#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-18
<XuMuK> ну если для тебя полноценная клава хрень...
<XuMuK> ну как бы там ни было, она на порядок лучше той, что в яфоне, а я знаю чо говорю, ибо юзал оба варианта
<XuMuK> sharikoff, у тебя априори, если андроид, то обязательно хрень... не объективно ни разу...
<XuMuK> я то по крайней мере признаю в яфоне те качества, которые на самом деле лучше, чем в андроидах, но их мало и с каждой новой версией всё меньше и меньше
<XuMuK> вот у меня, например, нет гироскопа и это давольно существенный косяк...
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> не убедил
<XuMuK> и не пытался(
<sharikoff> ну и праильно
<XuMuK> просто факт констатировал...
<sharikoff> вот именно факт
<sharikoff> ты внимания на меня не обращай
<sharikoff> я вредный щас и не выспался
<XuMuK> ну вапще то это у тебя не только щас))
<XuMuK> а клава правда классная стала))
<vdrandom> андроеды, ямобилки...
 * vdrandom пользуется нокией на S40 лол
<XuMuK> vdrandom, у нокий чего не отнять, так это то, что батарейки у них супер))
<vdrandom> ага. заряжаю раз в неделю
<sharikoff> вообще не заряжай
<vdrandom> ок
<XuMuK> до сих пор ностальгия пробивает по недельным зарядам))
<sharikoff> вредно это
<vdrandom|away> ушёл не заряжать :)
<XuMuK> споки) везет, а мне спать низзя, через полтора часа в аэропорт(...
<sharikoff> куды собрался
<vdrandom> ага, так я и поспал
<vdrandom> у нас модное кресло стоит
<vdrandom> на вид вроде удобное
<vdrandom> а попробуешь уснуть в нём - ваще никак ._.
<shenmue> тебя жизнь не научила спать мордой на клаве выкорив ф5 ?
<vdrandom> нет. я даже в супорте на стульях спал
<vdrandom> а тут стульев нет ._.
<vdrandom> только компьютерные кресла с подлокотниками ._. а прикручивать-откручивать оные лень сильнее, чем спать.
<XuMuK> sharikoff, не я, тещу отвожу)) я в августе полечу)
<sharikoff> на родину?
<XuMuK> ага
<sharikoff> пригласишь меня годика через 4 поработать? =)
 * sharikoff наглый  но добрый
<XuMuK> пригласить ммогу, а вот про поработать не обещаю))
<sharikoff> негде?
<XuMuK> угу... 20% населения без работы тусуецо
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток ! ! !
<[Raiden]> сдаёт фряха http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31212
<sig_wal1> R.I.P.
<sharikoff> ха ха
<sharikoff> и не надейтесь
<sharikoff> Давно пора. Конечно, после sourcebased Freebsd была бы ближе и привычнее Gentoo, с ее штатной возможностью конфигурировать пакеты с нужны опциями. Для большого парка однотипным машин можно легко решить вопрос с компиляцией пакетов на отдельной машине, либ
<sharikoff> о прибегнуть к распределенной компиляции.
<sharikoff> каммент
<sharikoff> гента на сервере чтоб я сдох
<sharikoff> это сделает только самоубийца
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://welinux.ru/post/6241/
<sig_wal1> [x] снёс в ужасе
<sig_wal1> gnome 3.0 != gnome3 :)
<vdrandom> sig_wal1, а что же тогда gnome3?
<vdrandom> концепт? :)
<sig_wal1> vdrandom: не, так просто про kde 4.0 говорили
<sig_wal1> типа kde 4.0 != kde4 и вообще жрите что дают
<sig_wal1> :)
<vdrandom> лол
<shenmue> 2 != 2.0
 * shenmue тоже мегавыпендрелся
<sig_wal1> 2.0f
<sharikoff> не а
<jlewka> как в xchat добавить дату и время сообщения?
<sig_wal1> в настройках есть
<Henoxek> preferences - time stamp format
<Henoxek> [%d.%m.%y %H:%M]  например
<jlewka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> jlewka, Есть контакт.
<jlewka> спасибо)
<Henoxek> может ли в одной автономной системе быть более одного BGP-роутера?
<sharikoff> Henoxek, с какой целью интересуешься?
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> да
<Henoxek> для интереса
<Henoxek> пытаюсь в cisco packet tracer засимулировать сеть, которая с одной стороны граничит с парой AS, и с другой стороны тоже с парой
<sharikoff> и
<verin> У меня 2 сетевые карты в одну воткнут роутр который раздаёт интернет, в другую локальная сеть. Всё настроил. Всё работает, но  только по отдельности. Т.Е например вставляю только роутер, интернет есть всё норм, вставляю локалку интернет проподает
<verin> помогите пожалуйста настроить
<Henoxek> какие адреса у интерфейсов?
<verin> У меня 2 сетевые карты в одну воткнут роутр который раздаёт интернет, в другую локальная сеть. Всё настроил. Всё работает, но  только по отдельности. Т.Е например вставляю только роутер, интернет есть всё норм, вставляю локалку интернет проподает
<Henoxek> >>какие адреса у интерфейсов?
<Henoxek> да ну тебя =\
<sharikoff> =)))
<sharikoff> что такое интерфейс
<sharikoff> дырка куда провад сувать?
<Henoxek> дырка это порт вроде)
<sharikoff> порт это куда корабле приходют
<sharikoff> а у меня дырка
<Coldsaw> о_О
<sharikoff> Henoxek, афигенная штука
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> чо ж ты раньше то молчал
<Henoxek> >>Henoxek, афигенная штука -- ?
<sharikoff> ну этот пакет трейсер
<Henoxek> а
<Henoxek> ну он для новичков в сетях
<sharikoff> ожно любую хрень сэмулировать
<sharikoff> *можно
<Henoxek> для тех, кто папа цисок, есть полноценный эмулятор, который кушает реальные образы и может подсоединять выходы с qemu машинами
<sharikoff> и пасмареть буит работать или нет
<Henoxek> там возможности ограничены, хотя основные есть
<sharikoff> я не знал что такая есть
<Henoxek> например не нашел там функционала cisco guard (антиддос девайса)
<sharikoff> я тока видел ту прогу к которой реальные образы цепляются
<Henoxek> dynampics?
<sharikoff> я не помню как она называется
<Henoxek> gns3?
<sharikoff> во
<sharikoff> как то так
<Henoxek> это фронтэнд)
<sharikoff> ну я не спец
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> у меня джуник
<sharikoff> там кли попроще имхо
 * TOR_02_RUS поздравляет всех с праздником ! ! !
<Henoxek> what? каким?
<TOR_02_RUS> как каким.  СЕГОДНЯ ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЕ ТЕТРИСА
<TOR_02_RUS> :-D
<XuMuK> всем ку, каго не видел, особеннл колдсе))*
<TOR_02_RUS> ку
<sig_wall> создатель тетриса работает в майкрософте.
<TOR_02_RUS> :-(
<sig_wall> идеологический противник :)
<TOR_02_RUS> хрен с ним, с создателем, зато игруха на все времена )))
<XuMuK> Coldsaw, муака))
<sharikoff> я его 2 раза прошел
<sharikoff> хе хе
<TOR_02_RUS> :)
<XuMuK> о_о
<Henoxek> я в гномерис иногда играю
<Henoxek> а еще есть крутая игрушка - gtetrinet
<XuMuK> его можно пройти?))
<TOR_02_RUS> я щас себе марио поставил и танчики.
<TOR_02_RUS> 8-)
<sharikoff> конечно
<sharikoff> если задацца целью
<sharikoff> была такая игра арканоид
<sharikoff> старый еще
<sig_wall> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=14474 - во
<TOR_02_RUS> да-да
<TOR_02_RUS> помню такую
<sharikoff> у меня бывшая жена ее прошла
<sharikoff> целиком
<TOR_02_RUS> =-O,
<sharikoff> я просто офигел
<sharikoff> это какое надо терпение
<TOR_02_RUS> эт точноэ
<Umren> [Raiden]: хром в сусе не ставится
<Umren> [Raiden]: /tmp/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.rpm is not valid rpm-File
<Umren> перед этим разрешил зависимости и скачал все пакеты, а потом выдал что не валид
<Umren> не ставится любимый браузер в дистре.. хомячок не годует.. хомячок идет ставить убунту :)
<sig_wall> хех
<sig_wall> скорее всего файл поврежден
<sig_wall> недокачался
<Coldsaw> XuMuK мм??
<Umren> sig_wall: докачался
<Umren> 2 раза качал
<sig_wall> откуда?
<Umren> с гугл.ком
<sig_wall> пичалька
<Umren> пекеджкит дурацкий с мышки не закрывается
<Umren> все про апдейты орет, а опции quit нету
<Umren> а я хочу в консоли софт поискать, блокирует
 * Umren негодует
<sig_wall> пекеджкит в зюзе?
<Umren> да
<sig_wall> они предали яст?
<sig_wall> :)
<Umren> не знаю, пекеджкит тут
<Umren> голая установка гнума
<Umren> 11.4
<sig_wall> совсем печально
<Umren> мда он уже 5 минут проверяет лист апдейтов, совсем тормозной менеджер у сусе
<Umren> придется ставить что бы он отстал
<Umren> бред какой то, жмешь install updated а он заново обновляет список обновлений и ниче не ставит
<Umren> и выйти нельзя, что за фигня этот сусе :(
<Umren> хм, выскочило еще окошко "требуется дополнительное подтверждение" и он сам закрылся, чудеса
<Umren> стабильность из всех щелей :)
<paul3> привет всем. как сделать, чтобы второй жёсткий диск маунтился при запуске системы?
<Umren> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<paul3> спасибо)
<Umren> мда, пекеджкит то закрылся с десктопа, но в консоли зиппер всеравно ничего не ищет, говорит что процесс занят
<Umren> т.к. это самый юзерфрендли дистрибутив, пойду поищу фикс в yast'e
<Umren> о, так тут несколько пакеджменеджеров стоит, еще и яст может софт ставить и кстати в нем уже установлен гугл хром 12!
<Umren> тока в системе его нет и он не работает
<Umren> пруф http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0718/h_1310971447_6cc78c2ee8.png
<sig_wall> может он его отметил предлагая поставить?
<Umren> нет, он даже по alt+f2 автодополнение делает
<Umren> google-chrome
<Umren> тока он не запускается
<Umren> в системе прописался, но не работает вобщем
<Umren> дружелюбненько
<Umren> какая то сплошная альфа тут, кто ругает юнити тот не видел сусе %)
<XuMuK> Coldsaw, привет говорю))*
<Coldsaw> XuMuK, привет привет))
<Umren> дедбифа в репах тоже нету, печально
<skai> дедбиф не нужен
<skai> мпд же
<Umren> ага, хром видимо сусеводам тоже не нужен
<Umren> т.к. не работает
<Umren> есть же опера!!1
<skai> сусеводы вообще не нужны:)
<skai> как и опера
<skai> хром же есть
<Umren> ну вот я поддался искушению, и поставил тут потестить сусе благодаря [Raiden] который ее расписывает как дар божий
<Umren> а тут элементарные вещи не работают
<skai> дык бог же любит испытывать людей
<skai> вот он и испытывает тебя дарами
<Umren> ага, он любит когда они страдают
<skai> и искушениями
<skai> лживыми посулами
<skai>  ты поддался
<Umren> где в yast'e простая вещь как "startup applications" ? не вижу в упор
<Umren> есть системные сервисы, вижу
<skai> Umren: а у суси своего канала нима?
<Umren> skai: там нет никого, все давно померли
<skai> н тада все негодования райдену в пм сливай
<Umren> да не, мой мозг уже больше не способен выдержать, пора закрывать эту сусю, хватит на сеня
<Umren> какой то галимый бета тест
<Umren> вывод: суся не нужна, кроме красивой ящерки на загрузке сплошное уг
<XuMuK> у меня на загрузке в фб няшный тугс))*
<skai> а я не фапаю на маскотов и экран загрузки:)дефолта достаточно.все равно я их практически не вижу
<Umren> ваще правильный убунтоид и дебьянщик должен ненавидеть все это рпм отребье
<Umren> вывод: [Raiden] не правильный :D
<skai> правильному убунтоиду и меньянщику пофиг на рмп.ибо фанатизм=дибилизм
<skai> :)
<Umren> skai: если бы его не было.. где бы был линукс?)
<skai> Umren: там же, где и сейчас.не фанатизм создал его
<Umren> ага, вспоминаю тот едкий коммент торвальдса на тему какое уг с++
<Umren> он явно не расположен к холи ворам :)
<Henoxek> c++ и вправду УГ... ) питончик наше все
<Umren> ну ты сравнил
<Umren> сам питон на си написано %) соответственно он сам уг
<Umren> по твоей логике )
<Henoxek> спорно
<Henoxek> pypy написан сам на себе)
<Henoxek> и при этом, парадоксально, производительнее)
<Henoxek> правда там restricted python
<Chekist> всем привет! кто-нибудь устанавливал себе Reconstructor?
<vdrandom> а што это?
<Chekist> это пакет для создания свой ОСи на базе убунту
<Henoxek> о, денису попову это было бы интересно)
<XuMuK> вот чего нам всем(и не только нам) не хватает, так это ещё одного хомячкового дистра на убунте...
<Chekist> да нее, мне просто интересно посмотреть что да как, а вот установить не получается((
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Есть контакт.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скажите кто исполььзует нетбуки с процессором atom n455 ? Как оно для роботы годится?
<[v-8]_jupiter> или лучше всетаки d525?
<laptoper> Ребят, привет! Кто-нибудь пользовался utorrent-server?
<jham> echo 'main(c,r){for(r=32;r;)printf(++c>31?c=!r--,"\n":c<r?" ":~c&r?" `":" #");}' |  gcc -xc - && ./a.out
<XuMuK> jham, и что это было?)
<XuMuK> вечно я всё самое интересное пропускаю...
<jham> это было клёво
<Coldsaw> а меня пугает эта строчка х)
<XuMuK> Coldsaw, утипути, какие мы пугливые))*
<Coldsaw> :3
<XuMuK> чо ж там такого страшного то?))*
<Coldsaw> действительно))
<jham> Coldsaw: правильно, если не уверен - лучше не нада
<turp> здравствуйте! подскажите, плиз, что я не так делаю. заказываю в shop.canonical.com се шапочку https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=704 стоимость, $ 10.77 ложу в корзину нажимаю chekoust, на следующей странице, как я понял, мне выдается сумма доставки $ 10.29, и написано ,что типа, само
<jham> нода
<jham> надо
<Coldsaw> тогда еще не уверена
<jham> хм )
<Coldsaw> тоже исправить надо
<XuMuK> !255 | turp
<ubuntuhelp> turp: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<serkus> !help | chat
<ubuntuhelp> chat: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<turp> извините
<pantelemon77> всем привет, настроил IRC через Empathy смотрю как работает
<turp> можно ли сменить способ доставки товара в canonical shop? а то получается, двойная цена = товар $ 10.77 + доставка $ 10.29. в магазине предлагается только Air Mail и других галочек нет
<Umren> нет
<Umren> это нормальная цена
<Umren> 10 это минимум :)
<Umren> экспресс вроде
<turp> спасибо
<skai> доставка идет из англии
<skai> оттуда ты дешевле не доставишь
<turp> вроде 300р за шапочку нормально, а с доставкой как-то даже сомневаюсь, спасибо всем
<skai> turp: ну так набери товара
<skai> там доставка станлартная цена по весу
<skai> возьми себе кружку в комплект
<skai> али еще какой мерч
<turp> а, чтобы цена за доставку прежняя ,но что нибудь еще заказать? спасибо за идею
<skai> цена доставки не останется прежней
<skai> она вырастет с ростом веса
<XuMuK> я себе тоже майку покупал, а в итоге в довесог взял кружку, брелок и пару ручег))*
<skai> но вырастет не так сильно
<skai> XuMuK: тебе легче
<skai> в испанию ближе с англии, чем в рашкен
<turp> XuMuK сколько всего вышло? сам посмотрю
<Umren> там близкость особой роли не играет
<XuMuK> да там вроде пофег куда, стандартная такса по весу...
<XuMuK> turp, я не помню уже, давно было...
<skai> XuMuK: весорасстояние:)
<skai> XuMuK: в луизиану выйдет дороже
<skai> чем в пригород лондона
<XuMuK> ну так то конечно))
<Umren> skai: есть разница между international доставкой и локальной
<Umren> в луизиану и в париж выйдет одинаковая цена
<XuMuK> я имел ввиду, что в испанию и в Россию не особо такса отличаецо, вот сроки да, разные, а цена,имхо, примерно одинаковая...
<Umren> так и есть
<Umren> если у тя за 5 дней придет, то у нас 2 недели ждать
<pantelemon77> есть кто живой?
<XuMuK> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<pantelemon77> эта комната используется только для вопросов-ответов?
<skai> !rules > pantelemon77
<ubuntuhelp> pantelemon77, please see my private message
<Henoxek> !rulez
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='rulez'
<Henoxek> как жаль)
<serkus> !help | chat
<ubuntuhelp> chat: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<pantelemon77> !help | chat
<ubuntuhelp> chat: Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SergeyIT> ку
<serkus>  что за "Кинза-дза" завелась
<SergeyIT> !pm > pantelemon77
<ubuntuhelp> pantelemon77, please see my private message
<baronos> закос под conky на винде http://tracker.donnet.ru/uploads/a6/1be3f1b2c08fed1184a6f060a2e2cf21.jpg
<Umren> baronos: не вижу закоса
<novns> baronos, закоса там никакого нет
<novns> там их родные гаджеты
<skai> чет я таких гаджетов не встречал
<skai> пруф?
<baronos> это прога такая
<novns> skai, их в мире миллионы
<novns> ищите гуглем
<skai> novns: это коньки на маке.пруф ищите гуглем
<novns> http://www.google.ru/search?q=windows+gadgets
<skai> novns: ты - собака
<baronos> вот закос тогда http://tracker.donnet.ru/uploads/a5/26baeafafe9f2783d38a5e1ffd46a04f.jpg
<skai> пруй ищите гуглем
<skai> бог есть и он делал твоя мама
<skai> пруф ищите гуглем
<skai> novns: тебе еще что нить рассказать?:)
<novns> ваша логика сбоит
<novns> есть куча сайтов вроде http://www.sevengadgets.ru/
<novns> на которых миллиарды виндогаджетов для винды
<novns> на любой вкус
<skai> novns: и эти гаджеты разработали в лабах мелких?
<TomFarr> Ну вы психи... это еще и винда!!!
<novns> нет, в лабах мелких разработали движок
<skai> novns: ну тада это нифига не родные
<TomFarr> в мелких лабах только пиздят код
<novns> "родные гаджеты" - родные гаджеты для винды
<skai> TomFarr: пруф
<skai> novns: ага.еще скажи тема иконок родная
<skai> novns: учитывая, что  в винде хрен иконки поменять по честному
<novns> т.е., не какой-то левый софт, а гаджеты написанные для родного движка
<novns> т.е. не закос, а стандартная фича
<novns> ещё нужны пояснения?
<jham> novns wins. finish him!
<skai> jham: де?
<skai> jham: я тока начал есть:)
<TomFarr> skai, да взять хотя бы реализацию TCP\IP все из юникса скатано под чистую. на виках года три назад было
<skai> TomFarr: пруф
<skai> TomFarr: ты разработчик венды?
<TomFarr> skai, тебе надо ты и ищи. я и так знаю это
<skai> TomFarr: ты разраюботчик в линуксе?
<skai> TomFarr: ты видел код?
<TomFarr> видел
<skai> TomFarr: ты кидаешь вбросы и нифига не подтверждаешь.
<TomFarr> я компилирую в уме вселенную!
<jham> TomFarr: разрабы unixа и писали оффициально nt4 (части)
<TomFarr> jham, вот вот
<skai> TomFarr: ты прям вассерман
<TomFarr> ой я каналом ошибся...
<jham> ну, а чему тогда удивляться?
<TomFarr> Не пинайте строго
<TomFarr> Я думал я на винете =)
<TomFarr> jham, да все разработки веды слизаны с магоси, им ни кто не запрещал брать исходники, допиливать и закрывать свой код. Хотя последнее конечно запрещено, но они это делают...
<TomFarr> тьфу с магоси!!!
<TomFarr> с юникса
<skai> ага.а еще черные ветралеты следят за тобой
<novns> у человека в голове опилки
<jham> такой инфы я не встречал, если честно
<TomFarr> jham, а что ты видешь нового в Win32?
<skai> хоссспадяяяяя
<TomFarr> чего не было в юникс системах?
<skai> оно еще и безграмотно
<novns> всем известно, что винду слизали с программы монтитора БЭСМ-6
<TomFarr> skai, оно у тебя в штанах
<jham> возможно идеи и похожи, парочка
<skai> TomFarr: а что ыт видишь нового в линухах, чего не было в вин3.11
<AndreX> офтопить хватит
<novns> *монитора
<skai> TomFarr: а зачем ыт полез мне в штаны, грязный извращенец?
<TomFarr> skai, ничего ведь и то и то, вылупилось из Unix
<TomFarr> AndreX, собсвенно они тут венды скриншоты выкладывали, я думал это вообще другой сервер...
<jham> TomFarr: ты где то подхватил инфу и кидаешься ей зря
<novns> подхватил инфу - срочно к врачу!
<TomFarr> jham, никто, ничего не кидается....
<jham> перенимать идеи и парадигмы - это ещё не слизывание
<TomFarr> вы хотите защищать мелкомягких? #windows-ru всегда рад вашему вниманию
<AndreX> фанатизм какойто))
<novns> TomFarr, то есть на этом канале надо расхваливать убунту, и ругать все остальные линупсы?
<TomFarr> jham, это слизывание, при том, еще и не законное ибо нарушение лицензии GNU
<jham> не защищать винду, а линукс от безмозглых псевдофанатов )
<skai> TomFarr: вы хотите кидаться унылым фанатимом и ищете поклонников, поливая грязью чужой труд?вам к школьникам.они вас полюбят
<jham> TomFarr: гну защищает _код_
<TomFarr> skai, вы не достойны внимания, ибо нет в вас чужой точки зрения понимания.
<jham> а идею, ты даже патентовать не можешь
<jham> только технические вещи
<TomFarr> jham, да могу. Но могу ее даже не реализовывать.
<jham> нет
<skai> TomFarr: есть.я понимаю, что у тебя чешется в гладком мозге.и ты решил, что все вокрут такие же фанатеги, как ты
<TomFarr> И нигде про нее не упоминать
<Umren> холивар тут очередной?
<Umren> кто против кого?
<skai> как же надоедают эти унылые крикорасты, которые готовы везде кричать, что все тырят, ничего своего не придумали и прочее
<TomFarr> skai, я не считаю винду правильной ОС. Я не считаю что письма Гейтса, блещут пониманием идеи СПО.
<jham> не идеи без тех-данных и планов нет патента
<skai> Umren: взрослые против фанатиков
<TomFarr> Umren, защищают енду
<TomFarr> skai, нуну
<novns> TomFarr, ты украл буквы у кирилла и мефодия
<TomFarr> novns, они СПО
<skai> Umren: видишь?:)
<TomFarr> novns, я их не присвоил и не называю своими
<novns> TomFarr, ты украл моё время
 * AndreX думает что кому то остыть пара)
<TomFarr> novns, ты мне его подарил
<skai> @kban --user TomFarr 84600 2.6
<Umren> 84600 эт в секундах?
<skai> c ltnmvb njkmrj nfr
<skai> с детьми только так
<jham> только хотел http://fail2fail.com/permalink/39-%D0%BB%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BA%D1%81-%D0%BD%D0%B5-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B1%D1%8F-%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%8C-%D1%8D%D1%82%D0%BE.html запастить
<skai> в угол и пусть стоят
<Umren> jham: укорачиватели ссылок не просто так придумали
<jham> она была короче в строке браузера :(
<skai> !notforyou is <reply> Тут взрослые люди, ну что вы тут забыли? Прочтите и задумайтесь http://goo.gl/UCdgo
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<skai> запоминайте, что отвечать детям, у которых каникулы
<AndreX> запомним))
<skai> jham: первая полезная ссылка от тебя за весь день:)
<Umren> вот это интересней, надеюсь никто не пользуется мегафоном и не отправляет смс через их сайт :D http://bit.ly/oWraAj
<jham> она вообще первая, skai
<jham> 100% эффективность )
<skai> jham: это как то опровергает мое высказывание?
<jham> нет
<Umren> вывод: смсками пользуются тока школьники :D
<jham> это мой перевод, не только ссылка :P
<AndreX> http://hacker-pro.net/showthread.php?t=8472
<a931bw> Привет всем
<AndreX> a931bw, привет, чё сломал)
<a931bw> извеняюсь за оффтопик, но кто нибудь  знает хороший урок по настройке гитары?
<a931bw> Гитару расстроил))
<AndreX> гугл же
<a931bw> ничего нормального не нашел
<jham> 440 hz
<jham> на ля )
<a931bw> Буду рад если ткнут носом.
<Umren> a931bw: купи се айфон или андроид, там есть приложение по настройке D:
<a931bw> ))
<a931bw> Электронный тюнер дешевле будет
<AndreX> ну да если на китайке покупать
<Henoxek> http://www.yaplakal.com/fun/magic.htm как эта штука работает?
<Henoxek> я уже 4 раза сыграл и оно не ошиблось
<Henoxek> пока что удалось показать, что загаданное число всегда кратно 9
<SainTT> и все ответы которые ты можешь получить равны одному значению
<Henoxek> откуда это следует?
<sig_wall> Henoxek: на диагональ взгляни !
<Henoxek> a*10 + b - a - b = c    =>  c = 9a
<sig_wall> потом обнови и ещё раз вгляни
<Henoxek> ну девятку я сразу увидел
<a931bw> сек
<a931bw> сейчас
<a931bw> http://www.part.lt/img/506bd38ab87f869439e8fd7be336ee42438.png
<Henoxek> аа
<Henoxek> нулик не учел
<Henoxek> теперь все ясно)
<a931bw> Под вынду КУЧА прог которые сами гитару настраивают
<a931bw> ну почти сами
<jham> у вас это работает с 23?
<a931bw> показывают куда крутить чтоб правильно было
<a931bw> под линь не одной
<Henoxek> только вот в чем проблема возникла; по заданию у нас a - первый разряд двузначного числа. А если у двузначного числа первый разряд нулевой - значит это число однозначное +)
<a931bw> надо написать :>
<jham> чё это за фигня
<jham> магия нифига не работает
<Henoxek> jham, оно вам врет?
<jham> я на знаю, на без системы чё то выдаёт
<jham> не, но*
<jham> а, там просто мэппинг меняется при релоаде
<jham> )
<gregTHEbear> всем привет, "задроты" :)
<SainTT> :-/
<skai> @kick gregTHEbear пока
<gregTHEbear> да ладно вам, шуток что ли не понимаете?
<skai> !rules > gregTHEbear
<ubuntuhelp> gregTHEbear, please see my private message
<jham> это он уважительно имел ввиду, наверное
<gregTHEbear> да я ж пошутил
<gregTHEbear> не думал, что тут с чувством юмора туго) на gentoo-ru бы оценили))
<jham> там это уместно *scnr*
<jham> офигеть - с начала 2009 до $now цена золота удвоилась
<a931bw> who cares?
<gregTHEbear> кто-то денжат поднял
<gregTHEbear> a931bw, тот кто купил золотца с начала 2009
<jham> и тот кто не купил
<jham> )
<gregTHEbear> =)
<a931bw> Мля игра на гитаре это сложно
<artus> @kban a931bw 180 заканчиваем материтцо и флудить
<XuMuK> ну вот я наконец и дома))
<XuMuK> всем ку, кого не видел)
<gregTHEbear> XuMuK, привет
<Guest41248> привет
<Guest41248> fghb
<Guest41248> ol;['
<Guest41248> gk7ito
<Guest41248> привет
<skai> @kick Guest41248
<artus> гг
<Guest41248> привет
<dmay> Guest41248: что сломал?
<Guest41248> да не могу нормально ос на флешку залить
<Guest41248> заливаю где то два дня держиться и слетает)
<jham> o_O
<jham> ты не в атомном реакторе находился эти 2 дня? )
<Guest41248> короче нужна живая флешка, с учтановкой проблем нет,а че она у меня летит постоянно?
<Guest41248> )
<artus> Guest41248, и ты зашол сюда излить душу чтоль?
<dmay> это линукс, детка, в нём дух свободы, по этому он рвётся ввысь, в небо, летать 8)
<jham> поподробнее хоть симптомы опиши
<jham> что значит слетает
<jham> разделы стираются? )
<Guest41248> граб)не грузит) основные симптомы граб русский не видит,вместо символов вопросы, и / root не может найти
<dmay> маленький вброс - только яббл аботится о здоровье курильщиков! - http://inopressa.ru/article/15Jul2011/sueddeutsche/apple.html
<Guest41248> видно секторы бьються
<SergeyIT> Guest41248, а зачем тебе русский при загрузке?
<XuMuK> ндааа... они уже там вапще чтоли о****и?!
<XuMuK> artus, предвидя войс скажу, что я имел ввиду охренели)
<artus> @kban XuMuK 180 проветрись
<dmay> жестокость и насилие так и правят на канале...
<Guest41248> да мне он и не нужен,просто обычная загрузка граба, ядро, ядро - и по русски режим восттановления), ну и внизу там разные записи на русском,когда летит,то вместо русского ????????????????
<Guest41248> а потом no mount /root
<Guest41248> вроде бы(
<Guest41248> как создать liveUSB с возможностью сохранения изменений)? мне почему то всегда места не хватает(
<Guest41248> извечно 0
<XuMuK> чо то с каждой новостью об эйпл мое уважение к ним опускаецо всё ниже и ниже и ниже...
<XuMuK> а я собиралсо осенью йаМак покупать...
<skai> да ладно:)при капитализации больше мелкомягкой - так жилить бабло...это круто:)
<XuMuK> походу Стиву на колёса собирают(...
<dmay> ощи, вендекапец пришёл откуда не ждали http://www.businessinsider.com/is-microsoft-about-to-drop-windows-2011-7
<dmay> (да, ещё один вброс, у меня твиттер отвалился :3)
<artus> так тебе и надо неверному
<Atumra> privet
<Atumra> oy
<artus> Atumra, транслит запрещен
<fess^it> hi all
<Atumra> hi
<fess^it> седня трабла такая была флешку воткнул с виндавозовскими тхт шками.... начал их смотерть через нано а там кракозябры! десктопа нету тока терминал... как то пофиксить и почитать их можно по средствам терминала?
<skai> fess^it: iconv
<artus> iconv -cf cp1251 -t utf8 как то так
<fess^it> thx щас попробую
<fess^it> там вобще есть иксы просто они временно незаводяться)) ктото с дровами на видюху баловался)
<artus> ну дык прибей xorg.conf
<artus> делов то
<fess^it> завтра, седня на работе какойто конченый день был... я просто за те 30 минут которые получилось в офисе посидеть эту флешку рассматривал
<fess^it> с лаптопами gateway сталкивался ктонить?
<fess^it> мне из за него согрешить придеться наверное никогда никому висту не ставил а на него видимо придеться воткнуть
<andrey_> что за нонейм
<fess^it> этот бренд под эйсером если я неошибаюсь
<fess^it> Gateway T1631
<fess^it> ХП на него в данный момент клиенту поставил
<fess^it> когда виста стояла все дрова норм были просажены,,, на сапорте гейтвея смотрел там чисто под висту дрова идут бредятина какаето,,,
<fess^it> единственные дрова которые хотябы успокоили диспетчер задач тоесть все ровно с оборудованием якобы это со старого мульти дивиди.... но звук так и не работал
<artus> fess^it, к чему все это? )
<fess^it> дайте дроффф
<fess^it> ))
<artus> а бан за офф? ))
<fess^it> )
<artus> прям в рифму получаетцо)
<fess^it> ну хз можжет кто сталкивался написал же...  в нашем навороченом городе вобще никто неслышал про такие ноуты вот у вас и интересуюсь
<andrey_> говорю же нонейм
<artus> fess^it, а в гугл не пускают? )
<fess^it> мде
<artus> fess^it, да и загрузитцо с ливки с сделать ему lspci не вариант?
<fess^it> я утомил уже гугл с этим вопросов говорю же уйму дров перелопатил,,, а ответов на вопрос ненашел! пару албанов задавали там подобные вопросы но ответов адекватных я ненаблюдал
<fess^it> что мне поможет lspci
<fess^it> чем
<artus> накатиш туда бубунту и прекратиш офтопить)
<fess^it> )))))))))))
<fess^it> да это тема конечно
<fess^it> и показать ему как маны юзать
<fess^it> сказать не стоит благодарности, хлопнуть дверью и уйти)
<fess^it> fess@acer:~/Desktop/test$ iconv -cf cp1251 -t utf8 Readme.txt > 123.txt
<fess^it> пасибо проканало
<only_you> вем привет. как поставить демон PtokaX в автозагрузку в ubuntu server?
<fess^it> а почему umask както противоположно chmod права дает на каталоги? так оно и должно быть? или это глюк?
<fess^it> only_you: http://igorka.com.ua/2010-01-04/lekciya-25-upravlenie-demonami/
<only_you> fess^it: спс
<andrey_> о хороший сайт
<fess^it> ну норм
<[Raiden]> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<baronos> мой мозг был изнасилован в режиме бридж инет подключался и работал только скайп и гугл транслит, а в режиме роутер работал только скайп и менеджер обновлений
<artus> а днсы ты прописать не осилил?
<baronos> они автоматом прописанны моддемом
<artus> ну вот после таких автоматов и имееш то чт оимееш)
<fess^it> гугловские выстави посмотри как будит
<artus> nameserver 8.8.8.8 и sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<artus> и будет те щастье )
<baronos> щас всё норм стало)
<[Raiden]> Небось НМ перезаписывает, если да - можно вроде в нем вбить
<artus> 1н раз запретить менять всем resolv.conf и не паритцо что кто то полезет менять что то без твоего ведома
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> на лоре целых 2 скриншота с ГШ
<artus> гг
<artus> пакажи)
<[Raiden]> Ну там на главной
<[Raiden]> я там немного покоментил http://www.linux.org.ru/jump-message.jsp?msgid=6505695&cid=6509207
<grad> http://pit.dirty.ru/lepro/2/2011/07/18/46748-165322-efd96fda2ede9d8899c0d33d5bb01b0d.jpg
<grad> упс) не туда
<[Raiden]> http://welinux.ru/post/6238/ , можно прочитать  не всё, а только после: займемся прогнозами
<[Raiden]> с автором на вилинуксе полностью согласен насчет универсального ифейса. Это будет уродством
<[Raiden]> или точнее это будет гном шеллом, что одно и то же.
<andrey_> gnome is dead (c)
<andrey_> может гном2 форкнут?
<andrey_> а этим уродством гном3 пусть пользуются кто его придумал
<andrey_> ой прочитал Займемся прогнозами там тоже самое автор пишет :)
<[Raiden]> Не ну форкать если то надо гном3, только без гном шелла
<[Raiden]> Осенью посмотрим в общем, что делать и как жить
<andrey_> даже не знаю какую ось выбрать если в следующей версии убунты выпилят gnome classic
<[Raiden]> я склоняюсь к кде. Квин мощная штука, компиз по вкусу тут можно использовать, приложения после гткшных более чем функциональыне и т.д.
<[Raiden]> но пока незнаю )
<[Raiden]> да и гтк тоже тут юзать вполне удобно, если навесит ьqtcurve или oxygene тему
<[Raiden]> andrey_: гном классик не выпелят, вместо него будет гном3 фаллбэк моде. Только будет в репозиториях. По умолчанию будет юнити и юнити 2д
<[Raiden]> xfce ещё можно припомнить , кроме кде )
<andrey_> кстати да, перейдем на легкие оболочки))
<andrey_> еще lxde ))
<andrey_> ну в любом случае можно же будет поставить из репов гном2 но будет ли он в дальнейшем развиваться
<[Raiden]> не, гном2 я думаю не будет в репах
<[Raiden]> только отдельные части, для программ котоыре ещё не переписаны на гтк3
<[Raiden]> будет фаллбек моде, который не будет развиваться скорее всего
<[Raiden]> так, убежал на какое-т овремя
<andrey_> под гном3 впервые пользовался твикерами, раньше думл это удел виндузятников :)
<andrey_> но даже с твиками криво работало, то меню пропадало, то кнопки сворачивания
<andrey_> кнопки закрытия там вообще нет по дефолту :)
<alexandr> привет всем!
<alexandr> щас открыл системный монитор,процессы и увидел там один процесс зомби,что это может быть???(где состояние)
<shenmue> можно в гугле почитать о процессах и состояниях
<alexandr> как правильно сформулировать для гугла?
<shenmue> http://cooper.ezlibrary.com/articles/2009/02/24/zombie-processes-in-linux
<alexandr> имя процесса zeigeisit-datah
<Mortal|2> привет всем.как разбить диск под ubuntu???
<dmay>  моотком
<dmay> gparted, очевидно же
<Mortal|2> я про разделы
<AndreX> alexandr, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Процесс-зомби
<fess^it> Mortal|2: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%BC%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B4%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0
<Mortal|2> спс
<Maboroshi> всем доброго времени суток:) кто-нибудь может помочь нубу с настройкой firefox?
<fess^it> мде
<dmay> Maboroshi: элементарно. apt-get install chromium
<Maboroshi> dmay в нем нужных вкусных плагинов нет((
<shenmue> эм...
<dmay> Maboroshi: они не нужны. Tree Style Tab and NoScript особенно.
<dmay> Maboroshi: в канал пиши, а не в личку :3
<Maboroshi> dmay, сорри, не могу понять, как ник выбрать
<alexandr> не могу процесс этот завершить,плиз подскажите люди добрые
<shenmue> первые буквы +таб
<fess^it> alexandr: а какие варианты ты уже заюзал?
<alexandr> остановить процесс и снять процесс
<fess^it> alexandr: kill -KILL zeigeisit-datah
<Maboroshi> shenmue: спасибо)
<fess^it> alexandr: забей на гуи
<alexandr> щас попрорбую в терминале
<fess^it> alexandr: ps -e | grep zeigeisit-datah
<fess^it> народ а че за процесс вобще такой zeigeisit-datah
<alexandr> вот бы знать?
<shenmue> вот бы загуглить
<shenmue> но некому
<Maboroshi> может, кто-нибудь мне все же подскажет, как бороться с firefox? он почему-то пытается сохранить php файл вместо того чтобы открыть((
<fess^it> гуглил я
<shenmue> Maboroshi, с чем?
<fess^it> да и в самом деле.. о чем мы! довайте массой фаерфокс настраивать начнем....
<fess^it> Maboroshi:  погугли, делов то
<dmay> Maboroshi: есть подозрение, что это одмин сайта что-то накриворучил
<Maboroshi> shenmue: вместо открытия страницы открывается окно чтобы сохранить php файл или открыть в gedit
<andrey_> это косяк сайта а не фф!
<poncha> Maboroshi: сервак твой?
<Maboroshi> fess^it: гуглила, не нашла
<shenmue> скинь в пм сайт если там регатся не надо
<fess^it> Maboroshi:  где ты эту страницу взяла?
<alexandr> zeitgeist-datah
<fess^it> alexandr: убил?
<Maboroshi> это дайри, он нормально у всех работает
<jorj> всем привет. кто-то знает как на многоканальной звуковой карте выводить обычный LINE OUT не на зеленый разъем, а на любой другой?
<alexandr> нет
<poncha> Maboroshi: это дайри сервис в сети или ты у себя его устанавливаешь?
<Maboroshi> здесь можно ссылки писать?
<poncha> Maboroshi: можно если не рекламные :)
<dmay> poncha: это же дааайрики, главный оплот эмо и девочек-волшебниц в рунете!
<dmay> как их можно себе ставитьь )
<Maboroshi> это сайт diary.ru, у меня там блог, при попытке добавить запись и появляется запрос
<poncha> dmay: ну я не боюсь) я защищен)
<shenmue> Bug #753984 in zeitgeist =)
<shenmue> как там вас много
<poncha> Maboroshi: а какой адрес у ссылки на которой пытаешься добавить запись? все на том же домене diary.ru ? если да, то надо обращаться к админам сайта - у них там косяк
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тру админы чем бы еще кроме iptables защитить сайт от парсинга
<shenmue> блин простой вариант. проверить это в другом браузере
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: только оффлайном
<shenmue> если то же самое то это косяк сайта
<Maboroshi> poncha: да, на том же домене... но у других пользователей же все работает
<Maboroshi> shenmue: в хромиуме просто виснет страница
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: это конечно 100% вариант , но хотелось бы еще и что бы сайт был в онлайне
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: ну тогда ты его никак не защитих :) можно только слегка осложнить жизнь парсерам
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как вариант парсить логи nginx и на основе них кидать в бан
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: и зобанить всех гуглоботов? )
<poncha> [v-8]_jupiter: "защитить от парсинга" ? а в поисковиках ты светиться не хочешь тоже?
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: ну почему же . Их то можно и не банить
<Escsun> Maboroshi, у меня норм пашет в хроме)
<poncha> [v-8]_jupiter: а зечем столько мороки? те кому надо распарсят что бы ты не делал
<jorj> никто звуком рулить не умеет разве???
<dmay> Escsun: вот палево :D
<poncha> jorj: не, я ток руками )
<jorj> шутник ))
<poncha> Maboroshi: есть еще какие-нить браузеры?.. konquerer например там...
<Maboroshi> Escsun: у всех пашет кроме меня( я так думаю, у меня с настройками накосячено, потому что на файлохостинг например я выложить не могу ничего
<[v-8]_jupiter> poncha: надо же как то хоть немного подпортить им жизнь
<poncha> Maboroshi: кстати если он тебе сорс php посылает... запость в pastebin? :)
<Maboroshi> poncha: хромиум.. там просто страница виснет
<poncha> Maboroshi: уверен, если ты админам сайта пришлешь их же сорсы, они быстро починят )
<jorj> ребята, ну серьезно... нужно средство, чтобы можно было как на виндах перенаправить звук на физический разъем другой.... копал на эту тему и нарыл только JACK, но оно как-то нетривиально ))
<Maboroshi> poncha: этот пхп сохранить?
<poncha> Maboroshi: ага
<dmay> !ask | jorj
<ubuntuhelp> jorj: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<poncha> dmay: он уже спросил...
<Maboroshi> poncha: нет, зачем же с админами так жестоко, если это скорее всего моих кривых рук беда?
<shenmue> в двух браузерах косяк а вина твоя
<dmay> poncha: там последнее предложение самое главное )
<shenmue> хм... хотя может и ява.
<poncha> Maboroshi: если ты получаешь в ответ от сервера его исходники то это кривые рыки админов, по другому никак... но возможно ты получаешь не исходники - поэтому я попросил запостить содержимое ...
<poncha> рыки*! )
<Maboroshi> poncha: рыки сейчас я издавать буду)) вот я смотрю в настройках фокса - в приложениях для открытия для сценария пхп стоит гедит, это же ни разу не нормально, он должен фоксом открываться, разве нет?
<[koshka]> приветы
<[koshka]> artus, ррр
<Coldsaw> вопрос не по теме, кто такой Dmitry Kabanov ?)))
<artus> [koshka], рррр
<poncha> Maboroshi: php - скриптовый язык на стороне сервера. с файлами php браузеры самому делать нечего, они должны исполняться на сервере и в ответ выдавать html , который может отобразить браузер...
<[koshka]> artus, в жабииир!!
<[koshka]> skai, =**
<skai> @kick Coldsaw канал соседний
<skai> @kick [koshka] ты тоже туда давай
<poncha> что это было?)
<jham> o_O
<Coldsaw> -___-
<Coldsaw> спсибо, skai
<turlir> никто не знает, как долго PayPal будет возвращять 1,95$ ?
<Maboroshi> poncha: то есть если у меня этот файл загружается, это никак я накосячить не могла, а однозначно проблема на сайте?
<shenmue> да
<dmay> turlir: мне через полгода вернули :3
<turlir> dmay мда, спасибо
<dmay> skai: а теперь в баню его за оффтопик :3
<andrey_> :D
<poncha> Maboroshi: вот именно. единственное что может быть не так (но и в этом случае - косяк тоже на сервере) - сервер отдает неправильный Content-Type со страницей - и тогда это в принципе реально обойти, но надо сначала удостовериться что проблема именно в этом
<skai> dmay: кого?я тут слегка отвлекся
<Maboroshi> poncha: я вспомнила, на других сайтах у меня тоже бывает запрос на сохранение, на ливжорнале, например
<skai> тока на хайлайты реагирую
<poncha> Maboroshi: хм. попробуй запустить фокс в safe mode (без дополнений) и зайди туда снова
<dmay> skai: turlir, конечно, за вопрос про пейпел, который нифига не на убунте работает!
<poncha> Maboroshi: кстати какая версия фокса ? если не последняя то стоит обновиться (вне зависимости от этой проблемы)
<Maboroshi> poncha: я удаляла папку .mozilla из домашней папки, та же ерунда на голом фаерфоксе
<skai> dmay: пруф что серваки палки не на убунте?:)
<dmay> skai: проф что на?
<[koshka]> давайте Ская кикнем? ><
<dmay> по умолчанию везде подразумевается гента!
<Maboroshi> poncha: версия 5.0, я пару дней как убунту переустановила
<skai> dmay: гента на серваках?батенька, вы не забыли вкус к извращеним
<dmay> skai: нудык 8]
<andrey_> paypal на IIS
<poncha> Maboroshi: сохрани php и запость содержимое =) (pastebin.com)
 * poncha задумался стоит ли продолжать пользоваться пейпалом если он на IIS (который точно не на ubuntu) :)
<Maboroshi> poncha: а туда мои личные данные не попадут?*параноит*
<poncha> Maboroshi: тогда посмотри внутрь и проверь что там :) если там есть "<?php" или "<? " или "<?=" где-то то это исходник php , если нету то нет...
<andrey_> попадут конечно, в т.ч. фото и паспортные данные
<Maboroshi> poncha: файл сохранился пустой, 0 кб
<poncha> ага... ну тогда в нем точно нет личных данных))
<andrey_> такое обычно бывает когда сервис перегружен или инет очень медленный
<Maboroshi> andrey_: отлично, все моей красотой проникнутся тогда))
<andrey_> какой у тебя пинг до dirty
<Maboroshi> andrey_: до чего?
<andrey_> ой diary.ru
<andrey_> ну что ты открыть пытаешься
<Maboroshi> poncha: ничего в нем нет тогда
<Maboroshi> andrey_: сейчас гляну
<Maboroshi> andrey_: 18 мс
<jorj> чтож так невезет-то.... а если кто-то пользуется наушниками и колонками, подключенными к одной звуковой карте, может расскажете как заставить и колонки и наушники воспроизводить одно и то же? хотя бы куда копать.
<andrey_> а wget сделай)
<turlir> jorj: у меня по умолчанию так играет
<skai> jorj: подключить и все
<skai> jorj: умвр же
<Maboroshi> andrey_:  это как сделать?
<turlir> jorj: и наушники и колонки играют одно и тоже
<skai> Maboroshi: man wget
<andrey_> wget адрес
<gregthebear> Maboroshi, ты девушка?
<andrey_> с http
<Maboroshi> gregthebear: да, а что это меняет?
<shenmue> щас в пм полезет
<shenmue> выпрашивать фотку вторичных половых признаков
<jorj> turlir: у меня колонки на line-out. наушники на каком-то канале surround. не суть важно. в alsamixer количество каналов - два. звуковая карта - встроенная 7.1. при попытке воспроизвести хоть что-то - звук только из колонок. наушники - тишина
<Maboroshi> andrey_: wget сделала, что оттуда копировать?
<gregthebear> Maboroshi, почему это что-то должно менять? Просто необычно, что девушка копается в компах
<jorj> turlir: наушники на side surround, если это важно
<skai> Maboroshi: потсоны в его школе не видели девушек с iq выше 75. не волнуйся.он повзрослеет и привыкнет к разнообразию людей
<jorj> turlir: в настройках пульса профиль выбран - стерео Output
<Pavia> Ну и чего ты хочешь стерео это 2 канала, а не 4
<Maboroshi> gregthebear: это печально, что девушка, изучающая убунту - необычное явление
<jorj> turlir: на вкладке "выход" пробовал разные каналы, но разницы никакой. звук в наушниках есть только если в alsamixer выбрать больше чем два канала. НО в некоторых случаях звук в наушниках совсем тихий и надо все настройки выкручивать на максимум
<Pavia> Может глупость скажу, проверь сопротивление колонок и наушников
<andrey_> Maboroshi ~ всё копируй на http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jorj> Pavia: если я в LINE-OUT включу наушники - звук будет нормальный. тихость звука, думаю из-за вывода канала окружения на наушники при конфигурации 4.0
<jorj> люди, у кого наушники + колонки нормально работают, покажите свои настройки пульса
<Maboroshi> andrey_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/646593/plain/
<jorj> вкладки "устройства" и "выход" в настройках звука, если через значек в трее в Гноме
<Pavia> У меня проще звук 3.1 и наушники и колонки соединены через разветвитель.
<jorj> Pavia: уже читал про разветвитель. но у меня на карте 6 разъемов! должен же быть простой способ пользоваться ими
<artus> залей их клеем )
<artus> нет раземов - нет проблем )
<Pavia> А звук совсем тихий?
<jorj> Pavia: еще пишут что умные драйверы определяют подключение к разъемам "передней панели". там обычно бывает разъем для наушников, но у меня такого нет под рукой, чтобы проверить
<Pavia> Умный драйвер не такой умный и переднюю панель от задней не отличит.
<jorj> Pavia: вчера смотрел фильм один - пришлось в настройках звука системных выставить все громкости на максимум и плюс в VLC на 160% примерно
<Pavia> А наушники или колонки подключены определяет по сопротивлению.
<jorj> Pavia: для передней панели обычно специальный разъем есть. тут думаю это и используется, хотя утверждать не могу
<jorj> Pavia: у меня на данный момент сколько разъемов выводят хоть какой-то звук определяется настройкой количества каналов в alsamixer
<jorj> Pavia: если стерео - то только зеленый разъем живой
<alexandr> как удалить zeitgeist-datah
<alexandr> он у меня зомби
<alexandr> всё пробавала
<alexandr> л
<andrey_> чем он тебе мешает то
<alexandr> демона удалил под названием этим,но после перезагрузки востановились оба
<alexandr> andrey_ просто мешает
<shenmue> http://www.mailrepository.com/ubuntu-bugs.lists.ubuntu.com/msg/3614132/
<shenmue> ой не то
<shenmue> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist/+bug/753984 во
<gregthebear> Maboroshi, по-моему это здорово) у тебя jabber есть?
<Maboroshi> gregthebear: есть. ты мне будешь туда про убунту писать? :-D
<gregthebear> Maboroshi, ага) напишу тебе цитаты из кода ядра мм так романтично )
<Mortal|2> что делать ессли после установки убунты на ноут(1 хард + 20гб размечено под рековери Win) вылетает ошибка DOS "Operatoin System not found"
<alexandr> shenmue какой там взять?
<Maboroshi> gregthebear: ненавижу романтику
<gregthebear> Maboroshi, вот и я тоже )
<Mortal|2> хелп
<nic0tine> Как реализовать (?) такую замуту - когда в каталоге "а" появляется новый файл - в каталог "б" сразу добавляется ярлык на этот файл. Когда файл удаляется из каталога "а", ярлык на него в каталоге "б" удаляется автоматом.
<nic0tine> Если не всё автоматом, то хотя-бы чтоб такая реализация была - запускаешь скрипт, он проверяет оба каталога, удаляет лишние ярылыки и добавляет недостающие.
<ferrer3> Товарищи. подскажите как сделать ускорение мыши на 0, но при этом, чтобы скорость была достаточно быстрой. В стандартный настройках это не выходит.
<Pavia> Mortal|2, на aserfans видел статью про восстановление.
<shenmue> nic0tine, а не проще ли линк на папку сделать?
<nic0tine> shenmue у меня фильмы на 3 хардах, хочу чтоб список фильмов в 1 месте был
<shenmue> изучай баш скрипты =)
<novns> nic0tine, тебе нужно unionfs или аналог
<novns> aufs2 сейчас самый рекомендуемый
<novns> но можно и скрипты написать
<novns> или ещё проще вариант - рэйд соорудимть из винчестеров
<nic0tine> novns спасибо
<novns> *соорудить
<[Raiden]> можно любая фс , любое размещение + какой-нить каталог и все фильмы будут в 1 месте.
<[Raiden]> ну или симлинки из разных мест в 1 папку
<[Raiden]> это имхо лучше  , чем экзотические фс
<[Raiden]> помимо симлинков ещё маунт --бинд имеется
<novns> [Raiden], aufs2 - это не файловая система в привычном смысле, а способ отобразить несколько файловых систем в одном месте
<[Raiden]> ок, может почитаю потом.
<novns> у неё только одна пролбема есть
<novns> она никак не попадает в ядро
<novns> она есть в каких-то девелоперских ветках, и в виде патчей
<[Raiden]> Это хреновенько
<[Raiden]> )
<Xei> тут столкнулся с интересной проблемкой при обновлении самой ubuntu до другой версии
<Xei> у меня есть винт - проброшенный через дополнительный контроллёр
<Xei> так ubuntu - на нём и застревает конкретно
<Xei> а отключить на ходу - нет возможности ....
<nic0tine> сделал ещё лучше чем хотел, благодаря unionfs-fuse
<nic0tine> novns спасибо!
<nic0tine> сейчас буду пытаться это в автозагрузку вставить
<gregthebear> Можно ли скачать срез репозитория Ubuntu на DVD дисках как в Debian-е?
<artus> низя
<gregthebear> абида
<artus> а смысл?
<artus> стяни репу так )
<Alagos> Есть админы с Украины?
<Xei> а просмотреть сам репозиторий вообще можно или нет ??? и как это можно сделать - если можно ....
<gregthebear> в дебьяне удобно 8 двд скачать
<Alagos> Нужные бородатые советы :)
<shenmue> можно
<[Raiden]> при анлиме смысла вроде нет
<shenmue> в синаптике список источников
<artus> Alagos, чем обусловлена такая диференциация?
<[Raiden]> Xei: репозитории обычно по http , иногда по фтп
<[Raiden]> посмотреть можно браузером
<[Raiden]> или я вопрос не понял
<shenmue> список пакетов из источника наверное
<[Raiden]> в центре приложений и синаптике можно фильтарнуть по источнику
<[Raiden]> короче на неоднозначные вопросы лучше не отвечать )
<shenmue> ну да
<shenmue> а то побьют еще
<gregthebear> кто-нибудь из вас продолжительное время использовал Debian и Ubuntu на дэсктопе?
<[Raiden]> с 2007 года , но у меня дуал бут. Даже пожалуй триал )
<artus> gregthebear, 2 года продолжительно?
 * sig_wall в 2006-м открыл для себя дебиан, до этого юзал федорку
<[Raiden]> племянница приезжает - гружу её винду. И сам пользуюсь иногда.
<[Raiden]> ей
<gregthebear> artus, оба дистра?
<Pavia> А зачем ей пользоваться?
<artus> сначала был второй, потом первый )
<Pavia> Всмысле виндой когда есть линукс.
<gregthebear> хотелось бы доводы за испозование Дебиана на десктопе
<[Raiden]> )
<rapidsp> читай в тырнете... это ж обзор, не для чата это
<gregthebear> именно из уст тех, кто использовал и убунту и дебиан
<gregthebear> хотя бы 2 - 3 довода
<gregthebear> почему перешли
<[Raiden]> у дебиана хорошая база пакетов и почему бы и нет. + там 3 ветки - можно выбрать какая по новизне софта подходит или даже замутить гибрид
<sig_wall> перешел потому что в общаге было зеркало дебиана. но не жалею.
<Pavia> Убунту захламлён, думаю дебиан почище будет.
<[Raiden]> я не вижу какого-то особенного хлама в убунте
<rapidsp> 2 года в основном тока бунта, венду выпилил за ненадобностью
<[Raiden]> юнити если только
<[Raiden]> )
<Pavia> Это ты просто скрытые файлы не видишь
<gregthebear> да...с юнити это она зря
<rapidsp> дома смысле
<[Raiden]> Pavia: я все вижу, я думаю )
<[Raiden]> ну или по крайней мере знаю как увидеть любые. Уж поверьте
<Pavia> Верю.
<gregthebear> sig_wall, что за общага/город если не сектрет?
<Pavia> Но я думаю хлам буду выпиливать
<[Raiden]> Pavia: можно пример хлама?
<Pavia> Что ты хочешь я тут еще неделю.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<sig_wall> gregthebear: дс мгу, москва :)
<Pavia> Сегодня заметил что у крона много файлов настроек.
<Pavia> Да int наверно надо в порядок привести.
<[Raiden]> ну вообще можно убунту облегчить при желании. К сожалению тут не предусмотреть установщик с выбором всего, но есть альтернативный текстовый, где можно поставить минимум и потом доставить что надо.
<[Raiden]> Но мне лично это не пригодилось. Точнее делал попытку сделать лайт убунту, но потом решил что работае твсё так же как и фул + куча поставленного руками мусора
<[Raiden]> на моем железе по крайней мере
<[Raiden]> много текста выдал )
<rapidsp> тема про лишнее в системе несколько надуманна
<[Raiden]> могу рассказать как я легкую делал. в общим минимальная установка + то что надо  в виртуалке. Что бы можно было попилить, не трогая рабочую ос. А  потом немного гугла на тему  как перенестисписок пакетов. Повесил всем текущим флаг деинсталл и экс
<[Raiden]> портировал список из виртуалки
<[Raiden]> )
<Pavia> Спасибо запомню.
<gregthebear> где-то читал на форумах, якобы Дебиан быстрее Убунту работает, кто об этом что думает? )
<Pavia> Одна ветка
<gregthebear> что это?
<gregthebear> [Raiden], куча символов
<[Raiden]> зайди на любой форум другой.  Я вот например недавн очитал ресурсы опенсусе, там написано что они делают лучший в мире дистрибутив линукс.
<rapidsp> наступают времена, когда о скорости можно говорить при работе с серверами. на десктопе +- 1 миллисекунда ниче не решает
<[Raiden]> Но вообще может быть. Мне не понравилась 1 вещь в 11.04 , в ядре есть опция - таймер прерываний. Точнее его частота.
<gregthebear> [Raiden], верно подметил)
<gregthebear> форум кстати лор был
<[Raiden]> считается что для десктопа отзывчивость  важна, но в дефолтном убунтовском частота 100мгц выставлена - самый низкий вариант
<artus> gregthebear, и вообше, офтопить на linuxtalks )
<Pavia> Если так развивать тему то имея в процессах один дополнительный и убунту будет медленее. А если еще учесть заточенность под мобильную систему тоесть убунту должна снижать обороты при простоях. То таки да можно сделать вывод что в некоторых
<Pavia> случаях она будет медленее.
<artus> тут политика не позволяет называть бубунту бякой)
<shenmue> бубунта бяка ^_^
<[Raiden]> artus: зато позволяет назвывать так дебина. бяка бяка.
<[Raiden]> :)
<artus> [Raiden], да, но всеж эта бяка делает бубунту )
<artus> ^_^
<[Raiden]> artus: кстати, я тут в жабере ру на федоре повисел, они там все маньяки. Ну т.е. для них лучше вфедоры ничего нет.
<artus> гг
<rapidsp> бякость бунты - фетиш придуманный Марком, просто для увеличения популярности :)
<artus> [Raiden], ну я просто обиделсо на 10ю бубунту, жду 12ю)
<[Raiden]> наверное это общая болезнь ) меняется только ресурс и имя дистрибутива, а далее 1 текст: мы лучшие.
<sig_wall> зато марк летал в космос
<artus> и там уже пощупаемс что за зверь
<gregthebear> artus, там постоянно срачи типа X vs Y что лучше? ))
<artus> [Raiden], ты правельно выразился , бубунта выезжает за счет плюшек
<shenmue> думаю что y однозначно лучше
<Pavia> А какие в убунту плюшки которых нет в дебиане?
<gregthebear> шрифты
<gregthebear> убунтовские
<shenmue> добавление реп к примеру
<[Raiden]> Мне лично очень опенсусе понравилась. Но я не поддался первому порыву и решил поактивней поюзат ьв виртуалке. И в итоге нашел пару вещей которые мне там не удобны. В общем, наверное потому что привык уже к убунте и знаю что где.
<Pavia> Ну это не плюшки. Шрифт ямогу прикрутить да и репу тоже
<gregthebear> особенности дистра в пакетном мэнеджере, а он один и тот же
<gregthebear> ubuntu one разве что
<artus> gregthebear, да нафиг бубунтован никому не здалсо
<rapidsp> да уж
<gregthebear> artus, согласен, dropbox web interface решает
<shenmue> что решает?
<gregthebear> shenmue,  сайт дропбокс
<[Raiden]> в убунте патченые либы отрисовки шривтов , индикаторы для гнома\юнити , помимо апплетов. - я думаю это основное отличие от дебиана :) Ну и то что она является гибридом и unstable\testing , если лтс то иногда и из стабле что-то берут.
<[Raiden]> так, чего-то коротко не получается ) пойду от клавы.
<[Raiden]> В убунта это примерно то , к чему вы придете в дебиане на десктопе. Т.к.  на стабле ветке вам будет скучно.
<[Raiden]> *в общем
<rapidsp> скоро кеды 4.7... :)
<[Raiden]> ) угу
<shenmue> и 2012
<[Raiden]> и кстати для убунты они будут через 2-3 дня на ппа после релиза. Быстрее пожалуй только в опенсусе.
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не только
<rapidsp> кеды сейчас - убежище консерваторов :)
<Pavia> А почему так долго 03 дня на 486 компилируют?
<sig_wall> да-да, теперь революция происходит в гноме. и гном3 в oneiric пока не радует нифига..
<rapidsp> Pavia: ну нверное еще определенное тестирование
<sig_wall> Pavia: не, компилируют то быстро. у них билд-кластер есть. кстати одна из билд-машин называется "russkaya" :)
<graftrahula> шалом..Кто в коньках шарит? отказывается шрифт менять
<gregthebear> sig_wall, гном 3 в онерике чем не радует?
<Escsun> graftrahula, как укзаываешь ?
<Escsun> gregthebear, указываешь *
<gregthebear> Escsun, ошибочка
<[Raiden]> В кедах много инересных вещей реализовали. Понатырив в отовсюду. Из винды, из компиза.. Допустим гном-шелл посто скопировал фичу вин7 - окно в пол экрана если в бок кинуть.
<sig_wall> gregthebear: как-то он концептуально отличается от стандартного линуксового десктопа, в отличие от кде4, где лишь внешние изменения и плазма.
<[Raiden]> А в кде сделали ещё... Если не вбок , а немног овниз, т ов четверть экрана
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: в кедах это раньше появилось
<[Raiden]> угу
<gregthebear> sig_wall, вы о Gnome Shell? его в онерике нет
<[Raiden]> на сд нет, в репах он будет
<gregthebear> graftrahula, wgetpaste .conkyrc
<sig_wall> gregthebear: зато есть гном3 :)
<sig_wall> по крайней мере из daily-снапшота ставится
<gregthebear> [Raiden], пруф?
<[Raiden]> gregthebear: да лень ) другие меня не опровергают как видишь. Короче юнити в онеирке  будет на гтк3 и весь гном3 включая ГШ тоже, но не из коробки, а в репах.
<Pavia> Ребята спасибо вам. Теперь я понимаю почему народ считает висту отстойной, а семеркой совершенно новой ОС.
<[Raiden]> Не удивлюсь если сразу появится неофиц сборка с гном3
<[Raiden]> Pavia: основная проблема висты в том что она ошутимо много ресурсов жрет , по сравнению с вин7 , и вышла раньше, меньше компов было готово к ней.
<rapidsp> меньшее зло :)
<gregthebear> [Raiden], поставлю сборку с гноме 3 посмотреть обязательно)
<[Raiden]> мс кстати обещает что в вин8 требования будут как в вин7 или ниже. Это офиц инфа.
<Sergey_IT> виста в расход вовремя вышла
<sig_wall> потому что виста - бетаверсия 7-ки :)
<Pavia> [Raiden], неа просто у неё дизайн был похож на winXP а у семерки кординально отличается.
<[Raiden]> )
<Besogon> Привет! http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2338
<Sergey_IT> и после вин8 будет новая ОС
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: зато интерфейс будет клоном WP7 :)
<Besogon> Как вам мой аватар?
<sig_wall> и будет новая ОС, и будет зваться не виндовсом
<rapidsp> и наступит конец времен!
<sig_wall> Besogon: пирожок лежит в android market
<[Raiden]> Ну, панелька в вин7 конечно  тру.  Под классик гном кстати есть апплет dockbarX  котоырй реализует такие же примерно запускалки-сворачивалки.
<Night> Привет
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: скорее панель задач, панель в целом - икспишное УГ
<[Raiden]> ну, пожалуй соглашусь. У самой панели мало опций.
<[Raiden]> фороникс нашел что потестить http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31221
<Night> Переставил убунту никак не могу нет настроить.все делаю как обычно захожу в настройки дсл создаю подключение и никак
<rapidsp> где спецы по НМ?
<[Raiden]> ругань есть какая-нить? и до какой версии обновился?
<Night> 10.10 ругани нет
<go8765> всем привет. ктонить пользуется basket? и есть ли в нём возможность запихивать картинки ?
<fess^it> у меня с лева на экране примерно от борта 10см ширина коньков можно сделать так чтоб нью созданные файлы и папки создавались не за коньками а правее от них?
<[Raiden]> Night: я плохо в сетях варю, особенно в НМ , попробуй набери sudo service networking restart  - если ничего не даст - запусти смотрелку логов , может ругань какая есть
<[Raiden]> )
<fess^it> он разочаровался
<rapidsp> он нетворкинг бутнул :)
<[Raiden]> для дсл\пппое есть отличный скриптик pppoeconf , если им настроить и удалить все части НМ - всё будет ок
<[Raiden]> Это если у кого такой способ связи и  стационарник. Мобильным НМ может пригодится
<[Raiden]> возможно вру )
<sig_wall> /etc/network/interfaces !
<Night> Не хочет блин и все
<Night> Давайте я каждый шаг свои опишу
<[Raiden]> ну опиши
<[Raiden]> у тебя кстати в /etc/network/interfaces что-нить ест ькроме lo ?
<[Raiden]> НМ часто косячит если там ещё что-нить описано
<Night> В общем назначил сетевухе адрес через ифконфиг
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: ну настройка ppp через interfaces(5) - debian-way
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: это чей угодно вей, только не совместим с НМ
<sig_wall> не-а
<sig_wall> nm игнорит интерфейсы из interfaces(5)
<sig_wall> ;)
<[Raiden]> Night: а почему ифконфиг? почему сетевуху не через нМ?
<[Raiden]> ифконфиг кстати до ребута действует или надо исполнять постоянно
<sig_wall> ну в общем да, не совсем совместим, но жить они на одной машине могут рядом
<[Raiden]> возможно, уменя лично не могли
<Night> Дальше настройки дсл ввел пароль логин и все
<[Raiden]> дропни свой eth ифейс, что бы сбросилось что ты сделал в ифконфиг и попробуй сетевуху тоже настроить через Нм.  Либо удай нм, описывай eth в /etc/network/interfaces и используй pppoeconf
<[Raiden]> может я не прав )
<[Raiden]> *даляй
<user_> у кого 11.04 с дефолтным ядром, запостите вывод uname -r  плз
<artus> 2.6.39-pf3-ra1
<rapidsp> хе
<[Raiden]> 2.6.38-10-generiс
<gregthebear> artus, ололо
<gregthebear> [Raiden], спасибо
<[Raiden]> artus: -ra1 можешь убрать в скрипте или менять налету типа скриптнейм artus
<artus> [Raiden], ну эть то да. ток меня оно как то не парит вообще )
<Night> Блин парни извиняюсь я дебил. два компа в локалке. на одном 7 на другом где я ubuntu. проверил сейчас либо он в нет входит либо я как между ними настроить одновременное подключение
<[Raiden]> ок , просто мне было странно это видеть )
<rapidsp> вроде б если доп.репы не подключать, то будет 2.6.38-8
<rapidsp> Night: прокси или нат
<Night> Через свитч
<Alagos> А через какие средства линукс можно раздать инет по DHCP и следить за трафиком как в керио винроут?
<[Raiden]> artus: там 4 патч вышел...
<[Raiden]> видимо dhcpd надо поставить , учет\просмотр траффика  незнаю, и керио не видел, но варианты просмотра есть какие-то - попадалось.
<Night> Кстати что за нМ я че то не понял сокращения
<artus> [Raiden], да... чего то вкусное добавили?
<[Raiden]> Night: Нетворк менеджер
<[Raiden]> artus: наверное просто ядро обновилось до 29.3 , там +1 к версии получается.
<[Raiden]> а что там в ядре фиг знает
<artus> ясно , вобщем ждемс 3.0
<[Raiden]> главное не забыть отрубить гипер-в драйвер от мс ) гг
<artus> че за драйвер то?
<Alagos> кто юзает weechat, кто то настраивал плагин beep?
<[Raiden]> ну они сделали для виртуалки в вин8серв, что бы там линукс крутился. в 3.0 будет в ядре. Причем они так часто меняли код, что стали седьмыми среди тех кто внес в 3.0 изменения.
<Night> Всегда делал на ифконфиг ничего не слетало а сейчас сбивается
<[Raiden]> artus: в общем написали драйвер что бы продавать вин8 сервер
<artus> гг
<[Raiden]> artus: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31211
<fess^it> прикольно
<Pavia> Новость не полная
<[Raiden]> сча виртуалки в моде железо дорогое , ломается и всё такое )
<[Raiden]> и возможно ещё с виртуалки на виртуалку легче мигрировать бекап, имиджи хдд и т.д. Т.к. привязок к железу нет.
<[Raiden]> Ну, если 1 и таже виртуалка конечно
<Pavia> Сейчас виртуалка не важна какая. Там сейчас идет слияние стандартов.
<Pavia> А также популярны облачные вычисления.
<[Raiden]> и наверное ещё дорого покупать винсервер, кторый крутит в виртуалках винсерверы :)
<Pavia> Вчера увидил рекламу аренда сервера
<Pavia> Как помне дороговато от 4 тысяч рублей в месяц за комп 5 летней давности
<Drane> Ребят, ну попробуйте помочь - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154382.15
<artus> Drane, нифига, не попробуем !
<Drane> artus,  :) ну ладно
<shenmue> где бы скачать "прибытие поезда" в 3д с долбисураундом и hd качества?
<Slukin> привет всем, не подскажите, есть ли какой-нибудь хороший live cd, основанный на linux, а лучше конкретно на убунте???
<shenmue> mint
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, поставь с текст инстала.
<shenmue> очень хороший лайв сиди основанный на линукс а конретно на убунте
<[Raiden]> ещё неплохо бы температуру всег одлянуть
<[Raiden]> на всякий
<Slukin> а где его взять?
<[Raiden]> Slukin: чего не хватает в убунтовском лайвсд?
<Slukin> и еще такой принципиальный вопрос, включен ли туда gparted??
<[Raiden]> в убунтовский - да
<kyct> здравствуйте. а кто-нибудь знает, как видео на айпод закачать?
<Slukin> не то что не хватает, не помню, есть ли там gparted, а запускаться с диска лень... честно
<artus> kyct, покупаеш мак, подключаей айпад, закачиваеш
<Pavia> Drane, обнови биос.
<artus> Drane, и БП
<kyct> artus, а есть тоже самое, только студенческий вариант?
<Drane> БП новый
<Slukin> так значит в обычном установочном диске с убунтой есть gparted, если загрузиться с диска... я правильно понял?
<Pavia> Да есть.
<artus> kyct, есть) продаеш айпад, покупаеш нормальную музыкоигралку и еще месяц питаешсо)
<Slukin> спасибо за консультацию)))
<kyct> artus, блин, с радостью, но подарок все таки...
<artus> kyct, ну вот тебе прям не угодиш)
<kyct> требовательны стали современные студенты)
<Drane> kyct, iTunes же...вроде под вайном какая-то работала
<artus> ...iTunes же...вроде под вайном кака...
<[Raiden]> Slukin: если нужен только гпартед, как вариант http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kyct> Drane, сейчас гляну
<kyct> вроде есть что-то похожее... вечер длинный, буду ковыряться)
<kyct> спасибо)
<Slukin> спасибо за ссылочку, я переходил туда, но не придал значение.. невнимательность
<Drane> kyct, а какой айпод? если последний, айтюнс потребует обновиться до последней версии
<Night> кто нибудь делал локал между 7 и убунту. 7 как сервер. подключены через свитч
<[Raiden]> а что там может быть сложного. Для работы сети надо два ип и  маску и всё вроде
<Night> Вот никак хотя делаю все правильно
<[Raiden]> ifconfig чего пишет
<Slukin> у меня дома два ноутбука и пк... на одном ноутбуке виста, на другом 7, на третьем убунту
<Slukin> все подключены к интернету через роутер и свитч
<Slukin> все три машины видят друг друга
<Night> Иф пишет    мой ип который я присвоил сетевухе. петля. и влан
<Night> Слу как настроил
<Slukin> прописал айпи адреса, маски подсети, шлюзы и рабочие группы
<Slukin> ну и днс
<Night> Днс зачем
<Slukin> в принципе проблем не возникло
<Slukin> у меня провайдер требует)))
<Slukin> не принципиально
<Slukin> но на всякий случай сделал
<Slukin> эти настройки все в роутере прописаны по сути
<Night> Что за пров
<Slukin> utel
<Night> Знаем знаем. я тебе потом одну ссылку дам. сайт у них дырявый
<Slukin> ок, очень любопытно)))
<[Raiden]> Night: и чего, не пингуется этот ип из винды?
<[Raiden]> а если фаервол отключить?
<Night> Отключал я фаер наверно все дело в группе
<[Raiden]> в какой ещё группе?
<[Raiden]> пинг проходит?
<Night> Пинг идет
<[Raiden]> ну тогда видимо в группе, если ты про шарринг, а  сеть у тебя работает. Читай про настройку самбы
<[Raiden]> тебе инет ещё надо через винду на убунте?
<[Raiden]> если я понял...
<Night> Блин мне проще в пентагон влезть чем это сделать :)
<Night> Да через 7 на убунте
<[Raiden]> ну в вин7 есть шаринг сети и мост ещё - 2 варианта. А в убунте, надо указать вин7 машину как шлюз по умолчанию с помощью route и днс прописать в /etc/resolv.conf
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> 100% что на форуме это есть
<Night> Блин спасибо друг.
<[Raiden]> как-то так
<[Raiden]> For example if your router IP address is 192.168.1.254 type the following command as the root user:
<[Raiden]> # route add default gw 192.168.1.254 eth0
<Night> Через роут дефолт 192.168.0.1
<[Raiden]> ип свой подставиш от вин7
<[Raiden]> ну и ping 87.250.251.3 - это яндекс
<[Raiden]> lkz ntcnf
<[Raiden]> for test
<Night> Да я понял. спасибо. а следущий шаг я думаю через ви
<[Raiden]> можно nano , vi новичкам сложней )
<[Raiden]> я предпочитаю mcedit от миднайт командера
<Night> Я не совсем новичок :)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<artus> главный троль пришоль
<dmay> доооооо
<dmay> уж коль я про вас тут вспомнил, давайте мотивируйте меня сесть работать!
<Night> Вот тип
<dmay> Night: а ты ссх-туннели и сквид освоил ужо? :3
<Night> Да доволен как слон
<dmay> ну всё, теперь ночальство пропалит и сех уволит, всех-всех-всех, да-да-да-да-да
<Night> Только перед этим пришлось рут получить чтоб в сквиде разрешить форвардинг
<dmay> эм....
<dmay> втф "рут получить"? ты на ведроиде чтоль сквид поднимал оО
<Night> Начальство идет в п...ду на лыжах по рыжики
<Night> На феде
<artus> @kban Night 86400 спать , если правила не осилил
<dmay> зло. зло и насилие.
<Siekacz> здравствуй ;)
<Sergey_IT> dmay, чего бухтишь?
<dmay> Sergey_IT: как обычно - работать ломает (
<dmay> вот и бухтю
<dmay> совесть мучает, видимо )
<Sergey_IT> ))
<dmay> чем бы .нетный .resources поковырять?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, .net изучаешь?
<dmay> прогу одну расковыриваю
<dmay> её подло с кодплекса убрали
<dmay> а исходников я тогда слить не догадался (
<[Raiden]> и  гугл не помогает?
<dmay> вот в гугле бинарники нашёл
<dmay> а там xaml на xaml'е и xaml'ом закусывает >.<
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую, свое проще писать
<laptoper> Ребят, где тему метасити применить можно? Я скачал их, внешний вид - установить. Пишет новые темы установлены, а в окне их не видно. Где их применить можно?
<artus> laptoper, в отдаленных раенах сибири точно можно ) и за это даже ничего не будет)
<laptoper> они не отобржаются в окне внешний вид
<laptoper> как мне их применить?
<artus> манагер гтк запускай и применяй
<[Raiden]> laptoper: там кнопка дополнительно есть
<[Raiden]> ну короче какая-то кнопка
<[Raiden]> склероз
<laptoper> Все зарабатало, в ubuntu 10.04 используется gtk 2 или gtk1?
<[Raiden]> 2
<[Raiden]> по секрету скажу, в кедах тему заголовка можно сменить в конктекстном меню заголовка любого
<artus> чегой, все флудеры спят чтоль? )
<Amblnb> Банить некого? )
<artus> угу)
<laptoper> Ребят, а программу для смены расширения картинки не подскажите? нужно из jpg сделать png
<Amblnb> Любой растровый редактор
<Amblnb> Например Гимп
<Amblnb> Но качественней наоборот
<dmay> paint ^_^'
<laptoper> Gimp тяжел
<Amblnb> Из КамРипа же не делают ХДрипы ))
<artus> фотошоп же ворованый в вайне )
<dmay> а кто говорил, что будет легко?
<Amblnb> laptoper: Я писал любой, а не только гимп
<laptoper> ок, спасибо
<dmay> а что, в самой развивающейся и ружелюбной нет своего паинта из коробки? оО
<Amblnb> А зачем если всёравно установлен гимп? ))
<artus> извращенцы, нафиг вам паинты
<dmay> ну гимп действительно не паинт... :/
<artus> mogrify -format png *.jpg и фсее
<dmay> artus: так в скриншоте стрелочку "длядэбилов" нарисовать перед тем как заливать на итмагес?
<dmay> полчаса запуска гимпа в таком случае как то нэ
<artus> у меня он стартует 2 сек )
<dmay> artus: а кто мне тут вчера вещал про оптимальное использование сисресурсов, а? XD
<Amblnb> Интересно, я думал у меня динозавр ))
<Amblnb> Ну так на бунте мой динозавр работает со спец эфектами почти без нагрузки, а на офтопике вешался...
<Amblnb> Хотя вроде точно так же гружу сильно много всякого, часто ненужного. Разница более чем ощутима между офтопиком и линем.
<Amblnb> А заодно и экономия на новом железе ))
<Amblnb> Но и покупать новое ради ФУЛ ХД а не 720и, непрактично зная об УХД
<dmay> Amblnb: нищеброд :3
<Amblnb> dmay: Просто мои желания сильно шагают вперёд ))
<Amblnb> А финансы сильно тянут назат
<dmay> > 3. Энумератор
<dmay> взять и...
<Amblnb> о_О
<dmay> вот почему некотороый, кхм, личности, так любят делать из англицких слов жутко звучащие русские?
<dmay> *некоторые
<Amblnb> Да насчёт взять и.. в моём понимании чтоб хватало не на месяц, а потом новое. А так чтоб хватало и хватало...
<dmay> да не, я про "энумератор" возмущаюсь уже )
<Amblnb> dmay: Эти некоторые, этот ужос даже в официальный словарь вносят ;)
<dmay> угу... неновисти кусок
<laptoper> Ребят, а как сменить чтобы кнопки крести, развернуть и свернуть были не справа а слева?
<Amblnb> На убунте делал через Убунту Твеак
<laptoper> Спасибо через убунту твик сделал
<[Raiden]> охблин
<[Raiden]> сек
<laptoper> Бог грома, ты мне консольную команду писал?=)
<[Raiden]> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string  "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<laptoper> Мне нужно чтобы были слева
<laptoper> он так их как в винде сделает
<[Raiden]> в кедах кстати меняется мышкой, где выбор заголовков. Без шаманства с парсерами хмл конфигов
<laptoper> эт я в инете тож видел такую команду, а как команду что наоборот налево были я не нашел)
<laptoper> Кеды для меня лес)
<laptoper> Кучу настроек я в них утону
<[Raiden]> laptoper: ну переставь как надо, слева:справа
<[Raiden]> и моег опримера в любом порядке
<|Amblnb|> Ну твэак может и туда и сюдя гонять их, если из них команду выцепить то и качать ненадо
<laptoper> Кстати ребят, слышали новость? вышел utorrent под linux!
<laptoper> Кульная штука
<[Raiden]> даже качать умеет?
<dmay> лол
<|Amblnb|> Только консольный или веб, а нормального нет
<laptoper> Веб норм ваще
<dmay> 300КБ уторрента + 50МБ вайна, как в пикасе? :3
<|Amblnb|> уже давно качал и версия не менялась
<dmay> веб? это морда к рторренту чтоль какая нить?
<laptoper> там через веб уи управляется
<laptoper> запускается сервер и через браузер отдаешь команды
<dmay> рторрент
<|Amblnb|> И ради него надо грузить браузер с 500 МБ ОЗУ )))
<dmay> точно вам говорю, рторрент :3
<laptoper> =)
<laptoper> Еще говорят ядро 3.0 выйдет
<shenmue> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/11/improve-performance-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2click-update/ крутая весчь
<|Amblnb|> laptoper: Так ты виходит эту морду видел? И как много отличий от нормального?
<laptoper> Отличий никаких
<laptoper> даже покрасивше
<laptoper> http://www.utorrent.com/intl/ru/downloads/complete?os=linux
<laptoper> вот зацените кому интересно
<laptoper> Системные требования32-разрядная система Ubuntu 9.10+, Debian 5+, Fedora 12+ Требуется Linux kernel 2.6.13 или более новые версии
<dmay> скриншоты там где?
<laptoper> Я даже свою делюгу снес
<laptoper> были где то
<|Amblnb|> laptoper: Я его качал ещё когда бета была, но эта же бета теперь как стабилка идёт
<|Amblnb|> Только там нет описания по установке
<dmay> и чего им так сайт в хроме разворотило
<laptoper> Ты на скриншоте отличий не найдешь(
<|Amblnb|> И думаю он гораздо более урезан
<laptoper> Есть описания, папка docs в скаченном архиве
<dmay> ох лол, они там Get Started как Начало Использования перевели >.<
<laptoper> файли pdf
<laptoper> dmay: чето не найду скриншотов, все крупное и зеленое
<laptoper> Хочешь я сфоткаю, подскажите сервис для картинок
<|Amblnb|> Надо не фоткать а скрины делать )
<laptoper> Вот http://pics.simhost.org/images/17822589500220798362.png
<laptoper> Отрывается картинка?
<|Amblnb|> Это веб интерфейс который встроен и в обычную версию
<dmay> открывается, ага
<|Amblnb|> Он очень урезан
<laptoper> Я и говорю, отличий нету. Функционал тот же
<dmay> фамили гай - мамно, вов - зло, лимпбизкит - попса
<|Amblnb|> По сравнению с полноценной прогой
<dmay> neo - попытка закоса под киношного супергероя
<laptoper> dmay: это закачки по просьбе друзей и членов семьи
<dmay> проводная сеть на лаптопе - фи
<dmay> ну и древние панели в эпоху торжества юнити, да
<laptoper> хех)
<laptoper> раскритиковал нуба)
<dmay> сеанс психоанализа по скриншоту закончен 8)
<laptoper> dmay: угадай версию linux
<laptoper> как дистр у меня стоит?
<|Amblnb|> 8.10?
<laptoper> неа
<laptoper> еще попытки будут?)
<|Amblnb|> 8.04 )
<[Raiden]> Главное афтар кликуху себе подобрал норм. Ну т.е. он сам понимает чем является его творчество. Т.е. намек на то что чел адекватен, просто нашел незанятое место гд еможно заработать.
<dmay> арч штоле? у нас тут только арчеёб^w^wлюбы nfrbt djghjcs pflf.n
<dmay> *такие вопросы задают
<[Raiden]> биопсихоз короче
<dmay> [Raiden]: что это за мегафоновские смски? оО
<[Raiden]> ой
<laptoper> Лан ребят, всем удачи. Я спать
<[Raiden]> не туда )
<[Raiden]> на другом серве срач про музыку
<|Amblnb|> [Raiden]: Вот так, явился и всех обляпал ))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9I7mh6fvWg&feature=related
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-19
<wechat> !ping!pong!
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ping!pong!'
<Constructed> Всем привет! Кто поможет разобраться с небольшим скриптом?
<wechat> Зачем он тебе?
<Constructed> Мне нужно запускать сервер в фоне
<wechat> Кто-нибудь да подскажет
<Constructed> А ты не подскажешь?
<shenmue> вопрос уточни
<shenmue> ныпонятно зачем скрипт для запуска
<wechat> типа того
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<wechat> на адобе лабс рекламируют флеш64. Ваш КО
<shenmue> хм... у мну просто вообще флеш перестал работать
<shenmue> точнее видео с ютьюба к примеру играется а вот нажимать ничо не получается
<shenmue> это после OverrideGPUValidation=true как раз
<skai> shenmue: ты п.с читал там?
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> хм... как то странно пашет. разгрузка на проц есть и это радует. но вот видео с мувика не играет. в секте мелодии не играются
<shenmue> ладно удалим
<wechat> удаляй флеш, не нужен ;з
<shenmue> анимашки как смотреть?
<wechat> ну так ставь
<wechat> пакеты какие то отвалились
<wechat> нахера всем amd64? У всех 8GB RAM DDR3?
<sharikoff> wechat, у меня
<sharikoff> тока 16 гб
<sharikoff> бушь ругаццо зобаню
<wechat> Не треба
<sharikoff> ок
<wechat> А PAE не?
<sharikoff> не
<wechat> ну вам админам виднее
<wechat> А Мак уже выкинул?
<sharikoff> дома то е
<sharikoff> на работе не
<wechat> ага, ясно
<wechat>  у мну на дебиан из нетинстал что-то флеш пропадал, гном-мплеер поставил и появился, чудеса
 * sharikoff скачал се цент шестой..
 * sharikoff думет где б его испытать
<wechat> оу
<sharikoff> говорят что там много ништяков
<wechat> yum медленный
<sharikoff> в плане виртуализации и тд
<wechat> Про Yandex читал , что кентос не приколол их?
<wechat> меня за fuc* попросили на 24 ч
<wechat> *  мда
<sharikoff> ну.. не то чтобы не приколол
<wechat> а сами это смотрят http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26UA578yQ5g
<wechat> На опеннет сказано, что репо не устроила
<sharikoff> имхо ящитаю у них нету спецов по нему
<wechat> а
<wechat> можеть
<sharikoff> поэтому кстати они может быть и слезают с фри
<sharikoff> поставят убунту наймут студентов
<wechat> Не научились?
<sharikoff> уже кстати нанимают
<wechat> Ачереально убунту будут ставить?
<sharikoff> я не знаю =))
<wechat> я видел эти слова  в новости
<wechat> было было
<sharikoff> и будут по vnc серваки админить =))
<sharikoff> и станет яндекс опять одним системником под столом у шефа
<sharikoff> как было когда то
<sharikoff> inkvizitor68sl, ^^ =)
<sharikoff> а я вот задумал одну штуку
<sharikoff> у мя есть шлюз на котором сквид почта и тд
<sharikoff> этот шлюз -виртуалка в kvm
<wechat> в кентос пакеты древние
<sharikoff> не древние
<sharikoff> а стабильные
<sharikoff> так вот.. фря умеет carp
<sharikoff> я думаю склонировать машинку навесить carp
<sharikoff> как думаешь буит работать?
<sharikoff> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/redhat/5546150
<sharikoff> во
<wechat> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31212 Кроме того, можно отметить планы по переводу поисковой инфраструктуры Yandex с FreeBSD на Ubuntu Server. В качестве основной причины миграции называется отсутствие необходимых средств виртуализации.
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> в убунту будет глюк на глюке
<wechat> типа того
<wechat> Это же дебиан тестинг?
<sig_wall> убунта как и любой другой линукс будет нормально работать, пока его не трогают :)
<wechat> это не похоже на линукс-вей "не трогать"
<sig_wall> абсолютно стабильно
<sig_wall> на серверах не трогают - и она там прекрасно крутится.
<wechat> оу
<wechat> тред их Хабра?
<wechat> 50/50 там было
<wechat> за и против
<wechat> Как же она крутится, бедная, чтобы работать!
<vdrandom> ня!
<sharikoff> а как не трогать если надо выпиливать иксы из нее
<sharikoff> или при установке сервер эдишн есть выбор?
<sharikoff> я просто не ставил никогда
<wechat> на убунтуфорумс есть тред про минималинстал
<wechat> Никогда? :)
<wechat> сервер без икс сразу
<vdrandom> иксы на сервере должны быть же!
<vdrandom> как без них?
<shenmue> да и могут быть
<vdrandom> обязаны!
<shenmue> если не запущенны то и не мешают
<vdrandom> как так - есть и не запущены?
<shenmue> ну вот так
<vdrandom> если есть, должны быть запущены же :)
<shenmue> ну тогда все сильно будет запущенно =)
<The_MEk1> бгг
<wechat> ппц
<wechat> иксы, сервер
<shenmue> http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/233672/
<shenmue> у меня мегафно =(
<wechat> vdrandom: %?
<sig_wall> shenmue: и что?
<sig_wall> shenmue: тебе тоже отправляли смски через сайт мегафона?
<shenmue> я сам себе хотел вчера отправить ибо мобилу где то потерял в квартире
<wechat> я отсылаю
<wechat> но обычные
<wechat> иногда
<wechat> их заказали?
<sig_wall> я думаю не стоит винить самого оператора в этом косяке, но только администраторов сайта.
<sig_wall> так же как админов sms.prm.ru, допустивших такой же косяк
<shenmue> кстати а гугол то причем
<vdrandom> wechat, што?
<wechat> Что, во-первых.
<wechat> Какие на... иксы в сервере?
<sig_wall> shenmue: а гугл притом, что умники задампили выхлоп яндекса и выложили в индексируемую гуглом часть инета :)
<wechat> Я что-то потерял в этой жизни?
<shenmue> обычные такие иксы ксорговые
<The_MEk1> shenmue: а нахрена?
<wechat> Ты их никогда не выпиливал с федоры на которой постгре для 1с работает?
<shenmue> это не я затеял разговор
<vdrandom> wechat, обычные иксы.
<vdrandom> на сервере, ня
<The_MEk1> а нафиг вообще под федорой при установке постгри иксы?
<The_MEk1> оно и без иксов прекрасно встаёт
<novns> The_MEk1, что мешает самому посмотреть, зачем им иксы?
<novns> и что вы имеете в виду под иксами?
<novns> libX11 - это ещё не иксы
<The_MEk1> ну тут разговор зашёл, что иксы на сервере люди ставють
<The_MEk1> и под ними же на сервере работають
<shenmue> удобно
<shenmue> клик клик
<shenmue> пиу пиу
<novns> работать можно на удалённом терминале
<The_MEk1> а потом, опосля установки постгри для 1с их выпиливают
<The_MEk1> отсюда вопрос, а нафига оно там вообще?
<novns> что именно выпиливают?
<The_MEk1> иксы
<novns> X-сервер? клиентские библиотеки?
<novns> вы говорите точнее
<novns> иксы - это сетевой протокол
<The_MEk1> хм... читай лог а
<The_MEk1> выше люди общались
<shenmue> vdrandom, хых. каждый о своем
<The_MEk1> я и задал вопрос, а нафиг ставить постгри под иксами в том же гноме, чтоб потом этого гнома с иксами выпиливать?
<novns> иксы - это сетевой протокол для запуска графических интерфейсов в том числе чересь сеть
<The_MEk1> эт понятно
<vdrandom> shenmue, я про иксы. про х-сервер же! чтобы окошки показывало!
<vdrandom> и вообще я дурью маюсь :)
<novns> а графический интерфейс на сервере не обязателен, но и ничему не мешает
<novns> иногда даже помогает
<wechat> мозгам мешает
<novns> чем это?
<The_MEk1> ну ежели оно там есть и не запущено и не используется, то попросту тратит место на винте
<The_MEk1> если запущено и висит постоянно, то тратит место в памяти и процессорное время
<The_MEk1> помимо места на винте
<wechat> у мну opera - 300 mb, pidgin - 80 mb,  X - 40 mb
<wechat> это без гнома
<The_MEk1> ну на рабочей машинке понятно, иксы удобства придают и понятности интерфейсу
<The_MEk1> а на серве то оно нафик?
<The_MEk1> там и с консоли всё делать оч даже не сложно
<The_MEk1> если есть необходимость
<shenmue> в вов играть
<The_MEk1> бгг...
<novns> кто заставляет вас запускать на сервере менеджер окон и браузеры?
<The_MEk1> в вов можно и на рабочей машинке поиграть
<novns> там графический интерфейс дя другого может пригодиться
<novns> *для
<The_MEk1> например
<novns> диагностику показывать в прямом эфире
<novns> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v1/377550323/4U_LCD_server_case_with_touch_screen.jpg
<novns> видали когда-нибудь такие сервера?
<shenmue> обои не красивые
<shenmue> я бы не взял
<The_MEk1> ставим на серв тот же нагиос и вёб-морду к нему
<The_MEk1> и мониторим откуда хотим
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> а моник то зачем
<novns> так тоже никто не запрещает
<The_MEk1> я возле стойки довольно редко стою, обычно в соседнем кабинете за компом
<The_MEk1> лишнее удорожание к серву
<novns> какое там удорожание?
<The_MEk1> а для отображенияконсоли самого серва есть тот же квм и обычный консольный моник на десяток серверов сразу
<sharikoff> а есть усб моники маленькие?
<sharikoff> The_MEk1, +1
<The_MEk1> sharikoff: мне каацо вряд ли, хотя хз
<novns> если сервер, например, стоит сотню тыщ баксов, чем вам экран за двадцатку удорожит?
<The_MEk1> плюс при подключении к квм-ке ipkvm это всё хозяйство прекрасно доступно по сетке с любого места
<novns> в общем, у людей бывают разные задачи
<novns> и у задач бывают разные решение
<novns> когда-нибудь и вам понадобится сервер со встроенным дисплеем
<The_MEk1> ну сервак по ссылкке вряд ли стоит сотню тыщь
<The_MEk1> я имею ввиду железо
<novns> там первый попавшийся пример из гугля
<novns> представьте, что у вас стоит 50 серверов
<The_MEk1> и
<novns> а к сети они не подключены по требованиям безопасности
<wechat> http://slonik-v-domene.livejournal.com/96331.html Это мы читали?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> такие корпуса для htpc берут обычно
<The_MEk1> немного не понимаю, зачем мне 50 standalone серверов, не подключенных к сети?
<novns> у людей бывают разные задачи
<The_MEk1> ну серв вообще не подключенный к сети в принципе сервом считаться не может
<novns> может они все резервные, а управляют межгалактическим синхрофазотроном
<novns> может
<The_MEk1> хотя-бы к какой-то внутренней сети он должон подключатся
<novns> серверы не только сетевые бывают
<novns> *сервера
<The_MEk1> ведь как-то он должнон с другими компами и серверами инфой обмениваться
<novns> зачем?
<novns> для обмена есть специальный протокол одобренный государством - старичок с перфокартами
<The_MEk1> ну 50 серверов в стойке и все друг с другом не общаються?
<novns> а другого обмена им не разрешают
<novns> чтоб никто и никогда не проник
<novns> короче, ну надо им на каждом сервере по монитору
<novns> хоть тресни
<The_MEk> блин.. долбаная связь
<The_MEk> novns: сервер по сути это не железяка в стойке, а прога, выполняющая какие-либо функции в качестве сервера
<sharikoff> от openSuSe отказались по причине отсутствия сисадминов, работавших с ним.(с) мде...
<sharikoff> и это рамблер
<novns> The_MEk, нет, сервер - это термин обозначающий любой компонент обслуживающий другие
<novns> а железный или софтварный - не важно
<The_MEk> novns: т.е. железка, на которой запущена прога для контроля чего-либо аппаратного и выдающая инфу на консоль, при этом не предоставляющая данных для других компов, ИМХО, сервером считаться не может
<The_MEk> по сути это простой контроллер
<novns> может
<novns> если сервер обслуживает станок с программным управлением, то это тоже сервер
<The_MEk> у меня есть несколько таких, это не сервер а контроллер
<The_MEk> комп для управления станком и сбора данных с него
<novns> даже если сервер обслуживает один температурный датчик, и вся его задача сводится к рисованию графика температуры лазерным лучём на небе - это тоже полноценный сервер
<The_MEk> и сервером его ни в одной, попадавшейся мне на глаза, документахе не называли
<novns> отличе сервера от рабочей станции - отсутствие человека
<novns> *отличие
<The_MEk> т.е. по-твоему плата с двумя чипами и прошивкой для контроля температуры сушилки - сервер?
<novns> если эта плата является полноценным компьютером, в серврном корпусе в стойке, со специальным программныйм обеспечением, то хрен её назовёшь контроллерорм
<novns> *контроллером
<The_MEk> чё самое забавное - мы оба правы :) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сервер_(аппаратное_обеспечение)
<novns> серверу (железному) можно, при необходимости, поручить и другие попутные задачи
<novns> специализированному контроллеру нельзя
<Sergey_IT> за пивом сбегать?
<The_MEk> ога, сгоняй :)
<novns> да хотя бы
<The_MEk> просто в моём понимании сервак - это комп, который выполняет какие-либо задачи для обеспечения работоспособности сети
<novns> это только частный случай сервера
<The_MEk> и вернёмся назад - те же кеды или гномы на нём в подавляющем большинстве случаев ну совершенно ни к чему
<Sergey_IT> The_MEk, это личное дело админа
<novns> про это уже говорили
<The_MEk> крайне редкий случай когда на линуховом серваке для работы нужны иксы
<novns> кто заставляет вас запускать на сервере менеджер окон?
<novns> и ещё раз, некоторые часто путают иксовые библиотеки и икс-сервер
<The_MEk> никто, я его туда и не ставлю
<novns> ну, иксы - это не гном или кеды
<novns> это сетевой протокол
<The_MEk> как-то пока не видел задач (помимо сервера терминалов), чтобы на серваке нужны были иксы
<Sergey_IT> novns, никто не препятствует использовать десктоп как сервер
<novns> Sergey_IT, это другой случай
<The_MEk> и перестань ты уже к словам придираться, я пишу про окна в целом, а не про x-server в частности
<Sergey_IT> но распространенный
<novns> штука в том, что какой-нибудь пакет требует по зависимостям libX11
<The_MEk> мдя...
<novns> а люди рвут на себе волосы - "зачем они тянут иксы?"
<The_MEk> я не про это говорил
<The_MEk> а про абсолютно противоположное
<novns> не, про графику на железном сервере мы уже обсудили
<novns> она там бывает нужна и полезна
<The_MEk> так например тому же постгри графическая оболочка не нужна
<novns> старичку с перфокартами обслуживать 50 серверов межгалактического синхрофазотрона
<The_MEk> но есть в инете один распространённый мануал, для установки постгри на федору для сервера 1с
<The_MEk> там это было сделано именно в гноме, хотя необходимости делать это нет никакой
<novns> в интернете много глупостей
<The_MEk> а потом люди озадачиваются, как же им снести все эти гномы и иксы, абсолютно не нужные для такого серва
<novns> а этот случай вообще неинтересно обсуждать
<novns> такие мануалы нужны для малоопытных людей
<novns> им проще с графическим интерфейсом настроить 1с, в которой они высокооплачивыемые специалисты
<The_MEk> просто тема в том, что от производителя (имею ввиду 1с) мануалов по установке в линь нет вообще
<novns> а это личное дело 1с
<The_MEk> при этом постгри там используется патченый
<The_MEk> с патчами от 1с
<novns> и даже понятно, почему именно так
<The_MEk> и сервак есть для линуха, к которому графическая оболочка на сервере опять же не нужна
<novns> пользователей линупса среди администраторов 1с - 0.00001%
<novns> ради них просто нет смысла особенно заморачиваться
<novns> они сами разберутся, если что
<The_MEk> насколько я знаю сегодня оч многие задумываются о переносе серверов 1с на линь
<novns> очень многие - это десять человек, обсуждающих этот вопрос в интернете
<The_MEk> а 1с используется в подавляющем большинстве российских контор
<The_MEk> да нет, не те 10,, которые это тут обсуждают
<novns> а остальная небольшая группа людей (сколько их там - тысячи или миллионы) по поводу линупсов не волнуется
<MagicLover> Привет. У меня есть свитч на 3А, а блок питания только на 1А, по напряжению совпадают. Свитч будет работать?
<novns> нет
<The_MEk> MagicLover: не будет ему питалова хватать
<novns> то есть может будет, но не всегда\
<MagicLover> А если в него не 24 провода воткнуто, а всего 4?
<MagicLover> Нагрузка минимальная.
<The_MEk> пофиг
<novns> MagicLover, ну так замерьте потребление и подсчитайте
<The_MEk> поначалу может и поработает, но потом загнётся
<MagicLover> мммм... А как?
<The_MEk> не проще ли купить блок питания за 200-300 рублей?
<novns> MagicLover, амперметром
<Sergey_IT> The_MEk, тогда уж блок питания сначала загнется
<MagicLover> А не найти его.
<MagicLover> На 3А ваще не могу найти. ппц просто.
<The_MEk> ну купи на 5
<The_MEk> больше не меньше
<MagicLover> Хым...
<The_MEk> Sergey_IT: я это и имел ввиду
<novns> везде продаётся куча универсальных блоков питания
<MagicLover> Спасибо, понял.
<novns> не найти - постараться надо
<MagicLover> Я так понимаю самый главный параметр - это вольты. А амперы определяют максимальную мощность блока питания. Верно?
<novns> нет, мощность определяет максимальную силу тока в амперах
<MagicLover> Ну, при малой нагрузке свитч будет потреблять малый ток.
<MagicLover> Менее 1А запросто я так думаю.
<novns> а это вы можете проверить амперметром
<novns> зачем гадать-то?
<MagicLover> Ну, если подумать, то нагрузка не более 30%.
<MagicLover> Амперметр-то есть. А вот как его в сеть воткнуть. :D
<novns> нагрузка не обязательно зависит от количества подключенных проводов
<MagicLover> Это я понимаю
<MagicLover> Больше от траффика.
<MagicLover> *трафика
<novns> там может больше всех потребляет встроенный чип ГЛОНАСС
<tcnk> ребят, Logitech web camera в skype не определяется. В 'lsusb' она видится. вывод 'lsmod | grep videodev -> 'videodev               75143  1 gspca_main', никто не знает как исправить
<Resager> какую альтернативу ftpd посоветуете?
<novns> Resager, задачи-то какие?
<nic0tine> как команду монтирования для unionfs-fuse добавить в автозагрузку? (и чтоб пароль админа не вводить ещё)
<nic0tine> Вот такую команду sudo unionfs-fuse -o  cow \-o allow_other /media/seagate/Видео=rw:/media/wd/video=rw:/media/data/Фильмы=rw /home/slevin/Видео
<novns> в fstab прописать
<novns> если в fstab писать лень, то сообразить собственный rc-скрипт
<novns> если и так лень, то настроить sudo на работу конкретно этой команды без пароля
<nic0tine> novns лучший метод это в фстаб прописать?
<novns> для этого fstab и придуман
<novns> единственный момент, директории в /media при загрузке не монтируются же
<nic0tine> novns монтируются
<nic0tine> я настроил их автомаунт
<novns> они монтируются десктопом
<nic0tine> novns я чтоб руками fstab не ковырять, через прогу storage device manager автомаунт этих разделов поставил
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, тытут?
<Resager> novns: ну поднять фтп-сервер на домашенй машине, для захода ананимусом и с другим логином и паролем
<nic0tine> novns и как настроить судо чтоб для этой команды пароль не спрашивало?
<novns> nic0tine, почитать документацию к sudo
<novns> потом запустить visudo
<nic0tine> novns она на английском языке
<novns> поискать её на русском, если это проблема
<novns> я могу перевести вам, за деньги разумеется
<novns> http://www.opennet.ru/cgi-bin/opennet/man.cgi?topic=sudoers&category=5
<novns> очень сложно было найти гуглем по первой ссылке
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: чего хотел?
<vdrandom> по поводу впс пообщаться :)
<vdrandom> давай на линуксталксах што ле, ато выкинут за оффтоп. или вообще в приват
<sharikoff> обязательно выкинут
<vdrandom> опы бдят!
<sharikoff> еще как
<stasdizzi> всем привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<stasdizzi> кто нибудь юзает Qcad ?
<sharikoff> не а
<stasdizzi> обнаружил неприятный баг в работе с11.04
<vdrandom> stasdizzi, всего один?
<go8765> sharikoff: а чё так ?
<vdrandom> тебе повезло :)
<sharikoff> go8765, заходи
<stasdizzi> в работе Qcad )))
<stasdizzi> там и одного с головой)))
<stasdizzi> растровое изображение не открывается
<stasdizzi> немогу работать(((
<graftrahula> господа кто знает как в коньках юзать не xft шрифт
<vdrandom> документация конки
<vdrandom> очевидно же
<vdrandom> use_xft 0
<vdrandom> вроде бы :)
<graftrahula> не робит
<graftrahula> задаю шрифт в конфиге а он не меняет, ни общий ни строки
<vdrandom> http://conky.sourceforge.net/documentation.html
<sharikoff> дык релоад же
<vdrandom> смотри тут в общем
<TOR_02_RUS> всем доброго времени суток
<Chekist> всем привет!народ,помогите,че-то я намудрил с системой и у меня 10 Гб пропало..какие каталоги можно почистить?
<vdrandom> начать /dev/brain и /dev/hands
<vdrandom> начать с *
<Chekist> ха-ха как смешно
<Chekist> а я серьезно спрашиваю
<Chekist> если не знаете лучше молчите
<vdrandom> на вопрос "чо-то я намудрил, не знаю чо" можно ответить только так
<vdrandom> все штатные телепаты в отпуске же
<shenmue> Chekist, я чота сделал и теперь не работает
<shenmue> чо делать?
<shenmue> у миня линакс убунти
<Chekist> работал в reconstructor
<shenmue> а я на автовазе
<Chekist> после этого 10гб как не бывало...почистил папку /tmp не помогло
<vdrandom> а где этот реконструктор временные файлы хранит?
<shenmue> пройдись по разделам. где 10 гигов лишнии
<vdrandom> куда результаты работы сохраняет?
<sharikoff> http://itmages.ru/image/view/160143/4409a65f
<vdrandom> и что это вообще такое?
<The_MEk> у тебя в профиле (/home/%username%)есть папка tmp
<The_MEk> её чисть
<The_MEk> возможно ещё папка reconstructor
<Chekist> в том-то и дело что mc пишет что вся файловая система занимает 19 гб, а 10 гб нигде не прописаны
<The_MEk> или такая же но с точкой в начале
<vdrandom> Chekist, при чём тут мс?
<vdrandom> df
<vdrandom> du
<Chekist> The_MEk, почистил /tmp..вернее вообще удалил
<vdrandom> используй базовые тулзы, не давай себя обмануть :)
<vdrandom> Chekist, /tmp и ~/tmp - это разные каталоги.
<The_MEk> Chekist: я говорил не про /tmp
<The_MEk> а про /home/%username%/tmp
<Chekist> The_MEk и я про нее же)
<shenmue> точку забыл
<The_MEk> Chekist: ну судя по тому что ты написал, ты удалил папку tmp из корня файловой системе, а не в домашней папке
<vdrandom> э
<vdrandom> удалил?
<vdrandom> клёво :)
<Chekist> The_MEk нее из домашней папки)
<The_MEk> и потом, что тебе мешает запустить консоль и выполнить команду du -csh *
<vdrandom> религия
<vdrandom> у него есть mc
<vdrandom> :)
<The_MEk> а потом ещё можно du -csh .*
<The_MEk> и увидеть какой каталог юзает столь много места
<vdrandom> а вдруг у него не ~ в терминале открыт, а что-нибудь другое?
<The_MEk> я ж говорю открыть терминал
<The_MEk> по-умолчанию оно открывается как раз в ~
<SergeyIT> а может у него вин? )
<shenmue> о ужас
<The_MEk> в вине тоже командная строка в профиле открывается
<The_MEk> только там нет команды du
<shenmue> Chekist bleachbit утилитка для очистки ос от временных файлов
<shenmue> кэш браузеров там и много всякой лабуды. у мну тут 8 гигов логов потерлла
<stasdizzi> извините меня за Qcad,сам намудрил в настройках,всё в порядке,всё работает)))))
<stasdizzi> слишком много кнопок)))))
<The_MEk> хм... и слишком много скобок :)
<stasdizzi> :-)
<SergeyIT> stasdizzi,  да уж - кукад это не убунту, разбираться надо )
<Chekist> не помогло..из 48 Гб на диске файловая система занимает 19, свободно 18,7Гб.. где же тогда еще 10Гб?
<stasdizzi> да я уже давненько в нём)))
<vdrandom> SergeyIT, слишком тонко :)
<graftrahula> к вопросу про шрифт в коньках ${font Hyperion:size=30}${time %I:%M%p} ЧЯДНТ? меняться шрифт не хочет
<go8765> Chekist: есть гуи - бегемот и ещё один какой-то. там можно посмотреть
<vdrandom> Chekist, use du, Luke!
<shenmue> vdrandom, man забыл =)
<vdrandom> лол
<go8765> как в вичате переключаться между табами ?
<go8765> альт+цыфра ?
<vdrandom> если серьёзно, то там ман шибко-то и не нужен. ключи -h, -d, -s
<vdrandom> и ок
<vdrandom> go8765, да
<vdrandom> а ещё F5-F6 по умолчанию
<go8765> vdrandom: а что делать если у меня эти хоткеи переключают табы консоли ? О_О
<go8765> спс
<go8765> ф6 подошло :)
<vdrandom> переназначить лол
<vdrandom> go8765, F7-F8 переключает открытые окна, F9-F10 для перемотки топика, F11-F12 для листания списка юзеров в чятике
<vdrandom> но список юзеров не нужен :)
<vdrandom> ведь есть /names
<Aceler> ку
<Aceler> У меня одного microsoft.com лежит?
<Wol> e меня пашет
<The_MEk> интересный вопрос в канале убунты :)
<sharikoff> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<MagicLover> Он проверят - хорошо ли положил сайт или нет. :D
<MagicLover> Или это реклама сайта? :D:D:D
<sharikoff> это проверялка
<MagicLover> Я про майкрософт. :D
<Aceler> Кто-то забанил мне микрософт :))
<MagicLover> Слава богу. :D
<Aceler> А я как раз хотел скачать xlsviewer
<Aceler> sharikoff: tnx
<UserName> ааа
<fess^it> Добрый день всем
<UserName> Добрый день
<UserName> Подскажите как мне аську добавить
<fess^it> какой клиент у тебя?
<UserName> ооо а где это глянуть?
<fess^it> тут мне хард принес чел говорит 2 раздела второй с данными просит форматирования монтирую его он не монтируеться....
<fess^it> sudo mount -t auto /dev/sdb1 /media/erkn_hdd/
<fess^it> ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error
<fess^it> Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error
<fess^it> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a
<fess^it> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<fess^it> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<fess^it> /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
<fess^it> for more details.
<fess^it> aktobe@it:/media$ sudo apt-get install xchat
<fess^it> Reading package lists... Done
<fess^it> Building dependency tree
<fess^it> Reading state information... Done
<fess^it> xchat is already the newest version.
<fess^it> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 15 not upgraded.
<fess^it> ну про икс чат я переборщил)
<fess^it> если просто маунт делаю говорит в фстабе и мтабе он ненайден
<AndreX> !paste | fess^it
<ubuntuhelp> fess^it: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<artus> @kban "fess^it" 86400 флудер злосный, отдыхай
<UserName> Поможет мне кто нибудь или нет?
<vdrandom> UserName, с чем?
<vdrandom> асечку подключить?
<UserName> Да да асечку...
<artus> !icq | UserName
<vdrandom> так это, в эмпати можно же
<ubuntuhelp> UserName: ICQ — зло. см: http://static.itmages.ru/i/10/0821/h_1282396981_b251c05dc6.png и читай !icqs если проблемы с подключением.
<artus> эмпати тоже зло)
<vdrandom> унылота, да
<vdrandom> есть ещё pidgin
<vdrandom> он не такой унылый :)
<vdrandom> но это ж ещё придётся объяснять, как его ставить
<artus> UserName, ставиг гаджим, заводиш учетку в жабере, подключаеш транспорт в аську) радуешся)
<UserName> вот у меня pidgin
<vdrandom> ну так добавляй аккаунт
<vdrandom> и пользуйся
<UserName> вот никак и не получается, я понимаю так регистрируешь номер аськи , в pindig прописываешь свой пароль и ник, да???
<only_you> http://www.xakep.ru/post/56270/ :-D
<vdrandom> UserName, ты асечкой никогда не пользовался что ли?
<vdrandom> там UIN надо вводить, а не ник :)
<artus> мвааахаха, only_you гном и кеды не нужны же )
<only_you> мне гном нужен)
<vdrandom> only_you, ну какбе. сами себе идиоты, если используют файловый менеджер, который автоматически и без спроса открывает какие-то файлы с флеш-носителей.
<UserName> Пользовался, и хочу пользоватся но скачать аську в ubuntu, для меня оказалось проблемой
<only_you> UserName: pidgin же
<artus> ну если уж вбить учетку в 2 поля проблема, что ж дальше то будет
<UserName> Где взять UIN???
<fess^^it> зарегить)
<artus> UserName, так, а топай как ты на icq.com и читай, тутачки явно не супорт аськи
<fess^^it> http://paste.pro/2371670 посмотри плиз как бороться с этим?
<fess^^it> и ваще я про ету пасту непонял)
<artus> fess^^it, я не понял, тя перманентно забанить?
<skai> @mode -b *!~fess^it@95.57.211.206
<skai> @mode +b *!*fess*@*
<skai> @kick fess^^it обход бана
<UserName> Злые ВЫ
<artus> skai, по ip
<skai> artus: у него начиная с 92 и 95 две подсети
<skai> телеком какой нить.
<skai> так что тут две подсети банить надо
<artus> skai, а ту куда писал?  у меня попап выскочил а попап чего я так и не понял)
<Resager> банить подсети не жестоко?
<artus> опаа... оказываетцо вичат)))
<grad> есть же бан по аккаунту
<only_you> UserName: зайди на icq.com и зарегай себе uin, и потом в пиджине пропиши.. а вобже аська не нужна, джаббер наше все! :р
<grad> UserName: и возьми нормальное имя, не нервируй админов
<vdrandom> UserName, это номер твой
<grad> btw, в icq уже полгода нет uin'ов, не?
<vdrandom> в асечке у тебя есть уникальный идентификационный нумер
<grad> по мылу теперь
<vdrandom> разве?
<artus> причем тут асечка
<vdrandom> grad, а у меня транспорт вполне себе ходит по уину
<grad> не, старые аськи работают
<grad> но новым теперь номер не выдается
<grad> вроде
<skai> @kick omg^it
<grad> по мылу регятся
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> серьёзне?
<vdrandom> клёво
<Resager> grad: дык там в настройках или профиле аккаунта вроди бы видно номерок
<skai> @mode +b *!*@92.47.*
<Resager> НУ или правда написать комунибудь со старым клиентом
<artus> skai, места нет)
<skai> ага
<skai> @kick omg^it
<grad> гм.. ну я не разбирался особо, знакомый как-то спросил как в аське зарегиться и я очень удивился что не смог найти номер зарегистрированного аккаунта)
<skai> artus: поамнестируй
<artus> @mode -b *!*fess*@*
<artus> @mode -b *!~fess^it@95.57.211.206
<UserName> Очень хорошо что все компьютерщики, а я нет(((
<artus> @mode +b *!*@92.47.*
<go8765> почему в вайне пропадает звук после некоторого количества переключений между окнами. помогает потом только ребут ?
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<artus> go8765, раслабсо) у меня он там вообще не работаеть(
<vdrandom> go8765, какой-то очередной глюк пульса, походу
<vdrandom> попробуй снести пульс :)
<go8765> ок. попробую
<go8765> его просто удалять или есть ньюансы?
<vdrandom> есть
<vdrandom> погугли гайды
<go8765> artus: как тебе кроссовер ?
<vdrandom> пульс так всех задолбал, что их навалом
<artus> go8765, норм
<tony_suitcase> Добрый день!
<go8765> artus: после перещёлкивания между окнами при разных разрешениях -тоже?
<tony_suitcase> :)
<tony_suitcase> У меня чет убунту репозитории не закачивает  8(
<artus> go8765, эммм... ну после клацанбя по разным мониторам вроде норм )
<tony_suitcase> Старая версия наверно, .8.10
<go8765> artus: я имею ввиду к примеру междк кс с разпешением 1024 и десктопом с 1360 ?
<artus> да нет проблем )
<tony_suitcase> Мой текст видно?!
<go8765> artus: а у меня оно оставляет кусок экрана размером 1024 с кс а остальное - артефактом :(
<vdrandom> tony_suitcase, нет.
<tony_suitcase> )))
<vdrandom> 8.10 не поддерживается же ну
<vdrandom> уже давно лол
<vdrandom> цикл поддержки стандартной версии - 3 релиза
<vdrandom> 1,5 года.
<artus> root_msg, до тебя с первого раза не доходит?
<tony_suitcase> Я всегда под виндой сидел.. нашел диск с 8.10 ) понравилось..сейчас скачал последний релиз 11.-й
<tony_suitcase> поставлю.. на днях
<Escsun> tony_suitcase, уж лучше 8.10 чем 11.04 ))
<vdrandom> 10.04
<artus> tony_suitcase, не надо 11й
<vdrandom> ставь
<go8765> tony_suitcase: попробуй на виртуалке начало
<tony_suitcase>  10-й?
<Escsun> tony_suitcase, 10.04 лучше всего ставить
<tony_suitcase> спс
<tony_suitcase> А кто подскажет, где можно почитать (норм доку) Про настройку rrd, mrtg, catci или- что-то в этом роде.
<artus> в гугле
<tony_suitcase> а советы тут српашивать?! )
<tony_suitcase> спрашивать*)
<artus> не, сначала почитать и разобратцо)
<artus> а там уже по ситуации)
<tony_suitcase> ) то хотябы установить..а настройка уже 2-й этап
<skai> @kick root_msg
<skai> @mode +b *!*@95.57.*
<skai> @mode -b *!*@gateway/web/freenode/ip.213.182.182.15
<skai> @mode +b *!*@95.57.*
<sig_wall> banhammer force
<Alagos> Доброго дня. Стоит убунту 10.04. Захотел поставить ubuntu tweak. Требует питона 2.7 и выше. В репозиториях стоит 2.6. Откуда его можно стянуть? Или я что то не так делаю?
<vdrandom> как убунтутвик ставишь?
<tony_suitcase> с диска ставил
<tony_suitcase> все пока)
<Alagos> инет рвало
<vdrandom> как убунтутвик ставишь?
<go8765> вообщем снёс я пульс и звук отпал совсем
<vdrandom> правильно
<vdrandom> криво снёс, значит :)
<artus> так тебе и надо)
<vdrandom> и не перенсатроил софт работать с алсой напрямую
<go8765> help.ubuntu.ru
<vdrandom> *не перенастроил
<go8765> оттуда
<go8765> так что скоропоспешный вывод
<Alagos> снова был разрыв
<only_you> смени прова)
<go8765> дайте угадаю.... да это же укртелеком !
<Alagos> go8765: Бинго :)
<vdrandom> ну какбе
<vdrandom> в сообщении о подключении видно
<Alagos> Пока что предприятие еще тупит... А прова я уже нашел
<vdrandom> go8765, кэп, ты? :)
<Alagos> Так что там с твиком?
<Connors> Hi
<only_you> велкам)
<vdrandom> Alagos, спроси на форумах. тут тебе по стопицот раз повторять, пока ты летаешь, вряд ли станут ._.
<vdrandom> я не стану точно.
<Connors> 10 лет назад думал что ирка уже умерла.
<Alagos> Что то свитчь падает... Это может быть из-за конфликта ай-пи адресов?
<vdrandom> Connors, она живее всех живых ._.
<Connors> Алагос Сережа?
<artus> просто крепления на свече фиговые) вот и падаеть)
<only_you> гг
<Connors> Я её слабо понимал 10 лет назад. Куча серверов, куча комнат(каналов).
<Connors> Мне сказали тут вопросы задавать нормально по убунте.
<vdrandom> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Connors> Спасибо, Кэп.
<Connors> Алагос.
<Connors> Ты Сережа?
<Connors> Вот непоседа.
<Connors> И так. Была проблема Сегментатиум фаулт 0. при апт-гетах любых. лечить питался чеками и дебагами. Не помогла. Снес машыну и поставил новую. Как можно было решить проблему иначе?
<artus> Connors, читать логи)
<Connors> Да в том то и дело что из логов это сообщение
<Connors> логи по умолчанию пишуться, если да то где?
<artus> Connors, значит вдумчиво читать)
<artus> в /var/log же
<Connors> Попал в ряды Алагоса- реконект и тоже на укртелекоме.
<only_you> ууу...укртелеком в опу скатился..
<Connors> Материться можно?
<only_you> не
<artus> да он и не вылезал оттуда
<artus> Connors, можно, но 1н раз)
<Connors> Значит админа /издить не надо?
<artus> Connors, это как на солнце посмотреть в телескоп )
<Connors> Думал это в роутере что он поставил проблема
<artus> @voice Connors
<artus> Connors, второго предупреждения не будет)
<Connors> Есть серия ДЛинков с багом- разывает соеденения. Так этот хмыр поменяд на другой новый - такойже- идиот?
<artus> Connors, длинк какой?
<Connors> Я не знаю.
<vdrandom> мне помогло разрешение пингов
<vdrandom> до этого длинк со включенным торрентом рвал коннект с чятиками и жаббиром
<Connors> Извине. Я впервые за много лет в ирке. Что такое (14:15:00) режим (+v Connors) установлен ubuntuhelp ?
<artus> !v | Connors
<ubuntuhelp> Connors: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<artus> vdrandom, длинк от разрываов лечитцо дополнительным радиатором )
<vdrandom> artus, в смысле? перегревается што ле?
<vdrandom> мой dir-300 холодный совсем
<artus> угу
<vdrandom> а вот DSL-2650 грелся, да. чудовищно при чём.
<artus> vdrandom, это фсе фигня и лечитцо)
<Connors> Такс, а при чем тут убутна?
<vdrandom> Connors, убунта всегда при чём :3
<Connors> Прочто пока нет вопрошающих беседовать можно?
<artus> про убунту )
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> кто-нибудь серверцы на убунте гоняет?
<Connors> Операторов как-то можно отличить?
<vdrandom> нет
<vdrandom> они среди нас :)
<vdrandom> скажу по секрету, можно в пм у бота спросить !op. :)
<vdrandom> но только в привате
<Connors> Я купил облачко на Селектеле и поставил убунту цельную 32
<laptoper> Ребят, перезагрузить иксы, не перезагружая комп как можно?
<vdrandom> потому что если спросишь тут - сразу проснутся злые опы и кикнут тебя :)
<laptoper> Горячие клавишы есть какие нить?
<artus> laptoper, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vdrandom> laptoper, горячих клавиш нет, но можно перезапустить gdm
<laptoper> artus: ок, спс
<artus> laptoper, ток прыгни в tty1
<Connors> (14:21:39) Connors: !op
<Connors> (14:21:40) ubuntuhelp: Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<Connors> Офигеть
<artus> Connors, ну воть не надо хайлайтить просто так )
<laptoper> artus: как туда прыгнуть ctrl+alt+f1?
<artus> ага
<Aceler> @kban Connors 3600 И правда офигеть.
<artus> гг
<artus> Aceler, кутузка под завязку )
<Connors> Скажати пож.mc можно сворачивать?
<Aceler> artus: мощно.
<Connors> Убунта- любовь с первого взляда.
<andrey_> в убунту 11.04 ядро будет обновлено до 3.0?
<artus> неа
<artus> в 12.04 может быть
<Connors> mc (мидланайт командер) можно сворачитивать или приостанавливать? цель посмотреть логи что бы не подымать заново и бегать по директориям.
<artus> ctrl+o
<Connors> Спасибо.
<Connors> Куда лучше прописать запуск при включении прогрыммы(демона)?
<only_you> я вижу тут все с уа :-D
<Connors> Убунат- сокрощенно уа, гг.
<Connors> Все свои.
<Connors> Нормально ли что апачь и мускл выполняються висят от имени рута или надо изменить?
<andrey_> xD не нормально
<Connors> Можно ли уменьшить память мускла не в ущерб функционалу?
<Connors> Меньше 100 метров мускл сделать можно?
<Connors> Что значит уровень свапа 10?
<andrey_> апач вообще вроде при установке сам создает юзера www-data или как то так
<Connors> Андрей, да. Вопрос про мускл. Извеняюсь.
<andrey_> вот у меня на сервере что от кого работает http://ScrnSht.com/nxddkp
<Connors> Как просмотреть список пользователей?
<Connors> Частые команды убунты http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=124998.0
<vdrandom> какой-то флудераст ._.
<Connors> Новичек.
<vdrandom> хотя список команд ок. полезный
<Connors> Много знаний в головах и многие вещи даже не описываются в кратких справочниках. т.к. само-собой разумеется.
<Connors> Убунтологи, куда лучше прописать автозапуск приложения (демона)?
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> ну вообще-то демоны симлинками прописываются
<vdrandom> на соответствующем ранлевеле
<Connors> О нет, это там где десяток папок?
<Connors> рц1 рц2
<vdrandom> это одной командой делается лол
<vdrandom> я её не помню просто :)
<Connors> Раскажи пож. или дай ссылку.
<artus> Connors, да засунь ты в /etc/rc.local и не парь себе моск )
<vdrandom> самое смешное, я даже про это писал у себя в бложике
<Connors> там куча команд с условиями. Просто последней строкой прописать "путь/приложение старт"?
<vdrandom> update-rc.d
<vdrandom> демоны этой утилитой православнее включать в автозапуск :)
<Connors> Раскажи пож. как.
<Connors> Боюсь все поломать.
<vdrandom> man update-rc.d
<vdrandom> там рассказано. у меня ща под рукой ни дебиана, ни убунты нет
<Connors> Там пример с циферками в конце.
<vdrandom> да. это вроде порядок включения, емнип
<vdrandom> почитай ман же ну
<vdrandom> там об этом должно быть написано
<Connors> Ща возьму какой нибудь демон.
<Connors> Ну вот например
<Connors> Пишу так  update-rc.d /home/webuser/PtokaX/PtokaX start
<Connors> Оно мне: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/home/webuser/PtokaX/PtokaX: file does not exist
<Connors> Конечно его там нет.
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> ты /демона/ пускаешь или просто тулзу?
<vdrandom> если не демона, то надо в rc.local прописывать
<vdrandom> это раз
<vdrandom> второе - абсолютный путь и относительный - это разные вещи
<Connors> А в чем по сути разница? Демон таже программа только работает на фоне.
<Connors> rc.local
<vdrandom> в том, что для запуска демона используется специальный скрипт
<vdrandom> если хочешь - можешь написать для своей тулзы специальный скрипт и пускать её как демона :)
<Connors> Что есть ссылка? Чем отличается звездочка от собачки пере названием?
<vdrandom> ээ
<vdrandom> какая ссылка?
<vdrandom> ты про симлинк што ле?
<vdrandom> man ln
<Connors> я понял что собачка это типа ярлыка(ссылки).
<vdrandom> facepalm.jpg
<laptoper> есть железные и магкие ссылки
<vdrandom> http://www.google.ru/search?q=what+is+symlink&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<vdrandom> нет железных. чуть более, чем почти всегда нужно использовать симлинки ._.
<Connors> в рц.локал писать перед эксит 0?
<vdrandom> там же написано в коментах ну!
<vdrandom> первые строки перечитай
<Connors> А прямую не гугловскую ссылку давать лучше.
<vdrandom> гугловскую читай
<vdrandom> учись пользоваться гуглом
<vdrandom> да, перед exit 0
<Connors> Первая википидийская.
<vdrandom> !google
<ubuntuhelp> Google является большим помощником пользователей GNU/Linux Читай: http://www.google.ru/support/websearch/bin/answer.py?answer=35889
<Connors> Ничего после ребута
<Connors> В рц.локал:
<Connors> # By default this script does nothing.
<Connors> /home/webuser/PtokaX/PtokaX start
<Connors> exit 0
<Alagos> Как можно задать пароль рабочей группы, что бы не нужно было его вводить постоянно?
<Alagos> Или нужно повводить везде и нажать "запомнить навсегда"?
<Umren> yo, какие есть простые редакторы расторной графики для быстрого создания аннотаций? не gimp
<vdrandom> Connors, а ты уверен, что стартовать эту тулзу надо именно так, а не например /home/webuser/PtokaX/PtokaX?
<vdrandom> обязательно start надо?
<Connors> Да
<Connors> # /home/webuser/PtokaX/PtokaX start
<Connors> Starting PtokaX DC Hub 0.4.1.2 as daemon using /home/webuser/PtokaX as config directory.
<vdrandom> ты ещё учти, что для запуска демона надо, чтобы скрипт лежал в /etc/init.d
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: да, сдаю, пиши на почту все вопросы - root@vlad.pro
<vdrandom> ок. ну я уже у хетцнера напрямую заказал энивей.
<vdrandom> правда, на почту что-то не приходит ничего ._.
<Drane> Надо обновить bios. Нашел диск от матери с утилиткой magic flash (epox). Но при попытке подключиться к серверу и обновиться - "Connection Failed". Мой нынешний bios от 2006г. - 6A79HPAH. Где скачать обновление и как обновиться?
<Alagos> http://ubuntologia.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=456
<Alagos> Мануал по поводу PtokaX
<Alagos> Не помню кто там интересовался
<Alagos> Если пригодиться - отпишись :)
<Connors> Да ну фас нафиг с мануалом этим.
<Connors> vdrandom, спасибо.
<Connors> Алагос, у тебя так с ошибками копипаста.
<Alagos> Ты не смог зайти?
<danger4u> как ник регать?
<Alagos> http://tinyurl.com/43cwzb9
<Alagos> Надеюсь теперь без ошибок
<Alagos> типа /msg nickserv identify ******
<|Amblnb|> danger4u: У NickServ спроси
<danger4u> а нафиг и так спрошу =), сегодня попробовал поставить убунту сервер на комп, дальше терминала дело не пошло. ВОТ вопрос могу я с того же компа попасть на рабочий стол или только с другого? в обще на убунте неделю, в общем я пока нуб.
<|Amblnb|> danger4u: Там кроме терминала ничего и нет )))
<|Amblnb|> Надо либо с ДВД ставить серверную версию с рабочим столом, либо из терминала устанавливать. А лучше обычную версию поставь
<danger4u> обычная есть я её на нет бук поставил, щас всем советую =) я просто сервер поюзать решил =) так сказать убить личный интерес
<|Amblnb|> На сервере ненужен рабочий стол, но все проги можно загружать и с домашней версии, просто ресурсы пойдут не только на серверные проги, но и на рабочий стол со всеми ему сопутствующими
<Connors> Алагос, ты личку получаешь?
<danger4u> а если к нему подключаться по сети там в обще есть какой нибудь интерфейс? или тупо пустой каталог типа как у хостеров
<Connors> Для того чтобы подключться по сети нужно установит опессх
<Connors> ssh
<Connors> После этого можно все отключать(клаву мышку).
<Connors> моник тоже
<Connors> Я не знаю чем подключаться через другую убунту, на винде я подключаюсь через Putty
<Alagos> а на убунте через терминал посредством ssh
<danger4u> короче надо сначала почитать =) а как софт то ставить там просто терминал =(
<|Amblnb|> На убунте же есть аплеты для подключения к серверу
<danger4u> или это всё в дистрибьютиве?
<Alagos> sudo apt-get install название_софта
<Connors> sudo apt-get instal porno
<Connors> Гг.
<|Amblnb|> )))
<Connors> Вы не поверите.
<danger4u> =)
<|Amblnb|> Оно установилось? )))
<Connors> sudo apt-get install porno
<Connors> Reading package lists... Done
<Connors> Building dependency tree
<Connors> Reading state information... Done
<Connors> Install state... Done
<Connors> Шучу.
<danger4u> :)
<Connors> Извините но у меня до сих пор оргазм от процесса установок.
<Connors> Просто надо знать как называеться.
<Connors> Практически вся установка копипастом.
<Connors> По хорошему, сделать один большой файлик на все установки и настройки.
<danger4u> SSH УСТАНОВИЛ,  а настраивать его как то надо или нет?
<Connors> Все уже настроено.
<danger4u> понял!
<Connors> Я один раз умудрился сервер нагрузить на 0,1% процессора.
<Connors> Я крут.
<|Amblnb|> И это на локалхочте? ))
<Connors> Похвастаюсь. У меня облачко.
<[Raiden]> а в чем мистика? у мну на десктопе часто 0.1
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ку
<Connors>  на базе Xeon L5520 с 48 гигабайтами DDR3 памяти и внешним дисковым хранилищем с пропускной способностью до 1500Мб/с c двукратным резервированием. Для виртуальных машин доступны 8 ядер, динамически масштабируемая память от сотен мегабайт до десятков гигабайт.
<|Amblnb|> Это настоящий сервер, а не барахло в одном системнике...
<Connors> Близардовские игры на десктопе не идут. Это огочает.
<|Amblnb|> Хотя мой прошлый провайдер держал судя по всему всю сеть (локалка+инэт) какраз на одном системнике. Поэтому там всё меньше и меньше людей ))
<Connors> Потом буду интересоваться как скопилить и запустить ява приложение.
<Connors> Но если есть хорошие ссылки сейчас- буду рад.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто пробовал конвертировать базу с fdb в sql?
<drane> У меня всё-таки вышло поставить  Ubuntu, "обновил" BIOS.
<drane> Подскажите годный менеджер закачек под неё?
<inkvizitor68sl> wget
<[Raiden]> uget, gwget ,d4x ...
<[Raiden]> если погуглить, то можно найти статью как качать из фф вгетом по клику
<drane> Та мне не лень копировать и вставлять ссылку -)
<[Raiden]> юзай торенты. А для редкой фигни хватит браузера
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> d4x умел перехватывать линки из буфера, остальные незнаю.
<andrey_> downthemall plugin for firefox
<andrey_> http://www.downthemall.net/
<Amblnb> Плин, роутер перегревается и сеть постоянно падает (( Чем его остудить то, водой же не польёш ))
<rty4467> Адаптер приборчиком сначала проверь - не подает ли завышенное напряжение
<sharikoff> нули маршруты
<sharikoff> это от того что переварить не может греется
<sharikoff> =)
<art999sv> msg
<art999sv> ubuntuhelp
<art999sv> ubuntuhelp !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<art999sv> msg !help
<rty4467> Часто бывают такие случаи когда например вместо указнных на корпусе 9 вольт кривая питалка дает 14,2
<rty4467> и в результате накалаються так что о микросхему можно обжечься.
<Alagos> Как проверить работу PC Speaker-a?
<vdrandom> перезагрузить компьютер :)
<vdrandom> он пищит при включении
<Alagos> А если не пищит?
<Alagos> Значит нет динамика?
<[Raiden]> 50 на 50
<[Raiden]> бывают такие сборщики...
<[Raiden]> но ваще в последние несколько лет бывают странные корпуса, и без динамика, и без резета.
<[Raiden]> если ваще про десктопы речь
<vdrandom> да, кстати
<vdrandom> у меня один такой есть
<vdrandom> без ресета
<[Raiden]> допустим кнопка резета и проводки к ней стоит центов 20, если лям таких корпусов было сделана - какая экономия.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> о*
<rty4467> видел такие корпуса - hdd вытащить целое приключение...
<vdrandom> ы.
<vdrandom> я когда видюху в старый корпус втыкал, вспоминал тетрис
<vdrandom> еле влезло ._.
<sig_wal1> vdrandom: молоток помог?
<drane> хм
<MetallDoctor> Добрый вечер.
<MetallDoctor> Кто-нибудь с ffmpeg общался? Или лучше на форум?
<MetallDoctor> Тут вообще есть кто-нибудь?
<parfux> нету
<parfux> здесь только я
<parfux> чего хотел то?
<MetallDoctor> Прогоняю скачанную flv через ffmpeg, на выходе имею файл без звука.
<[Raiden]> в лфв aac звук?
<[Raiden]> если да - подключи репозиторий medibuntu
<[Raiden]> если нет - наверное опциями так указал, что только видео
<vdrandom> sig_wal1, ножовка
<drane> хм, ребят, Ubuntu Software Center не запускаеться..точнее окошко есть, содержимого нет..
<[Raiden]> туда ему и дорога
<[Raiden]> простите )
<MetallDoctor> ffmpeg -i Даун_Хаус.flv -s hd720 down.avi -f avi -vcodec mpeg4 -b 3500k -g 300 -bf 2 -acodec libmp3lame -y down.avi
<[Raiden]> drane: запусти с консоли, смотри что пишет, гугли
<[Raiden]> MetallDoctor: какой звук в флв?
<MetallDoctor> В свойствах flv указано Кодек: N/A. А найти плеер, который признался бы не получается... Секунду ещё.
<[Raiden]> а если mplayer , вывод на консоль покажет
<[Raiden]> ну или сразу медибунту подруби
<[Raiden]> свершилось http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31229
<MetallDoctor> mplayer меня только что чуть не оглушил выдал белый шум на пределе громкости, так что его показаниям я бы не доверял.
<MetallDoctor> Кто из софта может просто отдать параметры?
<MetallDoctor> А то я в замешательстве...
<[Raiden]> ffmpeg -i filename.flv сойжет наверное
<MetallDoctor> Stream #0.1: Audio: pcm_s16le, 22050 Hz, stereo, s16, 705 kb/s
<[Raiden]> незнаю тогда
<[Raiden]> погугли по этому названию
<MetallDoctor> Тем же pcm пытался открыть звук и оглушивший меня mplayer, а вот Kaffeine и Totem прекрасно заиграли звук, но я не вижу, где они могут показать, что за кодек использовали.
<[Raiden]> у тотема в боковой панели есть инфа
<[Raiden]> кафеин давно не видел - фиг знает
<[Raiden]> Я предпочитаю smplayer или vlc
<[Raiden]> хотя к вопросу это не относится )
<MetallDoctor> При кодировании он мне постоянно пишет Error while decoding stream #0.1, т.е. как раз звук. Он его неправильно расшифровывает, очевидно...
<vdrandom> mplayer няшный
<vdrandom> vlc чуть похуже, но тоже ок :)
<[Raiden]> MetallDoctor: угу, советую , 3-й раз, подключить реп медибунту.
<[Raiden]> и попробовать менкодер до кучи , может прокатит или avidemux
<MetallDoctor> mplayer оглушил, VLC - без звука играет, SMPlayer то же покушается на уши..
<vdrandom> кстати, в убунту менкодер по-прежнему в одном пакете с мплеером?
<vdrandom> MetallDoctor, smplayer умеет сохранять настройки звука еслишто
<vdrandom> а mplayer (и smplayer, естественно) вообще умеет нормализовывать звук при всё при этом.
<MetallDoctor> полный адрес медибунту под рукой есть?
<MetallDoctor> И что с него ставить?
<[Raiden]> нет , в гугле сразу ищется
<[Raiden]> подключи и апдейт сделать
<[Raiden]> хотя можно w32codecs доставить, если 32бит дистр
<[Raiden]> *апгрейд
<[Raiden]> vdrandom:  фиг знает
<Resager> какую альтернативу ftpd посоветуете?
<Resager> Мне поднять сервер фтп небольшой на домашней машине надо
<[Raiden]> сча кстати форк появился mplayer2 , оттуда менкодер вообще выпилили, и сам мпрлейер научился конвертить
<Umren> [Raiden]: как зовется?
<[Raiden]> wsftpd \  proftpd - чей конфиг сможешь быстрей понять
<[Raiden]> Umren: mplayer2
<Umren> [Raiden]: в сусе хром ставил?
<Resager> [Raiden]: спасибо)) с конфигами то и траблы)
<[Raiden]> не, фф5 только
<MetallDoctor> подключил, обновился, лучше не стало.
<[Raiden]> Ну, незнаю тогда. Зато теперь можешь звук в aac кодить )
<MetallDoctor> ))
<[Raiden]> я думал, может прокатит, было лень смореть что там ещё не собрали в дефотных репах
<MetallDoctor> Сегодня мне пора, значит в пути буду музыку с плеера слушать, а не кино смотреть.
<Alagos> Ну наконец то нормальный инет
<Alagos> Хоть чем то дома лучше чем на работе:)
<MetallDoctor> Всем чао, я поехал. Завтра позаморачиваюсь, если не получится, то, видимо, уже на форум полезу...
<MetallDoctor> Или завтра днём выгляну, спрошу.
<[Raiden]> не обязательно же ффмпег, посмотри что-нит ьещё. как минимум авидемукс
<[Raiden]> при желании он может через кли работать без гуи
<MetallDoctor> фф весьма популярен, а соблазнил консольной лаконичностью... Завтра и avidemux гляну.
<Resager> Хм... а в репах нету чтоле mplayer2? ((
<[Raiden]> в офиц нету
<[Raiden]> заменит собой мплейер http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer2-on-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<MetallDoctor> Хм... Похоже, avidemux справится... Остаётся надеяться, что мой смарт осилит его вывод.
<MetallDoctor> Обещает управиться за час-полтора...
<MetallDoctor> Ну пока. И спасибо.
<sig_wal1> [Raiden]: в чём прикол mplayer2 ?
<sig_wal1> [Raiden]: чем официальный mplayer не устраивает?
<[Raiden]> сами смотрите, я только сказал что есть форк
<MetallDoctor> Блин, если бы сразу наткнулся на avidemux, то в метро уже смотрел бы кино, похоже... Шустро он гонит...
<MetallDoctor> Ну, пока.
<[Raiden]> чел наверное оставил copy , т.е. только контейнер сменил
<[Raiden]> вот и шустро
<vdrandom> sig_wal1, можно на сайте почитать, что к нему прикрутили ._.
<Connors> Добрый вечер, сообщество.
<Connors> Какой фтп сервер ставить? (proftpd)
<sig_wal1> загадка (разгадка)
<Connors> Я просто не знаю может их много и какйто лучше
<sig_wal1> выбор небольшой: vsftpd, proftpd
<[Raiden]> Ну можно найти ещё несколько, но мало будет отличий.
<[Raiden]> Connors: примеры конфигов в инете есть. Часто надо раздать только 2 папки, 1 на чтение, другоую полный доступ, даунлоад
<[Raiden]> а другие папки можно подключать в любой момент или скриптом с помощью mount --binbd папка папка
<[Raiden]> *bind
<sig_wal1> угу, только бинд, ибо ln -s не будет работать из-за чрута
<[Raiden]> неанонимный доступ, по логину в свою папку, в профтпд должен из коробки работать
<[Raiden]> ой, туплю, аплоад хотел написать, написал даунлоад
<Connors> Как просмотреть список пользователей?
<vdrandom> в конфиге
<vdrandom> если ты про ftp сервер
<[Raiden]> чегож вы по меню полазить не можете
<vdrandom> впрочем, и список пользователей в системе тоже можно в конфиге посмотреть :) в /etc/group, например
<[Raiden]> в гноме есть конфигуратор пользователей и групп
<[Raiden]> на фтп используются системные + может быть аноним
<[Raiden]> less /etc/passwd как вариант
<Drane> вариант ли убунте обновиться с диска? т.е.  на железке одна сборка Ubuntu 11.04(Sn0wl1nuX) на диске обчная чистая Ubuntu 11.04 может ли сноулинукс слизать всё, чего в нем нет с диска?
<Connors> Как посмотреть список пользователей сервера?
<[Raiden]> ну иварианты настроек есть, можно сделать только анонимный вход, илитолько юзерам с валид шелл. Какие валидные пишут в /etc/shells
<[Raiden]> Connors: см выше )
<[Raiden]> Drane: при обновлении обычно остается всё, к чему зависимости подойдут. К чему нет - удалится.
<[Raiden]> обновлять убунту с диска вроде можно, но только с alternate
<chelaxe1> ку
<[Raiden]> 11.04 и 11.04 - я сразу не заметил , это скорее переустановка получится
<[Raiden]> Drane: есть другой способ слизать всё. переносом списка пакетов из чистой установки в твою сборку. Но конфиги останутся текущие
<[Raiden]> и лень долго печатать.
<Drane> -D
<[Raiden]> можно гугльнуть на тему экспорта\импорта списка пакетов и про то как флаги в базе меняются
<[Raiden]> пусть стоит чего стоит, через 3.5 месяца будет 11.10
<[Raiden]> )
<graftrahula> у кого была с ноутом проблема что звук работает в колонках а при подключении наушников звук пропадает и в наушниках не звучит?
<Drane> Ну значит ничего не буду делать пока, потом месяцев через 5 поставлю 11.10)
<[Raiden]> лучше гугльнуть по модели ноута. Бывают ньюансы  с опциями для драйвера hda intel
<graftrahula> ничего дельного там не написано
<[Raiden]> модель какая
<graftrahula> dell studio 1749
<ed__> Hello!
<[Raiden]> тут ничего нет http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1734834
<[Raiden]> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: тут?
<ed__> мило сидеть в IRC под консолью))
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, тут
<graftrahula> пардон буду курить
<ed__> народ, кто-то имел дело с NAS серверами?
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ed__> кто писал скрипты для автоматического скачивания торрентов?
<ed__> или может кто посоветует хороший консольный torrent книент?
<vdrandom> ed__, deluge
<vdrandom> у него есть консольная морда
<ed__> и можно логи собирать?
<vdrandom> э, ну наверное
<vdrandom> не знаю, не морочился
<vdrandom> для transmission тоже морда бывает на питоне
<vdrandom> но она какая-то тормозная
<vdrandom> да и настраивать трансмиссию неудобно
<ed__> нее
<ed__> на девайсе на которм буду ставить, у меня X11 Не будет
<vdrandom> transmission-daemon негуёвый же
<vdrandom> совсем
<vdrandom> для него бывают клиенты, в том числе консольный :)
<ed__> vdrandom, погуглю!
<sig_wal1> vdrandom: у него есть webui
<sig_wal1> vdrandom: у transmission-daemon. встроенный причём
<ed__> хм, веб-морда — хорошо
<sig_wal1> на роутере крутится оно, пишет на usb-винт :)
<sig_wal1> на мыльнице всмысле
<ed__> как писать личные сообщения с консоли?
<ed__> народ?!
<sig_wal1> ed__: write
<ed__> ?
<sig_wal1> man write
<ed__> write sig_wal1 hm
<ed__> :(
<sig_wal1> ed__: ты про ирц чтоли?
<ed__> da
<rinych> msg
<sig_wal1> ed__: /msg nick blabla
<ed__> +2
<ed__> +i2
<chelaxe1> жесть
<chelaxe1> решил прокинуть питание на роутер по витухе
<chelaxe1> витуха длинее 5 метров не работает (((
<Xei> хотелось бы узнать - почему так туго обрабатывает линух винты проброшенные через дополнительный контролёр ????
<chelaxe1> было такое я какойто драйвер ставил
<vdrandom> sig_wal1, он никакущий же
<vdrandom> ничего не позволяет настроить
<vdrandom> даже трекер не снести
<vdrandom> ладно, пойду домой что ле
<OxDEAD> exit
<Connors> Установил ФТП сервер по этой инструкции sudo mount -o bind /здесь/путь/папки/что/я/хочу/расшарить/ /home/FTP-shared/public
<Connors> Нет
<Connors> По это http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/ftp-server-v-ubuntu-10-04/
<Connors> Я не понял как корекно написать пользователя и пароль к фтп?
<Alagos> Connors: ftpd?
<Alagos> Connors: или proftpd?
<Connors> Как просмотреть все процесы работающие на сервере?
<AndreX> Connors, man ps, htop, top
<Connors> ещз показывает только часть
<Connors> top
<Connors> ps выводит штук пять
<Connors> htop устанавливать, что он покажет?
<Connors> htop - решение. Спасибо.
<AndreX> Connors, htop и top могут пролистывать список процессов ps -a - выводит все процессы пролитывать ctrl + shift
<AndreX> shift up down -ступил))
<Connors> У меня не листаеться top
<Alagos> Можно вывести ps aux | less
<Alagos> и просматривать дальше, нажимая ентер
<AndreX> как top листает я непомню
<AndreX> ну можно
<Connors> # ps -a
<Connors>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<Connors> 15939 pts/0    00:00:00 mc
<Connors> 16265 pts/1    00:00:00 top
<Connors> 16321 pts/1    00:00:00 top
<Connors> 17056 pts/1    00:00:00 top
<Connors> 17131 pts/1    00:00:00 man
<Connors> 17143 pts/1    00:00:00 pager
<Connors> 17549 pts/1    00:00:00 top
<Connors> 17623 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
<Connors> Почему толко пять и по несколько раз?
<rty4467> ps -ax
<rapidsp> ps aux
<Connors> Алагос и АндреКС спасибо.
<[Raiden]> про less и grep ещё стоит почитать
<Alagos> и more
<[Raiden]> мор не нуна, у лесс плавный скролинг и поиск есть по слову и ли маске
<Alagos> У мора тоже плавный :)
<[Raiden]> постраничный вроде
<rapidsp> построчный
<[Raiden]> Хм
<Alagos> :)
<Alagos> Построчный
<Alagos> разница в слове "далее" внизу и в ":" :)
<[Raiden]> нет , вы не правы. сами попробуйте, стрелки ваще не пашут, а листание пробелом постранично
<rapidsp> а ентером построчный :)
<Connors> sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<Connors>  * Stopping ftp server proftpd                                                         [ OK ]
<Connors>  * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                         [ OK ]
<Connors> В результате процесса нет и логов сошибками тоже нет.
<[Raiden]> мор видимо ниписали для дос юзеров, там тоже такой же мор, ничего не умеющий
<[Raiden]> Connors: Ну и хорошо )
<rapidsp> хы
<[Raiden]> Хм
<baronos> в кде можно изменить меню (типа пуск который) хотя бы замутить его на пример как lxde
<baronos> ппц
<Connors> Что с ФТП делать.
<baronos> оказалось проще)
<[Raiden]> 1 ньюнас есть. рофтпд может работать как демон, а может пускаться inetd\xinetd только когда есть активность по портам.
<Connors> Ну хоть бы эроры понаписывал в логи.
<Connors> Типа сам пускаеться?
<[Raiden]> можно это найти  в его конфиге по слову standalone
<rapidsp> Connors, ps aux |grep ftp ниче не кажет?
<[Raiden]> cat /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf |grep ServerType
<Connors> ps aux |grep ftp
<Connors> root     17949  0.0  0.1   2188   476 pts/1    S+   22:12   0:00 grep --color=auto ftp
<Connors> Обьясните пож.
<rapidsp> Connors, запусти просто sudo proftpd
<[Raiden]> Я вроде обьяснил
<rapidsp> должен ченить написать
<[Raiden]> Connors: покажи вывод команды cat /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf |grep ServerType
<Connors> ServerType                      standalone
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<[Raiden]> а в логах точно ничего?
<[Raiden]> Connors: набери sudo service proftpd start
<rapidsp> man proftpd - надо найти опцию дебагинга скорее всего -d
<[Raiden]> а то скрипты из /etc/init.d идея не очень хорошая, в убунте upstart всетаки
<[Raiden]> а не sysv
<Connors> А теперь новичку на пальцах, что сделать?
<Connors> Дела по этой инструцкии http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/ftp-server-v-ubuntu-10-04/
<[Raiden]> sudo service proftpd start потом смотри /var/log/proftpd/*
<Pavia> А как прописать демона в автозагрузку с правами рута?
<[Raiden]> ох xbnfq про sysv init , upstart или используй rc.local
<[Raiden]> *читай
<sig_wal1> самый простой способ - rc.local, но лучше написать скриптик/правило upstart
<[Raiden]> последнее аналог автоэкзекюбат в досе , примерно
<[Raiden]> сервис котоыре ставятся из репов обычно сами пускаются. Обчно надо читать как отключить )
<rapidsp> хы... юнити путается с миниатюрами в пвнели :)
<Alagos> Эм...
<sig_wal1> rapidsp: дитё развлекается :)
<jham> [Raiden]: так есть же http://goo.gl/Xc3cY
<Pavia> В репе не находит. Хотя должен 10.10 быть правда у меня 10.04 стоит Так что сам собрал
<Alagos> И как через апстарт перезапустить apache?
<rapidsp> sig_wal1, ога :)
<[Raiden]> jham: )
<[Raiden]> на форуме думаю всё это есть.
<[Raiden]> Connors: команду выполнил? процесс появился или нет?
<Connors> Я не понимаю что это значит ох xbnfq про sysv init , upstart или используй rc.local
<[Raiden]> Connors: Это было не тебе
<[Raiden]> Connors: поервы едва термина - назвиние способов загрузки, а последний - файл просто текстовый, откуда гроузится всё что вписано
<Connors> Нет процеса
<rapidsp> ланн... пойду обратно кубунту :)
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: а сача где?
<[Raiden]> сча*
<rapidsp> в юнити
<[Raiden]> у меня юнити и кде, в пределах 1 установки.
<Connors>  sudo service proftpd start
<Connors>  * Starting ftp server proftpd
<Connors> А процеса нет
<rapidsp> [Raiden], не умею я так :)
<[Raiden]> Connors: странно ) сомнительно очень.
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: пакты не умееш ьставить?
<[Raiden]> Хотя не будем выяснять )
<[Raiden]> дело ваше
<Connors> А может в личку конфиг скину?
<[Raiden]> Connors: telnet localhost 21 ничего не пишет? :)
<Connors> Конфиг не мой, но стандартный.
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Connors> --== Подключение к нескажу:21 (31.186.97.207) [19.07.2011 21:29:48] ==--
<Connors> --== Соединение ЗАКРЫТО Сервером [21:29:48] ==--
<|rapidsp|> гы
<[Raiden]> работает
<Connors> Токо процеса нет.
<[Raiden]> ты как то странно процессы смотриш
<[Raiden]> ps ax |grep proftpd покажи
<Connors> Висит процес man top это нормально?
<|rapidsp|> не смертельно
<Connors> ps ax |grep proftpd
<Connors> 18743 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto proftpd
<[Raiden]> нормально, ты видать ег ов фон отправил по ctrl+z
<Connors> А как вернуть из фоня?
<|rapidsp|> fg
<Connors> Я то думал что это закрывает мануал.
<[Raiden]> jobs - список
<|rapidsp|> q - закрывает
<[Raiden]> Connors: у меня последняя идея, почему-то у тебя не прочитался конфиг с ServerType            standalone
<[Raiden]> или там эта строак закоментирована
<[Raiden]> # точно нет в начале?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мой конфиг, на всякий http://paste.org.ru/?oel830
<[Raiden]> там все запрещены кроме анонима. Точнее всех  логином кидает в ту же папку что и анонима.
<Connors> http://paste.pro/2381162
<[Raiden]> Connors: ну вроде ок всё.
<[Raiden]> Connors: зайди браузером на фтп или чем угодно и потом процессы глянь
<Connors> 1) Конект по сути ведб происходит.
<Connors> А где же выставлять пользователей и пароли?
<[Raiden]> если появится, значит всетаки оно рабоает , но не как сервис, а через xinetd
<[Raiden]> Connors: в системе
<Shelest> `привет всем!
<[Raiden]> man adduser , man passwd
<[Raiden]> ку
<[Raiden]> Connors: в твоем конфиге 1 ошибка есть
<Shelest> На убунтовсеком сувенирном магазине не могу найти знаменитые убунтовские шорты с рукавами. Где же они?
<[Raiden]> DefaultRoot /home/FTP-shared
<[Raiden]>  DefaultRoot ~
<[Raiden]> одна опция 2 раза
<[Raiden]> Это то, куда будет кидать юзера после логина
<Connors> Что убрать?
<[Raiden]> DefaultRoot ~ - это хомпапка
<[Raiden]> что хочешь
<[Raiden]> Shelest: а фоутболки со штанинами ещё не кончились?
<[Raiden]> навеяло
<Alagos> я не понимаю. В чем фишка upstart-a?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: в паралельном выполнении сервисов, скорости загрузки и другоих конфигах загрузки сервиса, например /etc/init/gdm.conf
<[Raiden]> ну и частичная  совместимость с sysv есть , хотя может и полная
<padavan> Привет всем, помогите плиз, проблемы с wifi, комп вообще не видет никаких сетей? Все форумы перерыл ни че не помогает. Ubuntu 11.04 Asus 1201N
<[Raiden]> Перерыл все форумы - значит и не пробовал гуглить, наверное
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=106397.0
<[Raiden]> вон, даже фороникс этот нетбук пощупал http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=asus_eee_1201n&num=1
<[Raiden]> в гугле ещё масса линков
<epidemic> как сделать разрешение экрана 1024х600
<rty4467> какой видеочип?
<Escsun> epidemic, а зачем 1024х600 это же для 10 дюймов )
<epidemic> amd geode
<[Raiden]> 1 из вариантов http://goo.gl/4YsZe
<epidemic> для нетбука
<Escsun> [Raiden], ну это ж баян )
<[Raiden]> это 100% работающий баян
<[Raiden]> amd geode - интересно для них закрытые дрова имеются?
<[Raiden]> epidemic: попробуй выполни X -configure :1 в консольке или с sudo , появится пример конфига xorg.conf-new в хомпапке или в /root
<[Raiden]> останется кинуть в /etc/X11 без -new и прочитать мой линк
<padavan> Raiden а зачем мне ссылки на темы где у парня клавиши не работают, и еще одна на обзор??? У меня wifi не пашет, и на форуме этом я уже попробывал все варианты
<[Raiden]> padavan: упс
<rty4467> для fbdev тоже есть модули с поддержкой таких режимов.
<rty4467> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsboAlternatives
<[Raiden]> padavan: вообще я тебя правильно послал, т.к .там линк на вики убунту ком, где ест ьчего-то типа...
<[Raiden]> Known Issues: Wireless... Realtek 8192se is not directly supported in Karmic. Lots of reading on the web about NDISWrapper working for some folks with the Win 2000 driver but I used Kernel 2.6.31-14 and Realtek driver rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0010.1116.2009 and have no issues
<[Raiden]> ...
<[Raiden]> padavan: там ещё какой-то мусор басурманский написан, но вроде бы надо найти драйвер и скомпилить
<padavan> Я блин в этих драйвер не очень шарю, вроде производитель у меня
<padavan> Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<padavan> Subsystem: AzureWave Device 1a89
<padavan> Kernel modules: ath9k
<[Raiden]> ваще будете брать нетбуки - поглите чтоли сначала. У того же азсуса можелей под 30 и часть работает из коробки.
<[Raiden]> padavan: Хм
<[Raiden]> я тоже не очень, в беспроводной фигне особенно.
<padavan> да у меня работало все норм, а потом че то херакс и wifi отвалился, это еще на версии 10.04, вот тока обновился до версии 11.04 и тут тоже самое
<padavan> в сетевых интерфейсах вообще нет wlan0
<[Raiden]> а у тебя точно Asus 1201N?
<padavan> точно
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум. И ли может кто ещё отзовется
<Alagos> [Raiden]: так апстарт лучше чем? тем что он в ограниченной среде и разными потоками? В чем его фишка, вообще, в отличии от init.d, можешь объяснить 1-2 предложениями...
<padavan> ок. А как можно узнать стоит ли вообще какой нить драйвер для сетевухи??
<[Raiden]> Alagos: если коротко, то апстарт писался только ради скорости загрузки
<[Raiden]> Alagos: и кстати можно видео найти, где убунта с ссд грузится секунд 8
<[Raiden]> у меня где-то секунд 40 наверное, что неплохо тоже , хотя и не важно на десктопе.
<[Raiden]> федора сча системД пилит, там больше фич, отложенный запуск служб например
<[Raiden]> кстати сами федорщики ругаются. Т.к. ново и нестабильно. Знаю 1 с жабера который на центос убежал )
<Alagos> Хм...
<Alagos> Буду читать что оно и с чем его едят. Нужно потрогать, но пока в нем нет необходимости
<Alagos> Кстати, парни, а как PC Speaker запустить? И что бы он больше не вырубался :)
<[Raiden]> padavan: похожая сетевуха.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1179951 , гугли по ней в общем, по можели ноута косяк - были ревизии.
<[Raiden]> на самом деле скорость загруза в убунте дает не только апстар, ещё патчик к ядру и парочка утилит ureadahead
<[Raiden]> Я своё с ним собираю, т.к. без - разница видна на глаз.
<artus> ога, воставь squid и подними бридж и полторы минуты загрузки обеспечено ))
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> незнаю каакой там патчик но на энтом яжре что собрал машина стартует сек 15-18
<[Raiden]> убер ахедом кстати может быть пошустрей. оно как бы ф фоне читает и отдает сервису уже из памяти
<artus> хотя сквид это скорее +120с к выключению)
<artus> хотя может и играет роль то что в lzo или в что то подобное жал ядро, вобщем самое быстрораспаковывающееся )
<Alagos> Как проигрывать системные звуки?
<Alagos> Хочу в weechat поставить какой то звук на личку...
<artus> как душе угодно)
<Alagos> beep что то тупит постоянно...
<[Raiden]> влияет конечн. Хотяк правда ес ь1 , если пользуешь инитрд, оно тоже пакованное, и не в лзо
<artus> хош aplay? хош мплеер )
<[Raiden]> *1 косяк
<Escsun> Alagos, дык не сложно же
<artus> Alagos, мвааахаха, а у меня мегаплагин есть) который бибикает тем звуком который задаш на хайлайт )
<Alagos> Escsun: Так что бы поуниверсальнее было. Можешь подсказать?
<Alagos> artus: и какой звук ты задал?
<artus> ага
<Alagos> artus: и что за плагин?
<artus> причем 2 звука) 1н на хайлайт второй на приват)
<artus> а 1н месный писал, ща найду поделюсь
<artus> если найду )
<artus> Alagos, ща выложу
<[Raiden]> можно попробовать при следущей сборке замутить ядро без инитрд, всунут ьвсё что надо для загруза в него...
<Alagos> лучше скажите мне какой командой можно хоть какой то звук воспроизвести
<[Raiden]> может когда 3.0 релизнут
<AndreX> Alagos, play
<artus> [Raiden], ога, а потом с модпробе на каждый чих игратцо?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> Alagos,  [/home/artus/.weechat/python/autoload]% cat snotify.py| out
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/647562/
<[Raiden]> для загрузки не так много надо, контроллеры дисков и модули фс , и все наверное. остальное уже с / может подхватиться.
<vdrandom> а у убунты вообще бывает нормальный сингл-юзер режим?
<vdrandom> а то я вписываю rw или ro single при загрузке 10.04
<vdrandom> и получаю их долбаное меню
<artus> Alagos, ложиш вавки , /set plugins.var.python.anotify.hilights zzz вобщем я в коменты там дописал)
<vdrandom> а мне рут нужен ._.
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: это и есть нормальный сингл  режим
<[Raiden]> с меню он граздо няшней
<vdrandom> нет, нормальный сингл режим - это когда тебе вываливается консоль рута
<vdrandom> а тут рут пароля требует.
<[Raiden]> в меню ест ьконсоль рута
<vdrandom> она пароля хочет
<[Raiden]> неа
<artus> vdrandom, дык это ж класно)
<vdrandom> неа
<vdrandom> в синглюзере это нихрена не классно ._.
<[Raiden]> хотя спорить не буду, но уменя не просило
<artus> дааа
<vdrandom> мм
<vdrandom> вейт
<vdrandom> а, да. хочет пароль ._.
<vdrandom> а его НЕТ.
<vdrandom> passwd -l root
<vdrandom> откуда там пароль лол
<Alagos> artus: спасибо, сейчас попробую
<artus> vdrandom, ну рут безпарольный то в бубунте )
<vdrandom> превет дмай!
<vdrandom> давай вендосрачик!
<dmay> [:|||:]
<artus> Alagos, весч работающая , под заказ так сказать допиливали)
<dmay> скушна уже
<shenmue> Партия "Единая Россия" готовит законопроект, запрещающий аниме во всех регионах страны.
<dmay> давайте лучше про работу, про то что её надо работать
 * artus потыкал палочкой в dmay
<artus> dmay, айда комне водку кушать)
<AndreX> dmay, привет, где пропадал)
<vdrandom> а, лол. забыл. надо же сказать, чтобы баш запустило
<dmay> вот-вот, тем более что artus не спит
<dmay> AndreX: как обычно, на галерах у балмера
<AndreX> )
<artus> dmay, воть , троль ты толстый, игнориш меня (((
<dmay> artus: вотка - зло! работа - добро!
<rapidsp> галеры до добра не доведут
<artus> dmay, от работы кони дохнут !
<Connors> Капец, это же полня кака с фтп сервером.
<vdrandom> славай яйцам! :) про init=/bin/bash таки забыл, да :)
<artus> Connors, ftp злооооо
<Connors> Да я с ним уже полтора часа любовью занимаюсь.
<Connors> Вроде как и ошибок не пишет, но и не работает.
<[Raiden]> в мандрейке 10 лет назад можно было вывалиться из загрузки в сингл если успеть хоткей нажать, уже после груба
<AndreX> торент поднимай)
<[Raiden]> я ваще этот дистр вспоминаю как самый удобный
<dmay> Connors: тебе зачем фтп? купи хостинг за три бакса в месяц и имей щастье же
<Connors> Я купил облако.
<Connors> На селектле.
<dmay> artus: от работы коням есть чего жрать зато
<[Raiden]> а инсталятор там был ваще на 5 баллов, с сохранением кастомного выбора на дискету, для клонирования или переустановки.
<artus> dmay, я налью с тебя пожрать)
<[Raiden]> но к сожалению это было давно. В лине ваще много хороших идей рождается, но столько же умирает )
<rapidsp> Connors: попробуй другой фтп поднять... proftpd видимо тебя не любит
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: )) +1
<artus> [Raiden], а что мешает воскресить? все ж в конфигах)
<dmay> artus: алконавт! в стране заводы стоят, а он водку глушит!
<[Raiden]> Connors: последний вопрос, а ты свой конфиг кладешь в /etc/proftpd папку или куда?
<artus> dmay, вот жеш ты нехороший четовек
<Alagos> попробовал проиграть звук через aplay. Вышло только шипение. Играл mp3 файл...
<artus> Connors, все вопросы к селектелу )
<[Raiden]> artus: Незнаю мода на нубов видимо. Если смотреть на убунту, то мне её установщик ваше не нравится, у любого конкуретна лучше.
<[Raiden]> нта*
<[Raiden]> правда дебиановский я не видел гуйный )
<artus> [Raiden], експерт в гуи у последнего дебиана просто сказка )
<vdrandom> дебиановский гуёвый повторяет псевдографический
<vdrandom> просто с мышой и розово-серый
<[Raiden]> ну я рад за дебианщиков )
<rty4467> лучший установщик - это tar -xpvjf
<artus> Alagos, нафиг тебе аплай) тебе дали рабочий плагин к вичату ) как гритцо только дерзай )
<vdrandom> rty4467, make install
<[Raiden]> rty4467: кому как.
<Connors> Ура!
<Connors> Он вадыет ошибку конекта.
<Alagos> artus: Ну вот такой я человек. Раз начал ковырять - то одного вичата уже мало... Хочется заодно и проигрывать звуки в терминале научиться :)
<artus> Connors, кури логи ) вставляеть)
<Connors> Не не, ошибку клиент выдает.
<Connors> Тоесть сервер кушает подключения.
<Connors> Ура.
<artus> Alagos, я ж грю , от aplay до mplayer
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, так beep
<[Raiden]> мандрейк мог бы быть хорошим и сча. Там всё началось с желания побольше бабла. Атора дистра выкинули, уволили короче, обьединились с конектива в мандриву.  Разделились на фри и платный. И всё
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: beep не пашет чего то... Вчера завелся по sudo apt-get install beep; modprobe pcspkr; beep
<[Raiden]> сча уже многие не знают что есть такой дистр
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: А сегодня он вообще мёртвый...
<artus> Alagos, спикер зло!
<rapidsp> Connors: не хочу приносить неприятные известия, но ошибка коннекта - как раз скорее то, что сервер не слушает порт, то бишь не запущен
<Alagos> artus: та да :) И пискливый. А еще его может просто не быть в системнике
<artus> Alagos, его надо ввыпиливать первым делом )
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, тогда  espeak
<padavan> Я чего то не могу врубиться ath9k это драйвер? Где его скачать не пойму ссылок на файл нет ни где
<Escsun> padavan, о знакомая штука)
<Escsun> padavan, для вай фая )
<[Raiden]> padavan: это драйвер и модуль ядра , он уже есть по идее в /lib/modules/версия
<[Raiden]> и грузится сам
<Escsun> padavan, просто modprobe ath9k
<Alagos> зашел в sudo alsamixer и нажал на спикере "М"
<Alagos> И все заработало...
<[Raiden]> но может быть есть какая-то ревидия сетевухи с которой он не дружит , или надо опций ему добавить - фиг знает
<padavan> Module ath9k.conf not found.
<padavan> Говорит типа нет такого модуля
<Escsun> Alagos, зачем судо ?)
<Escsun> padavan, э ath9k.conf
<Escsun> эт как)
<[Raiden]> padavan: давай подробней, почему .conf и кто говорит?
<padavan> а без conf ругается
<rapidsp> conf откуда?
<Escsun> padavan, эм
<padavan> /home/slip# modprobe ath9k.conf
<padavan> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Alagos> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<Alagos> Escsun: ну можно и без него :)
<artus> padavan, все пучком)
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: не пашет оно что то :)
<artus> padavan, формат конфига изменилсо)
<[Raiden]> padavan: без .conf что?
<padavan> modprobe ath9k
<padavan> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Escsun> padavan, и зачем этот ndiswrapper левая тулзла )
<Escsun> padavan, удали ее вообще
<artus> padavan, sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper.conf
<Escsun> padavan, пользуйся православным wicd
<artus> и будеть благодать )
<[Raiden]> padavan: модуль грузится, а варнинг совсем про другое
<padavan> тоесть драйвер установлен?
<[Raiden]> will be ignored in a future release. Хотя можно и сча переименовать
<[Raiden]> padavan: ну да , lsmod |grep ath
<artus> padavan, да
<rapidsp> padavan: в ifgonfig -a интерфейс вифи показывает?
<padavan> нет
<[Raiden]> а для беспроводных нужен не iwconfig?
<artus> padavan, если че оно б дебе матюкнулось покруче чем формат конфига когдато перестанет поддерживатцо
<Escsun> [Raiden], верно iwconfig
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: нужен, но ifconfig все равно обязан показать :)
<artus> * , ,
<padavan> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<padavan>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<padavan>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<padavan>           Encryption key:off
<padavan>           Power Management:on
<padavan> это вывод iwconfig
<Escsun> padavan, ну вот
<Escsun> padavan, поставь wicd
<artus> padavan, вот давай договоримсо, или на paste.pro или забаню нафиг
<padavan> sudo apt-get install wicd   ? так
<[Raiden]> только не забудь удалить НМ,  а то подерутся ещё )
<[Raiden]> что бы небыло 2 сервисов для создания сети
<Escsun> padavan, да
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все еще кеды осваиваешь или уже переехал?
<artus> [Raiden], sudo chattr +i /четотам решает) хак хоть и гряхный но никто ничего уже не поломаеть)
<Umren> Nor8: он предатель
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не, пока на них.
<padavan> блин, а че такое НМ?
<Umren> !network-manager
<ubuntuhelp> это приложение для настройки проводных и беспроводных сетей, основанное на принципе "Просто работать!" см.: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager см также !nm-stop
<Escsun> padavan, тебе ndiswraper вообще не надо этой левой тулзлой я тока на 1-м вайфае смог завести ))
<[Raiden]> padavan: network manager
<artus> padavan, нетворкманагр, выпиливай , ненужен
<Shelest> !ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> Дистрибутив GNU/Linux на основе проекта Debian GNU/Linux. Он разрабатывается огромным комьюнити:  http://www.ubuntu.ru анг. http://www.ubuntu.com ps: !ubuntu-install !ubuntu-rus !ubuntu-netinst !ubuntu-test !ubuntu-speedup !ubuntu-build !ubuntu-sharing
<[Raiden]> !nm-stop
<ubuntuhelp> Отключение Network Manager'a тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_network_manager_%D0%B0
<padavan> а блин, не так прочитал))
<rapidsp> только внимание! wicd не будет одновременно работать на вифи и провод! padavan
<Connors> Пропусил историю.
<Escsun> rapidsp, а зачем это ?))
<padavan> да мне и не надо
<Connors> Как назначить пользователю пароль?
<Escsun> rapidsp, 1-го инета мало ?)
<Escsun> Connors, passwd
<Sergey_IT> у меня AR9258 - с НМ нормально работает
<Connors> Спасибо
<Shelest> превед всем, а есть тула тчоб убунту превратить в Wi-Fi роутер?
<rapidsp> gj ctrhtne? ctntdfz vj;tn cke;bnm yt njrf lkz bytnf ^)
<rapidsp> ой
<[Raiden]> YНу пусть попробует, нм вернуть не проблема, если какая-нить другая сеть есть
<Escsun> Shelest, wicd пойдет
<rapidsp> сетевая служит не тока для инета :)
<Escsun> rapidsp, ну да)
<rapidsp> ну мало ли, можт у человека еще локалка
<Shelest> а оно с моим нетворкманагером конфликтовать убдет?
<Escsun> Shelest, а зачем оно тебе надо?0
<[Raiden]> может
<Shelest> !ubuntu перевод
<rapidsp> wicd просто снесет НМ без вариантов
<ed__> хочу помочь проекту ubuntu, пишу на C++
<[Raiden]> я не знал что сносит. Тогда ок
<Escsun> rapidsp, да кому он надо)
<rapidsp> 2 взаимоисключающих приложения
<Shelest> у меня нетбук стоит к кабелю прикрученный - торренты качает фтп раздает. если он еще и вайфай будет раздавать то цены ему не будет
<rapidsp> Escsun: по секрету, ни НМ , ни wicd не нужны :)
<Sergey_IT> Shelest, купи роутер - проще
<Escsun> rapidsp, да не wicd нормальный )
<Shelest> Sergey_IT: не Ъ
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/russia/6512672 - вспомни мандриву, она и появится...
<Sergey_IT> Shelest, именно Ъ )
<[Raiden]> поздно только, убунта уже лидер на десктопах.
<[Raiden]> )
<ed__> никого из русский группы разработчиков нет?!
<ed__> русской*
<Sergey_IT> ed__, на форум обратись
<ed__> писал я там
<ed__> 3:
<Nor8> [Raiden]:   Посмотрим, как она лидерство сохранит с полным переходом на юнити ;-)
<rapidsp> каноникал забил на Россиию... без фстэк толку мало
<ed__> :(
<rapidsp> мандрива в ПФР - это будет армагеддон...
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Наверное за счет хфце и кубунты , гг
<Shelest> впрочем, как утверждают эксепрты линукс находится в конце своего жизненного цикла.
<Umren> 10 лет назад утверждали?
<Umren> боян боянов же
<rty4467> всякие сиалии и рунты меньше тормозят на виртуалках чем мандривы
<[Raiden]> Насчет линукса незнаю. Но если говорить про гном - то очень похоже.
<Umren> [Raiden]: не придумывай
<rapidsp> пипл хавает :)
<[Raiden]> тут нечего придумывать. универсальный ифейс будет извините, сосать.
<Umren> с чего бы это
<Umren> поставь гнум3, вполне приятная штука
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну может быть. У меня возникло ощущение, что дистр в разнос пошел, пока еще по мелочам сыпется, но кто знает, что дальше будет.
<[Raiden]> Umren: ну , на десктопе мне не надо экономить место например, не надо больших иконок - т.к. клава , а не тач и т.д.
<Umren> зайди в настройки, уменьши размер иконок
<Umren> гнум3 еще пока я бы сказал даже не бета тест на самом деле, а альфа3
<[Raiden]> Umren: Я пользовался им больее недели , могу даже скриншот предоставить )
<Umren> то что его некоторые выкатили в дистре - это да, диагноз
<Umren> а так там нормально с диеями
<Umren> *идеями
<Shelest> оно не Ъ
<rapidsp> аргумент
<Shelest> а => !нужно
<Umren> посмотрим когда нормальный релиз будет
<Umren> пока это альфа имхо
<XuMuK> ку
<Shelest> вообще на линуксе GUI не нужно
<ed__> :)
<Shelest> впрочем, сам линукс тоже не очень то нужен. BSD же.
<[Raiden]> гномеры они странные. есть же компиз, и это своё родное, под гпл, с сорцами. Нахрен было писат ьмуттер который ничего ваще не умеет.
<Nor8> Shelest: Всяко, красноглазить в консоли в 21-веке самое тру
<rty4467> интересно есть графический редактор для fb консоли?
<Shelest> пока удобнее консоли ничего не придумали
<ed__> Интересная штула Gnome 3 не лучше Unity...
<shenmue> Shelest джойстик
<shenmue> удобнее консольки
<Shelest> скрипты на джойстике плохо скриптуются
<rapidsp> джойстик+консоль :)
<ed__> +1 k Шелесту
<Shelest> может у меня джойстик не той модели?
<rapidsp> и питание естесственно от велогенератора
<ed__> :)
<shenmue> наверное
<Shelest> зеленые технологии. да.
<Umren> Shelest: новость читал, что рамблер уходит с бсд на дебиан, а яндекс с бсд на убунту сервер? :)
<Umren> помойму все наоборот %)
<shenmue> на дебиан
<shenmue> оба
 * Shelest где же все таки эти шорты с рукавами...
<XuMuK> рамблер только на дебиан, яндекс на убунту
<ed__> Кто-нибудь использовал WD MyBook Live?
<Umren> XuMuK: ну я это и написал :)
<dmay> рамблер уходит на задворки интернета. а с чего уходит - хз.
<XuMuK> Umren, я видел)
<Shelest> а что такое рамблер?
<Umren> ахз, кстати у рамблера приятный дизайн сейчас
<rapidsp> Shelest: да уже ничто
<dmay> Shelest: это такой яндекс, только маленький :3
<Shelest> яндекс !нужен
<Shelest> нету подвига --не##й лезть
<Shelest> яндекс не умеет искать. увы
<dmay> а вот как посмотреть. рунет он лучше угеля индексирует
<rapidsp> особенно смс :)
<shenmue> запросы учись задавать
<dmay> вооооот!
<shenmue> а не яндекс не умеет
<Shelest>  /me настолько Ъ, что считает что рунет не нужен
<Shelest> вообще интерент превратился в помойку для рекламы и порно.
<Shelest> нужен новый интернет
<rapidsp> а для чего он раньше был помойкой?
<artus> интернет зло!
<dmay> Shelest: внезапно i2p?
<Shelest> dmay: да, но наше кукуево не подключают.
<dmay> rapidsp: для пиндосских военных, нердов и саентистов
<[Raiden]> яндекс вполне умеет http://fafka.ru/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/otpystilo-1.png
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> artus: поставил скрипт
<dmay> Shelest: школоло, гугел(i2p) :3
<Alagos> artus: попробуй что то написать в приват и личку :)
<Sergey_IT> Shelest, где ты порно видел - мне не попадается (
<padavan> установка wicd не решила проблему, он тоже сетей не видит
<Umren> лазить по порно сайтам и говорить что там порно - это конечно круто %)
<rapidsp> Sergey_IT: сказали же: запросы учись задавать )))
<Shelest> dmay: ой спуталось с штеуктуе2
<Shelest> internet2
<Shelest> ! порно бесплатно без СМС
<[Raiden]> padavan: писани на форум. Там помогают бывает...
<dmay> вот штеуктуе2 как раз не нужно
<Shelest> dmay: почему это?
<dmay> а зачем?
<padavan> только это и остается
<dmay> это как гугло+ - круто, пафосно, но нет никто
<Umren> dmay: тоже миф
<Umren> dmay: полно народу :D
<Shelest> там сидят ученые и завоевывают вселенную. им ен нужна реклама и порно
<dmay> Umren: ну да, полно. я там даже дважды есть, ага. только жизни там от этого не больше XD
<Umren> dmay: ну чтож, заявляю это официально - у тебя нет друзей и ты никому не нужен
<Umren> поэтому ты приходишь сюда потроллить :)
<artus> воть, давайте проголосуем и его забаним )
<shenmue> сразу вспонил серию про фэйсбук в южном парке
<dmay> Umren: *нет друзей-нердов помешаных на ИТ-новинках и способных общаться только через интернет /fixed
<Umren> dmay: ваще нет :)
<Shelest> +1
<Shelest> про нердов
<Umren> первую половину друзей ты уже отмел, осталось только доказать что вторая половина "реальных" друзей - фикция
<dmay> Umren: а сюда я прихожу поглазеть каким не надо быть :3
<dmay> Umren: ну, дерзай, доказывай )
<Shelest> может, песенка поможет? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw
<dmay> Shelest: лучше эта, она добро пропогандирует, а не всю эту муть http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5PiXt6INSM :3
<Alagos> аахахахах :)
<Alagos> Работает :)
<Alagos> Мего скрипт
<Alagos> Спасибо большое, artus
<drane> "Dependency is not satisfiable" Как с этим бороться ?
<artus> Alagos, с тебя бутылочка портера)
<Alagos> artus: А ты из Киева? :)
<artus> аха)
<[Raiden]> )
<jham> бвахаха
<jham> попал ты, Alagos
<dmay> Alagos: попал :3
<Alagos> artus: Врешь или реально из киева?
<jham> Alagos x [~alagos@mistus.la.net.ua] has quit irc [Quit: WeeChat 0.3.0]
<artus> Alagos, ну че, собираемсо на побухать? )
<artus> хы, ланет)
<Alagos> artus: С удовольствием :)
<[Raiden]> drane: а что ты пытаешся сделать?
<Alagos> Да, данет :)
<Alagos> jham x
<Alagos> ))
<artus> Alagos, ну и гуд) айда на недельке ближе к выходным )
<jham> это, если что, икс
<Shelest> Йопта!
<jham> и сразу в кбэн
<jham> ))
<drane> [Raiden] установить gdebi packadge installer или Pidguin
<padavan> О получилось немного сдвинуться с места
<Alagos> artus: Договорились. Я вот думал на выходных к другу адскому админу заскочить. Можно было бы устроить что то интересное :) А если нет - то просто пересечёмся :)
<padavan> Теперь в апплете nm есть беспроводные сети, только пишет что поддержка отключена
<dmay> drane: лол, зачем?
<[Raiden]> drane: gdebi и pindgin есть в фиц репах, ставь оттуда. Или опиши как ты ставишь.
<Escsun> padavan, тебе не надо nm!
<Escsun> padavan, ставь wicd!
<ed__> чем можно заменить Evolution, но легким, красивеньким и с возможностью вставить в меню?
<padavan> и кстате wlan0 появляется после команды modprobe ath9k
<artus> Alagos, ну и гуд) ток на почту отстучись)
<Shelest> ed__: попробуйте mail
<dmay> ed__: gmail, меню ненужен
<Alagos> artus: Кинь почту в личку :)
<artus> Alagos, дык кинул же
<artus> во
<Alagos> ВО. Теперь поймал :)
<ed__> mail?
<Escsun> padavan, зайди в wicd)
<padavan> ща попробую еще разок wicd
<ed__> dmay: нужен в меню и чтоб уведомления были
<dmay> ed__: не нужен. уведомления отвлекают от работы.
<dmay> алсо, gmail умеет desktop notifications, еслишто
<[Raiden]> drane: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get isntall gdebi pidgin  или обьясня что конкретно ты хочеш ставить и откуда.
<drane> [Raiden], pidguin значит скачал *deb с оф.сайта, открыл Software Centr'ом. На оф сайте написано, что устанавливается с помощью gdebi. Gdebi с оф. репозитория в центре пишет не найдено, взял отсюда - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gdebi/
<[Raiden]> кашпировских нема
<ed__> dmay: к сожалению, на работе Win7+VS2008
<artus> есть!
<artus> но не сдесь)))
<Shelest> меню не нужно
<Escsun> padavan, ну что?)
<ed__> мне апп нужен, нормальный
<Escsun> padavan, там есть же гуй, есть консоль
<dmay> ed__: а)на вин7 в хроме вообще точно умеет, б)2008? вы в какой эпохе мезозоя застряли?
<padavan> еще не смотрел, потерял ссыль как выпилить nm
<Escsun> !nm-stop | padavan
<ubuntuhelp> padavan: Отключение Network Manager'a тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BA%D0%BB%D1%8E%D1%87%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_network_manager_%D0%B0
<drane> а все, через терминал пошел..
<dmay> ed__: да и что за "в меню" ты захотел на 7ке? )
<ed__> dmay: это в хроме и под виндой. Мне нужно под ubuntu
<[Raiden]> drane: Хм, у меня почему-то есть gdebi , но ваще он тебе не нужен, без него поставится в 1 клик, только если есть зависимсости. А нету их видать потому, что ты  взял пакет для другого дистра
<Shelest> постепенно приходишь к мысли что лучшая убунта это arch
<dmay> ed__: а хром под убунтой не умеет desktop notifications?
<[Raiden]> dmay: если надо новый пиджин, сходи на getdeb.net и там написан окак их подключить как репозиторий.
<ed__> dmay: что дают, на том и пишем((
<[Raiden]> блин
<[Raiden]> ник не тот
<ed__> dmay: хром может, у меня не всегда хром запущен
<[Raiden]> drane: --^
<dmay> Shelest: лучшая убунта это ЛФС, остальное - баловство для неосиливших
<[Raiden]> )
<Shelest> dmay: +100500
<dmay> ed__: памяти жалко? )
<ed__> dmay: хотя бы)) работаю на нетбуке, как-никак
<drane> [Raiden] через команду в терминале ставиться... Только долго ибо не до конца с модемом разобрался
<Maboroshi> подскажите пожалуйста, что я делаю не так, если в virtualbox в менеджере виртуальных дисков нет кнопок добавить  и создать диск?
<dmay> ed__: ChromeOS? ;)
<Shelest> Maboroshi: просто ты неудачник.
<ed__> dmay: вы генерируете решения какой-то задачи, но не той, которая нужна
<ed__> dmay: Есть: Ubuntu 11.04, Gnome 2
<ed__> dmay: нужна аналогичная замена evolution
<Maboroshi> Shelest: это почему?
<dmay> ed__: на нетбуке? НИ О ЧЕМ НЕ ЗАСТАВЛЯЕТ ЗАДУМАТЬСЯ? )
<shenmue> Maboroshi в настройках там диски создаются
<dmay> сорри >.<
<Shelest> ed__: Thunderbird
<ed__> +Shelest: он не легче
<Shelest> Maboroshi: А почему вы спрашиваете?
<Maboroshi> shenmue: а можно узнать, где именно?
<shenmue> не помню. вб не стоит
<Maboroshi> Shelest: а я очень хочу сделать так, чтобы у меня все работало
<Shelest>  Maboroshi тоже.
<padavan> нет всеравно wicd не видет сети
<shenmue> вкратце там где для ос хард выбираешь или носитель. там же и создаешь
<[Raiden]> ed__: от мозиллы не пойдет календарь и почтовик?
<[Raiden]> ed__: как раз пообвыкнешь, в следущей убунте громоптица будет по умолч
<Maboroshi> shenmue: спасибо, пойду искать как это настроить
<Escsun> padavan, ну как так)
<Escsun> padavan, у меня такой же модуль на вай фае
<Escsun> padavan, все видит
<ed__> Нужна очень легкая вещь
<dmay> ed__: ну попробуй mutt, если не страшно )
<ed__> dmay: mutt хорошая вещь, только в gnome не встроишь)
<Escsun> padavan, http://rghost.ru/15136511/image.png
<Escsun> padavan, вот)
<ed__> dmay: пробовал
<padavan> Я помн. как только 10.10 вышла, я ее поставил, и инет тупил, отваливался раз в 5 минут, я обратно ушел на 10.04, а теперь эта херь и на 10.04 произошла, уже не знаю че делать
<Shelest> зачем они курочат бубунту? Шаттлвроту все неимется?
<Shelest> padavan: ты эта, присядь на кортаны, чё. потрем за дела.
<padavan> Escsun: мнеб так, но к сожаления там пусто)
<Shelest> padavan: семки есть?
<padavan> щас не до семок совсем)
<Shelest> padavan: ты чё нипацан?
<Shelest> :)
<[Raiden]> ed__: можно получить некоторую легкость удалив  фаерфокс и почтовки, и поставив сеамонкей (mozilla suite)
<[Raiden]> или оперу, в ней норм почтовик )
<[Raiden]> 1 прога легче чем две
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:   Thunderbird лучше
<Nor8>  А опреа в убунту памяти жрет много
<Nor8> опера*
<shenmue> враки
<[Raiden]> claws mail  вспомнился ещё
<Nor8>  Я своим глазам верю
<Alagos> А roundcube почта на чем работает?
<Shelest> Nor8: попробуйте elinks
<[Raiden]> можно впринципе вебморды юзать, от браузера всеравно не откажешся
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> но я предпочитаю норм почтовые клиенты всетаки.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], чо, её наконец то интегрируют?) круто, а то эво - не вариант...
<[Raiden]> угу
<artus> XuMuK, ты почему на талксы не заходиш? !?!?!?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так тундер вполне норм
<XuMuK> даже низя настроить чтобы картинки подгружало автоматом... только от тех кто а адрессной книге, чо ж теперь, всех подряд чтоль туда заносить?!
<XuMuK> artus, зачем?)
<artus> вот гад
<XuMuK> artus, будешь обзывацо, опять выйду)
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> XuMuK, :'(
<[Raiden]> а никто не стал юзать бтрфс? вроде второй релиз возможнось формата есть или первый.
<[Raiden]> ответ ясен )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], я пробовал... она слишком пока сырая и нестабильная...
<[Raiden]> ок
<XuMuK> [Raiden], и инка вапще чо то серьёзное случилос... он вроде даж какие то данные потерял)
<XuMuK> вобщем я лично не советую её пока что юзать...
<XuMuK> это не безопасно
<[Raiden]> ок
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Тормозной он
<XuMuK> он как раз не тормозной... просто пока что нестабильный
<[Raiden]> Мне тоже кажется что не тормоз
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ставил на нем ось, тормозила и лагала.
<XuMuK> [Raiden], это из плана не читал, но осуждаю))
<XuMuK> Nor8, ну ет не проблема фс была, а скорее самой ОС
<[Raiden]> А.. я слышал проблема долгой загрузки была\есть
<[Raiden]> и долгой работы апта
<[Raiden]> вспомнинаю, видимо местами всетаки тормоз
<[Raiden]> точно не помню уже, возможно читал как раз что пофиксисли
<Nor8> [Raiden]: При копировании дико тормозила,  да и скорость оставляла желать
<drane> <[Raiden]> ты мне кинул команду apt-get update && sudo apt-get isntall gdebi pidgin
<drane> <[Raiden]> что-то уже 6йпакет качается...
<Alagos> При переходе в невидимый режим пиджин не проигрывает звук отправленного и принятого сообщения... Как побороть?
<artus> Alagos, пиджин не нужен
<baronos> круто) но не совсем то что хотел, smplayer с фтп только mkv формат читает(
<artus> baronos, смплееру вообщеть пофигу на формат с ftp
<Alagos> artus: а ты через weechat в аське сидишь?
<artus> Alagos, гаджим и транспорт в аську
<Alagos> Хм... Покажешь как-нибудь )
<artus> да лехко
<Nor8>  Покажи нам всем  )))
<Sergey_IT> чего это всем? Мне не надо... )
<baronos> почему то не все файлы воспроизводит с фтп (smplayer и vlc) :'(
 * artus стисняетцо
<artus> baronos, ftp зло
<baronos> ну я не нашел лучшего способа смотреть онлайн фильмы в HD с моим инетом) локальный фтп это неплохо)
<artus> а вот кто даст прямую ссцылку на деб дедбифа получит плюшку )
<artus> позно, я уже альсу зарестартил)
<baronos> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/
<artus> baronos, так я и сам умеею )
<baronos> а че эт за плеер ?))
<drane> сильно снижатся скорость на NTFS ?
<artus> няшный) самый няшный после mpd )
<artus> drane, ntfs вообще не нужен
<artus> drane, и да, винда наура работаеть с ext3
<drane> <artus> хм.. не..форматировать 2ТБ неохота...
<Nor8> artus: ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef
<Nor8> artus: Ждем-с плюшек
<artus> Nor8, 00:40          artus | а вот кто даст прямую ссцылку на деб дедбифа получит плюшку )  тебя ничего не смущаеть? )))
<artus> drane, поверь, оно того стоит )
<Nor8> artus: Давай ты не будешь пытаться увильнуть от выплаты компенсаций за предоставленную ссылку! :-D
<drane> <artus> скорость? и да, под виндой чаще большие файлы тягать приходится..
<artus> Nor8, вот как только ты меня убедиш что репа являетцо прямой сцылко на деб паует чтоб я мог в дебиан поставить , так сразу и отсыплю )
<artus> drane, скорость потолок по шине )
<artus> drane, лил на него под вендой на скорости 58 метрофф в сек
<Nor8> artus: А, ты ж дебианщик, тогда смотри у него на офф сайте,        там есть
<baronos> эта няшка не читает с фтп))
<drane> <artus> круто...1ТБ WD готов хоть завтра отформатить, а другой нет пока )
<artus> Nor8, вот жеш ты нудный) если че дебки если не сильно заморочены взаимокушаемы )
<artus> drane, вобщем винт под ext3 я кидал на машинку с виндой на закачку торентов) все пучком )
<drane> хм.. Chromium Web  Browser и Google Chrome stable отличаются или одно и то же?
<artus> одно и тоже, пракчисески
<drane> хорошо. А то я качал chromium и смотрю отдельно гугл хром, уже испугаться хотел )
<artus> чегойс, фсе спять чтоль? не верю? а где же глупые вопросы)
<baronos> щас погоди))
<baronos> вообщем надо примонтировать фтп так чтоб он отображался внаутилусе с боку, когда в плеере добавляешь файлы
<artus> baronos, http://www.wuala.com/en
<artus> поднимаеш на сервачке и фтп не нужен)
<baronos> у меня мозг завис О_о
<artus> baronos, чему там зависать то , 5ть минут работы и красота )
<artus> baronos, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wuala
<baronos> это хранилище,  я в него буду вечность с 56кб\с закачивать)
<Escsun> baronos, да не, вечность, а всего до покупки нормально интернета )
<Escsun> baronos, и да ты меня пугаешь)
<artus> baronos, поднимаеш у себя на сервере и фсе, мауниш как webdav в наутилус и красота )
<artus> baronos, я тестил) на вируалку накатывал )
<artus> есть правда одна бага
<artus> с pcmanfm отжираеть всю память )
<baronos> дык локальный фтп моего провайдера с фильмами тут боком проходит)
<artus> вернее все что через него пытаешся перекачать в память буфером ложитцо
<artus> baronos, нафиг провайдера
<baronos> :-D
<artus> baronos, ты уже не мальчик! сам долден быть провайдером )
<vdrandom> кто-нибудь пробовал mariadb? :) плюсы-минусы и тд?
<artus> vdrandom, выброси каку )
<vdrandom> а если подробнее? :)
<vdrandom> чем она кака?
<artus> а нафиг тебе непонятно кем форкнутая мускль?
<vdrandom> тю. это ж разве подробности? :) а вдруг она няшнее mysql?
<vdrandom> есть же всякие годные форки
<artus> vdrandom, http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/mysql/108104/
<vdrandom> лол. по-русски погуглить не догадался, да
<artus> вот жеш, за тебя еще погугли )
<vdrandom> да!
<vdrandom> канал убунтуру же филиал гугла
<artus> а фиг тебе )
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> (:
<mva> artus: фу
<baronos> curlftpfs вот что мне помогло замутить то что хотел)
<mva> зачем нужна всякая проприетарная гадость, которая показывает рекламу и отдаёт html вместо файлов?
<mva> (это я о wuala)
<artus> а где ты там рекламу видел?
<artus> mva, вот ставил я ее, окромя 3х кнопочек в вебморде ничего
<mva> и что?
<mva> меня бесит сам факт отдачи хтмл вместо файла
<artus> реклама где там ? )
<mva> мне не нужен хтмл. я хочу скачать файл, а не открывать браузер
<artus> эммм... оно ж вроде как прямую ссылку отдает
<artus> да и ничто не мешает тупо маунтить
<mva> artus: в коде, наверное. Трафик, может гоняют. Никак иначе я не могу объяснить отдачу html вместо файла по ссылке
<artus> хм, может я не ту ваулу пробовал)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-20
<artus> aleksei, чего сломал?
<XuMuK> artus, так скучно, что ты рещил на перехват сработать?))*
<artus> гг
<artus> XuMuK, дык испужалсо то и убеххх
<XuMuK> аа
<XuMuK> :)
<XuMuK> я и не заметил))*
<artus> jillsmitt, стоять, не убегать !
<artus> jillsmitt, чего сломал то ?
<artus> вернулссо)))
<aleksei> ку
<artus> aleksei, че убегаеш то?
<aleksei> проверяыл автомоунт )))
<artus> aleksei, стааять боятцо, чего сломал, признавайсо чесно,Ю как на духу
<aleksei> всё работает )))
<artus> вот гад
<aleksei> ну извини ...
<artus> aleksei, ф давааай ты че нить словаеш а я буду помогать чинить )
<XuMuK> artus, какой ты добрый однако, када пьяный))*
<aleksei> эмм, ну даффай, рассказывай мне как в вайне локализацию сменить чтоб русским писать можно было ))))
<artus> правда у меня видит только левы глад но я могуууу))))
<aleksei> )))
<artus> aleksei, а азчем в вайне локализация? )))
<artus> XuMuK, я такой )
<aleksei> ну ты же хотел помочь )))
<aleksei> вот помогай
<artus> ех, подловил )
<artus> aleksei, ладно, фиг с тобой, расказывай почему у тя не пишет вайн по русски
<aleksei> потому что убунта сама английская и локализация US )))
<artus> воть убег событыльнок
<artus> '''
<artus> ээээ
<artus> aleksei, и фсе ?
<[Raiden]> env LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8 wine notepad
<[Raiden]> в консолиможно без env , в ярлыке  врятли.
<artus> ага, руйден сидел в засаде)
<[Raiden]> ну и раскладка рус нужна
<[Raiden]> ага )
<artus> [Raiden], а ты то почему не спиш? ))))
<aleksei> [Raiden],  это да и ярлык тоже сваять можно )))
<[Raiden]> днем отоспался
<XuMuK> artus, а када он спал в это время?)) о_О
<artus> эхх
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> да, зачастил по ночам сидеть
<artus> [Raiden], а тереториально ты где обитаеш то?
<XuMuK> что значит бит s при выхлопе ls?
<XuMuK> sticky?
<artus> XuMuK, siski
<artus> XuMuK, а где ты его узрел то?
<aleksei> ммм, а если сделать localedef -c -i ru_RU -f CP1251 ru_RU.CP1251, локаль сменится ведь?
<artus> при выхлопе то ls
<[Raiden]> aleksei: нет
<[Raiden]> создатся
<[Raiden]> появится в системе такая локаль
<[Raiden]> но не сменится
<aleksei> а если ужеустановленная есть такая?
<[Raiden]> меняется в убуднте например через dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<[Raiden]> aleksei: если есть то ничего непроизойдет или перезапишется, что ничего не даст
<aleksei> блин, сложно соображать под градусом )))
<artus> aleksei, дадада!
<artus> го на linuxyalks
<[Raiden]> выпей ещё, а соображать будеш ьв другой раз
<artus> го на linuxtalks
<artus> песен попоем )
<aleksei> нечего пить уже (((
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei> artus, мне медведь на горло наступил )))
<artus> воть жеш, облом вселенский)
<artus> aleksei, главное чтоб не на пальцы)
<aleksei> упаси бог если на пальцы, что я тогда делатьбуду?
<XuMuK> artus, http://imagebin.org/163887
<XuMuK> на испанцком канале
<aleksei> я пЫво нашёл, надо шлефануть ))))
<artus> XuMuK, а проблема в чем ? маунтить /tmp/ без прав на запуск и фсе
<[Raiden]> artus: а что ты после федоры нашел в дебиане?
<artus> [Raiden], оно как поставил так и работаеть
<artus> а федору я видел 2 раза, ито не у себя)
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], ил ты хош сказать она образец стабильности?
<[Raiden]> ты на стабле или гибрид какой-нить?
<[Raiden]> Ды нет, просто решил спросить. Я сам федору не очень щупал
<artus> чесная сквизи)
<artus> нетинстал и коробка натянута )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<artus> хотя есть опять же свои нюансы
<artus> вот просто так синезуб не поднялся
<artus>  вернее ему плевать на мой телвон, а глубде не смотрел
<artus>  хотя не факт что ведро не виновато, я его практически в стоке ставил
<artus> ну и звук на мою карточку плююетцо в плане микрофона в скайпе, хотя гуглоталк норнмально, причем такого качества скайп никогда не выдавал
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> посмотрел супер мен. а он там сдох
<artus> shenmue, :'9 это ты виноват, сглазил
<artus> :D
<aleksei> поставил на домашний комп убунту, так жена сказала что уйдёт от меня если не верну маздай (((
<shenmue> не ну вроде как понимаешь что он по комиксам жить и жить будет. а он сдох. и продолжения нет
<[Raiden]> aleksei: дуалбут или два компа )
<[Raiden]> второе лучше всего. Многоюзерский комп ваще идея не очень.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может где-то в офисе да
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/07/20/anonymous/
<aleksei> [Raiden], один комп и убунта )))
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei> да крч вышка, придётся либо 2 системы делать, либо виртуалку вешать ...
 * aleksei reboot
<aleksei> парам пам пам )))
<XuMuK> [Raiden], или развод))
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei> XuMuK, сплюнь )))
<XuMuK> aleksei, тьфу-тьфу-тьфу))*
<XuMuK> мне надо 15 двдишек рипнуть)))*
<XuMuK> подскажите чем?))
<XuMuK> а то купил дочку лунисов, а они там по 3-4 минуты серия...
<[Raiden]> имиджи сделать или что?
<XuMuK> я запарюсь бегать ей их переключать))*
<[Raiden]> а.. видео
<XuMuK> дочке*
<[Raiden]> DVD::RIP
<[Raiden]> Это название
<XuMuK> вот её то я и поставил))*
<aleksei> есть ещё DVDFab, но сам не пробовал
<[Raiden]> K9copy ещё, на qt
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ты ей работал?
<XuMuK> двд рип всмысле...
<XuMuK> как оно работает то?
<aleksei> или ogmrip
<[Raiden]> двдрип  1 раз пробовал но уже пару лет прошло. Редко приходится рипать, на торентах ест ьвсё
<XuMuK> блин, сколько же у неё зависимостей то)...
<XuMuK> короче не канает...
<XuMuK> выдает http://itmages.ru/image/view/234376/cb3b718f , хотя диск в лотке стоит
<XuMuK> чо там следующее по списку?))
<XuMuK> а, не, вру...
<XuMuK> просто он пытаслсо прочитать /dev/dvd/
<XuMuK> исправил на /dev/sr0 и всё стало ок))*
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> убежал от клавы
<XuMuK> странненько...
<XuMuK> вроде все зависимости удовлетворил, аж вручную, а оно чо то не хочет рабоать(
<XuMuK> придецо в винде, видать, фапать
<XuMuK> ладужки, пошол я в винду, попробую
<XuMuK> не, ну а чо, можно и из венды работать, если не очень долго))* http://itmages.ru/image/view/234391/4d35d172
<sharikoff> ping g.co
<Diver-ru> гдето тут была подсказка по флэшу
<sig_wal1> sharikoff: типа ya.ru ? :)
<Diver-ru> Что делать, если тормозит?
<Diver-ru> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<crazymouse> кто нить настраивал инет через ТТК (винда стоит, под ней инет есть маки совподают)
<crazymouse> под убунтой не получает система IP от dhcp
<sharikoff> тыц
<skai> тематический Ындекс цитирования?
<Resager> как проверить в убунту, какие порты открыты? Сервер у знакомого подняли, на локалхосте работает. Снаружи не подступиться(
<Resager> 11.04
<skai> man nmap
<Umren> все там по дефульту открыты какие надо после установки софта
<Resager> ну апач тока с локалхоста заходит.  В роутер добавили переброску 80-го порта
<Umren> ну значит вы неправильно настроили апач/неправильно настроили проброску порта
<Umren> не стоит смотреть в сторону фаерволла
<Resager> можно какнибудь извне проверить открыт ли порт на машине?
<skai> Resager: какую букву в словах man nmap ты не понял?
<Resager> у меня не было по нему мана.. думал просто мана нет, сейчас ставлю из репы..
<sharikoff> netstat -nlp
<sharikoff> двоечники
<Umren> http://winningateverything.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/laptoprepair1.jpg
<Umren> :D
<sharikoff> Resager, http://sharikoff.me/archives/128
<Resager> Спасибо! То что нужно.
<sharikoff> дождищее идет
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, поделись дождичком
<sharikoff> забирай половину
<Slukin> привет всем, подскажите, пожалуйста, как в убунту посмотреть контрольные суммы файлов?
<Sergey_IT> md5sum что ли?
<crazymouse> у кого нить подключен ТТК провайдер? суть проблемы под виндой инет есть, под убунтой нет, мак сетевухи одинаков и там и там. убунту не может получить адрес по dhcp . Какие логи посмотреть?
<Slukin> да-да md5
<Alagos> Доброе утро
<Alagos> Звук сообщения пиджина заклинило, как убить?
<Alagos> Тупо пикает и все
<crazymouse> Alagos: самый простой способ ребут
<Alagos> crazymouse: просто у меня уже второй раз такое, не могу понять что это
<crazymouse> Alagos: не могу подсказать не сталкивался
<Sergey_IT> Slukin, так man md5sum )
<crazymouse> Slukin: cat имяфаела | md5sum
<skai> crazymouse: ты извращенец
<crazymouse> skai: я только учусь
<skai> crazymouse: ненене.ты уже профессионал в извращениях:)
<crazymouse> skai: я просто на больничном)
<Slukin> спасибо
<crazymouse> skai: скучно мне
<aleksandr> всем привет
<aleksandr> кто тут есть?
<aleksandr> нужна помощь
<aleksandr> ответьте
<crazymouse> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<aleksandr> прив
<aleksandr> слушайте такая проблема уменя у меня вообщем сервак хочю поднять так вот у меня  в нем 5 винтов два винта по 150 гигов и 3 винта по 1 терабайту  мне нужно както сделать два винта на 150 рейд0 и чтоб один зеркало был из них друг друга вобщем и три винта в рей
<aleksandr> д5 сделать
<aleksandr> может ктонить помочь
<aleksandr> Corsair прив
<Corsair> привет, мы знакомы?
<aleksandr> нет
<aleksandr> можешь помочь мне?
<aleksandr> слушайте такая проблема уменя у меня вообщем сервак хочю поднять так вот у меня в нем 5 винтов два винта по 150 гигов и 3 винта по 1 терабайту мне нужно както сделать два винта на 150 рейд0 и чтоб один зеркало был из них друг друга вобщем и три винта в рейд
<aleksandr> 5 сделать
<inkvizitor68sl> man mdadm
<inkvizitor68sl> или в инсталляторе сделай
<aleksandr> как
<aleksandr> можете подробно расказть как сделать а
<aleksandr> пожалуйста
<aleksandr> в долгу не останусь
<aleksandr> я через флешку установил ubuntu 10.4
<aleksandr> ктонить может помочь пожалуйста
<crazymouse> aleksandr: есть такая штука http://goo.gl/GnmOy например
<aleksandr> щас сек
<aleksandr> смотрю уже
<Umren> !enter > aleksandr
<ubuntuhelp> aleksandr, please see my private message
<edward__> Nu kak dela?
<edward__> :)
<conan_chief> день добрый ! может кто подскажет что можно сделать. суть такова есть флешка на которой установленна убунту, она стояла раньше на компе ATOMном но у него погорела мать и я купил аналогичную (более нового поколения) но там она не запускаеться, причём выво
<conan_chief> это может быть заводской брак? или что то с загрузчиком ? (хотя почему на 4 других компьютерах с разными конфигами она работает?)
<SainTT> "причём выво"   ...!?
<conan_chief> ау
<Amblnb> Если заблудился, возьми гронос
<jham> !255 | conan_chief
<ubuntuhelp> conan_chief: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<Umren> кто нидь заморачивался с видеостримингом с веб камеры 24/7  ?
<only_you> Umren: ipcam)
<Umren> only_you, как то там все печально, поддерживает тока 2 камеры
<Umren> и делает тока jpeg
<Umren> мне надо видеостриминг в инет с камеры
<Umren> ну типа как делают там на улице/пробки смотреть :)
<only_you> прон стрмить? =)
<Umren> почти
<conan_chief> эээ хьюстон у меня pidgin это что кривой клиент?
<conan_chief> день добрый ! может кто подскажет что можно сделать. суть такова есть флешка на которой установленна убунту, она стояла раньше на компе ATOMном но у него погорела мать
<conan_chief>  и я купил аналогичную (более нового поколения) но там она не запускаеться, причём выводит приветствие загрузчика и всё и висит. хотя на других компах я втыкаю флешку и она грузиться на ура
<SergeyIT> conan_chief, поставь плагин в пиджине, который режет длинные сообщения...
<sharikoff> тыц
<sharikoff> Umren, vlc
<sharikoff> умеет мультикаст юникаст ртп ммс хттп стримить
<sharikoff> весчь
<sharikoff> я со спутника с 4 карт кино в сетке показываю
<sharikoff> им
<conan_chief> не нашёл в модулях подобного. может под windows его нет.
<conan_chief> день добрый ! может кто подскажет что можно сделать.
<conan_chief> суть такова есть флешка на которой установленна убунту, она стояла раньше на компе ATOMном но у него погорела мать
<conan_chief> и я купил аналогичную (более нового поколения) но там она не запускаеться,
<conan_chief> причём выводит приветствие загрузчика и всё и висит.
<conan_chief> хотя на других компах я втыкаю флешку и она грузиться на ура
<Umren> sharikoff, ok попробую
<AndreX> ку
<sharikoff> куку
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> чёто тишина сёдня
<sharikoff> обед в московии
<AndreX> и ужин в ирковии
<sharikoff> все пошли поглащать писчу
<sharikoff> угу =)
<Alagos> У меня имя компьютера в сети на которое я смог зайти через наутилус - alagos-work. Его можно как то на просто алагос поменять?
<AndreX> мона
<Alagos> я попробовал hostname изменить на alagos просто.
<Alagos> Нужно что то рестартануть что бы изменения в силу вступили?
<AndreX> sudo /etc/init.d/hostname restart
<moze> Всем привет!
<AndreX> Alagos, и ещё вот это сделай на всякий sudo sed -i 's/debian/new-name/g' /etc/hosts
<moze> Есть у кого глюки с отваливанием курсора в убунту?
<AndreX> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<AndreX> Alagos, ^
<AndreX> moze, не у меня нет, всегда отваливаеться без глюков
<Alagos> жм
<Alagos> эм
<Alagos> у меня не дебиан, у меня убунту
<moze> при выходе из спящего режима 100% отваливается, при смене иксов 50/50.. както не комельфо!
<Alagos> Что то не меняется hostname
<Alagos> sudo hostname alagos
<Alagos> Вроди ставит. А что дальше - не понятно
<AndreX>  sudo /etc/init.d/hostname restart
<AndreX> да и через hostmame host это помоему временное решение до ребута
<Alagos> AndreX: снова вернуло alagos-work...
<Alagos> Так нужно смотреть в сторону smbd.conf?
<AndreX> sudo nano /etc/hostname
<Alagos> smb.conf, тоесть :)
<Alagos> AndreX: сделал. Ребутнул. Вопрос - а с терминала как то можно по сетевым папкам лазить? Если да - то как?
<AndreX> ну это не комне, я так ниразу не делал, но можно
<moze>  Ну так с мышами у кого проблемы были?
<AndreX> !ask > moze
<ubuntuhelp> moze, please see my private message
<AndreX> последняя фраза
<Alagos> findsmb - показывает список машин в сетке
<Alagos> а имя моего компа вроде как через netbios пишет что задано... И как же его изменить то?
<The_MEk1> если netbios-имя, то в /etc/smb.conf
<Alagos> спасибо
<The_MEk1> если просто имя компа, то по-моему просто в /etc/hosts
<The_MEk1> и ещё было как-то в /etc/hostname
<The_MEk1> но не во всех дистрах
<Alagos> хм
<Alagos> а этот файл smb.conf нужно создать или он уже есть7
<Alagos> Блин ) Оно в /etc/samba/smb.conf )
<XuMuK> ку
<Alagos> А что нужно рестартовать после изменения имени нет биоса?
<XuMuK> Alagos, ты запятую нигде не пропустил? или ещё чего...
<sergei> доюрый день!
<AndreX> доюрый)
<sergei> хотел бы спросить, ubuntu 11.04 он сейчас стабильный? или все-таки лучший 10,10 или 10,04?
<sergei> с компизом дружит?
<liveadmin> 11.04  это вообще нечто я бы сказал...
<liveadmin> сам юзаю 10.10
<AndreX> 10.4 лучше, а в 11,4 rjvgbp gthtbvtyjdfkb dj injnj gjvjtve
<liveadmin> ок :D
<liveadmin> хорошо закончил_
<AndreX> компиз переименовали во штото помоему
<liveadmin> =)
<liveadmin> почему? он остался
<AndreX> но он остался но имя другое
<liveadmin> как был CCSM так и остался.)
<liveadmin> в 11.04 этот Unity вобще неторт
<Alagos> Ура, поменялось нетбиос имя
<liveadmin> грац)
<liveadmin> что ребутнул?
<Alagos> да...
<Alagos> Не знал как его по другому обновить
<liveadmin> =)
<Alagos> Рестартанул и самбу и хостнейм и инет врои
<sergei> ясно, лучше подождать LTS тогда?
<Alagos> Если кто то знает как обновить без ребута - я весь внимание :)
<serkus> привет всем
<liveadmin> привет
<sergei> думая 11,10 тоже будет не торт :)
<sergei> привет
<Alagos> Я пока что в шоке от 11.**
<liveadmin> 11.10 будет с юнити, и без гнома в коробке
<Alagos> сижу на 10.04
<liveadmin> Я подожду релиза с Gnome3 ...
<sergei> я тоже пока на 10,04,
<portos> ребятки подскажите как скопирывать файлы из одной папки в другую?
<serkus> как в 10.4 создать репозиторий на разделе HDD?
<sergei> ктрл+с потом ктрл+v
<portos> из консоли
<liveadmin> portos,   cp /dir/file  /dir/filecopy
<D3us1ps3> привет всем ;)
<serkus> portos: cp  не пробовал использовать
<liveadmin> короче первый путь файла, второй путь назначения
<portos> liveadmin: это будет скопирована папка или файлы в папке /file
<serkus>  так это само сабой
<sergei> cp имя файлы /директории
<portos> sergei: а если файлов много
<portos> не один
<liveadmin> portos, если нужно папку копировать, то нужно дописать операнд r
<portos> liveadmin: не только то что в папке
<sergei> лучше под рутой зайди, и потом удобно скопируй без всяких терминалов
<sergei> рутом зайди :)
<portos> не) хочу знать как в терминале
<liveadmin> cp -R /путь/к_папке/которую/нужно/скопировать/     /путь/назначения/
<sergei> аа понятно тогда :)
<liveadmin> всё будет скопировано вместе с содержимым папки и подпаки так же будут скопированы
<liveadmin> подпапки*
<Alagos> sudo cp -r /папка_откуда_копируешь/* /папка_куда_копируешь/
<serkus> не кто не пробовал  делать репозиторий в  разделе  на диске?
<go8765> подскажите в этом ппа нет пакетов ? https://launchpad.net/~krstphr/+archive/stjerm
<liveadmin> Alagos а потом тогда применить права chmod'ом что бы могли изменять файл все юзеры , а не только рут.
<portos> liveadmin: он скопирывал саму папку а не то что в папке! мне нужно только то что в папке
<Alagos> liveadmin: а чем тебе chown не угодил?
<liveadmin> portos тогда просто cp
<portos> liveadmin: неа
<liveadmin> там был какой то операнд тоже...
<liveadmin> ща вспомню
<Alagos> portos: cp -r /папка/* /новая_папка/
<portos> Alagos: вааааа спасибо добрый человек!!!
<liveadmin> точно, звездочка.
<Alagos> portos: не за что :) линукс - сила :)
<portos> Alagos: я бы сказал страшная сила)
<liveadmin> в windows тоже есть баш *TROLLFACE* :D
<Alagos> Винда не может сама себя удалить :)
<liveadmin> rd /s /q .\
<Alagos> Я так понимаю что netbios имя компа прописывается в smb.conf
<Alagos> а что же тогда прописывается в hostname и hosts? имя компа просто?
<portos> Alagos: подскажи еще пожалуйста как удалить не пустую папку
<go87651> подскажите в этом ппа нет пакетов ? https://launchpad.net/~krstphr/+archive/stjerm
<liveadmin> rm -rf
<Alagos> portos: sudo rm -rf /home/user/не_пустая_папка/
<Alagos> portos: Ну или сначала cd /home/user/ а потом sudo rm -rf /нужная_папка/
<liveadmin> только пробел не ставь после слеша / home
<liveadmin> xD
<|Amblnb|> Существует ли возможность прочитать ДВД если он не имеет видимых повреждений?
<portos> liveadmin: спасибо!)
<Alagos> и не додумайся сделать sudo rm -rf / - удалит систему, начиная от корня
<liveadmin> rm -rf /нужная_папка/ вообще то просто имя папки без слешей
<portos> все нормально) систему не удалил
<Alagos> молоток!
<go87651> скажите про ппа плиз
<|Amblnb|> Отмонтировать корень, а потом удаляй что хочеш )))
<liveadmin> да её переставить несколько минут)
<liveadmin> линукс же)
<Alagos> go87651: решение твоей проблемы sudo apt-get install curl
<go87651> Alagos: обьясни
<go87651> он стоит. но при чём он я так и не понял
<Alagos> go87651: написало что он есть?
<|Amblnb|> Он стоит при стене
<go87651> Alagos: всё равно не понял
<liveadmin> всё, удалил винду из под винды через консоль)
<|Amblnb|> Теперь ты настоящий извращенец ))
<liveadmin> :D
<parfux> никто не знает в СПБ нормальный магазин радиодеталей?
<liveadmin> промэлектроника?
<parfux> эм?
<parfux> так москва е вроде?
<parfux> ухты
<parfux> незнал спасбо
<liveadmin> дак филиалы же
<parfux> нифига, я заше на сайт а там написано "в корзине 3 наименования"
<parfux> я не заказывал
<parfux> как такое возможнО7
<liveadmin> Оо
<liveadmin> поди айпи совпали с тем кто заказывал недавно)
<|Amblnb|> Так прими заказ )))
<parfux> liveadmin, спасибо вообще четкий магаз есть какраз то что нужно чего нет нигде
<parfux> контроллер STM32F100C4T6B там стоит 31р а в chip-dip стоит 750р как это понимать?
<jham>  |Amblnb|   Существует ли возможность прочитать ДВД если он не имеет видимых повреждений? <-- :D
<jham> за такаое нобелевскую дать могут. этого никто ещё не добивался
<go87651> подскажите плиз - в этом ппа есть пакеты ? https://launchpad.net/~krstphr/+archive/stjerm
<go87651> и заодно в этом https://launchpad.net/cherrytree
<liveadmin> это из серии ПАСАНЫ, Я КУПИЛ ДВД В МАГАЗИНЕ КАНЦ ТАВАРАВ, ТАМ НАПИСАНО ЧТО КАКОЙ ТО ФИЛЬМ ПОД НАЗВАНИЕМ ДВД+Р 80МИНУТ, НО КОГДА ПРИШЕЛ ДОМОЙ НА НЕЙ ПУСТО!11 КАК МНЕ ЕЁ ПРОЧИТАТЬ?!?!1
<Amblnb> Он тупо не определяется приводом
<Amblnb> Чё ему нехватает? Мжет на патифоне чё записать )))
<liveadmin> :D
<sig_wal1> пишущие патефоны наверное дорого стоили :)
<sig_wal1> и болванки
<Amblnb> А чё там такого? Кричи себе в раструб, оно само запишит в борозде ))
<go87651> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go87651> мои сообщения видно ?
<Amblnb> нет
<Amblnb> а шо?
<liveadmin> скорей бы болванки петабайтовые продавать начали )
<parfux> венчи уже дешевле
<Amblnb> Чтоб терялось за раз ещё больше
<parfux> в чем смысл?
<Amblnb> В лицензионных фильмах, их нельзя будет купить на винте )))
<Amblnb> Зато к диску будет прилогаться коробочка в два-три раза больше винта )
<liveadmin> на винтах неактуально
<Alagos> cp -a dir1 dir2 копировать директорию dir1 в директорию dir2
<Alagos> Вот оно еще как :)
<liveadmin> =)
<zxc> Кто знает почему периодически исчезает верхняя панель любого окна gnome ubuntu 11.04? Помогает только перезагрузка.
<Amblnb> cp -a / /1
<liveadmin> он резервные копии создает -a )
<SainTT> Не кто не знает как убрать торможение окон при перемещении!? VBlank не помог, драйвер рекомендуемый :(
<Amblnb> Убрать эфекты
<Alagos> SainTT: попробовать другие драйверы
<Alagos> У меня на нерекомендуемом отлично работает
<SainTT> 11,04 !?
<Alagos> а на рекомендуемом лажает...
<Alagos> 10.04 )
<liveadmin> проприетарные или опенсоурс?
<Alagos> короче, попробовать все дрова из списка
<liveadmin> или ставить с офф сайта.
<SainTT> Спасибо, сейчас попробую
<Alagos> а что делает ';' в терминале линукса?
<Alagos> find /path -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \;
<Alagos> вот здесь например. точка с запятой, как я понял, экранирована, но зачем она здесь нужна?
<Amblnb> То смайл )
<go8765> ктонить использует basket ?
<go8765> в него можно пихать картинки ?
<Alagos> Amblnb: очень смешно :)
<liveadmin> точка с запятой в конце которая?
<Alagos> Все, я уже прочитал. Это обязательный параметр использования -exec
<liveadmin> ;  - это оператор завершения команды.
<liveadmin> а.
<Alagos> Это что бы много команд в одну строку, что ли? :)
<Alagos> типа ls;ls;ls ?
<Alagos> )))
<liveadmin> и это тоже
<Alagos> а для чего еще?
<liveadmin> ну для -exec раз ты там прочитал
<Amblnb> Это как скобки в калькуляторе. Те что сделаны професионалами, не требуют их все закрывать, а те что просто стряпаны выдадут ошибку и прийдётся считать заново ))
<go8765> .учше
<liveadmin> палится)
<liveadmin> ".учше " )
<Amblnb> Двоякое слово ))
<liveadmin> :)
<XuMuK> ccsm это вапще то не сам компиз, а его манагер настроек
<XuMuK> ой, я был высоко в скроле оказываецо))*
<liveadmin> да
<liveadmin> я и не говорил что это сам компиз)
<XuMuK> liveadmin | почему? он остался   liveadmin | как был CCSM так и остался.)
<conan_chief> день добрый !
<conan_chief> может кто подскажет что можно сделать.
<liveadmin> ну вот) CCSM
<liveadmin> он как был так и остался)
<XuMuK> а говорили вы про сам компиз, а не про его манагер настроек, не надо отмазывацо)
<conan_chief> может кто подскажет что можно сделать.
<conan_chief> суть такова есть флешка на которой установленна убунту
<conan_chief> она стояла раньше на компе ATOMном но у него погорела мать
<conan_chief> и я купил аналогичную (более нового поколения) но там она не запускаеться,
<liveadmin> о да ода... а по твоему как тогда может работать CCSM без компиа?)
<XuMuK> conan_chief, ты бы спросил для начала, а то экстрасенсы в отпуску
<conan_chief> причём выводит приветствие загрузчика и всё и висит.
<XuMuK> е*
<liveadmin> копиза*
<conan_chief> хотя на других компах я втыкаю флешку и она грузиться на ура
<XuMuK> ой, процесс пошол
<Alagos> А имя компа может быть просто alagos?
<XuMuK> liveadmin, ты чо то с темы соскакиваешь... при чом тут что он может, а что нет?
<Alagos> или нужно обязательно что бы было alagos-desktop или что то там?
<Escsun> Alagos, может быть просто alagos )
<conan_chief> XuMuK, уже спросил
<Alagos> и как его поменять через терминал?
<liveadmin> Если они переименовали бы компиз, то он бы уже не был компизом)
<Alagos> я вот делаю sudo hostname alagos
<Escsun> Alagos, в арче через rc.conf )
<Amblnb> Alagos: Только десктоп или сервер иначе установка заглючит
<Escsun> ппц)
<Alagos> Amblnb: так уже установлено все :)
<Amblnb> тогда не включится
<Alagos> Escsun: а где это hostname используется и откуда оно берется? Из имени пользователя?
<Amblnb> Через профиль поменяй и не парься
<[Raiden]> Alagos: /etc/hostname и /etc/hosts обычно
<Alagos> Хм...
<[Raiden]> re
<[Raiden]> ку
<Alagos> а work - это группа?
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ку)
<[Raiden]> А, вы про что-то другое кажется )
<Alagos> [Raiden]: ну в hosts я поставил на 127.0.1.1
<XuMuK> Alagos, может, sudo hostname name
<[Raiden]> ну налету  да
<[Raiden]> но при загрузке из конфигов которые я сказал
<Alagos> Имя нетбиоса я поменял через /etc/samba/smb.conf
<XuMuK> [Raiden], он спросил как поменять из консольки))
<[Raiden]> правильно менять в обоих файлах
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Alagos> ага... А оно мне что то говорило, когда я руками менял, что мол не может обновить имя
<Alagos> Конфликт какой то?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: а... к самбе это мало относится. Там только группа важна, что бы работало
<XuMuK> скорее прав не хватало... надо было судо поставить перед редактором
<Alagos> sudo: unable to resolve host name
<Alagos> Так я и так под судо был...
<Alagos> Хз, вроди изменилось :)
<Alagos> После ребута видно будет
<Alagos> Еще вопрос, а как правильно примонтировать сетевую папку?
<[Raiden]> почему бы просто не нагуглить пример настройки самбы. А в хостст и т.д. вернуть всё как было, до того как залезли
<XuMuK> Alagos, смотря по какому протоколу
<[Raiden]> видимо по самбе )
<XuMuK> [Raiden], ну да)
<XuMuK> тут я хз, ибо не пользуюсь
<Alagos> mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=pass //winclient/share /mnt/share монтировать сетевую файловую систему Windows (SMB/CIFS)
<Alagos> Это правильно? :)
<XuMuK> попробуй - узнаешь
<[Raiden]> правильно но с гуи не обязательно. Почему-то все в лине сразу в консоль лезут
<[Raiden]> если конфиг самбы верен, наутилус будет монтировать самбашары
<[Raiden]> и искать тоже
<[Raiden]> можно через фстаб ещё
<Alagos> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=alagos,password=647887 //server /mnt
<Alagos> Mounting the DFS root for a particular server not implemented yet
<Alagos> No ip address specified and hostname not found
<Alagos> мде...
<Alagos> а нельзя по имени, а не по ипу примаунтить?
<[Raiden]> можно
<[Raiden]> но надо либо днс поднимать, либо вбивать соответсвие в hosts , либо читать почему у тебя нетбиос не пашет
<[Raiden]> я незнаю, не пользуюсь шарингом
<serkus> как в грабе  виду поставить?
<[Raiden]> после sudo update-grub автоматом не появилась?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<serkus> нет не появилась
<[Raiden]> в руководстве выше есть
<Alagos> [Raiden]: у меня нетбиос вроди как работает. Через наутилус заходит нормально. Но мне хочется научиться через терминал
<[Raiden]> Ясно, я незнаю почему глобально не работает. Может так и надо :)
<Alagos> )
<Alagos> mount 172.22.2.1:/mnt/iso/ /mnt/iso/
<Alagos> Было бы круто если бы так смонтировалось
<Alagos> Но оно дало ошибку и проругалось на фс
<[Raiden]> -t
<[Raiden]> фс задает
<portos> как настроить браузер по умолчанию? кто знает?
<[Raiden]> и путь почему такой. у тебя на винде шара по пути /mnt/iso/ ?
<[Raiden]> portos: в гноме есть программы по умолчанию настраивалка
<[Raiden]> знает любой , кто хоть раз по менб полазил
<portos> [Raiden]: спасибо, нашел
<Alagos> mount 192.168.0.1:/server/ /mnt/ примонтирует? :)
<Amblnb> МНТ мне напоминает ЗВ и никак не асоциируется с медиа ))
<portos> еще вопрос: как установить программу из rpm пакета?
<Ress> а как можно скачать с помощью wget папку с FTP ?
<Ress> спасибо, уже понял сам)
<portos> если при запуске команды rpm -ivh *.rpm - пишет команда не найдена
<andrey_> установи rpm
<andrey_> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-an-rpm-package-on-ubuntu-linux/
<black_ru> Привет всем
<black_ru> Привет всем\
<black_ru> Есть ли в Линупсе программа для рисования географ. карт?
<r0Ot> !gnazi > black_ru
<ubuntuhelp> black_ru, please see my private message
<black_ru> r0Ot: что не так сказал?
<andrey_> сам ты линупс
<black_ru> а что в этом слове плохого?
<andrey_> читать правильно научись, где ты там п видел?
<black_ru> не а что не так? я просил есть для под Линукс программа для рисования карт?
<andrey_> [16:20:55] <black_ru> Есть ли в Линупсе
<black_ru> и что?
<black_ru> andrey_: я кого-то оскорбил?
<andrey_> да
<black_ru> А если бы спорсил в по линь?
<andrey_> всё сообщество оскорбил))
<andrey_> я и в других осях такой программы не видел
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то http://merkaartor.be/
<[Raiden]> если бы за гугление давали денег, я бы озолотился
<Guest69366> всем привте
<Amblnb> Блокнот, писать по стандарту ХМЛ с расширением СВГ. И карта готова
<black_ru> [Raiden]: спс
<Ress> wget -r ftp://192.168.100.3/scanner/*  - что тут не так в команде? Пытаюсь скачать папку с фтп, пишет нет файла "*" :(
<andrey_> мю *.*
<andrey_> мб
<Ress> не
<Ress> такпробовал
<Ress> говорит тоже самое
<Guest69366> всем привет
<only_you> Guest69366: даров
<[Raiden]> Ress: а если wget -r ftp://192.168.100.3/scanner/\*
<[Raiden]> Хотя незнаю как вгет работает с масками. Только для прямых линков юзал
<Guest69366> как тут зарегиться?ъ
<Umren> !register > Guest69366
<ubuntuhelp> Guest69366, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> /msg nickserv help
<Guest69366> спасибо всем за помощь
<Ress> тоже самое говорит, если бы было "*"
<[Raiden]> Ress: Почему бы вообще не убрать маску? указания только папки не дотаточно?
<Ress> говорит нету файла ""
<[Raiden]> Тогда иди читай про все опции вгета
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> если лень пример нагуглить
<Ress> дык нагугливается то что я говорил(( и ман читалд, мельком правда, но большинство параметров и не нужны
<andrey_> может логин пасс надо указать?
<andrey_> анонимус
<only_you> извините заранее, но http://www.na-svyazi.ru/humor/admin/38.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31225
<zlodey> всем здрасти
<andrey_> ну здарова
<zlodey> давненько я тут не блы
<only_you> гг
<zlodey> даже забыл как региться
<zlodey> Такой вот вопрос возник: Есть ли возможность повесить на хоткеи запуск различный приложений в WM awesome (путем изменения конфига rc.lua) или нужно ставить сторонню прогу?
<zlodey> есть тут кто живой?
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765> zlodey: чё надо ?
<[Raiden]> zlodey: могу рассказать как в кде, не зная луа, только с умением возить мышку.
<[Raiden]> )
<zlodey> Есть ли возможность повесить на хоткеи запуск различный приложений в WM awesome (путем изменения конфига rc.lua) или нужно ставить сторонню прогу?
<go8765> хз
<go8765> в коробке есть гуя а авесоме незнаю
<zlodey> да я знаю что  в коробке есть
<sig_wal1> ubuntuhelp обезумел =)
<skai> не.я почистил банлист.подсети и прочее глобальное и старое
<Amblnb> Фигасе
<go8765> .учше
<Alagos> А можно как то примонтировать само название компа, а не папку внутри?
<Amblnb> Осталось ещё 44 удалить
<skai> 4 десятка мест теперь есть
<Alagos> Я имею ввиду что есть сетевое имя server. В нем есть папка exchange. Папку примонтировать легко получилось. А вот server ни в какую
<skai> Amblnb: это не амнистия, а чистка от непонятно чего
<andrey_> *!*@*80.32.* о я раньше у этого провайдера был
<zlodey> quit
<zlodey> exit
<Alagos>  /quit
<Alagos>  /exit
<zlodey> шерт ьпобрьри
<zlodey> пасиба
<SainTT> Alagos: Спасибо, вроде помогло :)
<Alagos> SainTT: За что? :)
<Amblnb> skai: Редко вы чистите непонятно от чего
<skai> Amblnb: как банлист переполняется - так слегка чистим
<SainTT> "Alagos: короче, попробовать все дрова из списка"
<Alagos> SainTT: Не за что, сам с таким парился. Пока не понял что рекомендованные дрова - не всегда подходят :)
<baronos> как узнать какая кодировка на ftp стоит?
<Amblnb> Попробуй в крусадере подобрать
<Escsun> baronos, скрин покажи)
<[Raiden]> или в  файлзилле
<artus> вааай, место в кутузке освободилось )
<[Raiden]> хотя если речь про рунет , то и так ясно
<[Raiden]> утф или 1251
<skai> artus: ага
<skai> artus: сорок камер
<baronos> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/300/98177828.png
<[Raiden]> .ру
<[Raiden]> см выше про рунет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> выбери любой клиент где есть настройка кодировки и избранное и всё
<Escsun> baronos, cp1251
<[Raiden]> добрались руки до 4.1 вбокса. Индекс в вин7 до сих пор не может вычислиться
<Escsun> baronos, достаточно запустить наутилус с ключем LC_ALL=ru_RU.CP1251 nautilus
<Escsun> baronos, попробуй )
<[Raiden]> вполне прокатит, если такая локаль в системе есть
<[Raiden]> но мне мой совет больше нравится
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> [Raiden], ну это да )
<Escsun> [Raiden], но все равно как вариант тоже неплохо
<maksim> всем привет
<baronos> а как терь прикрутить фтп с нормальным отображением?)
<|Amblnb|> А сейчас оно зеркальное? о_О
<artus> верхногами)
<baronos> гыыы
<Escsun> baronos, LC_ALL=ru_RU.CP1251 nautilus
<Escsun> baronos, сказал же0
<|Amblnb|> Зачем СР, надо всё в утф делать
<baronos> сорри просто инет отрубался((
<Escsun> |Amblnb|, да это фтп там cp1251)
<Escsun> |Amblnb|, и нет возможности сменить кодировку )
<|Amblnb|> Ну крусадером отлично смотрится
<|Amblnb|> Я когда на линь перешёл тоже мучался
<maksim> у меня проблема с bash пробелами сделал сперва место пробелов нули все нормально
<SergeyIT> а зачем по-русски на фтп писать?
<|Amblnb|> с этим. и решил крусадером. Правда не сразу. Вначале он чего-то не принимал кирилицу там
<|Amblnb|> А зачем транслитом? ))
<maksim> но обратно делал через IFS='0' echo и вывод нармальные пробелы а греп нехочет этого делать
<baronos> не помогло LC_ALL=ru_RU.CP1251 (((
<[Raiden]> maksim: обьясни что делаешь нормально
<SergeyIT> а может там кои8р?
<|Amblnb|> или У
<[Raiden]> а вы проверили что в системе есть ru_RU.CP1251 локаль?
<baronos> воо. а vlc выдаёт при открытии видео на фтп MRL это что такое?
<|Amblnb|> Сетевой проигрыватель
<[Raiden]> maksim: переменные например экранировать надо, и греб нормально работае тс пробелами, если они экранированы
<[Raiden]> задачу опиши короче
<shenmue> а сетевой выигрыватель есть?
<[Raiden]> у меня проблема с bash пробелами  - так нихрена не ясно
<|Amblnb|> shenmue: Ботнэт же
<maksim> есть переменная var=00000. дальше в скрипте IFS='0' echo $var выводит нормально     .
<baronos> эммм сетевой проигрыватель. это какой например?
<maksim> тоесть 5 пробелов и точка
<portos|2> кто знает где можно взять интересные темы?
<|Amblnb|> там же про влц речь шла...
<[Raiden]> это не задача, а решение. Зачем менять нули на пробелы?
<maksim> а если место echo мне нужно sed  "1 i $var" то невыводит уже пробелов
<[Raiden]> последний раз спрашиваю, что надо сделать? :)
<maksim> извинте через 10 мин отвечю
<[Raiden]> хотя может кто ещё озовется. Я не могу думать не зная цели.
<Escsun> baronos, значит у тебя ее походу нету в системе )
<[Raiden]> Через 10 мин я уже буду в парке на велике
<[Raiden]> убежал
<baronos> Escsun: скорее всего)
<[Raiden]> maksim: может так прокатит, и присвой это переменной снова. две точки для наглядности теста ) Хотя может вообще нету смысла резать нули - т.к. задача не описана.
<[Raiden]> echo ".00000." |tr '0' ' '
<[Raiden]> убежал
<maksim> я тут уже извените что так убежал позвали меня
<maksim> у меня простой скрипт вводим любое число например  3 и будит 3 пробела и потом точка
<yanab> Необходимо поставить 32 битную (i386) программу на 64 битной (amd64) убунте! А как я не знаю! Менеджером пакетов не получается.
<maksim> если выводить через echo то все нормально но мне надо записывать это в вайл и запись не в конец файло а в начало и прибегнул к sed я но там незаписывается пробела
<shenmue> могу в пм скинуть инфу. сайт сам не помню откуда копировал
<baronos> у меня man не работает
<maksim> на сколько может быть большой uptime чтобы потребовалась перезагруска?
<shenmue> на сервере?
<skai> лет 7-8
<maksim> ага
<shenmue> ну да
<shenmue> лет 8
<maksim> можно узнать число uptime load average: какое самое большое будит?
<yanab> Народ мне кто нибудь поможет или нет?
<shenmue> yanab, инфу в пм могу скинуть
<skai> LA хоть 600
<shenmue> разбиратся будешь сам
<yanab> Высылай сразу на емаил yan.ab@mail.ru
<shenmue> yanab, http://pastebin.com/HHerX081 на
<shenmue> так проще
<maksim> ясно надо будит спросить у администратора сервера лутше и при какой загруски происходит рестарт системы
<yanab> Ой спасибо большое shenmue. Сейчас попробую.
<Alagos> iocharset мануал называет нежелательным параметром. а nls у меня не работает почему то...
<Alagos> Как прально монтировать виндовые разделы?
<shenmue> маунт или фстаб ?
<Alagos> maunt
<Alagos> mount )
<Alagos> монтирую так sudo mount -o iocharset=utf8 //server/exchange /mnt
<Alagos> А через nls кодировка не срабатывает нормально...
<shenmue> а диск угде?
<maksim> я вот маленкий скрипт написал как его можно проверить сколько рисурсов будит кушать ? может мануал какойто есть?
<Alagos> Это сетевой диск
<Alagos> В локалке он
<maksim> проверка на все на быстродействия на загрузку процесора на нагрузку на жд и занимаемое место в RAM
<shenmue> локальные не наю хотя простой вариант в наутилусе тупо к диску адресс указать
<Flanker> Привет народ. Вопрос не по теме кто в Тагане живет?
<skai> @voice Flanker
<D3us1ps3> s
<D3us1ps3> s
<Escsun> skai, напугал человека )
<andrey_> это наверно планкер был
<SainTT> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<portos|2> ребятки как в редакторе nano выделить весь текст в файле?
<akita> Доброго вечера :-)
<dmay> akita: что сломал?
<akita> dmay, nothing :-)
<dmay> akita: а чего пришёл?
<andrey_> яндекс переходит на убунту сервер
<akita> А раньше что было?
<andrey_> фряха
<skai> andrey_: желтые заголовки оффтопим?
<andrey_> почему желтые
<skai> потому что пруфа нет
<artus> andrey_, а не рамблер ли ? и не на дебиан ли ?
<skai> artus: рамблер давно
<andrey_> в жж смотри
<andrey_> пруф
<skai> artus: но на сневс появилась заметка о переходе тындеха на убунту сервер.ни пруфов, ничего не дано.
<skai> но все решили повторить
<andrey_> там речь в жж шла про рамблер, потом сотрудник яндекса в комментах анписал что они тоже переходят но на убунту а не на дебиан
<artus> нада инка пнуть)
<skai> а синьюс и раньше кидали громкие заголовки
<artus> а потом разогнать паникеров)
<andrey_> вот тебе пруф http://t.co/k0kFbel :D
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: инк.скажи, что вы переводите все сервера на вин нт вор форкстейшен
<andrey_> лол синьюс я вообще не на хабре эту новость увидел впервые
<andrey_> а на хакер.ру :D
<skai> andrey_: дык все решгили повторить
<skai> и понесся слух
<dmay> вот правильная ссылка. там всё объясняют что Ъ думают о бубунте http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/6504559
<skai> я тож могу оставить комент.сказать, что я сотрудник мелкософта и перевожу все сервера на план9
<artus> andrey_, где там пруф? вупор не вижу
<andrey_> skai ~ ну да только тебя никто не знает и по фамилии имени не отличит никто
<dmay> skai: да всем параллельно, на самом деле кто там на чем работает. а вот срачик развести это святооое :3
<artus> andrey_, у меня на заборе написано что гугл на дос перелез, вперед синсацию трубить
<andrey_> artus ~ я давно читал))
<andrey_> щас впладу искать
<andrey_> у меня ретвитнута была эта ссылка вот и дал
<skai> надо инка будет подначить сказать, что переводят на план9:)
<skai> ачо.сотрудник яндекса:)тут же нвоость напишем
<skai> и сюда
<artus> главное сам яндекс успеть предупредить что они оказываетцо на бубунту переезжають)
<skai> artus: ага.а то не успеют перевести
<skai> потеряют весь архив потыренных смс и статусов с почты
<artus> они небось и не знают то)
<andrey_> поиск у них и так вроде на линуксе давно
<andrey_> они какие то другие сервисы собираются на убунту переводить
<skai> вроде.это главное слово и главный аргумент желтой прессы.вроде
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl:  можешь помочь?
<skai> UNIm95: он в отпуске
<UNIm95> skai в хабре зареган?
<skai> неа
<[Raiden]> реально переводят
<[Raiden]> нихрена не хочет в вбоксе 4.1 аеро работать
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> дык ненужно же:)унылая свистоперделка:)
<[Raiden]> ну, это так же может говорить об унылом 3д драйвере вбокса
<skai> или о непоставленных расширениях
<skai> или о хом бейсике семере
<[Raiden]> сча попробуй обмануть, есть ключи для рееста  убирающий проверку
<[Raiden]> ую*
<[Raiden]> опа, я оказывается вддм драйвер не поставил.
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим
<skai> дык
<skai>        skai | или о непоставленных расширениях
<skai> я ж грил
<skai> чето не хватает
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0720/h_1311182110_567158259e.png
<[Raiden]> завелось
<fshp> подскажите, Miro умеет скачивать отдельный файл из торрента?
<korvin> [Raiden], а макось?
<[Raiden]> лениво ставить. дадите готовый имидж - может погоняю
<[Raiden]> Меня интересуют только ос котоыре ест ьофициально на писи
<Night> привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<baronos> пипеац прошил модем и скорость инета упала немного))
<baronos> ничему не научил меня опыт с прошивкой биоса)
<Night> Так я и не понял в чем проблема. никак не могу с 7 раздать нет на убунту
<AndreX> ну это не кнам
<Night> Почему же
<dmay> Night: патамушта купи нормальный роутер, и не парь моск :)
<AndreX> ну, а ты сам подумай, ты в винде не можеш нет расшарить, а причём здесь мы
<dmay> AndreX: цыц, если ты ничего кроме бубунты не знаешь, это не значит что остальные такие же неучи :3
<AndreX> 0_o
<Night> Так раньше все работало и нет включался в обе стороны.
<dmay> Night: а с роутером оно будет работать не "раньше" а всегда 8]
<Pavia> Ну верни обратно.
<artus> Night, але, причем тут семерка вообще?
<Night> Так у меня локалка настроена через свитч
<skai> Night: тебе конкретно спрашивают. причем твоя семерка к каналу убунты?
<Night> Артус ввиду некоторых причин именно 7 работает как сервер
<skai> @kick Night /join ##windows
<skai> @kban --user Night 84600 все равно /join ##windows
<skai> мы ему чтоль виноваты, что семерка сервером
<artus> гг
<jham> skai: погарячился ты. вопрос был убунтовский
<skai> jham: ага.совсем убунтовский вопрос - как настроить раздачу инета с семерки
<skai> jham: когда каноникал перекупила мелкомягких то?
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff:  где половина дождя? (
<AndreX> Sergey_IT, у нас осталась
<Sergey_IT> отдай!
<AndreX> налогооблажение
<jham> skai: дык можт у него разшаривание работает, только с клиентом на убунте проблема
<skai> jham: если бы, да кабы, да во ртуб росли грибы, это был бы не рот, а целый огород
<skai> он рассказал только про то, что венда не раздает инет.с этим на винфак
<Sergey_IT> стихоплеты )
<jham> можт я просто привык к духу английских и немецких убунтуканалов, но этот бан был явно не в духе убунту.
<jham> убунту же для новичков только тем и интересна, что их кормят с ложечки в community
<skai> jham: все в духе.я ж его направил на правильный канал.где его проблему решат:) чем не гуманность?
<[Raiden]> винда не раздает инет, т.к. в лине что бы шлюз по умолч прописать надо гугл перерыть.
<jham> я уверен, что у него проблема с настройкой клиента
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> [Raiden]: хмммм.ты без гугла не осилишь зайти в нетворк менеджер?Оо
<Sergey_IT> skai, "направил на правильный канал" - это теперь так называется? )
<skai> jham: ну так помог бы ему:)
<skai> Sergey_IT: ну да.его вопрос по винде - ему на канал венды.был бы вопрос по перлу - отправил бы на перл:)
<[Raiden]> skai: а в ном ест ьтакая настройка? я давно не видел его.
<[Raiden]> *в нм
<skai> [Raiden]: даааавным даааавно
<[Raiden]> Хм, ок
<skai> тысячи лет назад:)
<skai> да всю его жизнь:)
<skai> везде, кроме кнетврокменеджера (тот даж не видит етх0 и не дает его конфигурить.но конектится к нему может)
 * skai четко думает о ненужности кед
<artus> skai, вреш, тысячи лет назад народ по глиняным табличкам пальцами водил
<skai> artus: дык на одной табличке был нетворк менеджер:)
<skai> думаш как его дизигн придумали
<skai> нашли таблички:)
<[Raiden]> многие облажались с вддм и  вбоксом. Сча на жабере пообщался... Привыкли драйвер ставить в сейфмоде... А надо в нормальной
<skai> [Raiden]: хитрое колдунство:)
<[Raiden]> там ещё запрос хитрый, на котоырй легко не читая ответить ДА , а там написано ставить ли простой драйвер.
<skai> дык.ты сауз парк смотрел?тебя пример кайла не научил, что надо читать eula и все уведомления?
<kadder> privet
<skai> !translit > kadder
<ubuntuhelp> kadder, please see my private message
<skai> !ru > kadder
<[Raiden]> skai: )
<kadder> pomogite nastroit' russkiy
<skai> !utf | kadder
<ubuntuhelp> kadder: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> может у него раскладки в системе нет? :)
<dmay> * Received CTCP VERSION answer from kadder: MegaIRC v4.06
<[Raiden]> ок )
<dmay> [Raiden]: нормального клиента у него нет
<skai> когда он осилит рассказать нам об этом - тада и помогать будем:)а пока - сколько инфы дал - такой ответ и получил
<Escsun> dmay, как нету?
<Escsun> dmay, это ж мега ирс )
<dmay> Escsun: ааа, ну меееега же, а я чот как лох подумал что это не Ъ
<dmay> не, ну мегаирц это чотко, это поцоны оценят
<skai> dmay: *потсоны
<skai> dmay: пиши грамотно
<dmay> skai: потсоны это которые на районе, а в классе это поцоны, темнота
<skai> dmay: а в классе они все сраёна
<skai> и опять таки.нараёне
<skai> а не "на районе"
<dmay> skai: чот ты не с нашего района, поцанчик, как-то не понашему башляешь
<Escsun> dmay, ты его напугал )
<AndreX> нет он за баномётом ушол
<skai> у мну есть бчч и я могу его применить на час:)мой раён круче:)
<chelaxe> скай
<kadder> ïðèâåò âñåì!
<ubuntuhelp> kadder! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kadder> hi!
<kadder>  а как можно обновлять убунту , если в сети инет идет через трафик инспектор?
<dmay> kadder: проставить пиво одмину?
<kadder> я сам админ в данной маленькой сети
<dmay> а в чем проблема то? там же всё через 80ые порты по хттп идёт емнип
<kadder> а вот именно, что не понятно
<korvin> значит возьми пивка и вперед
<kadder> я даже для себя новую группу сделал, в которой все порты открыты ,но не помогло
<kadder> а еще есть варианты?
<Sergey_IT> kadder, а что говорит, на что ругается?
<kadder> во-первых репозиторий не обновляется
<only_you> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/124569/ :-D
<kadder> во-вторых ошибка "Fetch "
<dmay> kadder: а какой реп то?
<kadder> местный
<dmay> а он местный не того? живой ли? )
<kadder> живой
<kadder> в этом весь прикол, что все нормально работает без траф инспектора, а с ним даже с изменением группы - не работает
<Retry007> Не работает фронтальный выход для наушников и микрофона, подскажите пожалуйста где находятся настройки устройств по умолчанию
<UNIm95>  Retry007: посмотри в настройках звука. возможно основным устроуством входа выхода поставлен кодек видюхи
<Retry007> если ставлю кодек от видео карты вообще нет звука, а если Встроенное устройство, то звук только через штекеры с задней стороны системника
<Alagos> Вижу для этих ваших Windows приложения, с помощью которых можно конструировать сайты не зная html. А что то подобное под линукс есть?
<artus> Alagos, есть. у нас есть гугл)
<Alagos> artus: Допустим, я знаю html+css. Но такая вот утилита могла бы помочь сосредоточится на основном ,не заморачиваясь с мелочами. А кроме гугла что то есть? :)
<Pavia> ООо
<artus> Alagos, ага, яндекс ^_^
<Alagos> artus: bind еще есть
<Alagos> mail.ru bigmir.net
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, http://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt#/
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: мне оно ZendFramework напомнило. Спасибо, красивая штука
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, библиотека на QT похожа
<laptoper> Ребят, хочу поставить себе mysql+php Какие пакеты качать, как ставить? Можете проинформировать?
<artus> качай mysql и php )))
<laptoper> а как настраивать и прочее?
<artus> книжку почитай )
<artus> или на канал mysql и php  иди)
<baronos> воо, а в гном 2, часы можно из гном 3 влипить???:-D
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> можно взять родной апплет и засунуть на середину панели
<baronos> вообще грустно)
<artus> или сделать тучу скриншотов и менять их каждую секунду )
<[Raiden]> да не грусти, в октябре уже не будет гнома2
<artus> гг
<Sergey_IT> artus, гг - это что?
<baronos> ну ничего я кде в виртуалке юзаю) хотя не особо нравиться, но легко управлять интерфейсом)
<artus> Sergey_IT, типа ыы тог гг ))
<baronos> дак всмысле разработку гном 2 в октябре вообще прекращают?
<[Raiden]> baronos: фаллбек моде приблизительно похож на гном2 , правда в убунте его тоже из коробки не будет
<Alagos> laptoper: sudo apt-get install php5 mysql
<laptoper> во, спс
<artus> Alagos, вот зачем тайну раскрыл? )
<Alagos> laptoper: ставь сразу sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<[Raiden]> У меня сча в жабере был разговор, на тему, чот лучше федоры ничего нет и что она стабильней чем убунта.
<Alagos> artus: Она была слишком окутанная мраком :)
<laptoper> Я про тоже, в инете мрак
<artus> Alagos, вот так и разбазарили все страшные тайны )
<artus> laptoper, запишись на курсы гугления)
<[Raiden]> переубедить не получилось в общем. Потом выяснилось что чел лет 5 уже её юзает
<laptoper> я гуглил, но там такой бред
<[Raiden]> за такой срок любой дистр становится как родной
<laptoper> там коплировали исходники чето переменные какие то в терминале присваивали и ваще танцы с бубном
<laptoper> я лох, мне надо пичипичи попробывать
<laptoper> больше ниче не надо
<artus> laptoper, http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&source=hp&biw=1245&bih=863&q=ubuntu+mysql+php&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=
<artus> laptoper, вторая ссылка, где там танцы с бубном ?
<Alagos> laptoper: http://ubuntologia.ru/apache-php-mysql
<laptoper> Спасиб ребят
<guest> Я на ламера ведь не похож?
<wechat_for_real> А че у меня KDE при старте 200 МБ отжирают?
<wechat_for_real> Ладно, соврал. 260
<artus> ставь коробку, будеть 60т метров кушать )
<wechat_for_real> ?
<[Raiden]> а ты хочешь что бы они при цене 600рублей за гб, отжирали 160?
<[Raiden]> *за 2 гб
<wechat_for_real> так я на blackbox был. Потом решил на kate поглядеть, потом kde-plasma-workspace -- это минималка в Debian Testing. без амарока, vlc играет. LXDE процессор здесь грузила на 100%, а KDE и не знаю чем прибить. Akonadi слегка убрал, но бл..., что мне на форумах то говорить. У меня работет.
<artus> @voice wechat_for_real
<artus> wechat_for_real, еще 1н мат и бан
<wechat_for_real> Я хочу, чтобы они на Пне1 + 320 МБ тормозили. Почему на 2 ядра + 2 гига тормозят, а на этом хламе нет?
<wechat_for_real> Это с точками?
<wechat_for_real> хм, то вчера, то сегодня.
<wechat_for_real> ок
<artus> это вообще
<wechat_for_real> буду даже без точек
<wechat_for_real> Вроде раньше не банили.
<wechat_for_real> Все-таки с нетинстолла базовую систему без иксов ставить - это красота. Все быстро.
<[Raiden]> могу посоветовать непомук отключить - индексатор местный.
<[Raiden]> у себя лично я не вижу тормозов  4.6.5 + последние дрова от нвидии вообще самолёт
<wechat_for_real> А ты на арче?
<[Raiden]> убунта
<wechat_for_real> даддада, как Вы все это чудо аконади выключаете? Я то его в htop прибил, а по уму как надо?
<artus> а по уму kill )))
<wechat_for_real> А также прибил: knotify, acpid, rpcbind и прочее
<[Raiden]> в systemsettings поиск по меткам и содержимому - там. аконади правда может пускаться другой программой типа кмейла.
<wechat_for_real> А автоматом? В bashrc прописывть или в Xsession. А то каждый раз кучу киллов делать лень то.
<[Raiden]> я точно знаю что можно это отменить вписав в конфиг что-то, но не помню
<wechat_> Я вообще в шоке, это у меня временный хлам, но какого на нем кде пашет, я фигею.
<[Raiden]> мне нечего добавить, могу только сказать что на е4600\4гб\гф8600 всё ок.
<wechat_> 4гб ^_^
<[Raiden]> ещё и фф в фоне с 44 вкладками и я их закрывать не буду ибо лень
<wechat_> Mem:           311        260         51
<wechat_> У тебя вечно 44
<[Raiden]> частенько )
<wechat_> Я вчера тестил на Wmaker'e FF ночной, ну не прикалывает против Opera он никак все-равно.
<wechat_> А как эти "замечательные" << не мат дрова от nvidia ставить? Скачанные чтоли будут мне ядро компилить? Попросили что ли заголовочные файлы, я что-то и забил на это.
<[Raiden]> 2036 сча сожрано , из них 836 сожрал фф - видимо течет потихоньку.  64 бит версии всего.
<AndreX> wechat_, ну в принцыпе у тебя всё нормально, 260 mb это не тока кде забивает, судя по мему, можно конечно повырубать из автозапуска лишнее или де сменить
<artus> wechat_, для нвидии есть вкусный sgfxi, запускаеш, оно само тянет самые последние дрова и ставит)
<[Raiden]> wechat_: надо компилятор и заголовочные sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<artus> wechat_, причем разруливает все проблемы )
<wechat_> o, господа, они !
<[Raiden]> вообще дрова в репах есть в офиц и тут:
<wechat_> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<artus> компилятор оно само ставит даже, ток m-a пришлось ручками поставить
<wechat_> В дебияне тока noveau .
<wechat_> И вообще компилить надоело
<artus> wechat_, оно отключаеть)
<[Raiden]> а.. дебиан.
<artus> wechat_, сквизи, дрова 275.09.07 )))
<wechat_> Так у меня то джек не робит, то новео, то есть все работает, но в xterm сыпет. А бы и на боксах посидел, но дуже у них всех оформление темы страшное ::
<wechat_> wheezy
<wechat_> А на анстейбл не хочу.
<[Raiden]> про компилить точно подмечено. Я тут серьезно собрался менять дистр на опенсусе и всё зафейлилось потому, что я там 1 пакет не нашел, а компилить лень.
<artus> гг
<wechat_> Коекак вернулся
<artus> [Raiden], это ж чего тебе таке нужно то было ?
<[Raiden]> gimp plugin registry , пользуюсь иногда.
<[Raiden]> там сборник
<wechat_> Raiden: Опенсусе конечно хорошо, но там то звук, то флеш, я на нее г... накатил в итоге, ибо замучала
<Alagos> новые люди?
<wechat_> Подождите, господа. вообщето мне что-то полезное делать надо, а я тут систему мучаю. Но дрова точно надо ставить, а в xterm хлам надоел, что сыпется.
<wechat_> А возвращался на тестинг так: for i in `dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}'` ; { sudo aptitude -y -t testing --reinstall install $i ; } Вот так у меня основа не дангрейдилась, а иксы я все же откатил.
<[Raiden]> тут только артус дебианщик.
<wechat_> jack server is not running or cannot be started << где читать? Я то алсу поставил руками, видно ей еще что-то надо, оно не мешает, но ошибки пишет, забивает терминал
<wechat_> [Raiden]: ну мою интел юнити не любит, да и...
<artus> wechat_, так, с проблемами дебиана на канал оного )
<wechat_> затемнения -- я конечно фанатик -- но затемнения в фоксе это не айс
<wechat_> Ой, ладно. Я ночь просидел на англоубунте, правда одно не решили, у пацана на эйсере звук отвалился -- он был рад :)
<artus> wechat_, я без ладно
<artus> проблемы отдельновзятыхи отличных от бубунеты дистрибутивов тут не лечат)
<artus> *бубунты
<wechat_> На #debian-next там сервер другой, его забивать надо, а лень.
<wechat_> Какой дистр, тут даже less не было.
<wechat_> Одно ядро.
<wechat_> build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) вот спасибо
<wechat_> sgfxi с инета брать на гуглкод?
<artus> ага
<wechat_> Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> а.. скрипт для нвидии
<artus> оно и для ати тож
<wechat_> Так. Что они будет свое ядро компилить это нвидия?
<wechat_> С блобом.
<[Raiden]> только модуль
<wechat_> А, отлично
<[Raiden]> к текущему ядру
<wechat_> ага, ko
<wechat_> * А всего лишь хотел Dragon Player.
<sharikoff> лева вышел.. еее =))
<[Raiden]> Dragon ужасен имхо ) более ужасноый ифейс трудно придумать, если только у totem
<artus> sharikoff, куда вышел ?
<sharikoff> из секретных лабораторий рейха
<aleksei> ку
<Abbattar> q
<HACTEHbKA> Как в скрине запустить демона чтобы все его действия записывались в лог?
<sharikoff> tee, nohup ,> и тд
<baronos> допустип у меня в терминале идет обновление есть ли возможность поставить на паузу?
<artus> неа
<[Raiden]> убивай процесс. Если на стадии скачивания то всё будет ок
<[Raiden]> вместо паузы можно другое придумать
<[Raiden]> например ренайс или ограничение по скорости - была утилитка граничивающая любой процесс по скорости
<Abbattar> Alagos : не прыгай
<Alagos> Чего?
<baronos> то есть можно закрыть обновление а потом его заного начать но он будет продолжать с того места обновлений на котором оборвал?
<Alagos> lf
<Alagos> да
<[Raiden]> если на процессе скачки - да.
<[Raiden]> если позже - могут быть ньюансы
<baronos> а ну тогда норм)) спасиб, а то сомнения замучали)
<[Raiden]> а может и не могут. Проверишь - узнаем.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Alagos> напишите мне личное сообщение в чат
<Alagos> artus: ты еще здесь? :)
<baronos> хехе)) а то скорости не хватает на загрузку сериала вот и решил оборвать)
<artus> Alagos, ага
<HACTEHbKA> Как в скрине запустить демона чтобы все его действия записывались в лог?
<[Raiden]> baronos: http://www.linux.unn.ru/debian/node/65
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, будет писацо в лог или нет зависит от самого демона и его настроек
<XuMuK> предусмотрен ли там вапще лог как таковой
<HACTEHbKA> Привет, Хиик. Я думала ты спишь, хотела тебе в джабер постучать =)
<HACTEHbKA> Химик*
<XuMuK> HACTEHbKA, привед)
<aleksei> artus, как здоровье сегодня? )))
<jham> artus: всё таки съездил в киев чтоли?
<artus> aleksei, сегодня гуд)
<aleksei> а вот битаяпамять уже плохо .. (((
<ujjain> Is Uzbek a bit like Russian?
<artus> во, сплит пошол
<rock_warrior> Âñåì äîáðîé íî÷è
<ubuntuhelp> rock_warrior! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<rock_warrior> âñåì äîáðîé íî÷è
<ubuntuhelp> rock_warrior! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<rock_warrior> всем доброй ночи
<rock_warrior> у к вам вопрос. вот решил мигрировать с окон на никсы, вроде бы выбрал убунту, но еще есть вопросы. в убунте много ресурсов требуют постоянного интернета? так как сижу через 3g, трафик лимитирован и скорость тоже
<artus> rock_warrior, вот я тоже сидю через 3g и не парюсь) трафик монторитцо, если че можно поднять сквид для кешироания, и вообще его в тунель для сжития трафика завурнуть)
<rock_warrior> хорошо. что посоветуете? убунту, кубунту для новичка? стоял одно время недолго минт с гномом, понравилось. так что лучше для новичка кде или гном?
<aleksei> это уже сам выбирай, тут не посоветовать
<aleksei> хотя... раз минт с гномом стоял, то гдм прывычней для тебя будет по идее ...
<rock_warrior> ну просто мало ли. гном стоял, так вроде настроеная и готовая сразу. может кде для работі нормальной еще и напильником нужно будет допиливать...
<artus> rock_warrior, выбирай что хочеш, но помни - кеды зло !
<aleksei> artus, откуда такая неприязнь кедам? )))
<artus> aleksei, а чего в них хорошего то)
<aleksei> artus, да ничего, ресурсы жрут, заразы )))
<artus> ну воть)
<aleksei> но зато красивооо ...
<rock_warrior> программировать под окна на делфи можно будет? извращенній вопрос)
<artus> aleksei, анекдот про красиво есть) но я вам его не раскажу)
<artus> rock_warrior, програмировать на дельфи вообще извращение )
<aleksei> rock_warrior, ну если только через lazaurus,но он глючный )))
<rock_warrior> знаю) но иногда нужно)
<rock_warrior> вообще уговариваю друга сервер из под виндов под никсы перевести. вот интересно,  а нечто РДП виндового есть? ну кроме ссл)
<aleksei> а вообще, если программить надо под маздай, то проще всего виртуалку навесить
<artus> rock_warrior, эммм, а нафига на сервере гуи вообще?
<rock_warrior> а что все серверные сборки без гуя?
<artus> rock_warrior, а зачем он там ?
<rock_warrior> просто перейти с виндов на голый ссл будет стожновато, вот и хотелось бы подобие рдп или радмина
<aleksei> почему же? есть гуии на серверных сборках, только он там нафиг не нужен )))
<artus> rock_warrior, а ссл тут причем ? )))
<rock_warrior> ссш*
<aleksei> он имел в виду ssh наверное 0))
<artus> rock_warrior, не неси чуш, если те тяжело переходить без радминов то зачем туда вообще лезть)
<rock_warrior> угу, опечатка)
<rock_warrior> хреново. спасибо)
<rock_warrior> а сколько ресурсов по умолчанию примерно кушают серверные сборки? без апачей и тд и тп
<artus> 20ть метров памяти 400 метров на винте )
<artus> как то так )
<artus> rock_warrior, что значит серверные сборки?
<rock_warrior> фигасе!)
<rock_warrior> ну есть же сборки для серверов, а не десктопов.
<shenmue> с гуи в вином и вов
<artus> rock_warrior, зачем для сервера сборка ? ))) а вообще есть )
<shenmue> надож админу работу работать
<rock_warrior> ну как бы для сервера))) зачем еще)
<aleksei> админ только первые 2 месяца работает ...
<dmay> а чо ето вы не спите?
<shenmue> мультики смотрю
<rock_warrior> остальное время делает вид что работает)
<dmay> aleksei: наивный. настоящий хороший админ работает всегда. ибо предела совершенству и счастью пользоватетелей нет ^_^
<aleksei> !!! +1,вот только я чёт не настоящий походу:D
<aleksei> +1,вот только я чёт не настоящий походу:D
<dmay> shenmue: в стране заводы стоят! а он мультики смотрит! марш работать!
<shenmue> их же рисуют и переводят что бы я смотрел
<dmay> это всё происки вражеских шпионов, дабы подорвать мощь страны
<artus> dmay, че, тебе как примерному негру дали перерыв ? )
<aleksei> у негров нет перерывов (((
<dmay> artus: не, я просто суточную нормы выполнил :3
<shenmue> dmay, выспался хоть? =)
<dmay> так что теперь можно посрать в ирц и баиньки :3
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31240
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-21
<sharikoff> DEBUG.EXE, шапочка из фольги и приём таблеток не пропускать.
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, а в комплект входят?
<artus> я б взял)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> фуфло очередное
<artus> и форму должны выдавать
<artus> потому что без формы не секурно
<sharikoff> во
<sharikoff> http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?14/88/60
<sharikoff> вот это новость так новость
<artus> фигня)
<shenmue> фу
<shenmue> макось бяка
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> после этой фразы вы должны оба 2 анигилироватцо
<artus> шариков тебя должен пристрелить и потом чесно стрельнуть в себя)
<shenmue> низя
<shenmue> это грех
<shenmue> я сам его грохну
<artus> из банхамерной рогатци зя)
<artus> *рогатки
<Abbattar> ребят можете подсказать шелл типа sellmix.com ?
<artus> sharikoff, а у тебя шапочка из фольги есть?
<sharikoff> shenmue, http://itmages.ru/image/view/52382/689dc1e4
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> это шатл
<sharikoff> на досуге
<artus> sharikoff, а яблочко то стремное )
<sharikoff> ну старый логотип просто
<sharikoff> а макось бяка только для тех кто ее на картинках только видел =)
<shenmue> мде?
<sharikoff> угу
<shenmue> а те кто юзал и считают ее бякой ?
<sharikoff> юзал сколько?
<sharikoff> 3 дня?
<shenmue> хм вот специально секундомер запускал
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> вот о том и речь
<shenmue> 72 дня 34 часа 76 минут 2 секунды и 2 года
<shenmue> плюс минус десять лет
<sharikoff> имхо как бы это сказать... загибаешь
<sharikoff> максимум неделя
<shenmue> да не..
<shenmue> учился
<shenmue> маки стояли
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> я када учился у нас пеньки первые стояли
<sharikoff> поэтому пи си  -гавно
<shenmue> и ты щас с мака?
<sharikoff> нет
<sharikoff> я щас на работе
<shenmue> все таки надо тебя пристрелить =)
<shenmue> что б работал
<[Raiden]> вот это кот http://img15.nnm.ru/6/b/5/b/b/7968170e17c42095731ea0696d5.jpg
<shenmue> горлум оО
<Abbattar> египетская порода
<sig_w1ll> хорошая киса
<danger4u> ;-)
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<nigelist> Привет всем!
<TomFarr> Одно тело может быть здесь?
<sharikoff> gogo http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0721/h_1311217056_faacfedee9.png =)
<shenmue> fuuuu
<TomFarr> sharikoff, венда
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> тьфу на вас =)
<sharikoff> это убунта леон
<shenmue> fuuu
<sharikoff> тьфу на вас еще раз=)
<shenmue> админы
<shenmue> а он плюется
<shenmue> =(
<shenmue> хам
<sharikoff> да хам
<sharikoff> и мне хорошо
 * shenmue пустил фаербол в sharikoff
<shenmue> умри!!!
<sharikoff> ха ха ха
<sharikoff> говорю я
<sharikoff> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0721/h_1311219662_fcdb2a55f4.jpeg
<shenmue> ппц
<shenmue> прям раздули .... смс ки тырят
<sharikoff> всем как всегда.. но сам факт.. закрывать жеж надо..
<TomFarr> Какая самая маленькая оповещалка о новых письмах, на gmail?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: хром?
<inkvizitor68sl> TomFarr: в общем если хром - то смотри плагины gmailchecker
<inkvizitor68sl> если не хром - то есть такой же для конвертика в трее
<inkvizitor68sl> tray gmailchecker ubuntu
<inkvizitor68sl> как то так
<TomFarr> inkvizitor68sl, если бы мне нужен был браузер, я бы использовал оперу. Но я работаю в линукс. gmailchecker разумно видимо. Но разумней XMMP в пиджине. Все равно спасибо!
<skai> а есть clous service notification
<skai> с проверкой почты (не тока от гмыла) и рсс (в том числе и гуглоридера)
<TomFarr> Cloud
<skai> ну да
<skai> очепятка
<skai> очепяткус очепяткович
<TomFarr> Здесь вопрос безопасности, заботит. Могу ли я доверять например разработчикам Cairo? И однажды Gnome сказал мне: Bourne is a root again, и не пустил работать...
<Sergey_IT> sharikoff, где обещанный дождь? (
<shenmue> он мак ставит
<shenmue> не мешай
<TomFarr> система...
<User614[web]> народ где дрова скачать на асус к53в
<TomFarr> в интернете
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, раньше мак на полях рос - теперь редко увидишь
<User614[web]> сайт подскажите
<shenmue> User614[web], никогда не ищи дрова на сайте производителя. 100% их там нет
<Sergey_IT> User614[web], какие дрова?
<User614[web]> асус к53в
<TomFarr> кваква 53 раза?
<TomFarr> абАсус К 53 летнему Возрасту?
<sig_wall> зомг, и тут томфар :)
<TomFarr> ;)
<TomFarr> ZOMG, имя помнится...
<TomFarr> меня много (с)
<sig_wall> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=zomg
<TomFarr> ZOMG was the ruler of the planet XYRZON
<Alagos> Парни, почему комп может тупо вырубаться?
<Sergey_IT> User614[web], что то мне это напоминает - бензин для мерседеса (
<TomFarr> Alagos, перегрев
<TomFarr> Давно генеральную уборку делал?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, у нас беды только: жара, дождь, снег - выбирай
<Alagos> Хм...
<Alagos> А в логах он пишет чего вырубился?
<Alagos> Просто он может вырубиться сразу при старте, а потом, через пару запусков, может проработать целый день нормально
<Alagos> Я вообще ума не приложу что это может быть...
<Alagos> стоит убунта 10.04
<TomFarr> Для того, чтобы делать генеральную уборку и добираться до внутреннего космоса, нужно понимать, как можно убираться в пятницу - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCKTewjr2pM
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, так он выключается или зависает?
<TomFarr> Sergey_IT, может и вырубаться если младше 7 лет.
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: он тупо вырубается... Было вчера такое, что завис звук пиджина, и я его не мог убить никак... Пока не перезагрузил - пипкало постоянно...
<Sergey_IT> Alagos,  нет техничекого термина "вырубается"!
<sharikoff> открой
<sharikoff> проверь контакты
<sharikoff> мож память отошла мож видюха
<sharikoff> почисти
<shenmue> семь бед - один рест
<shenmue> ресет*
<User597[web]> помогите пожалуйста! подойдут ли драйвера от windows на убунту?
<shenmue> нет
<User597[web]> а которые идут с диском?
<shenmue> инструкцию прочитай к ноуту для начала
<Alagos> Дык я его только перебрал
<Alagos> Все почистил и заново повтыкал...
<Alagos> А может это быть из-за того что пару кондёров вздулось немного?
<User597[web]> я семерку снес теперь хочу Ubutu поставить
<shenmue> User597[web], тебе сюда
<shenmue> http://ubuntologia.ru/
<Sergey_IT> User597[web], так поставь и посмотри
<shenmue> но если и впредь будешь спрашивать где скачивать дрова то вернись на семерку
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, после разборки такое бывает, что-то плохо подключил... а кондеры - это совсем плохо
<jlewka> всем привет
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: Я уже несколько раз подключал... Думал по началу что клавиша пуска западает... Это могут быть кандёры?
<jlewka> подскажите пожалуйста, а как можно сделать слепок прав доступа в опредленной дир. ?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, кондеры могут
<jlewka> тоесть, есть дир. с кучей файлов и, я, хочу, временно этой дир. присвоить 777, но перед этим, можно ли как нить сделать слепок установленных прав?
<Sergey_IT> народ! Ну что за язык? Слепок - это что? (
<jlewka> Sergey_IT, http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BA
<jlewka> Sergey_IT, ну так есть какой нить стандартный способ для этого?
<Sergey_IT> jlewka, написать скрипт/прогу
<jlewka> Sergey_IT, а стандартных средст нету?
<Sergey_IT> jlewka, не видел (. Бекап сделать может
<Alagos> jlewka: сделай dd if=/home/name/place/ of=/media/diske/place2/
<Alagos> И будет тебе все сохранено как ест
<Alagos> есть
<jlewka> Alagos, а если папка вести пару гигов?
<Alagos> jlewka: то и скопированный образ будет весить столько же :)
<Alagos> Ну если это стандартная папка, то можно будет потом дать всем папкам 755 и всем файлам 644 командой
<vdrandom> кто там говорил, что lighttpd>nginx?
<Alagos> кто то в weechat-e скрипт snotify.py использует?
<vdrandom> реквестирую комментариев по сабжу :)
<vdrandom> Alagos, а что он делает? звуки издаёт?
<Alagos> Да
<Alagos> По идее должен издавать...
<Alagos> Вот только не понятно какие параметры вводить нужно :)
<vdrandom> а ещё такой вопрос. настраивал ли кто-нибудь udev так, чтобы он флеши монтировал синхронно?
<DropSQL> всем привет
<DropSQL> подскажите плз как в PulseAudio настроить микрофон? (в скайпе не работает) Ubuntu 11.04
<roman__> всем привет
<vdrandom> йо
<DropSQL> настроил :)
<shenmue> незачто
<shenmue> я знал что мое молчание тебе поможет
<DropSQL> shenmue: знакомый помог :)
<vdrandom> значит, молчание shenmue помогло твоему знакомому
<shenmue> так трудно сказать спасибо...
<shenmue> каких то знакомых придумывают
<shenmue> вот молодежж...
<Alagos> artus|znc|: просыпайся уже :)
<DropSQL> подскажите плз, как сделать чтобы в thunderbird не пропадало unity меню
<DropSQL> оно пропадает когда я сворачиваю и разворачиваю окно с помощью firetray
<polatov> привет, парни
<polatov> поможет кто-нить с bind-ом?
<DropSQL> хай
<polatov> ку
<Alagos> Alagos: ololo
<Alagos> Блин... Тест пашет, а сообщения - нет
<Alagos> Alagos: ololo
<Alagos> Не пашет... Ну что такое...
<[ex]p|0s10n> f
<Alagos> парни, как можно указать громкость в aplay?
<Alagos> м?
<skai> man aplay
<Alagos> так я уже там...
<vdrandom> aplay использует текущую громкость ALSA же
<vdrandom> не?
<Alagos> и как ее? Через alsamix настроить?
<portos> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> Alagos, amixer
<skai> SergeyIT: alsamixer
<skai> SergeyIT: тебе жалко быкв было?
<SergeyIT> skai. - не жалко ), amixer - коммандлайн
<skai> алсамиксер - нкурсес.и что?
<SergeyIT> так может ему из скрипта надо... (
<SainTT> Нонсенс окна в 11.04 тормозят из за Mouse A4tech... как исправить не кто не знает ?
<korvin> s/не кто/никто/
<SainTT> никто*
<portos> помогите с настройкой самба (( у меня пк на ктором установлена самба не видит всех пк. вот паста конфига http://pastebin.com/96fCG2Ez
<[in]p|0s10n> всем привет
<[in]p|0s10n> подскажите, в убунту 10,04, в файрфокс 5 можно убрать как-нить глобал мню? вернее переключить его, чтобы отображался, как в винде 7 или убунту 11,04?
<korvin> точно так же как и везде: через меню Вид...
<[in]p|0s10n> оу
<[in]p|0s10n> точняк)))
<[in]p|0s10n> спасибо
<[in]p|0s10n> а еще - как пароль восстановить тут?
<SergeyIT> portos, присоединяйся ) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=161501.0;topicseen
<[in]p|0s10n> как пароль восстановить тут?
<[in]p|0s10n> какой командоооой?
<portos> SergeyIT: сеть увидел пк вот только требует пароль
<Escsun> Привет всем
<SergeyIT> ку, все обедают
<Alagos> агаг
<Alagos> artus: ку, ты тут?
<artus> Alagos, ай?
<Alagos> artus: а тот плагин, содержание которого ты мне давал, это snotify.py?
<Alagos> artus: а то я на работе тоже поставить звук захотел, а оно не хочет почему то для лички и подсвеченного пахать. Пока что работает только для буффера...
<artus> Alagos, угу
<baronos> а вот на такой гном 3 я еще согласен перейти http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/9414/51532227.png ))))
<dmay> с древней менюшкой из прошлого века? даже без поиска?
<dmay> может сразу в консоль? :3
<korvin> убожество...
<dmay> алсо, хост - грязный мерзкий макозакос ^_^
<dmay> вот говорят что линукс весь такой впереди планеты всей, а как юнити осилить так начинается - нууу, напридумывали, нипривыыычна...
<dmay> skai: скажи им
<skai> не бойтесь.он тролль и будет вас мучить:)терпите, или побаню всех, кто сорвется
<skai> dmay: эт сказать?:)
<dmay> skai: ну вот, взял и всё испортил XD
<skai> кстати да
<skai> хост - грязный макозакос
<dmay> и пользователь там зовется ubuntu
<skai> дык.комп человека с фантазией
<dmay> дык, тяга к древним интерфейсам уже хорошо говорит о фантазии
<sharikoff> artus: q
<sharikoff> dmay: прив
<dmay> sharikoff:
<artus> sharikoff, q
<Alagos> artus: а как ты прописывал настройки так, что бы оно звуки давало на личку и на сообщения тебе в чате?
<Alagos> artus: какие параметры вводить нужно?
<artus> Alagos, там в коменах все )
<Alagos> artus: тот файл дома ...
<artus> Alagos, так тебе продублировать чтоль?
<Alagos> artus: Если не сложно :)
<artus> Alagos, ну дык пнуть не мог чтоль? ) ща)
<Alagos>  /snotify test работает. И когда буффер прописываю - работае. А вот на личку и на подсвеченное не работает...
<Alagos> Не мону вкурить что я делаю не так...
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/649027/
<artus> Alagos, /set *anot* ты делал?
<Alagos> artus: я дома все настроил. А теперь на работе решил такое же сделать. Нашел скрипт на питоне snotify.py поставил его через /weeget install snotify.py
<artus> Alagos, это не тот снотифи
<Alagos> artus: дальше выставил путь для звуков на приватное сообщение и на личку, но сработало только в тесте. Поставил звук на буффер - работает... А у тебя какой то другой скрипт... Или просто более новый
<Alagos> Та я так и подумал, что он какой то не такой
<Alagos> я понял...
<Alagos> оно просто не умеет воспроизводить личку и подсвеченные сообщения :)
<Alagos> А тот скрипт, который написал твой друг - ты его публиковать собираешься?
<Alagos> artus: спасибо, работает :) Я доволен как слон :)
<artus> Alagos, ))
<NoOova> Народ! как бы вы лучше разделили вебсервер между пользователями?
<dmay> пользователям вершки, админам корешки
<NoOova> понятно всё это
<NoOova> имеется ввиду:
<NoOova> /var/www это как щас хоум
<NoOova> в нём домашние папки пользователей
<NoOova> каждый пользователь поумолчанию имеет папки ~/www, ~/logs, и т.п.
<artus> NoOova, а че не в /home делать ?
<artus> и каждаму пользователю туда его www
<NoOova> поздняк метаться =) / 20 gb, /var/ 160gb
<NoOova> уже сделал так
<NoOova> так больше нравится
<NoOova> темболее там ещё мускуль
<NoOova> пхп лучше как cgi делать?
<NoOova> при таком раскладе
<laptoper> dmay узерок на чужок лепесток не разивай роток
<dmay> laptoper: why soo sloooooow?
<laptoper> dmay i was thinking
<dmay> 20 минут на 7 слов? у меня для тебя плохие новости... XD
<laptoper> да
<Alagos> artus: а можно этот скрипт выложить в паблик weechat-a?
<artus> Alagos, эть не мой, пусть хозяин его выкладывать)
<maksim> всем привет кто мне может помочь со скриптом в bash с выводом пробелов
<maksim> ?
<[Raiden]> echo -e "   \n 3пробела--^"
<[Raiden]> какой вопрос (с)
<maksim> вопрос в том что мне надо в файле сохранить пробелы
<maksim> а сохронение идет постоянно с первой строчки
<laptoper> Ребят, кто называется фильм где траволта такой на раслабоне по улице шагает в перевалочку?
<[Raiden]> перенаправлением наверное сохраняешь , т.е. >
<[Raiden]> а дописывать это >>
<laptoper> упс не туда
<maksim> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=161443.0
<maksim> вот тему которую создал
<[Raiden]> ясно, сча подумаем
<maksim> мне дописывать надо на первую строчку постоянно это сделал но там пробелов нету
<[Raiden]> кто помнит баш можете поправить. У меня склероз http://paste.org.ru/?dytmdi
<[Raiden]> в последней строке можно всё убрать кроме переменой и и добавить запись в файл )
<maksim> спасибо сейчас посмотрю
<[Raiden]> Как-то покрасивей чего-то не придумывается
<Alagos> artus: а ты можешь его спросить?
<[Raiden]> maksim: мне ещё не нравится в твоем скрипте опции сед
<[Raiden]> я чего-то их не пойму
<Alagos> А что там у него за скрипт?:
<[Raiden]> Alagos: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=161443.0
<maksim> почему ненравится? а как мне тогда сделать чтобы постоянно записывало на 1 строку а другие строки ниже опускались
<maksim> ?
<[Raiden]> maksim: не нравится, потому, что не работает )
<maksim> он ведь все хорошо кажится записывал я провирял только кроме пробелов
<Alagos> парни, а что делает команда $bell ?
<Escsun> Alagos, это не команда
<Escsun> Alagos, это переменная )
<maksim> я добавил к скрипту sed  "1 i ${P}." -i /home/maksim/cr/log и пробелов опять невыводит
<[Raiden]> а обязательно sed. ты же говориш тебе просто в начало файла надо пробелы сунуть.
<[Raiden]> почему бы не echo "   "  >file1 ; cat /home/maksim/cr/log >file1 ; mv file1  /home/maksim/cr/log
<[Raiden]> по дурацки правда выглядит
<[Raiden]> ой, во второй команде >> вместо >
<[Raiden]> чего молчат все?
<poffigu> кто здесь о_О
<poffigu> :)
<NoOova> народ как в аптитуде выбрать версию пакетика?
<maksim> а можно и так
<[Raiden]> ну понятно, вам бы в урбан побегать, а баш незнает никто
<NoOova> или как в аптгете её выбрать
<vdrandom> а где более протухшие пакеты - в дебиане или текущей убунте лтс? :)
<Henoxek> debian
<Alagos> В дебиане, согласен
<Alagos> А что стабильнее, дебиан, или убунту? :)
<Henoxek> centos
<Alagos> если брать server и lts
<Alagos> freeBSD сразу
<vdrandom> фряха состоит из компиляции портов же ну
<Alagos> Если соберёшь - а ты попробуй собери - то будет стабильным.
<vdrandom> как и гента
<korvin> ну и чо?
<vdrandom> лесом обеих.
<Henoxek> pkg_add во фряхе есть вообще-то
<korvin> кроме того там есть и реп собранных пакетов
<vdrandom> да, при этом чтобы php поддерживался апачем, оба собирать надо лол
<Alagos> ))))
<vdrandom> и зависимостями pkg_add не рулит
<korvin> vdrandom, зато sysinstall рулит
<NoOova> блин как мне через апт поставить пхп 5.2 вместо 5.3
<NoOova> без дпкг
<vdrandom> подключить соответствующие репы
<NoOova> не качая пакет руками
<NoOova> дак он есть
<vdrandom> а dpkg - это тулза апта
<NoOova> я хз как выбать версию
<NoOova> пакета
<NoOova> в аптитуде
<NoOova> он там 99% есть
<NoOova> версию метапакета точнее
<NoOova> илинет ? O_o
<vdrandom> погугли
<NoOova> [v kflyj njulf lhwujq djghjc
<vdrandom> арчик что ли на сервачке поднять...
<NoOova> зенд оптимизер ещё на 5.3 не вышел?
<vdrandom> а разве должен?
<NoOova> ак надо
<NoOova> как зазенденное запускать
<NoOova> подозревая что зенд гуард лоадер делает чтото подобное?
<poffigu> NoOova: http://ndmitry.ru/daungrejd-paketa-sredstvami-aptitude/
<poffigu> может поможет
<[Raiden]> NoOova: apt-cache  policy foo - версии и репы ,   apt-get install foo=2.2.4-1  - поставить конкретную. И тут надо помнить про обновлния и флаг hold
<poffigu> а-а-а-а-а-а-пчхи
<poffigu> прошу прощения
<DarthGrey> )
<[Raiden]> Так, срочно в карантин!
<[Raiden]> )
<Alagos> парни
<poffigu> есть
<Alagos> А как вывод программы отправить в /dev/null?
<poffigu> >
<[Raiden]> 1>/dev/null 2>&1
<[Raiden]> это верняк
<portos> Всем привет
<poffigu> о_О они на свет лезут
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> больше не меньше. На аглийском небось больше 1000
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо, напомнил :)
<Levran> êòî îíè?
<ubuntuhelp> Levran! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> Alagos: юзай заметки
<Alagos> [Raiden]: какие заметки?
<[Raiden]> какие-нить по вкусу. Я сча пользуюсь cherrytree
<User345[web]> ребята установка не получается
<poffigu> хм... думаю достаточно информации, сейчас подумаем
<User345[web]> черный экран и все
<[Raiden]> до черного экрана было чего-нить?
<User345[web]> да загрузка шла
<[Raiden]> Так, надо на улицу чтоли выбратья, пока солнце не село. То что тут около сотни всего, позволяет пофлудить ) когда 1000 это ппц.
<User345[web]> шла установка
<[Raiden]> User345[web]: попробуй в меню загрузки, если не видно - потыркай кнопки когда человечек с клавой покажется.
<[Raiden]> ...пофтыкать ф клавиши, там подписаны они внизу, на 1 из них есть опция nomodeset
<Levran> ïðîâåðêà
<ubuntuhelp> Levran! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User345[web]> помогите
<Levran> привет
<Alagos> Alagos: ololo
<Alagos> Это что то не сработало...
<Levran> lululu
<Alagos> Напишите что то теста ради :)
<[Raiden]> тест
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], Fail!
<User717[web]> до черного экрана шла установка а я ее отменил нечаянно
<User717[web]> а теперь не грузит диск
<User717[web]> что делать помогите
<Alagos> [Raiden]: спасибо. Но нужно сообщние в приват, и в чат с выделеным ником :)
<User717[web]> люди помогите
<Alagos> User717[web]: А что ты ставил?
<Alagos> artus: можешь мне помочь? :)
<artus> угу
<Alagos> напиши мне сообщение по нику? :)
<artus> Alagos, фыыфыфыфыы
<Alagos> artus: жирно!!!
<Alagos> artus: оказалось что хватает обычного beep.pl плугина
<Alagos> я засунул в него опцию aplay alarm.wav>/dev/null 2>&1
<Alagos> и теперь оно делает то же самое :)
<portos> Люди подскажите как узнать путь к linux source, папка /usr/src/ - пустая
<korvin> а ты сорцы поставил?
<korvin> поставь пакет linux-source
<korvin> или как-то так
<skai> [Raiden]:
<skai> [Raiden]: быстро говори название той тулзы, похожей на синаптик, но для кед
<skai> [Raiden]: быстро говори название той тулзы, похожей на синаптик, но для кед
<korvin> alien?
<korvin> ой не
<korvin> "та тулза, похожая на синаптик" == "фронт-енд к менеджеру пакетов"
<korvin> хотя все равно нифига не короче =/
<skai> мюон
<skai> во вспомнил
<Umren> а нафиг они нужны?
<Umren> мало того что они все уродливые, так еще ж aptitude есть
<dooody> привет всем
<sig_wall> hello
<poffigu> шалом
<dooody> можно вопрос? есть люди увлеченные WoT?
<artus> есть
<artus> но это все матрица
<poffigu> :)
<korvin> WoT a FuCk?
<dooody> подскажите пожалуйста, сделал все как здесь: http://forum.worldoftanks.ru/index.php?/topic/6955-wot-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4-linux/
<artus> @kick korvin не ругайсо
<korvin> jr
<korvin> ok
<korvin> извините
<dooody> но проблема с разрешением экрана
<korvin> не смог удержаться
<artus> )))
<dooody> как исправить?
<artus> dooody, нет там проблем с разрешением )
<dooody> у меня разрешения экрана 1366х768,  при запуске WoTX1 весь экран черный и квадрат посередине, в котором игра 800х600, как исправить?
<Escsun> dooody, а игра через что?
<Escsun> dooody, нативная или через вайн?
<skai> ubuntuhelp:
<artus> воть
<skai> @op Umren
<dooody> скачал WoTFLIX
<Escsun> dooody, а про танки
<artus> dooody, руучками в preferenses.xml выстави разрешение игрушки)
<dooody> dooody: подскажите пожалуйста, сделал все как здесь: http://forum.worldoftanks.ru/index.php?/topic/6955-wot-%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4-linux/
<dooody> artus где искать?
<skai> отож
<artus> dooody, там где у тя профиль живет
<skai> @deop
<skai> @deop artus
<artus> dooody, [/home/artus/WoTFLIX/.wine/drive_c/users/artus/Application Data/Wargaming.net/WorldOfTanks]%
<dooody> <windowedWidth>	1024	</windowedWidth><windowedHeight>	768	</windowedHeight><fullscreenWidth>	1024	</fullscreenWidth><fullscreenHeight>	768	</fullscreenHeight>
<dooody> здесь?
<artus> угу
<artus> dooody, да и выруби эмуляцию рабочего стола
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг.
<dooody> вырубил
<dooody> попробуем
<baronos> в кде можно сделать рабочий стол стандартный чтоб заполнял весь экран а не как виджет?
<rapidsp> можно
<baronos> ок спс)
<rapidsp> baronos: тип комнаты - просмотр папки
<dooody> ок, расширение экрана нормальное, но изображение ниже края экрана на сантимерт
<dooody> то есть сверху полоса черная 1 см
<User589[web]> Всех приветствую. Подскажите пожалуйста такой вопрос. У меня убунту 10.04. решил поставить рабочий стол кде (apt-get install kde-full), перезапустил, но: нет нетворкменеджера, и все на англ. языке. Вернулся в гном, набрал команду для руссификации (apt-get 
<jlewka1> всем привет
<[Raiden]> о как http://www.linux.org.ru/news/opensource/6521895
<User589[web]> команда для руссификации (apt-get install kde-l10n-ru) не помогла
<jlewka1> народ, подскажите, а не у кого щас нету проблем с транспортом mrim в pidgin'e ?
<[Raiden]> User589[web]: этого мало, надо ещё выбрать русский в  systemsettings
<rapidsp> User589[web]: зайди в настойки, покажи какой язык хочешь
<rapidsp> )
<[Raiden]> jlewka1: ytn nhfycgjhnf - ytn ghj,ktv
<[Raiden]> no transport - no problem
<jlewka1> )))
<rapidsp> User589[web]: а вообще ставят обычно kubuntu-desktop
<User589[web]> <rapidsp> то есть набрать kubuntu-desktop и все будет окей
<[Raiden]> User589[web]: а что ты пытаешся сделать?
<mva> если кому интересно, вдруг, http://mva.psto.net/gtisf
<User589[web]> я имею ввиду у меня сейчас опять только гном. То есть решил все с начала сделать.
<[Raiden]> User589[web]: sudo apt-get install kde-l10n-ru language-pack-kde-ru , потом пускай системсеттингс и выберай русский
<[Raiden]> всё
<dooody> а как вырубить зависшее виндозное приложение? горячие клавиши не помогают
<sig_wall> mva: етокен я так понимаю шифрует сам и не выдаёт закрытый ключ ни при каких обстоятельствах?
<User589[web]> <[Raiden]> спасибо буду пробовать
<dooody> ща пришлось ноут выключать
<[Raiden]> User589[web]: полный вариант кубунты - sudo apt-get install kbuntu-desktop
<[Raiden]> ku*
<[Raiden]> мне кстати синий сплэш нравится больше чем фиолетовый
<mva> sig_wall: дыа
<User589[web]> <[Raiden]> а ku* это что такое
<[Raiden]> User589[web]: исправление опечатки в слове kbuntu
<User589[web]> в смысле дописать в команду
<User589[web]> А понял извини спасибо
<[Raiden]> нп
<[Raiden]> jlewka1: транспорт этот кстатирабочий, хоть немного? Всё хотел поставить но лень было.
<vdrandom> ммм
<vdrandom> а чего такого может не хватать серверу, если вместо линий в псевдографических интерфейсах отображаются xxxxxx?
<jlewka1> [Raiden], до сего момента работал нормально, правда временами падает)
<vdrandom> при чём не всегда
<amgarching> vdrandom: echo $TERM
<vdrandom> screen-256color
<amgarching> от терминала может зависеть
<vdrandom> тут что-то другое. в mc рисуются
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: шрифт кривой может
<vdrandom> тоже маловероятно :) с домашнего компа эта линия отображается, а с сервера -нет
<vdrandom> одинаковым шрифтом в putty
<[Raiden]> ну а мы тут причем, может дело в путти
<vdrandom> не, дело в дебиане и, возможно, в вичате. но хрен с ним :)
<vdrandom> [Raiden], все тут присутствующие всегда ни при чём :)
<[Raiden]> не, дело либо с параметрами терминала либо со шрифтом
<[Raiden]> сдей ещё раз dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<[Raiden]> cltkfq
<[Raiden]> тфу
<[Raiden]> screen-256color - это ещё смущает.
<maglight> Привет всем. Кто-нибудь знает, откуда можно скачать самую новую версию wine для Debian Squezee?
<maglight> *squeeze
<User050[web]> Приветствую еще раз. Ну подскажите пожалуйста такой момент. Поставил на убунту 10.04 рабочий стол кде. Все вроде бы нормально, только в нетворкменеджере подключение по локальной сети настроил , а в закладка vpn  не активна кнопка добавить. 
<valera> Всем привет!
<valera> Люди помогите пожалуйста. Зависает убунта намертво, помогает только хардварный ресет. Зависает как на x86 так и на x64.
<skai> люди помогите пожалуйста. не едет машина намертво.помогает только пинки. не едет как по асфальту, так и по земле
<User050[web]> Народ у подскажите?
<valera_> кто-нибудь знает решение моей проблемы?
<User050[web]> Народ подскажите пожалуйста. Поставил на убунту 10.04 рабочий стол кде. Все вроде бы нормально, только в нетворкменеджере подключение по локальной сети настроил , а в закладка vpn  не активна кнопка добавить. Что делать, помогите?
<User050[web]> Рабочий стол ставил командой apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<User050[web]> может быть я еще что-то забыл поставить? А?
<User050[web]> Я так понял тут ни кто не знает да?
<User050[web]> может быть какую нибудь команду типа kde-pptp или что-то подобное, не знаете?
<[Raiden]> User050[web]: хз, я вообще не смог заставить работать кдешный нм.
<[Raiden]> поройся по kubuntu.ru , если никто не отзовется
<rapidsp> User050[web]: попробуй поставить network-manager-pptp-kde
<User050[web]> <[Raiden]> спасибо буду пробовать.
<artus> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.39.3; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 3.0-rc7-git9; the latest beta kernel is 3.0-rc7.
<[Raiden]> фамилия к месту
<[Raiden]> Похлебкин В. В. Национальные кухни наших народов. М.: Пищевая промышленность, 1978
<Pavia> Дай скачать
<Pavia> Пишут интересная книга
<[Raiden]> мне только заголовок попался
<Alagos> я получил аванс :)
<artus> класно тебе)
<Alagos> artus: можно на пиво идти :)
<artus> та да )
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, не торопись, подожди зарплату ;)
<[Raiden]> Пивко скоро буде сложно купить в России, думаю все уже в курсе )
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: :) А ты откуда сам? Из России?
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, питер
<Umren> [Raiden], да ладно, просто после обеда будут брать ящик )
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], это будет нормально... а сейчас беспредел
<Umren> зато вечером в магазинах просторне ебудет
<[Raiden]> МОжно контрабандой с украины оболонь какую-нить возить
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> с белорусии
<Umren> там как раз все вывозят
<Sergey_IT> из Финки не привезешь - там еще строже )
<newmanUbuntu>  народ музыку не воспроизводит
<newmanUbuntu> где дрова  взять.
<[Raiden]> какую-то конкретную музыку или звуко вообще?
<[Raiden]> ки*
<newmanUbuntu> звука нет
<newmanUbuntu> звук есть
<newmanUbuntu> мп3
<newmanUbuntu> не воспроизводит
<[Raiden]> можно доставить пакет с кодеком
<newmanUbuntu> как./?
<Sergey_IT> newmanUbuntu, что говорит?
<newmanUbuntu> ща
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg  gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 , или можешь поставить пакет sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras - это больше мусора поставит.
<artus> !enter | newmanUbuntu
<ubuntuhelp> newmanUbuntu: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<artus> newmanUbuntu, и да, народ не обязан звук воспроизводить
<artus> newmanUbuntu, а дрова в лесу
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря все время путаюсь в gstreamer0.10-* , точно помню что можно и без пакета флуендо
<newmanUbuntu> а как его ставить?
<newmanUbuntu> пакет
<kukman> кто прошивал свой роутер на openwrt? а кто собирал его из исходников7
<[Raiden]> newmanUbuntu: запустить gnome-terminal и выполнить sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<artus> kukman, а ты каналом не ошибсо?
<[Raiden]> newmanUbuntu: или ищи в центре приложений, если не лень
<kukman> artus, я уже в отчаянии... надеюсь тут на помощь =)
<kukman> тут много умных людей
<kukman> artus, и да, делается все под ubuntu ;)
<artus> @voice kukman
<artus> kukman, не убедительный аргумент
<kukman> кто нить ставил убунту на роутер ? :D
<kukman> ладно.. извините
<newmanUbuntu> он пасворд спрашивает
<newmanUbuntu> ввожу не пишет ничего
<artus> и не должно
<newmanUbuntu> а что делать.?
<artus> newmanUbuntu, http://ubuntologia.ru/ иди ка почитай
<Alagos> kukman: У меня на работе стоит на роутере. Но это делал не я
<nic0tine> как сворачивать приложения с полноэкранного режима?
<Alagos> nic0tine: f11
<nic0tine> например с полноэкранной игрушки переключиться на аську
<nic0tine> Alagos меня интересует как игры полноэкранные сворачивать, ф11 например у меня это  снятие скриншота
<nic0tine> в игре*
<Alagos> nic0tine: а зачем сворачивать? Перейди на другой рабочий стол и делов то
<nic0tine> Alagos не работает переключение рабочих столов в полноэкранных играх
<Alagos> nic0tine: у меня работало :)
<nic0tine> в фул скрин моде
<nic0tine> Alagos рад за тебя, но это не догма
<Alagos> Не буду дезинформировать. Я с играми никогда не заморачивался.
<[Raiden]> nic0tine: альт+таб  если только, если игра не перехватила.
<[Raiden]> зависит от игры видимо, перехватывает все кнопки или нет. Если нет, можно хоткей сделать
<nic0tine> [Raiden] на фул скрин я играл в нексуйз, алиен шутер, куб, куб2 - не в одной из них не канает не альт+таб, не ктрл+альт+лефт
<[Raiden]> мои соболезнования.
<[Raiden]> )
<nic0tine> я просто в линуксе не видел игр которые бы с фулскрина сворачивались, вот и думаю, что с фулскрина игры вообще и не должны в этой ос сворачиваться
<[Raiden]> урбан сворачивается на сколько я помню
<[Raiden]> у меня
<nic0tine> и с этим ссаным юнити ещё вопрос - постоянно панель слева перестает скрываться
<nic0tine> помогает только релог, compiz --replace Не канает
<nic0tine> как это исправить можно без релога?
<aleksei> всем ку
<[Raiden]> юнити пользовался ровно 2 дня. Фиг знает. Попробуй форум.
<[Raiden]> в ccsm замути хоткей на сворачивание какой-нить, может прокатит. Либо играй в оконном режиме ( многие игры умеют)
<[Raiden]> на мой взгляд панеь слева в юнити штука очень раздражающая
<aleksei> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<aleksei> вот оно как, однако ...
<Alagos> ахахаха ):
<Alagos> Пинг
<Alagos> !пинг
<Alagos> порадовал :)
<Pavia> Есть сломонный диск подключил через USB переходник. Как проверит система его видит или нет?
<[Raiden]> в dmesg наверное
<[Raiden]> или в /var/log/syslog ил иmessages если есть
<korvin> ls /dev/sd*
<[Raiden]> тож вариант
<Alagos> А чем mount не угодил? )
<artus> а sudo fdisk -l не ? )
<Alagos> Еще лучше.
<shenmue> pysdm еще
<shenmue> хотя не знаю темы но думаю полезно тоже будет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и rm тогда ещё, на случай если смаунтится
<artus> и водичкой полить
<artus> я не знаю о чем вы но на всякий случай  )
<aleksei> пробую смонтировать фтпшку curlftpfs ftpaddress /media/FTP -o user=user:password, выдаёт Error connecting to ftp: Access denied: 530
<aleksei> что это? )))
<artus> это Access denied
<shenmue> 530
<artus> to ftp:
<aleksei> странно, через gftp присоединяюсь )))
<shenmue> Error connecting
<Retry007> привет всем, какой язык програмирования лучше учить? сдесь наверняка есть программисты)
<artus> Retry007, в гугл
<aleksei> по какой причине такой эррор можетб ыть?
<artus> -o user=user:password наверно не нравитцо
<aleksei> ну так у команды такой синтаксис вроде, разве нет? о_0
<artus> aleksei, класно, главное что вроде )
<artus> aleksei, man curlftpfs
<aleksei> artus, это так, слово паразит )))
<aleksei> смотрел уже ман ...
<artus> ну синтаксис такой
<aleksei> ладно, буду дальше мучить
<artus> ааа... ну дык
<artus> aleksei, curlftpfs ftp://[user]:[passwort]@ftpserver.net /media/ftp
<Ilang> убунту может убить за год новую батарейку ноута?
<Ilang> ...
<Alagos> С чего вы взяли?
<Ilang> с того что осталось живых только 15 процентов акума
<artus> Ilang, бубунта то тут причем ?
<jham> Ilang: за год можно убить батарейку и биосом )
<Alagos> Ilang: после скольки часов использования?
<Ilang> пошел глянул на форум, смотрю там таких много
<Alagos> Вообще то батарейка имеет определённое количество разрядов-зарядов. Не больше , не меньше
<jham> да там гонють :P
<artus> а мож траблы с ноутами таки? )
<Ilang>  я ее почти не юзал
<Alagos> А чем ее заряжать-разряжать, виндой или линухом - без разницы
<artus> да и контролеру заряда вообщето начхать на ось)
<Umren> батарея плохая значит
<jham> батарея даже от тепла теряет свойство
<Alagos> Кстати, если переодически не разряжать батарею - она тоже портиться :)
<Umren> уверен что это не макбук
<Ilang> ну пишут про глюки в acpi
<Ilang> и мол теоретически такое возможно
<jham> возможно
<jham> но не поголовно
<artus> теоретически может и да, но за заряд железо отвечаеть )
<artus> ну и батарея очень прекрасно убиваетцо если ноут постоянно на зарядке висит
<jham> есть thinkpadовские батереи, которые считают цикл при определённом уровне, который можно через модуль настраивать
<jham> так что всякое может быть
<artus> вобщем для батарейки намного лутше постоянно разряжатцо чем на шнурке висеть
<Ilang> jham:  вот у меня как раз thinkpad, правда батарейка сони
<jham> хм )
<Alagos> А мне знакомый говорил что наоборот лучше на шнурке постоянно что бы висела, и тогда батарею вообще трогать не будет
<jham> модель thinkpadа?
<Ilang> jham:  а что за модуль ?
<Ilang> SL510
<artus> Alagos, неа, убиваетцо
<jham> Alagos: лучше батарею в холодильнике хранить )
<Ilang> в биосе калибровки батареи нет
<Alagos> artus: У меня ноута не было никогда, нужно погуглить :)
<artus> Alagos, емкость садитцо
<jham> Ilang: не знаю, гуглить надо
<Alagos> artus: А если постоянно разряжать-заряжать?
<Ilang> гуглю только жалобы на убунту и мол под виндой все норм
<artus> Alagos, то все гуд )
<Ilang> вот что гуглиться на этот счет
<[Raiden]> под виндой точно ок?
<Ilang> [Raiden]:  проверить не на чем, винды нет
<[Raiden]> а то сони или нет как бы... один хрен мейд ин чайна и брак бывает
<Alagos> Парни, какие сейчас винты хороши? Я всегда эталоном считал WD и Seagate
<shenmue> 32 с шагом 0.5
<shenmue> шапка крест
<Alagos> shenmue: Это что такое?
<dmay> да кто нынче 32ми пользуется, в наш век мобильных технологий? 20 максимум
<shenmue> винты это
<Alagos> Вопрос на засыпку. Кто в Украине занимается переводом офисов и компаний с виндовс на линукс? Есть вообще что то такое?
<Alagos> Я слышал должны даже закон выпустить про обязательный перевод предприятих на ОпСоС
<dmay> кто кто... как обычно - одмины, у которых что-то чешется и начальство жмоты :3
<dmay> а ОпСоС это Операторы Сотовой Связи, еслишто )
<aleksei> artus, всё таки надобыло так curlftpfs ftpaddress /media/fts -o user=user, оказывается он потом только пароль спрашивает )))
<artus> aleksei, всетаки надо по правельному а не раком
<aleksei> по правильному - это как ты написал?
<Alagos> Так а если пароль сразу ввести - разве оно само его не введёт потом?
<artus> ну гипотетически )
<Alagos> Я вон 1.5 часа монтировал диск из локальной сети :)
<Alagos> Оказалось все тривиально
<artus> aleksei, и да , нафига -o user=user если user@ftpserv как бе
<aleksei> artus, не пошло так кактынаписал, @host не найден )))
<Alagos> sudo mount -o iocharset=utf8 //server/exchange/ /mnt
<aleksei> ну да ладно, главное заработало
<artus> ну тогда и и
<artus> curlftpfs имя_сервера /media/ftp -o user=пользователь:пароль [другие_опции]
<artus> должно работать, нафига спрашивается еще ручками пароль забивать)
<aleksei> таким макаром эррор 503
<artus> ну значит такое фетепе)
<aleksei> наверное )))
<Alagos> Та да, не на proftp наверное :)
<aleksei> конечно нет, на мастдае
<Alagos> )
<Alagos> А как из терминала посмотреть компы в сети?
<Alagos> И еще главное, как посмотреть какие у них есть папки, что бы их примонтировать? :)
<Alagos> А то через наутилус на нетбиос имя заходит, а вот как примонтировать сам корень сервака через маунт - так и не понял...
 * aleksei reboot
<Alagos> Есть нетбиос имя компа server есть его ип. Как примонтировать не папку обмена, а сам server?
<Alagos> Или как посмотреть его содержимое? :)
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, а что значит сам сервер?
<DarthGrey> железо прикуртить прямо к железу)
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: грубо говоря, через наутилус я могу зайти на server и увидеть список папок, которые можно монтировать, а как туда попасть из консоли?
<artus> Alagos, береш значит свою клавиатуру и монитор, подключаеш к серверу и хооп, ты на нем )
<aleksei> )))
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, в самбе - smbtree
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: Спасибо! То что нужно!
<Abbattar> холла
<hexlotar> Hello
<hexlotar> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<hexlotar> Åñòü ëè äðàéâåðà äëÿ ïîääåðæêè êàìåð ïîäêëþ÷àþùèõñÿ ÷åðåç MiPi CSI  â Ubuntu
<ubuntuhelp> hexlotar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<hexlotar> Есть ли драйвера для поддержки камер подключающихся через MiPi CSI в Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> я таких не встречал, не зю
<Abbattar> hexlotar : а что скайп не пашет?
<frakc> доброй ночи всем))) никто не знает, как можно сделать запрет на просмотр сайтов? Или еще лучше поставить ограничение на это дело по времени и при это оставить rss открытым и постоянно обновляемым?
<UNIm95> Abbattar: пашет
<aleksei> хмм, странно, редактирую user-dirs.dir, а изменения не сохраняются
<Abbattar> frakc : ну браузер ограничь, а для рсс поставь читалку отдельную
<[Raiden]> aleksei: в запускаемые приложения зайди, там вырубить есть смысл 1 пункт, про папки
<frakc> Abbattar:  через блэклист? Мнеб еще пароль поставить, чтоб никто не лазил ^_^
<aleksei> [Raiden], какой? о_0
<[Raiden]> frakc: наверное надо настроит прокси, которое будет резать и использвать его. пример  - http://rejik.ru/
<[Raiden]> aleksei: z vjue njkmrj d crhbyijn nshryenm b,j yt gjvy. b e vtyz rlt
<aleksei> )))
<aleksei> всё понял
<[Raiden]> у меня кде - покажешь список - пкажу
<[Raiden]> или сам почитай что написано, там по названию ясно
<Abbattar> frakc : а двух пользователей / уч.записей нельзя сделать - одну для тебя, другую для всех?
<frakc> Abbattar:  с учетками для других проблем нет:) проблема в том что я сам н ехочу на некоторые сайт ходить....баш орг сьел мой мозг...
<[Raiden]> впервые на башорг я попал когда искал инфу по bash
<Abbattar> не ходи ....
<Abbattar> что страшная вещчь?
<aleksei> [Raiden], а знаешь, не помогло ...
<Sergey_IT> frakc, от головной боли лучшее средство.... выброси комп
<frakc> Sergey_IT:  когда у тебя будет насморок, скажи - отрублю тебе голову)
<[Raiden]> aleksei: странно
<frakc> Abbattar: да на самом деле вопрос гавно :) но так пошел на один сайт, на второй и оппа- день прошел, а столько хотелось сделать
<[Raiden]> aleksei: XDG_DOWNLOAD_DIR="$HOME/"  - слэш ещё тут не очень нужен, хотя может не мешает.
<Sergey_IT> frakc, у меня таких проблем нет )
<aleksei> [Raiden], ну я кроме названия ничего не трогал и слештамбыл
<[Raiden]> ну да, как разделитель 2 названий
<aleksei> пойду дальше гуглить
<Abbattar> frakc : чат вообще хужесемечеГ ))
<frakc> ну с чатами проблем нет :) я в них захожу,только если надо чтото спросить
<Abbattar> frakc : зайди в аськину ирку и проблемы могут появиться..
<frakc> лан ушел смотреть подходит ли режик к моич целям, все удачи
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: Я расшарил папку, как через smbtree ее увидеть? Не могу понять...
<Sergey_IT> Alagos, у меня показывает...
<Sergey_IT> но захожу под одним пользователем
<Alagos> Sergey_IT: мне показывает только alagos-desktop а как посмотреть название расшаренной папки?
<Sergey_IT> у меня показывает
<Alagos> ппц...
<Alagos> просто smbtree?
<Alagos> или что то еще вводишь?
<Sergey_IT> просто smbtree - спрашивает пароль и показывает
<Alagos> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to 77.87.37.215<20> (77.87.37.215). Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<Alagos> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to FTP<20> (77.87.37.215). Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<Alagos> И все...
<Sergey_IT> а самба сервер на сервере запустил?
<Alagos> вроди да... ща проверю
<Alagos> start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.82" (uid=1000 pid=8185 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<Alagos> Ой
<Alagos> Паста не скопировалась...
<Alagos> Я не понял - она запустилась или нет?
<[Raiden]> ты как пустил?
<[Raiden]> какой командой
<Alagos> start smbd
<[Raiden]> ок
<Alagos> Через наутилус я к себе зашел
<Alagos> А вот через smbtree меня не видно...
<Abbattar> роблемка у меня, хочу на шелле (Debian) tcl поддержку установить, а там при ./configure --prefix=$HOME/TCL вылазит ошибка ::::  error: sources are in ., but `cd .' not work , что за ...?
<Abbattar> *п
<[Raiden]> незнаю, что-то не нравится, что в текущей папке происходит
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-22
<go8765> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<go8765> ктонить ставил 2010 офис ?
<mva> товарищ, а кто-нибудь в курсе, как rapidsp зовут IRL? :)
<mva> *товарищи
<shenmue> я не  курсе
<shenmue> в*
<shenmue> но часто задаю себе тот же вопрос
<mva> :)
<mva> ну у меня тут появилась инфа, что его зовут Карен :)
<mva> хотел уточнить :)
<mva> inkvizitor68sl: ты не в курсе? :)
<ExWindows>  Народ не могу установить агент на  Ubuntu 11.04
<skai> и что?
<ExWindows> skai
<ExWindows> помоги
<shenmue> скай судя по всем завис
<shenmue> всему*
<ExWindows> Есть волонтеры !???
<ExWindows> shenmue поможешь?
<skai> !pm > ExWindows
<ubuntuhelp> ExWindows, please see my private message
<ExWindows> ну что же делать?
<mva> !q ExWindows
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='q ExWindows'
<mva> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<mva> ExWindows: а теперь давай по порядку
<mva> что за "агент"?
<ExWindows> mailagent
<Alagos> Парни, как можно выставить громкость проигрывания звука через aplay?
<Alagos> Маны читал, ничего не нашел
<ExWindows> mva что делать?
<ExWindows> убунтология не помоглп
<ExWindows> а
<skai> Alagos: тыж вчера спрашивал.и вроде чет решил
<Alagos> skai: я проигрываю звук, а вот выставить его громкость я не могу :)
<skai> дык алсамиксер в руки и вперед
<|rapidsp|> да, именно так его и зовут :)
<Alagos> Так а что алсамиксер? Мне нужно задать звук чисто aplay-а во время проигрывания файла... Я не шарю как это сделать. В алсамиксере я уже был, но не нашел что там крутить именно по этому поводу
<skai> а никому прокачанный дропбокс на 19.88 гб халявных не нужен?
<Henoxek> ubuntu one давай)
<skai> убунту ван на 20гб без абонентки не прокачать:)а дроп можно было:)
<skai> Для беспроводных карт Realtek представлен новый драйвер rtl8192se;
<skai> наааааадоже
<skai> не прошло и сотни лет
<skai> наконец хоть вафля будет работать искаропке
<skai> чую я смогу поставить дебиан 8 без проблем:)
<skai> *7
<Alagos> ))
<Alagos> Когда же новая убунту перестанет вызывать у меня рвотные рефлекс..?
<skai> Alagos: когда ты сможешь удалить венду и вынуть анальный зонд из задницы
<Alagos> skai: У меня нет венды. У меня ubuntu 10.04. Я unity как увидеть, так меня блеват и кидат
<The_MEk> ну не ставь юнити
<DarthGrey> gnome 2 и 3 не лучше unity
<skai> все помнят про 2.6?
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: а что про него помнить?
<jham> нет больше 2.6
<jham> тоесть, есть. в архиве
<skai> jham: ты действительно хочешь заявить это? ну попробуй нарушить 2.6. узнаешь есть ли оно или нет
<jham> это про номер какого-то правила или про версию ядра?
<jham> !rules
<ubuntuhelp> Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jham> оо..
<[v-8]_jupiter> jham: 2,6 есть , просто номер версии поменяли
<jham> ого, правда?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Linux-ядро 3.0 - не более чем формальная смена нумерации, приуроченная к двадцатилетию проекта и десятилетию существования ветки 2.6.x.
<jham> oO
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: и каким боком это относится к правилу 2.6?
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: извини я прочитал о выходе ядре и думал вы о них говорите)
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет чем можно открыть *.vsd файлы? (созданные в ms visio)
<jham> The_MEk: ms visio :)
<The_MEk> ну да, логично, ставь лину, на него вайн, на него мс визио (если ещё заработает
<nAgoHaK> seven forever
<The_MEk> 9х forever
<The_MEk> тогда уж
<jham> http://www.sk1project.org/  у них раньше был vsdviewer как смотрелка и ипортер, The_MEk
<jham> The_MEk: мне нравится, как ты иронично к своему вопросу относишься
<jham> чего тут удивляться то? проприетарный софт и формат.
<jham> зависишь то ms по работе - не удаляй windows ;)
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/p2p/124685/ новость
<jham> shenmue: гон
<aleksei> всем ку
<jham> нет ни технического описания идеи, ни другой инфы по проекту. Fear, Uncertainty and Doubt. а если действительно такой проект будет запущен - то у них ничего не выдет. наверное политик придумал.
<skai> дык попил
<skai> и 2.6 кстати
<jham> skai: где про 2.6 в последних строках, я не пойму
<skai> jham: а оффтоп то уже не флуд?
<jham> нет
<NoOova> Народ в дебиане минимале с установленным апачем есть ротация логов?
<jham> skai: 1.11 не исключает оффтоп даже
<skai> jham: ты это грину скажи:)я поржу
<skai> jham: ибо правилами посторонние разговоры все равно запрещены:)
<skai> если иногда на это глаза закрывают - то это лишь доброта операторов, а не вседозволенность посетителей
<jham> NoOova: а logrotate стоит?
<NoOova> ет
<NoOova> нет
<NoOova> но там появлялось уже logfile.1
<NoOova> и т.д.
<NoOova> вот и спрашиваю
<NoOova> но вохможно мне почудилось
<NoOova> т.к. мало спал
<jham> NoOova: ну посмотри есть в крон дэйли logrotate?
<NoOova> блин я думал он демон
<NoOova> он установлен в апте щас в крон гляну
<NoOova> есть =)
<NoOova> в дейли
<NoOova> спасибо большое!
<jham> skai: каким правилом именно? я не найду, серъёзно
<skai> jham: тем, где сказано покупать очки для слепых
<skai> jham: ты купи.и букварик
<skai> выучишь русский язык - сможешь понять смысл пункта 2.13
<skai> :)
<jham> не видел
<Escsun> Привет всем
<skai> jham: ну так и говорю:)очки бы тебе приобрести:)
<jham> ты так заботлив )
<turlir> привет всем. я что-то не совсем понимаю, в убунте изменили менеджер обновлений? выскочило окно обновления дистрибутива, я согласился, но у меня 11.04 и не более ничего не трогал http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7486210/screen.PNG объясните, что ж такое обновляется?
 * jham хз
<skai> @voice turlir
<turlir> что значит @voice turlir ????
<skai> !v > turlir
<ubuntuhelp> turlir, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> turlir, это значит лоханулся
<turlir> читаю, правила, ищу свою ошибку
<turlir> ну залил, я фотку на дропбокс, а не на фото-сервис, и что?
<jham> хаха, это дух убунту-ру - привыкай.. глубокий вздох - убууунтууу! - выдох...
<SergeyIT> turlir, и какой смысл картинки?
<shenmue> не понял вопроса
<shenmue> выскочило обнова. нажал. обновляется.
<shenmue> где проблема?
<turlir> просто как-то необычно, ладно, спасибо большое
<nAgoHaK> re
<portos> Всем привет. Подскажите как перезапустить ngnix
<jham> /etc/init.d/nginx restart?
<shenmue> семь бед один ресет
<jham> есть ещё quiteupgrade
<jham> два ответа :P
<shtorm> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> shtorm! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<shtorm> Привет Всем
<shtorm> Я хотел поговорить с кем нибудь по поводу организации отдельной ветки про Ubuntu во Всероссийском Слёте АДминов который пройдёт с 29 по 31 число в Калужской области.
<shtorm> Тут вообще кто нибудь есть ?  или русскоговорящие  ? =)
<Escsun> shtorm, привет)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты тут?
<shtorm> Escsun:  я новичёк тут, подскажи пожалуйста, это русский канал или общий ?
<andrey_> ру
<shtorm> кто нибудь из присутствующий на слёт админов собирается ?
<shtorm> или хотя бы слышали про такое ? )
<shtorm> если кто то не понимает о чём вообще идёт реч - http://sletadminov.ru
<shtorm> 83 человека и 0 эмоций ) печально, хотя если получиться, то можно будет много чего натворить. На слёте будут не меньше 7000 человек. и 6500 из них точно админы ! если ктото действительно готов помоч проэкту Ubuntu, думаю это подходящий вариант.  Один я вÑ
<shtorm> если у кого то есть информаия по этому поводу или кто то знает к кому я могу обратиться с подобный вопросом - подскажите пожалуйста, буду очень благодарен !
<skai> !255 > shtorm
<ubuntuhelp> shtorm, please see my private message
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: в почту пиши чего зотел
<inkvizitor68sl> хотел*
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: да ты выше прочти
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: не хошь на слет от луга отправится?
 * SergeyIT давненько у меня комп не зависал и вот случилось (
<jham> skai: а 2.10? ))
<skai> jham: а 2.5 не хочешь?
<shtorm> в общем я не совсем разобрался как irc' ом пользоваться так что если кто что знает icq - 566901329, skype - alone_shtorm, mail - alone.shtorm@list.ru
<shtorm> pfhfytt ,kfujlfhty )
<shtorm> заранее благодарен !
<jham> ну и программа на слёте
<jham> я ожидал что-то в духе берлинскоко CCC - а там турнир прыжков с мешком
<SergeyIT> shtorm, алаверды - http://ubuntu.ru/irc
<shtorm> SergeyIT: что такое алаверды ?
<shtorm> прошу прощения , может я чего то не понимаю, или до меня не все сообщения доходят, но кажеться что обсуждение слета идёт, только я его не вижу (
<skai> тебе кажется
<Escsun> shtorm, все спят просто )
<shtorm> понял) спасибо за пояснение ))
<SergeyIT> shtorm, http://www.homepc.ru/offline/2006/122/284612/
<shtorm> Начнём с того, что алаверды – слово среднего рода, несклоняемое и неизменяемое, с ударением, падающим на последний слог. Оно пришло в русский язык из грузинского примерно в начале прошлого века, однако до сих пор отсутствует в наших толковых
<shtorm> Этимология же слова «алаверды» вообще далека от застолий, тостов и ответов. Его складывают из арабского allah – «бог» и тюркского verdi – «дал». Очевидно, «алаверды» было синонимом пожеланиям «дай тебе бог» или «храни тебя бог». Почему случилосÑ
<shtorm> тамады, история умалчивает.
<shtorm> если так угодно
<mva> shtorm:
<mva> слишком много букв в первой части сообщения
<shtorm> и ?
<shtorm>  
<mva> и в итоге сервер обрезал его на полубайте и вся кодировка побилась
<shtorm> аа
<Escsun> shtorm, клиент у тебя кривой
<Escsun> shtorm, мах 255 символов разрешает фринод
<mva> Escsun: ну, технически его клиент кривой только тем, что не порезал сообщение
<Escsun> shtorm, если больше то у половины поьзователей крякозябры )
<mva> а наши с тобой клиенты кривые тем. что пытаются это сообщение с полусимволом перекодировать в другую кодировку :)
<shtorm> не сомневаюсь что кривой, хотя в этом сообщении небыло ничего связанного с Ubuntu )
<Escsun> mva, ну почему я вижу сообщение нормально)
<inkvizitor68sl> shtorm: у нас люди работают, а не херней страдают :)
<mva> ну, значит у тебя kvirc ;)
<Escsun> mva, нет)
<Escsun> mva, вичат же)
<mva> а
<SergeyIT> Escsun, у тебя бубен больше )
<inkvizitor68sl> shtorm: спроси лучше на loco@conference.ubuntu.ru конференеции
<mva> ну значит перекодировка отключена
<inkvizitor68sl> конференции
<mva> у меня просто включена
<mva> и посему я виу кракозябры
<mva> :)
<mva> *вижу
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, ты уже вернулсо чтоль? и на хабре отметиться успел))
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, не ты, случаем, будешь с фри на линукс переводить?)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: не, я в этот кошмар не пошел
<inkvizitor68sl> там серверов слишком много
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, утопало
<XuMuK> а кто-нить знает куда монтируюцо папки, када по сфтпд к серверу подключиаешься?
<XuMuK>  /mnt и /media не предлагать))*
<skai> XuMuK: .gvfs
<XuMuK> точно, спс)
<XuMuK> тада такой вопрос, как сделать, чтобы в нетбинз было видно скрытые папки?
<XuMuK> или в эклипсе...
<XuMuK> или подскажите какой-нить ИДЕ, который видит
<skai> f[p/vjue gjhtrjvtyljdfnm uhzpysq [fr
<skai> ахз.могу порекомендовать грязный хак
<XuMuK> ну давай
<skai> симлинк
<XuMuK> я подумал об этом)
<XuMuK> первое, что в голову пришло
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: а местный хоткей не срабатывает типа ctrl+h
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> он вроде в диалогах пашет про файлы, не только в наутилусе
<XuMuK> [Raiden], неа
<GerrKarruzo> Ребят нужна помощь... Unity начала после ребута упорно выставляться в дефолтное состояние, сброс не помогает... У кого-нить была подобная гадость?
<[Raiden]> Не очень ясно
<[Raiden]> настройки не помнит чтоли?
<[Raiden]> может попускал чего от рута , чего не надо и половина в хомпапке с не твоими правами?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> GerrKarruzo: что ты называешь дефолтным состоянием?
<GerrKarruzo> ага ) сбрасывает настройки собака каждый раз
<[Raiden]> ясно
<GerrKarruzo> дефолт = куче ненужного барахла на панели типа ubuntu one и прочего шлака
<[Raiden]> я незнаю в общем попробуй sudo chown -R юзер:юзер /home/юзер - если не поможет , полистай логи и ~/.xsession-errors и гугли.
<GerrKarruzo> спс )) Жалею уже что обновился
<GerrKarruzo> что 3 гном, что юнити странные чутка оболочки
<[Raiden]> сделай логаут, и выбери классик сессию
<[Raiden]> и всё
<GerrKarruzo> да я и в консоли могу поработать) просто затык заинтересовал )
<[Raiden]> А в октябре уже будет юнити попрямей , хотя может и покривей - т.к. на основе гтк3
<GerrKarruzo> вот я и ковыряюсь с ним ) врага надо знать в лицо )
<[Raiden]> Делать вам нефиг
<[Raiden]> под другим юзером попробуй ещё, если там ок - значит или опять же права как выше или всетаки из-за каких-то настроек сбой
<GerrKarruzo> под другим юзером все ок ) уже пробовал
<XuMuK> када ведро 3.0 будет, никто не знает?
<skai> сегодня часов 6 назад
<XuMuK> Линус сказал, что оно уже стабильно
<XuMuK> skai, чо, в убунте уже можно обновицо?
<skai> XuMuK: собери и обновляйся
<skai> 3.0 уже майнлайн
<XuMuK> я имею ввиду апдейтом, собрать то любой дурень может
<skai> апдейтом ткоа в онерике
<XuMuK> в арче пока тоже 2.6 ветка... kernel26-2.6.39.3-1
<XuMuK> мож завтра...
<NoNick> в убунтовской репе 3.0 еще пол года ждать ?
<andrey_> да
<XuMuK> смотря какая убунта... можно и вапще не дождацо
<NoNick> ясен перец
<skai> для 10.04 скоро в бекпорты соберут же
<[Raiden]> Если работает, то разницы нет я думаю, особенно если вы бинарями с ппа ставите.
<[Raiden]> или вспомните что изменилось когда вы меняли последние 3 ядра
<[Raiden]> Хотя... 3.0 надо бы поставить, ради циферки.
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> ну тут килерфича в 3.0 есть
<[Raiden]> какая?
<[Raiden]> я ванильное даже не увижу наверное. Будут ставить снова ck+bfq + несколько мелочей. - вот это киллерфича , которую на глаз видно.
<skai> мо вафля в ней получила статус искаропности:)киллерфича для меня
<skai> [Raiden]: а че не рт сразу?
<jham> [Raiden]: что за фича то. с чем это едят
<sig_wall> 12309 победили хоть? :)
<[Raiden]> не уверен что десктопных задач подходит рт
<Aceler> Для десктопных задач rt не подходит
<[Raiden]> jham: http://pf.natalenko.name/ - на отдельные патчи ссылки там есть, что зачем есть в гуле.
<jham> спс
<[Raiden]> jham: только, если опять же нет претензий к текущему ядру, то может и не стоит )
<jham> [Raiden]: я думаю это больше для плацебо?
<[Raiden]> Ну , может быть да. Там ck патчик от коливаса. Он написал когда-то что с ним десктоп отзывчивей и я ведоусь до сих пор )
<jham> ок. для успокоения души вобщем )
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/ecafe-hercules-arm-ubuntu-netbook-slim-hd/
<Alagos> Кто то cuneiform использует? На него гуи есть? В офис надо альтернативу файнридеру поставить
<[Raiden]> был гуи
<[Raiden]> не помню название
<mortuary> hello
<mortuary> пассоны, посоветуйте же ноут для линуксов 13.3 на i3,например
<[Raiden]> сортани по цене, потом погугли как с дровами на походящие модели и всё.
<andrey_> mac book air
<mortuary> andrey_ ноу вей
<mortuary> [Raiden], по сортировкам приглянулся HP ProBook 4330s с предустановленной suse на борту, но дебианоподобными говорят беда - вай фай из коробки не заводится, Intel HD Graphics 3000 не знаю как пойдет?
<Escsun> mortuary, старинка )
<mortuary> из новеньких есть вкусный ASUS U31SD с NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M, но про него ничего не слышно. кто нибудь щупал, смотрел, юзал?
<mortuary> Escsun давай новинки сюда)
<[Raiden]> mortuary: узнай какой там вайфай и руководство нагуги.  Обычно всё можно завести, если в каком-нить лине пашет ) Подозреваю что в дебиане нет какой-нить фирмвари закрытой из коробки.
<Escsun> mortuary, не ко мне))
<mortuary> Escsun, пичалько
<[Raiden]> в гугл еесть про этот ноут и убунту
<mortuary> Raiden, судя по всему там даже с предустановленной suse не очень то и заводится :D
<[Raiden]> и3 + нвидия - это две видюхи. Тут на задачи смотреть надо, может и интела хватить
<portos> пацанчики подскажите как узнать установленую версию ngnix
<[Raiden]> сча , может найдется какой-нить пацпнчик...
<mortuary> Raiden, не часто, но графика нужна
<andrey_> а толку от 2 карт, оптимуса так и не видать в планах для линукс
<[Raiden]> купи себе лучше десктоп тыр за 15-18 и моник дюймов 21.5 тыр за 6.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrey_> у меня у самого бук с 2 картами)
<[Raiden]> А потом когда станешь побогаче , докупишь ещё нетбук, ибо он легче чем ноутбук и дольше от батарейки пашет - т.е. более мобильный.
<portos> ребятки чё никто не знает
<andrey_> не советую брать то где встроенная интел :)
<[Raiden]> andrey_: вообще-то прикрутили уже
<[Raiden]> andrey_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763742
<andrey_> ты про бамблее?
<[Raiden]> угу
<andrey_> ахахха
<andrey_> я его ставил
<andrey_> это позор
<mortuary> Raiden, я уже представил как я на улице волочу моник на тележке и дыскоп несу под мышкой в ближайшее кафе с вайфаем :)
<andrey_> и то поставился он у меня со 2ого раза
<andrey_> первый раз какие то ерроры сыпались когда пробовал запскать чо нить
<mortuary> andrey_, а за ссылко спасибо, да
<[Raiden]> mortuary: десктоп будет нужен как хранилище и как девайс котоырй быстрый, когда надо делать что-то тяжелое. А ттаскать будет легенький нетбук. Нафиг тебе и3  на улице уперся?  Там ваще надо что-нить кроме чата  и браузера?
<andrey_> я ссылок не давал :D
<mortuary> [Raiden], я же говорю графика нужна)
<[Raiden]> Хотя Asus U31SD ещё ничего, даюе меньще 2кг весит
<mortuary> andrey_, да, не давал ты)
<[Raiden]> mortuary: 100% времени чтоли нужна? Когда будет нужна - доползешь до десктопа )
<[Raiden]> Хотя ладно, будем считать что я не печатал.
<mortuary> [Raiden], я действительно задумался над тем на кой мне теперь i3 нужен с графикой - зачем ты это сделал?
<[Raiden]> сорь )
<[Raiden]> может будет и нужна...
<mortuary> да на дескопе то есть все
<mortuary> *panic@
<[Raiden]> я лучше помолчу, а то окажется что ноут ваще не нужен.
<mortuary> опять куча характеристик рябить будет
<mortuary> каг бе нужен же
<[Raiden]> ну тогда как бы купи. Учти только, что есть некий гемор с переключением 2-х видеокарт. По крайней мере в текущих версиях линя
<mortuary> это то меня и напрягает
<andrey_> да, я вообще при первой установке получил черный экран вместо DE :D
<[Raiden]> это наверное из-за ноувеау
<andrey_> да
<andrey_> какую то другую версию поставил и заработало
<[Raiden]> открытый драйвер напихали в дистры, а он нормально держит только какой-то диапазон видюх
<[Raiden]> да и то нормально - значит картинку видно.
<[Raiden]> :)
<andrey_> это у меня было на 10-04, на 11.04 норм сразу работало
<andrey_> токо вайфай не заводился :)
<mortuary> andrey_, что за девайс то?
<andrey_> я по мануалу всё таки его натсроил там на убунту сайте специально для карточек bcm43xx есть мануал
<andrey_> lenovo b560a
<andrey_> http://ret.ru/tov_inf.jsp?gid=752441
<mortuary> как кстати леново нынче по качеству? thinkpad у них клеве...
<andrey_> нормально
<jet4fire> ку всем
<[Raiden]> осенью всё будет получше. ядрышко 3.0 скорее всего , иксы свежие, ноувеау из гит. Я удивился, но на моей видюхе даже урбан террор на нем бегает
<[Raiden]> хуже чем на закрытом, но уже можно что-то поделать прям из коробки
<portos> подскажите как узнать версию ngnix установленную на сервере!
<[Raiden]> apt-cashe show nginx
<[Raiden]> cache
<jet4fire> это в репах
<andrey_> dpkg -s <packagename>
<portos> [Raiden]: bash: apt-cashe: command not found
<portos> непоказывает
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy bash |grep Установлен
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> для теста
<andrey_> cashe: :D
<andrey_> конечно не показывает
<portos> )))
<jet4fire> nginx --version
<mortuary> +)
<RfADdlS> кто ffserver на два источника  настраивал?
<[Raiden]> ну я же поправился строкой ниже. на cache , хотя ты прав, там не видно, в полиси видно.
<skai> [Raiden]: а тее я уже предлагал купить акк на дропбоксе на 20гб раскачанный?
<[Raiden]> skai: я даже бесплатный не юзаю, думаю и платный мне никчему.
<[Raiden]> У мну своё место есть
<skai> [Raiden]: он бесплатный.квестами и прочими хаками уже недоступными раскачал до 20гб
<portos> а что при обновлении системы ngnix  не обновляется? нужно руками обновлять?
<andrey_> portos ~ а какая у тебя версия
<[Raiden]> portos: покажи полный вывод моей команды последней
<andrey_> 0.7.65-1ubuntu2.1 такой последний в убунте
<portos> Version: 0.7.65-1ubuntu2
<[Raiden]> 0.8.54-4 0 у меня
<andrey_> в 10.04.2
<[Raiden]> portos: а строкой ниже?
<skai> andrey_: уже 10.04.3
<andrey_> ну значит 3))
<andrey_> у меня что то вебмин вообще говорит что 10.04.1
<andrey_> хотя она уже давно обновилась
<skai> andrey_: не оьбновлялся давно
<[Raiden]> andrey_: lsb_release -d чего говорит?
<andrey_> у меня 10.04.3 тоже просто в вебмине глюк какойто
<andrey_> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<portos> [Raiden]: http://paste.org.ru/?x9mn0j
<portos> вот
<andrey_> [Raiden] ~ Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS )
<[Raiden]> Хм, вроде я про последнюю команду говорил, про apt-cache policy т.е.
<[Raiden]> portos: у тебя наверное 0.7.65-1ubuntu2.1 и новее видимо в твоих репах нет
<andrey_> ну всё правильно, это последняя стабильная версия
<andrey_> для 10.04
<[Raiden]> или каких обновлений ты ожидаешь?
<andrey_> portos ~ у тебя же 10.04?
<portos> да
<portos> [Raiden]: http://paste.org.ru/?03u0do
<[Raiden]> portos: он там будет  0.7.65 , всю жизнь этого дистрибутива. Только патчи будут секурити приходить
<portos> понятно
<andrey_> [Raiden] ~ а у тебя какая версия убунты
<andrey_> ты из репов его ставил?
<[Raiden]> portos: ух  apt-cache policy nginx конечно же
<[Raiden]> вроде по примеру с башем понятно
<portos> вот пытаюсь сделать как описано в этом топике http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nginx/124684/
<portos> я так понимаю не во всех версиях это работает или я ошибаюсь?
<portos> [Raiden]: http://paste.org.ru/?y59eby
<andrey_> С версии 0.8.46 в nginx появились опции, позволяющие легко и просто настроить прозрачное кэширование для анонимных пользователей.
<[Raiden]> ну вот тут наглядно видно в общем, что уже самый новый из доступных
<jham> "прозрачное кэширование для анонимных пользователей" очень интересно
<portos> ну то есть я пролетаю
<jham> заняться чтоли nginxом
<andrey_> portos ~ да вручную поставь новый или репозиторий добавт
<[Raiden]> есть в общем 3 варианта развития событий. 1. поискать свежий нгинкс на ппа , 2. слить исходники требуемого пакета и вбить в гугл: как я собираю бекпорчу deb
<[Raiden]> ну и 3 , слить с хомсайта и собрать по кривому
<portos> да после команды ab -n 1000 -c 100 http://www.example.com/  - сайт падает замертво
<portos> обидно
<portos> только ребут сервера помогает
<andrey_> portos ~ http://wiki.nginx.org/Install
<andrey_> это что? апач бенчмарк?
<[Raiden]> А ну ещё есть 4 кривой метод, делать гибрид или ставить бинарные пакеты с другой версии дистра.
<portos> да
<andrey_> nginx     1.0.4-1ppa1~oneiric
<andrey_> а 10.04 как называлась?
<andrey_> маверик?
<[Raiden]> маверик вроде 10.10
<portos> а такого способа нет что бы скачалась последняя версия и все установилось автоматом?
<andrey_> portos ~ вот скачай https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development/+sourcepub/1755113/+listing-archive-extra
<andrey_> и поставь
<[Raiden]> можно в легкую поставить нгинкс  из онеирка и из откуда угодно, если прочитать выше пункт 2
<portos> накосячить боюсь)
<andrey_> у тебя что в продакшне серв?))
<andrey_> ставь и не очкуй
<portos> да чета я очкую
<andrey_> попробуй сначала как тут описано http://wiki.nginx.org/Install
<andrey_> только во второй строке nginx=development
<portos> andrey_: а че не stable
<[Raiden]> заем девел
<andrey_> мне кажется если стейбл скачается то что у него щас
<go8765> а что означает в playonlinux пакет .pool ?
<[Raiden]> https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable
<[Raiden]> там походу таже версия )
<portos> пошел пробовать...
<andrey_> да
<portos> add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/$nginx
<portos> bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<portos> так ну вроде обновился
<go87651> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable
<portos> нужно был установить  python-software-properties
<[Raiden]> в 10.04 ещё небыло add-apt-repository?
<go87651> подскажите пожалуйста что это такое ? http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/3677/playonlinux087.png
<portos> не устанавливает что  то
<portos> http://paste.org.ru/?zamqa2
<[Raiden]> go87651: без понятия, справку читал?
<go87651> не) щя пойду посмотрю)
<Escsun> go87651, почитай хотя бы, прежде чем задавать такие вопросы )
<Escsun> go87651, а вообще это типа скрипты
<andrey_> portos ~  apt-get -f install :)
<andrey_> зависимости надо исправить
<[Raiden]> сча у него снесется нгинкс
<portos> тоже самое
<andrey_> хм
<[Raiden]> nginx-full_1.0.4-1ppa1~lucid_i386.deb вообще в репе есть
<portos> неставится(((
<jham> portos: возможно sources.list не в порядке
<jham> portos: ты кстати apt-get update делал? )
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get isntall nginx-full что пишет?
<andrey_> а ты старый удалил?
<portos> попробовал так aptitude install ngnix - вроде пошел
<andrey_> репозиторий
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install nginx-full
<portos> http://paste.org.ru/?h34e5x
<portos> andrey_: не старый не удалял
<[Raiden]> nginx-common там тоже есть
<[Raiden]> cnhfyyj
<[Raiden]> странно
<portos> перегружал ngnix - проверяю версию
<portos> все тоже
<[Raiden]> если только кто-то холд вешал на нгинкс
<portos> может ребут сервера?
<andrey_> нет
<andrey_> это тебе не винда :D
<[Raiden]> portos: у тебя пакеты не доставились
<[Raiden]> набери sudo apt-get update и потом sudo apt-get install nginx-full  nginx-common
<portos> только deb http://mirrors.gandi.net/gandi/gandios-1.1 lucid main
<portos> в соурс лист
<[Raiden]> может флаг холд стоит просто
<portos> и это
<portos> deb http://mirrors.gandi.net/ubuntu lucid main universe multiverse restricted
<portos> deb http://mirrors.gandi.net/ubuntu lucid-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<portos> deb http://mirrors.gandi.net/ubuntu lucid-security main universe multiverse restricted
<[Raiden]> portos: add-apt-repository у тебя нормально выполнялась , вообще есть такая команда?
<portos> http://paste.org.ru/?8tz5mi
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update теперь
<[Raiden]> и потом sudo apt-get install nginx-full  nginx-common
<[Raiden]> или я туплю сегодня , не выспался, или мы чего-то долго с тобой возимся из какой-то ерунды
<portos> http://paste.org.ru/?gems0h - вот ошибки показал вконце
<[Raiden]> а если снести nginx и повторить? На этом я спрятался, утомило )
<portos> ))
<portos> apt-get purge ngnix - так будет правильно?
<Pavia> Всем, привет!
<Pavia> Уменя ноутбук. И проблемы выключением и гебернацией
<Pavia> Не выключается зависает.
<portos> это не вероятно но ngnix так и не установился, сам уже утомился(((
<[Raiden]> portos: ну видимо там трабла в пакетах
<[Raiden]> 1 какая-то запись содержится в обоих, судя по последнему логу
<Pavia> При переходе в спящий(гибернация) режим пишет [ 8628.161080] ata4.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)
<portos> и ни как не исправишь?
<KMV> скажи какой командой смотришь системные логи???
<[Raiden]> portos: я незнаю, можо вернуть старый , удалить всё что про нгинкс , удалить файлик с ппа из /etc/apt/что-тотам.d и поставить старый
<portos> буду пробовать с понедельника, а то уже нету сил
<dmay> линуксятнички, а, линуксятнички? а какой бы мне блогодвижок "для блондинок" развернуть, а?
<portos> Спасибо вам мегалюди огромное за помощь!
<[Raiden]> да было бы за что
<Pavia> [Raiden], про выключение ничего не подскажешь?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> надо смотреть что не может восстанвоиться и как это бойти , например выгружат ькакой-то модуль во время гибернации и потом поднимать
<[Raiden]> но это не ко мне
<portos> Ну как было бы за что! Сколько времени уделили) жаль что не получилось у меня :)
<portos> всем пока и удачных выходных =)
<dmay> portos: да чего изголяешься? спроси адрес, вышли пива, делов то :3
<andrey_> dmay ~ blogger?
<Pavia> Так проблема не только с гебернацией. Он и при перезагрузке зависает иногда. Раз на раз не приходится. Но чаще зависает.
<andrey_> portos ~ дай ssh мы тебе всё настроим ;)
<portos> я в греции) пиво скиснет пока дойдет))
<KMV> какой командой смотрите системные логи??????
<Pavia> Тогда такой ещё вопрос а это нормально что acpid выключается раньше чем init выдаст выключение системной шины?
<portos> andrey_: спасибо)) я сам
<dmay> portos: не отмазывайся, закажи в местной доставке чего нить ;)
<andrey_> KMV ~ cat
<andrey_> :)
<[Raiden]> KMV: cat + grep или less
<portos> dmay: костюм спартанцы -)
<portos> *спартанца
<[Raiden]> вообще я в гуи иногда смотрю, в убунте с гномнм идет норм смотрелка
<dmay> portos: тогда уж денег, на поддержку сообщества, тксзть :3
<[Raiden]> а у меня KSystemLog
<[Raiden]> Поставил гном шелл и так за неделю юза впечатлился, что сижу на кде и думаю как минимум до осени досиж уили навсегда.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> сча картинку 1 покажу.
<[Raiden]> тема емеральда в квине http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0722/h_1311298717_b3786417ba.png
<go87651> NTFS-3G всегда при работе прожорлив?
<[Raiden]> может неудачную выбрал для шота, но смысл в том что можно юзет ьв квине все темы эмеральда
<[Raiden]> go87651: да
<go87651> а есть ппа для него ?
<dmay> andrey_: это чье, и где у него сайт? )
<go87651> а то я нашёл https://launchpad.net/ntfs-3g
<go87651> но там вроде нету фалов
<andrey_> dmay ~ google)
<[Raiden]> go87651: а если нвоая версия окажется прожорливей?
<andrey_> bloger.com
<andrey_> blogger.com
<dmay> andrey_: на секундочку, как много интересной информации гугел выдаёт по запросу blogger? ;)
<dmay> thnx )
<go87651> [Raiden]:  по идеии должно быть наоборот
<dmay> тьфуплин, этот блоггер
<andrey_> :D
<dmay> мне на свой хост развернуть, для личной жежешечки же
<andrey_> аа ну тогда wordpress
<dmay> а крооооме?
<andrey_> drupal
<dmay> и пилить неделю?
<andrey_> да
<andrey_> wordpress норм, но если плагинов навешать много будет тормозить
<jham> dmay: s9y?
<KMV> Парни, что думаете по поводу нового релиза Xubuntu 11.04 ?????
<jham> KMV: открываем шампанское )
<go87651> я думаю что надо ставить коробку и забывать про де
<KMV> Хочу узнать мнение по поводу оболочки Xfce
<go87651> при малейшем необдуманном изменении - всё рушиться как корточный домик. это мой опыт по крайней мере
<go87651> *карточный
<go87651> и трудно поддаётся восстановлению
<go87651> поэтому я за минимализм в котором тольком и поломать ничё нельзя
<go87651> *толком
<jham> go87651: посмотрел бы на тебя, если тебе бы это кто сказал, когда ты только начинал разбираться с линуксом
<go87651> jham: мне именно тогда это и сказали :)
<Escsun> go87651, где 87652 go дел ?)
<go87651> Escsun: в пиджине
<dmay> jham: ась?
<jham> dmay: я про блог
<dmay> andrey_: а вротпресс нехотетъ >.<
<dmay> jham: я понял что про блог. я смысла вопроса не понял )
<jham> я имел ввиду "а как насчёт s9y?"
<dmay> ааа, счас посмотрим, thnx
<andrey_> зачем тебе вообще на хост? блоггер щас норм
<Cat1> проверка связи, finch запущаю а аська не пашет. Оказывается только аська.
<Escsun> Cat1, ася не нужна )
<dmay> andrey_: а зачем вам линупс, вин7 тоже счас норм ;)
<Cat1> да я понял уже , и запустил жабу ))
<Cat1> я был на вин7 , потом еще был на вин7 , почемуто на линупсе опять, незадача каката
<jham> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/usa-vs-russia.jpg
<KMV> Как вам новый нтерфейс  Убунты 11.04 - вмысли Юнит????????
<dmay> KMV: ты ещё три знака вопроса забыл
<dmay> правильно писать ???????????, не забывай об этом
<dmay> а юнити - Ъ, годный закос под таскбар из 7ки
<Cat1> мне например гном3 больше понравился на федоре, но сейчас я на юнити и нисколько не жалею об этом . Вот такой ответ))
<KMV> На мой взгляд сделали удобный интерфейсик
<Cat1> а че тогда спрашиваешь? тебе нравится и пользуйся гыгы
<[Raiden]> да уж, каноникал удружила. Проблема выбора была и  до юнити, а теперь...
<dmay> [Raiden]: не нравиться выбирать - купи мак же 8]
<[Raiden]> )
<KMV> Не замечали, что когда начинаешь настраивать Compiz  - Юнити начинает немного задумываться и подвисать?
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел выбирать модули к 1 среде, а не из нескольких сред.
<dmay> ставь 2Дшную, компиз (почти) не нужен
<dmay> [Raiden]: тогда тебе определенно нужна виндовс!
<Cat1> к счастью юнити отучила меня от куба, не стал париться ставить его, и теперь просто радуюсь что наконецто его нет, и резиновые окошки наконецто выкинул на помойку
<go87651> не знаетет случайно - когда дидбиф качает обложки для музыки - они потом сохраняются как-то или после каждого нового запуска он их по-новому качает ?
<Escsun> go87651, в кеше очевидно )
<[Raiden]> А мне нравится, у мну в кедах резинвоые окошки, вот кубик тоже показался никчему, юзается аналог экспо и аналог десктоп валл
<dmay> в компизе три с половиной полезных эффекта. а если есть второй мотнитор - то один с половиной
<[Raiden]> Кстати тут у юнити явный + перед гномом. муттер никогда  компизом не сравнится, т.к. гномописатили стукнутые немного.
<[Raiden]> )
<Cat1> не , компиз рулит, чтобы виндузятникам было что показать, огонь например или вода ))))
<dmay> [Raiden]: муттер это который mutter? oO
<[Raiden]> угу
<dmay> Cat1: школоло штоле, перед поцанчиками хвастаться? :3
<[Raiden]> ГШ работает только с mutter
<Cat1> ну я пацанчикам ответил как бы. У меня нет ни огня ни воды ))
<dmay> [Raiden]: ятупой, или mutter это консольный почтовый клиент был, нэ?
<[Raiden]> dmay: это композитный вм из гном3 , а почтовик mutt
<Cat1> а что еще им показать чтобы удивить, все что здесь работает на винде работает в сто раз лучше . А огонь с водой не работает как ни крути
<dmay> ааа, точнаточна. отстал от жизни ^_^'
<dmay> блджад, в webmatrix так и не впилили ничего для руления базами (
<Cat1> с атишными дровами кстати проблем то совсем нет, или только у меня. На 11.04 работает просто сказка , бегает живенько и без проблем
<go87651> а есть что-то такое для скачивания обложек ?
<Escsun> Cat1, они просто не осилили )
<Cat1> первый раз когда ставил в апреле помнится косяк на косяке вылезал. В Федоре даже родные тянут без всяких дополнительных допиливаний
<Cat1> да и в убунте без проблем ассаулт куб например пашет без тормозов
<Cat1> а вот с кедами чета мне не везет, и на кубунте пробовал и на феде, не могу я там разобраться , на милиметр сдвинуться не могу .Раза три пробовал начинать =) тупой наверно
<skai> тут уж точно
<dmay> кеды как были жалким закосом под XP, так и остались. Даже САМ решил от них избавиться же, а это о чем то да говорит ;)
<Cat1>  ну я бы так не сказал, на картинках у умеющих людей все красиво и удобно смотрится
<dmay> у умеющих людей всё что угодно будет красиво и удобно смотреться. даже столетняя карбюраторная шестёрка )
<dmay> ололо, корпорация зла Оракл запилила адекватный манагер для мускуля О_О
<dmay> блджад, а кнопочки create databse так и нет >.<
<skai> @voice dmay
<skai> dmay: нука не ругайся
<dmay> skai: :P
<Pavia> а где можно глянуть исходники команды halt из моего дистрибутива?
<dmay> я не ругаюсь, это обычная неконструктивная критика разработчиков 8]
<skai> dmay: заменяешь первое слово на звездочки - согласен.а так - ругай
<skai> *ругань
<dmay> ня
<dmay> jham: ещё раз спасибо за наводку, интересная штука
<jham> dmay: рад
<jham> Pavia: это в sysvinit, upstart или что-то в этом роде
<jham> apt-file -s halt попробуй, чтобы знать где искать
<[Raiden]> dmay: Я бы мог поспорить стобой про кеды. Но оставим на другой раз, может быть после 4.7 )
<[Raiden]> если коротко то отличий от хп не вагон, а целый состав.
<dmay> [Raiden]: отличий, а не различий ;)
<dmay> но, действительнор, потом, потом
<Umren> на хп они похожи только нижей панелью?
<Umren> нижней, и то если на нажать "пуск"
<Umren> на этом сходство заканчиваетс
<chelaxe> ку
<chelaxe> скай
<XuMuK> юзеры вичата: кто-нить знает как передвинуть буффер?
<Escsun> XuMuK, какой ?)
<XuMuK> Escsun, любой)
<Escsun> XuMuK, скрины )
<Escsun> точно надо часы передвинуть )
<XuMuK> какие скрины?
<Escsun> XuMuK, чего передвинуть хочешь )
<XuMuK> буффер
<XuMuK> с 8 на 2 например
<skai> XuMuK: смотрел 12 еврику?
<[Raiden]> я ещё нет. Так что молчите.
<XuMuK> skai, только начал) экстрасенс)
<skai> XuMuK: сииииилаааа
<skai> я до сих пор напеваю одну песенку
<XuMuK> Eyes of the Tiger чтоль?))
<kadder> Или мокренькая кисонка?
<XuMuK> я себе купил подставку под ноут+кард ридер+док под винт по цене кардридера))
<XuMuK> удобная, блин, штука))
<XuMuK> skai, прикольно Джо Фарго леща дала))
<chelaxe> кто нить знает как яндекс метрика узнает возраст и пол у людей которые посетили мой сайт?!
<kadder> нет
<XuMuK> chelaxe, по вопросу
<XuMuK> школоло спрашивает одни весчи, взрослые другие... девачги одно, мальчеги - другое...
<chelaxe> вопрос всмысле по содержанию строки поиска в нем?
<XuMuK> типо таго
<chelaxe> забавно
<chelaxe> еще как сделать поддержку colemak в русской раскладке ото две клавы стало напрягать
<chelaxe> перерисовать разве что символы на клаве, а так гугл молчит ((
<go87651> подскажите в ух словах - что делает этот скрипт ? http://playonlinux.ru/index.php?newsid=119
<XuMuK> понятия не имею, чо такое colemak
<chelaxe> http://colemak.com/
<go87651> и заодно вот этот ? http://playonlinux.ru/index.php?newsid=120
<chelaxe> ну вот можно как нибудь определенный символ клавишу переназначить чтобы вместо символа У выводилась А?
<XuMuK> если нет переменной ПОЛ, то выход,потом ф-я стянуть последний вайн, потом создания иконок, и потом патчит, если правильно ответишь...
<XuMuK> это если в двух словах...
<XuMuK> а дальше влом читать, я эврику смотрю
<dmay> чего за еврика? а то мне надоело имдб250 смотреть )
<XuMuK> dmay, http://www.lostfilm.tv/browse.php?cat=37
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Fail!
<go87651> XuMuK: спс. ноя почти ничего всё-равно не понял (кроме стягивает последний вайн и создаёт иконки) :)
<go87651> а пару слов про win4lin
<dmay> go87651: а может всё таки того? обратно на оффтопик?
<XuMuK>  чо то знакомое
<Escsun> go87651, чем оно лучше вайна то)
<go87651> Escsun: я вообще не знаю толком что это
<go87651> вот пытаюсь немногоразузнать
<go87651> позже даже поставлю
<go87651> dmay: всё давно уже решили сами чем пользоваться :) можешь не стараться зря
<dmay> go87651: ну я просто смотрю, как ты решил пользоваться на линуксе виндовыми программами, и как-то, знаешь, жалко тебя стало, что ли... :/
<go87651> dmay: я мне интересно на что способен линукс в месте виртуалной машины так сказать
<go87651> *-я-
<go87651> dmay: если ты думаешь, что я себе уторрент буду ставить или оперу через вайн, то это не так
<dmay> "в месте виртуальной машины" называется virtual box, ну или vmware на худой конец. а всякие вайны и костыли к нему - лишь безсмысленная трата времени...
<go87651> ну чё так сразу. playonlinux на кое что уже очень даже годен
<go87651> чтобу виртуалку не запускать
<go87651> тем более для ьакого хом юзера как я
<go87651> *т
<dmay> нннннуну.... ну успехов. но время таки своё, потраченное на эти шаманства, посчитай. чтоб второй раз так не наколоться ;)
<skai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<skai> всех касается
<shenmue> 10.04 обновилась =)
<Escsun> и отпала
<shenmue>  10.04.3
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, только что обновил ... 10.04.03 )
<shenmue> а где пишет что 03?
<shenmue> у меня просто 10.04
<[Raiden]> может и нигде, 03  просто сборка установщика из тещущих версий
<[Raiden]> в названии имиджа пишут
<[Raiden]> или попробуй lsb_release -d
<shenmue> Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<shenmue> кстати у меня аптитуд пишет что всего 300 пакетов установллено
<shenmue> с мини исо собираю коробку ниже 700 никак не получалось
<Nor8>  Хороший и простой, гуишний, видео редактор знает кто-нибудь? А то хотелось бы видео ужать без особой потери качества, а на ум ничего из прог не приходит.
<gentoo> привет всем
<Nor8> gentoo: Каналом не ошибся случайно? ;-)
<shenmue> нет
<gentoo> a 4e
<shenmue> gentoo есть в репах убунту
<Nor8> shenmue: генту в репах убунту?
<shenmue> да
<rapidsp> re
<rapidsp> а в кедах есть какая нить аппликация для дропбокса?
<skai> yefnj
<skai> нуато
<skai> правда мне казалось что гента рипнулась же
<skai> сайт их затух
<skai> еще года с 2005-2006 сдохло вроде
<Umren> [Raiden]: какой аналог dpkg-reconfigure в rpm?
<Umren> skai: гента рипнулась? ты шутишь?)
<skai> да точно
<[Raiden]> его нет вроде
<skai> сайт закрыли и не развивали проект нифига
<skai> уже давно
<Umren> [Raiden]: плохо, мне эта фишка нравится)
<skai> че из реп не выпилили - яхз
<skai> хотя мож кто подхватил разработку
<[Raiden]> в рпм базед по крайней меере в сусе и мандриве есть настраивалки котоыре вполне заменяют.
<[Raiden]> в шапке - незнаю. Тут ест ьканал по федоре русский. спроси там аналог - потом нам расскажешь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты все сусе в виртуалке ковыряешь?  ))))
<fduck> Добрый вечер. Есть вопрос: gnome без x windows server не поставить, так?
<Nor8>  Так
<XuMuK>  fduck конечно нет
<fduck> Ага, спасибо.
<rapidsp> а как в дропбокс через веб зайти?
<Sergey_IT> fduck, поставь, а потом Х выпили )
<dmay> rapidsp: ты не поверишь...
<XuMuK> rapidsp, https://www.dropbox.com/home#
<fduck> Я просто пытался разобраться, стал читать на вики. А там не совсем понятно. Еще сбиват с толку тот факт, что в списке ВМ нет ни Гнома ни КДЕ
<|Amblnb|> Nor8: Авидемукс
<rapidsp> XuMuK: пасиб, а то просто на хом хаходишь, оно мине чет предлагало скачать...
<fduck> сверху ссылка login
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Спс, уже ковыряю. Не могу найти кнопку "применить изменения" или что то в этом духе.
<dmay> fduck: это может потому, что ни гном ни кеды это не ВМ? )
<|Amblnb|> Кнопка сохранить
<fduck> Может быть. Тогда логичнее было бы сделать заметку на счет этого. А то ни туда и ни сюда
<rapidsp> а че такое вм?
<Sergey_IT> dmay, ВМ только в виндах
<Sergey_IT> управлятель окнами
<rapidsp> уря.. скачало :)
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Ага, нашел,  спс
<|Amblnb|> Вынь медиа сервер и вставь чтото своё )
<|Amblnb|> Nor8: Только при уменьшении размера видео ШхВ, если неохота видеть чёрные полосы, расчитывай реальный размер, условно 1000х500 => 720х? = 720*500/1000 = 360 => 720х360.
<boor> всем привет
<boor> у меня тут одна проблемка добавляю репозиторий а мне Ошибка: http://packages.redsolution.ru hardy Release: Следующие подписи не могут быть проверены, так как недоступен открытый ключ: NO_PUBKEY 0984A1734DF6F320
<boor> где мне публичный ключ от этого репозитория найти?
<rapidsp> boor: гдето на убунтологии рецепт лежит
<boor> та я вроде разобрался нужно ввести sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com `sudo  aptitude update 2>&1 | grep -o '[0-9A-Z]\{16\}$' | xargs`
<boor> потом сделал sudo apt-get update
<boor> ошибок не выдало
<dmay> Sergey_IT: не придирайся к терминам, все поняли о чем речь )
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Ок, попробую
<[Raiden]> а xargs  в конце что дал?
<[Raiden]> обьясните если не лень
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: А кодек какой выбирать? Или без разницы?
<|Amblnb|> Nor8: Я обычно использую х264 и асс
<Sergey_IT> dmay, так скучно (
<[Raiden]> хороший выбор...
<[Raiden]> ещё к этому мп4 контейнер и будет мп4 файлик по изо
<[Raiden]> влез не зная о чем речь
<Nor8> |Amblnb|:  Не вижу что то в списке х264
<|Amblnb|> МПЕГ4 АВЦ (х264)
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Ок, пончл
<|Amblnb|> Он просто наилучше сжимает из всех
<Nor8> Учту
<|Amblnb|> Можно и другие пробовать но файл будет больше
<[Raiden]> если хочется скорости, посмотри xvid . Возьми например авидемукс и посмотри фпс при сжадии х264 и хвид.
<[Raiden]> х264 качество при том же битрейте лучше и файл будет меньше
<|Amblnb|> Ну да будет быстрей сжимать, но размер больше станет
<[Raiden]> но и время на паковку другое
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мне хочется, что бы не выкладывали фильмы размеров с половину моего старого жесткого диска )))))
<|Amblnb|> На слабом железе ХД смотрел в хвид, а не х264, так как не хватало мощей
<[Raiden]> ну, может пора диск апгрейдить. )
<[Raiden]> угу при декодинге хвид тоже легче
<Umren> [Raiden]: в сусе есть консольный аналог?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пора все апгрейдить, если уж на то пошло )))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И пару дисков по террабайту, что бы не думать судорожно куда залить пару файлов при переустановке  ))))
<[Raiden]> Umren: в сусе ест ьяст консольный, некотоыре вещи там можно выбрать
<|Amblnb|> Лучше пару 2,5 ТБ )
<|Amblnb|> Только советуют ставить малый хард для ОСи и большие для файлопомоек
<[Raiden]> допустим у нас dpkg-reconfigure gdm , а у них там это просто как опция с коментом, запускаешь яст, и меняешь 1 на другое.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сусе недавно попробовал поставить снова, но за три месяца с момента релиза они не додумались довести до ума компиз. ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И с видео драйверов пришлось немного пошаманить)))
<Umren> [Raiden]: не, гдм плохой пример
<[Raiden]> у меня там вообще гномовская сессия не стартует и почему-то кдешные  софтины под гномом остаюстя в оксигене - впринципе единсвтенное с чем столкнулся.
<[Raiden]> кроме нехватки пакетов
<Umren> все же мало пакетов?)
<Umren> убунта своим репозиторием балует
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не, в целом норм работал, но не понравилось, что он по умолчанию создает кривое разбиение диска,  да и ряд мелочей пришлось по нету искать.
<|Amblnb|> А зачем доверять умолчанию? о_О
<Nor8> Umren: Да у сусе тоже репы норм, только беспорядочно как то всё у них
<[Raiden]> угу , я пользую некоторые вещи из gimp-plugin-registry - это пакет с набором плагинов. В сусе пришлось бы их качать как отдельные архивы и ставить по разному сборка\копирование.
<|Amblnb|> Это же не офтопик )
<[Raiden]> вот собсно из-за этого пакета моя перебежка туда и сорвалась. Я писал уже.
<Nor8> |Amblnb|: Хотел посмотреть, что он предложит на основе LVM
<Sergey_IT> я тоже сусе пробовал... но не понравилось
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А пакмановские репы прикрутил?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я искал в офиц репах и поиском на билдсервисе
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты зайди в настройки источников и подлкючи доп. репы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там много чего есть инетересного
<[Raiden]> да они там на билдсервисе тусят по идее
<[Raiden]> онлайн поиск есть по ним?
<Sergey_IT> все думаю на что переходить в следующем году...
<[Raiden]> делай как я. СУешь новый дистр в виртуалку, пугаешся и остаешся на убунте.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> так убунта пугает - у меня компы старые
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там же есть прога для поиска пакетов в нете, Webpin по-моему называется
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: лхде\хфце нику не деваются, юнити2д и гном3 фаллбек моде тоже.
<Sergey_IT> так хочется дистр по-умолчанию чтобы был нормальный, пилить желания нет (
<Nor8>  ГНом и юнити заставят, чувствую, перейти на кеды/хфце
<[Raiden]> вариантов для легкого компа тут достаточно. Или можно с альтернейта поставить минимум и опенбокс какой-нить. Докучи можно удивить всех на лоре, а т там одни арчи с опенбоксом.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> хотя на сколько старый комп смотря.
<Sergey_IT> 6 лет - П4 - 3 штуки с АТИ
<[Raiden]> печально, хотя осенью а счет галлиум3д будет полегче с ати.
<[Raiden]> пропускаю буквы - пытаюсь быстро печатать.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С этой заменой проприетарным, хорошо работающим, будет еще секас  )))
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так ати радеоны - вряд ли потянут, поэтому и в раздумьях
<cheburashko> Посоветуйте игру под 10.04 [Radeon x1350]
<Escsun> cheburashko, urban terror )
<Sergey_IT> cheburashko, дум - работает
<cheburashko> извините что сразу не уточнил, желательно стратегии. Но за советы спасибо. Попробую.
<[Raiden]> cheburashko: маджонг
<[Raiden]> )
<cheburashko> =)
<[Raiden]> хотя урбан может и ок будет. попытка  не пытка
<Nor8> cheburashko: Шахматы, очень стратегическая игра )))
<[Raiden]> кстати, сможете обыграть связку gnuchess + xboard - можете себе медаль рисовать
<only_you> cheburashko: 0 a d, хоть и сіро еще)
<[Raiden]> Это не так просто
<Nor8>  cheburashko:  Вот хорошая стратегия http://wz2100.net/, она в репах есть
<jham> офигеть.. в городе праздник и нескем пойти - семъя в разъезде, все кореша в отпусках, на работе или без денег дома лапу сосут. что б*** делать? это не оффтоп, я думаю это как-то связанно с линуксом )
<cheburashko> only_you чем то напоминает крусадерс, обязательно попробую
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: eboard не пробовал?
<[Raiden]> не, не встречал
<go8765> никто с таким не сталкивался ? http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/378/088i.png
<[Raiden]> не
<go8765> походу звук отвалилися
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Хороший шахматный клиент с возможностью играть онлайн
<[Raiden]> оформление окна страшное, гтк без темы
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ясно
<klgfinn> народ, как удалить то, что ставил make install'ом?
<[Raiden]> 1. sudo  make install , 2  sudo make isntall >install.log - и читаем что куда сунулось.
<[Raiden]> 3. собираем пакет и ставим\сносим
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<[Raiden]> isn - ins
<[Raiden]> часто ошиваюсь так
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> а первое  sudo  make uninstall
<[Raiden]> у меня день тупки
<klgfinn> спасибо, буду пробовать
<[Raiden]> есть 4 способ. если собиралось без --prefix= , т овесь мусор в /usr/local
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Жара не располагает )))
<[Raiden]> можно при желинии целиком очистить
<[Raiden]> Nor8: +1 )
<[Raiden]> апплет показывает +27 , время без 8 минут 12
<[Raiden]> *00
<Sergey_IT> как в Египте
<[Raiden]> Я тут читал сколько-то амеров погибло из-за аномальной жары. По ходу везде сча жарит.
<[Raiden]> Ну или почти
<Umren> парниковый эффект? )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В такие деньки жаркие не только в Америке мрут, по всему шарику сердечникам тяжеловато
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да и интенсивность солнечного излучения близка к пиковой  последнее время
<Sergey_IT> интенсивность практически не меняется
<Sergey_IT> 2 кг энергии в секунду на весь з. шарик
<Umren> разрушеный озоновый слой?)
<only_you> землекапец
<Sergey_IT> он не разрушен
<Umren> и вендокапец одновременно
<|Amblnb|> А ненадо было доверять управление азонов мелкомягким ))
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Интенсивность имеет свой, если не ошибаюсь, 12 или 13-ти летний цикл и сейчас пик этого уикла
<Sergey_IT> пока не пик - да и цикл сбился
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: С чего это он сбился? ))))
<Sergey_IT> это у солнца спросить надо
<dmay> чочо, у вас тут глобальные проблемы?
<dmay> spoiler: все умрут.
<Sergey_IT> другие родятся
<[Raiden]> only_you: 1 амеровский комик сказал что капец не земле , а нам, а земле пофиг
<only_you> то біл кеп, всему рано или поздно капец..)
<[Raiden]> only_you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXTBotdauPo
<aleksandr> Всем привет!!!
<only_you> флеш(
<only_you> даров
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> lf
<[Raiden]> yes
<Nor8>  Ты при помощи СуСе студио не пробовал кастом собирать?
<[Raiden]> неа.
<[Raiden]> мне немного лениво и по сути не важно какой установщик.
<[Raiden]> или что сразу после установки.
<[Raiden]> Я в  свое время прикола ради делал линукс на 2 дискетах, по паре хавту.
<[Raiden]> Это было интересно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так там еще и пакеты можно подобрать и версии
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Какой линь брал за основу? )))
<[Raiden]> mandrake
<[Raiden]> давно было
<black_ru> ПРив всем
<black_ru> в каком пакете gnome-screenshot?
<[Raiden]> и ядра другие были, сча 2.6 тяжело  впихнуть. А тогда ядро можно было собрать весок 700кб +-
<[Raiden]> в прочем сча флешки есть и сд  болвани, уже не актуално
<[Raiden]> black_ru: пакет так же зовется
<aleksei> всем привет
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в опенсусе сервисы интересные и некотоыре части дистра и как он сделан. Н осмущае тто что чаще собирать софт придется и ещё то что на русских ресурсах... челвоек 10 в ирц и челвоек 5 в жабере и всё.
<[Raiden]> челвоек блин
<[Raiden]> Nor8: тусовки как бы нет, с кем обсудить, поругать ) Может на форумах где-т о есть и всё. Можно конечно сделать сусе для себя и убунту в виртуалку ради поболтать посапортить )
<dmay> [Raiden]: учи язык же. здесь тоже, по большому счёту два с половиной человека )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в общем я решил вопрос насчет сусе оставить до 12.1 , оно в ноябре выйдет
<[Raiden]> dmay: ну в общем да, и тут десяток живых +-
<dmay> на #ubutu вон полторы тыщи сидит, а тут 70, да и то все моляат )
<dmay> * #ubuntu
<[Raiden]> Язык плохо знаю. Чиста технический ткст понимаю иногда.
<[Raiden]> ну то что с компами связано
<artus> хем, а толку от обсудить, поругать ))
<dmay> да и фиг с ней, с #ubuntu - тот-же Pulp Fiction надо смотреть только в оригинале :3
<Aleksandr> Пароль забыл:)
<[Raiden]> artus: Ну , незнаю. Это как бы хобби, как соцсеть по интересам.
<[Raiden]> Мне нравится что убунта много людей собрала. Фиг знает почему нвоелл или шапка не подумала так же сделать на 10 лет раньше.
<[Raiden]> ведь чего печально. Не только то что людей на ресурсах меньше , а ещё то что этим ресурсам уже десяток лет+_
<artus> нефиг склепы ворошить)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 12.1 уже с третьим гномом, сегодня смотрел на нее
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как собрала, так и разгонит, юнити допилит и все, амба! :-D
<[Raiden]> угу, осенние все такие будут
<[Raiden]> может кроме центоса
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<[Raiden]> некотоырм нравится
<dmay> Nor8: грязный реакционист! юнити единственное серъёзное нововведение с 6.04 же!
<artus> dmay, ты вообще в свою уютную семерочку топай ) работеть негр! )
<Nor8>  dmay: Не согласен в корне с вашей позицией!
<dmay> artus: у меня перерыв :3
<artus> dmay, и вообще) тябя с плантации отпустили или сам убег? )
<dmay> Nor8: значит ты грязный реакционист :3
<dmay> artus: отпустили самого убежать ^_^
<[Raiden]> ну их ващ е побольше. самое серьезное нововведение это пожалуй патчи к отрисовке шрифтов. На лоре арчевские скриншоты через 1 с убунтовскими патчами
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> artus: Солнце зашло, у него рабочий день кончился )))
<artus> Nor8, у упырей только разгар рабочей ночи)
<artus>  патчи к отрисовке шрифтов , афигеть прогрес
<dmay> [Raiden]: это не нововведение, это фикс древних багов же
<[Raiden]> а юнити, да впринципе не страшно. Печально только что каноникал будет тратить время на него, а не на гном
<artus> нет чтоб телепорт наконец изобрести, они шрифты патчать )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ПО идее, ничто не мешает оба проекта развивать, как уже говорил, юнити вполне норм для планшетников, но для десктопа нужно что то существеннее.
<[Raiden]> осенью срача будет дофига, по поводу де и по поводу глюков гнома\гтк3 - наверняка повылезают какие-нить :)
<Escsun> [Raiden], А То)
<artus> бубунта на планшетники, ужос)
<dmay> Nor8: что, например? третья панелька из 2000 года?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: угу, посмотри какой скрол приложений, это явно под палец на планшете
<[Raiden]> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-xlYmLvp7rz8/TiiYMipDEwI/AAAAAAAAFec/YCqdsDrwu20/s400/ubuntu11.10-switcher.png
<[Raiden]> целиком http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/new-application-switcher-ambiance-with.html
<[Raiden]> есть ещё 1 выход, но каноникал не сделает. Допустим, переписать установщик, хотя бы только для двд версии, что бы там был выбор де.
<dmay> [Raiden]: угу, а как её домохозяйки ставить будут?
<artus> dmay, черех uart )
<[Raiden]> я думаю простой установшик ошибка каноникал, ту же сусе приятней ставить. Всё что надо было сделать - 2 режима.
<[Raiden]> домохозяйка\эксперт
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> альтернейт конечно выход, но как бы...
<dmay> [Raiden]: Ъ-домохозяйка на этом вопросе и испугается, и пойдёт покупать мак
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  +1, добавить возможность включить опцию "экспертный режим" н епомешало бы
<Nor8>  dmay: И домохозяйка не испугается и  эскперту приятно )))
<dmay> Nor8: поставь уже арч :3
<Nor8> эксперту *
<Nor8> dmay: Недолинукс, и этим все сказано ))))
<artus> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 2.6.39.3; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is 3.0-rc7-git10; the latest beta kernel is 3.0.
 * [Raiden] взял топор и разрубил ubuntuhelp на две половинки: (ubu) и (ntuhelp)
<Nor8> dmay: А ты посмотри установщики у сусе и феди и всё поймешь
<dmay> Nor8: ну тогда сразу LFS
<Escsun> Nor8, нытик )
<Escsun> Nor8, сделай лучше)
<Nor8> Escsun: Не замечал за тобой такого )))
<Escsun> Nor8, до достали там ноют тут ноют )
<Escsun> там то ладно))
<Nor8> Escsun: Где там? На виндовс-ру? )))))
<Escsun> не)
<Escsun> в одной онлайн игре ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/nautilus-3-with-ambiance-mockups.html
<Nor8> Escsun: Твоя эльфийка 80-левела в глухой обороне? )))))
<Escsun> Nor8, если бы)
<[Raiden]> 22.07    Oracle поглотил компанию Ksplice, развивающую технологию обновления Linux-ядра без перезагрузки
<black_ru> Incompatible pixel format 'bgra' for codec 'mpeg1video', auto-selecting format 'yuv420p
<Nor8>  Escsun: Я специально заостряю вопрос, оне тоже логи читают. Вдруг внемлют мольбам. )))))
<black_ru> У кого-нибудь было при записи с экрана?
<black_ru> fmpeg
<Escsun> Nor8, понято ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все закончится очередным либре кернелом ))))))
<Escsun> Nor8, там ноют из-за другого там ноют что слишком много опыта дают, не хотят качаться ))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ) я тоже так подумал.
<Nor8> Escsun: Так на оффах всегда так, рейты 0, пол жизни на прокачку потрать ))))
<Escsun> Nor8, да там лвл мах маленький ))
<Escsun> Nor8, просто на мидлах и лоу пвп веселей ))
<Nor8> Escsun: А что за игра то?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у сусешников 3 бета вышла
<[Raiden]> на опеннете заметил
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Яж говорил, смотрел уже сегодня )))
<[Raiden]> а.. ок, не заметил что сегодня
<[Raiden]> и как оно
<[Raiden]> ты гном версию смотрел?
<Nor8> Да, третий гном, сыровата, но шустрая
<Nor8> Джае для вбокса шустрая
<[Raiden]> последний вбокс может ещё ускорился немного
<Nor8> 4.1 у меня стоит
<[Raiden]> ты наверное уведел ег оускорение, я хотел сказать или 2в1
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А по русски? ))))
<[Raiden]> ну впечатление от скорости работы сусе с этим мб связано, а не с самой сусе.
<[Raiden]> просто в  4.1 я пока только вин7 пускал и мне показалось что оно шустро работает
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> никто не в курсе, почему во всех дистрах в комплекте идёт nginx 0.8, а не nginx 1.0?
<vdrandom> а, нет. вру, в арчике 1.0 :)
<[Raiden]> думаю дело в датах выхода дистров.
<vdrandom> а, точно. он же совсем недавно вышел, первый-то
<vdrandom> эх, придётся собирать :)
<shenmue> в г+ забанили
<[Raiden]> на ппа есть 1.0.4  , но 1 чел не мог поставить сегодня днем.
<shenmue> просят копию паспорта
<Escsun> shenmue, за что?)
<vdrandom> [Raiden], мне ppa не нужен, у меня на дебиане сервачок
<shenmue> якобы меня не так завут как я указал
<Escsun> всегда знал что все эти соц сети г* )
<shenmue> Прикрепите копию удостоверения личности, где четко видны ваше имя и фотография.
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: можно грамотно собрать, взять сорцы пакета из тестинга если там есть или из онеирка и собрать пакетиком
<vdrandom> а зачем? профит-то в этом какой? :)
<vdrandom> ну православнее разве что
<[Raiden]> ну мне кажется это удобно, зависимости ставятся по apt-get build-dep т.к. нгинкс уже есть,  а пакет собирается в 2 команды из file.dsc
<[Raiden]> и даж аздать можно при желании.
<[Raiden]> раздать*
<vdrandom> зависимости с помощью build-dep можно поставить даже если нет пакета. make make install - тоже две команды :))
<[Raiden]> это да
<vdrandom> разве что скрипт демона писать или из пакета ковырять
<[Raiden]> я думаю лучше научиться собирать пакетом из готовых как бы сорцов пакетов ) Это время сэкономит и  снести можно чисто если что.
<[Raiden]> а там как хотите
<Nor8> shenmue: Что за дикий бред с требованием паспорта?
<shenmue> пруф?
<vdrandom> как тестовый дебиан называется?
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, то ли еще будет..
<vdrandom> никто не помнит?
<artus> weeze кажись
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Куда уж дальше?  )))))
<vdrandom> wheezy, спасибо, нагуглил :)
<Sergey_IT> отпечатки пальцев...
<Sergey_IT> генетический код и т.д.
<dmay> shenmue: зато теперь можешь хвастаться что тебы в гугле забанили )
<shenmue> мну на гугол вио 12 раз в году на месяц банят
<Nor8> dmay: Пусть админу пишет, может снимут бан ))))
<shenmue> тип забанили за то что вместо именни ник написал
<[Raiden]> только под деб базед и мадриву. Хотя можно попробовать мадривовский рпм в опенсусе пересобрать
<[Raiden]> http://pkgs.org/package/gimp-plugin-registry
<Nor8> shenmue: )) Они там с ума посходили уже
<Amblnb> Надо напрямую слать всю свою в офисы всех спец служб ))
<Amblnb> *инфу
<shenmue> они сами не могут что ли скачать ее из инета?
<Nor8> Amblnb: Ага, и зарплату им втрое поднять)))))
<Amblnb> shenmue: Так откуда они знают что это ты, под левым ником. Народу то мнорго, всех перепроверять влом )))
<shenmue> ну 20 млн уже там. но все таки докапались
<Nor8> )) Назвался поди терминатором каким-нибудь
<shenmue> в секте мну чот не трогают. хотя имени и фамилии вообще не указывал
<Amblnb> Nor8: Тогда они ещё и випом сделают и будут смами отслеживать изменения и фотки с БПЛА делать )
<shenmue> не просто shenmue
<Escsun> Amblnb, может бот программа какая то ?)
<Escsun> Amblnb, типа с маленькой буквы написал )
<Amblnb> Надо на децентрализованные сети идти...
<Nor8>  shenmue: Тебе мылом уведомили или в ПМ написали?
<Escsun> Amblnb, жаббер наше всьо )
<shenmue> gplus.to/shenmue сам глянь
<Amblnb> А он что децентрализованый о_О
<shenmue> Проверив ваш профиль, мы установили, что указанное имя нарушает правила сообщества.
<shenmue> и конечно же я правила не читал
<Escsun> shenmue, да кстати, посмотри саус парк про айпадоношку ))
<shenmue> про что?
<Nor8>  shenmue: Создай новый аккаунт
<shenmue> влом
<shenmue> что такая большая потеря?
<Amblnb> Про новый айфон
<shenmue> ну а серия номер или название?
<Escsun> shenmue, сейчас найду )
<Amblnb> Уже удалил...
<shenmue> я вообще щас лигу справедливости смотрю
<Amblnb> Да там же одна серия
<Escsun> shenmue, http://south-park-online.com.ua/load/15_sezon/1501/20-1-0-274
<Escsun> shenmue, вот
<Amblnb> Глядиш тоже запишишся в их орден ))
<Escsun> shenmue, rus-kubik )
<Escsun> Amblnb, я не фанат саус парка но серия забавная ))
<Escsun> еще про фейсбук весело )
<Amblnb> А потом будеш сымать прикольное видео со своими знакомыми ))))
<Amblnb> Escsun: Я тоже, видел только пару фильмов и её
<Escsun> Amblnb, а вообще там многое правда)
<Amblnb> Есть ещё видео про покупку ещё не вышедшего 4 айфона
<Nor8>  Секта сектой, а яблоко вполне удачный продукт выпустило ))))
<Amblnb> Есть ещё груша
<Nor8>  Угу, китайская, желтая такая
<Amblnb> Не, просто украинцы много чего понадгрызали )))
<dmay> какие то у вас тут грустные срачики
<Escsun> dmay, дык тут вообще другая тема)
<Escsun> dmay, ты не в теме )
<Amblnb> А скобки вроде бы все правые
<dmay> Escsun: просвяти? :3
<Escsun> dmay, выше)
<dmay> читать лень >.<
<dmay> в двух словах?
<vdrandom> эх
<Escsun> dmay, про не чтение правил и про саус парк (про яблоко)
<vdrandom> что-то не хочет собираться пакет нжинкса ._.
<dmay> а, про ипад с ножками? )
<Escsun> да)
<Escsun> dmay, shenmue забанили на г+ )
<shenmue> ппц
<Escsun> dmay, вот и серию вспомнил про айпад )
<shenmue> негодяи
<Escsun> shenmue, посмотрел ?)
<shenmue> нет качаю
<Escsun> shenmue, а )
<Amblnb> Можно к шнобелю впивлечь за такое достижение )))
<shenmue> щас лигу досмотрю заключительнию серию третьего сезона
<shenmue> ную*
<dmay> а, вон вы к чему. а я то подумал что срачик... :'(
<Nor8> Amblnb: На самом деле это он здесь какой то шенмуе, а в супер секретных протоколах цру числится как враг номер 1, ну или 2, сша )))) Его банят, а он не сдается.)))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: хотел собрать мандривовский пакет, кончилось тем что в сусе не все зависимости нашлись , например нет libatlas - его конечно тоже собратьможно и т.д. Но...
<[Raiden]> если интересно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты уверен, сто ты там ищешь пакеты? ))))
<[Raiden]> да
<Nor8> сек
<Nor8> Тебе какой пакет нужен был?
<[Raiden]> всё что имеет в имени libatlas
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://software.opensuse.org/search?q=libatlas&baseproject=openSUSE%3A11.4&lang=ru
<[Raiden]> а где ты искал?
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Я ж скинул линк )))
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> я в ясте искал, повключав много реп
<snark> Âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> snark! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> нету icclib :)
 * [Raiden] стал очень ленивым с убунтой
<snark> Всем привет
<[Raiden]> ку
<snark> Такой вопрос - в кубунту не могу зайти в настройки не одной программы, может кто знает как это лечится?
<[Raiden]> а что при этом происходит?
<[Raiden]> пункты меню не активны или что?
<snark> да имено вкладки не активны и нельзя их активировать
<snark> но это если приложение запущено пользователем если рутом то все ок
<[Raiden]> ясно
<snark> [Raiden]: И чтоже делать?
<[Raiden]> sudo chown -R  юзер:юзер /home/юзер  - и пускай из под судо только то что реально необходимо
<[Raiden]> т.к. без опций там не меняется $HOME
<[Raiden]> вместо юзер своего подставь
<[Raiden]> потом нужную программу перезапусти
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что ты вообще искал, гимп с плугинами?
<snark> [Raiden]: не помогло
<[Raiden]> snark: тогда незнаю, я думаю дело в правах
<[Raiden]> думал
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да, и по твоему линку и в гугле и ещё на rpm.pbone.net
<snark> [Raiden]: я тоже так думал нагуглил это http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=95401
<[Raiden]> лучше вернуть права как были, если менялись + команда выше - смена влядельца и группы.
<[Raiden]> или
<[Raiden]> создай ещё юзера для проверки или навсегда )
<[Raiden]> если под вторым юзером ок, то что-то в хомпапке однозначно
<[Raiden]> snark: если есть желание обновиться, но сначала свою проблему победи )
<[Raiden]> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-release-4.6.5
<[Raiden]> хотя через дней 7-9 уже будет 4.7
<snark> обновить систему?
<[Raiden]> ну да, кде.
<[Raiden]> Это к твоей проблеме не относится, просо может не знаеш ьчто на ппа свежее кде есть
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-23
<snark> [Raiden]: спасибо большое
<shenmue> чот аптитуд врет
<shenmue> пишет что всего 301 пакет установлен
<[Raiden]> может не то смотриш
<[Raiden]> где это там?
<shenmue> sudo aptitude
<shenmue> Установленные пакеты - 301
<[Raiden]> 1503 пишет
<[Raiden]> и у меня она не русская почему-то.
<[Raiden]> мб чего-то недоставлено из локализации.
 * [Raiden] убежал
<shenmue> аптитьюдка нерусская
<Lorgus> привет страна
<shenmue> 10 секунд загрузки ^_^
<Abbattar> бдыщь
<Ilang> q
<shenmue> всем ня
<Slukin> привет всем, может кто-нибудь помочь... проблема такая, пытаюсь обновить убунту до версии 11.04, менеджер обновлений выдает ошибку
<shenmue> что за ошибка?
<Slukin> сначала выдает окошко частичное обновление, а потом и вовсе пишет "не удалось обновить"
<shenmue> а причину и возможные действия?
<Slukin> пишет почему-то следующее, хотя стоит 10.10: An upgrade from natty to maverick is not supported with this tool
<shenmue> а как апргейд делаешь?
<Slukin> пробывал через терминал sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing
<Slukin> через менеджер обновлений пробывал
<Slukin> диск вставлял
<Slukin> ничего не помогает
<Slukin> на форуме покопался, ничего похожего не нашел
<novns> Slukin, убунту, как винду, проще с нуля поставить
<Slukin> согласен, может так и поступлю, просто хочу найти решение этой проблемы
<Slukin> чтобы в дальнейшем знал что и как исправить
<novns> а ещё, что за "from natty to maverick"?
<novns> это даунгрейд, а не апгрейд
<Slukin> не знаю почему он у меня так пишет, но у меня стоит maverick
<novns> я, кстати, ноыве версии пробовал, да так и остался на 10.04
<Slukin> я тоже пробовал 11.04 некоторые моменты не особо понравились, хочу еще раз попробовать... когда-то и windows xp мне не нравился
<Slukin> но в итоге успешно перешел с win millenium на win xp
<novns> могу рассказать, какие претензии есть к 11.04
<Slukin> каwin
<Slukin> какие?
<novns> иксы пропатчены под быструю работу юнити, из-за чего у простого opengl есть серьёзные регрессии
<novns> даже если юнити не использовать и композитинг не включать
<novns> приложения, использующие wx, отображают только глобальное меню
<novns> если оно выключено, меню вообще нет
<novns> некоторые полезные апплеты полностью убраны, вместо них предлагается использовать индикаторы, но индикаторы кривые и нефункциональные
<novns> апплета томбоя, не хватает, например
<Slukin> кстати, у меня при обновлении через консоль он обращается к сидируму... говорит, не может найти там какие то дебы
<novns> в общем, они хорошо поработали над юнити и поломали всё остальное
<novns> а мне юнити даром не надо без планшета
<Slukin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/650392/
<Slukin> ну может к версии 11.10 исправят)
<novns> к 11.10 они обещали полностью убрать классический гном
<Slukin> плохо
<novns> пусть только попробуют
<Slukin> юнити имеет свои преимущества, но есть и минусы...
<Slukin> я к гному уже сильно привык... да и вообще убунту с гномом - это моя первая система после мелкомягких
<novns> у юнити нет приемуществ на обычном десктопе с мышкой
<novns> *преимуществ
<Slukin> но юнити пользовал, там просто все структурировано довольно неплохо
<novns> они приячут от пользователя полезную информацию
<novns> *прячут
<novns> я хочу видеть меню всегда, а не только когда мышка наверху
<Slukin> ну... дело привычки
<novns> нет, дело удобства
<novns> классическое тройное гномовское меню - это очень удобно
<shenmue> +1
<novns> всё что нужно доступно с одного клика мышкой
<shenmue> с 2
<novns> shenmue, с одного, если не отпускать :-)
<sig_wal1> alt-f2 - это очень удобно :)
<novns> в юнити простые вещи делаются сложно
<shenmue> да там кликать много надо
<shenmue> поэтому у меня лтс+майнт
<novns> sig_wal1, не всегда удобно
<Slukin> странно это все очень, у меня стоит убунту 10.10, а показывает, что убунту 11.04
<novns> криво проапгрейдилось
<shenmue> в соурслист зайди
<shenmue> смени все на натти
<Slukin> можно подробней?
<Slukin> как это сделать?
<shenmue> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<shenmue> там везде маверик на натии исправить
<shenmue> если уже сделанно то не знаю
<Slukin> Эта ошибка могла возникнуть по причине дополнительных пакетов, которые невозможно установить или отсутствуют. К тому же может иметь место конфликт между пакетами, которые не должны быть установлены одновременно.
<Slukin> вот что еще выдает при обновлении через менеджер обновлений
<sig_wal1> sudo apt-get -f install; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<skai> а ду релиз апгрейд не проще было изначально сделать?
<sig_wal1> похоже уже поздно =)
<Lorgus> привет еще раз страна
<Slukin> у меня еще в терминале при попытке что-нибудь поставить, не говоря уже об обновлении релиза выдает следующее: E: Невозможно получить некоторые архивы, вероятно надо запустить apt-get update или попытаться повторить запуск с ключом --fix-missing
<Slukin> как мне изменить, чтобы он определял как есть, видимо дал какой-то сбой и думает, что стоит убунту 11.04, на самом деле 10.10
<energy> сколько тут вопросов)
<energy> сбоя ни какого быть не должно, возможно просто вы что-то не так делаете...
<Slukin> а как сделать правильно?
<shenmue> ты репы проверил?
<Slukin> нет и смутно представляю, что это такое)
<Slukin> но в менеджере обновлений раньше была кнопочка обновить до версии 11.04, теперь ее нет
<energy> репы проверь, если их нет, то добавь
<shenmue> я ж выше написал
<Slukin> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<shenmue> набери команду и покажи сюда одну последнюю строчку
<shenmue> одну
<shenmue> а не все
<Slukin> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security multiverse
<shenmue> вообще я не знаю как там через гуи обновлятся
<shenmue> я в суорс лист меняю имя дистра на новое
<shenmue> и пока все ок
<skai> shenmue: осиль в следующий раз update-manager -d
<Slukin> поменял все имена maverick на natty
<Slukin> в консоли написал sudo apt-get update
<Slukin> пошло шевеление
<Slukin> что-то качает и ставит
<shenmue> ^_^
<Poshlykov> Всем прив!!! Вопрос что я не понял как пароль восстановить если забыл на канале?
<energy> ./msg ChanServ help
<Poshlykov> ./msg ChanServ help
<shenmue>  /msg ChanServ help
<rapidsp> гы
<shenmue> без пробела вначале
<User569[web]>  Народ а какой пакет распаковывает  RAR???
<User569[web]> точнее как его распаковать в ubuntu?
<Fylh_if> User569[web]:  unrar
<Fylh_if> sudo apt-get install unrar
<shenmue> клик клик
<User569[web]> sudo -s unrar???
<User569[web]> а все
<User569[web]> а вот это выходит [sudo] password for
<User569[web]> не могу ввести пароль
<shenmue> что мешает?
<User569[web]> пароль не могу ввести
<shenmue> мл
<User569[web]> послел sudo apt-get install unrar
<skai> клавиатуру мама забрала?
<shenmue> что мешает пароль набрать?
<skai> запрещает религия?
<User569[web]> не вводит
<skai> почему?
<User569[web]> не пишет и все
<skai> а он те должен писать пароль?
<shenmue> кстати а это удобно
<skai> чтобы твоя мама запомнила его и нашла потом все твое порно, что ты от нее прячешь?
<User569[web]> skai что в кузбасе открыли кружок comedi???
<skai> User569[web]: тебе лучше знать.тыж оттуда сбежал
<User569[web]> можете просто ответить почему не могу ввести пароль
<skai> User569[web]: ошибка у тебя в днк
<shenmue> =))))
<User569[web]> колбаса поперлааааа
<shenmue> не вижу проблемы
<shenmue> просит пароль
<shenmue> набрал и ентер
<User569[web]> не могу ввести
<User569[web]> не вводит
<shenmue> а что значит не вводит?
<shenmue> клава отказала?
<User569[web]> нет все работает
<shenmue> ну набери пароль и нажми ентер
<User569[web]> не наберает после команды sudo apt-get install unrar ничего не могу писать
<skai> shenmue: я ж грю.ошибк в днк
<skai> shenmue: не может он понять, что ему говорят
<User569[web]> КУзбасс Жжет
<shenmue> sudo apt-get install unrar жмеш ентер
<shenmue> просит пароль
<shenmue> набираешь пароль
<shenmue> жемеш ентер
<shenmue> жмешь*
<User569[web]> все
<User569[web]> спасибо
<User569[web]> дошло
<skai> это было непросто
<User569[web]> дааааааа
<skai> но он справился прочесть одну строчку:)
<User569[web]> я не думал что пароль невидимый
<shenmue> он везде невидим
<shenmue> если пароль светится то можешь прогу выкинуть
<User569[web]> тут даже звездочек не было
<shenmue> количество символов хорошо знать для брутфорса
<User569[web]> а как установить пакет myagent-im_0.4.6-1natty1_amd64.deb
<User569[web]> ???
<shenmue> клик клик
<User569[web]> ну пожалуйста НАРОД!
<shenmue> мышкой кликни два раза
<shenmue> на пакете
<skai> shenmue: ты повторяй.он же попытки с 7 понимает:)
<User569[web]> он пишет что установлено
<User569[web]> только ярлык где .
<User569[web]> ???
<User569[web]> или сам файл запуска  ?
<shenmue> в меню интернет должно быть
<User569[web]> спасибо
<User569[web]> возможно ли соеденить windows и ubuntu через wi fi
<User569[web]> вместо сети использровать вай фай
<User569[web]> достпуп к файлам
<shenmue> полно мануалов в сети
<User569[web]> ясно
<User569[web]> а какой проигрыватель мп3 удобнее и лучше ???
<shenmue> у каждого свой вкус
<User569[web]>  aimp или winamp есть в убунту ??
<shenmue> нет
<User569[web]> посоветуй нормальный для новичка
<User569[web]> я новичок в убунте?
<shenmue> эм...
<shenmue> ну да
<User569[web]> винда розочаровала просто
<shenmue> deadbeef к примеру
<shenmue> как ставить смотри в гугле
<User569[web]> что надо дописать вперед??
<shenmue> лана пошел я мульты смотреть
<shenmue> то есть работать
<User569[web]> хаха)
<shenmue> работы не проворот. еще 2 сезона
<User569[web]> так какая команда ???
<shenmue> как ставить смотри в гугле
<User569[web]> ну пожалуйста
<User569[web]> нэт трафик ппц
<shenmue> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install deadbeef
<User569[web]> а алексей смирнов что это?
<shenmue> http://ubuntologia.ru/ почитайй сайтец
<User569[web]> ну пожалуйста!
<User569[web]> скажи что это такое ?
<shenmue> источник
<shenmue> на убунту все ставится из истоников и обновляется оттуда же
<shenmue> источников
<User569[web]> а почему именно смирнов
<shenmue> потому что такое название
<User569[web]> где находится этот источник ?
<shenmue> ппц почитай сайт
<shenmue> там все написанно
<User569[web]>  я там был
<shenmue> специально что бы каждый первый не спрашивал одно и тоже
<shenmue> и не отвечать им всем по мильону раз
<User569[web]> там я насчет дискоа не понял
<shenmue> одно и тоже
<User569[web]> как надо делить хард
<User569[web]> при установке
<User569[web]> глава эта не понятная
<User569[web]> я установил убунту и у меня оторбражается 180 гб из 32
<User569[web]> 320
<shenmue> ставь по дефолту как установшик предлагает. рядом с виндой
<User569[web]> куда делись 140 гб
<User569[web]> я винду срубил
<shenmue> сам думай. я не телепат
<Slukin> установи gparted
<Slukin> там увидишь что и куда делось
<User569[web]> какой диск подкачки какой то еще и мн.др
<shenmue> читай убунтологию
<User569[web]> куда установилась гпартед
<shenmue> слушай
<shenmue> если тебе влом даже меню просмотреть может линь не твое?
<User569[web]> да я в линуксе 3 часа всего
<User569[web]> ребята не злитесь
<Slukin> система-администрирование-редактор разделов gparted
<User569[web]> ярлык проги как создать?
<User569[web]> куда вообще устанавливаются проги?
<User569[web]> какой у них адрес?
<Slukin> в разные папки) ) )
<shenmue> читай убунтологию
<shenmue> и забуть все что знаешь о винде
<shenmue> мешать будет
<Slukin> ну не все... но многое) ) )
<User569[web]> а как узнать какой у меня рабочий стол?
<User569[web]> гном или...?
<Slukin> какая версия дистрибутива?
<Slukin> если 11.04 то юнити
<Slukin> 10.10 и все предыдущие гном
<energy> эм...для того что бы задавать вопросы надо хотя бы основу знать...по этому тебе люди и советуют начать изучать с нуля самому, что нибудь почитать про убунту а потом если возникнут настоящие проблемы спрашивать тут...
<User569[web]> 11.04
<User569[web]> а вниз переташить можно меню?
<Slukin> в убунту можно все
<Slukin> как и в любой юникс платформе
<User569[web]> аа как перетащить
<User569[web]> сверху не удобно
<Slukin> в руководстве убунту очень много инфы дано, главное не полениться и почитать
<energy> правый клик мыши по панели -  свойства - Расположение - Снизу
<energy> какой же ленивый народ стал, в мануалах все это есть
<Ilshat> а что в 11ой стоит юнити у всех?
<User569[web]> не кликает правой по понели
<Ilshat> бяда
<Escsun> Привет всем
<Ilshat> ребят я на 10ке. стоит переходить на 11ую или ниче значимого в нем нет?
<shenmue> ничего нет
<shenmue> сиди на лтс
<Ilshat> спасибо
<shenmue> потом ужаснешся
<shenmue> через год как лтс обновится
<Slukin> и все равно я думаю, что в юнити ничего плохого нет... через год ее как раз до ума доведут
<shenmue> ее до ума должны были довести вчера что бы в лтс вставить
<energy> все таки есть косячки? сам просто на 10 сижу
<Ilshat> мне казалось что интерфейс для убунту маловажен )
<Slukin> ну что поделать... они и от гнома-то отказались в последний момент
<Slukin> косячки есть в плане эргономики... не все решения в юнити удобны для пользователя
<Ilshat> ну когда я на работе запустился под юнити. ничего в нем не разобрал. вернулся обратно к гному
<Slukin> а в целом интерфейс, как мне кажется, многократно превосходит виндоус
<Slukin> в том числе и семерку
<energy> хм...коллега, я даже теперь не знаю обновлять на 11 или не стоит 8)
<Slukin> юнити, так же как и гном... дело привычки
<energy> ладно, была не была, обновлю)
<Slukin> там куб рабочего стола не работает
<Slukin> *в компиз
<User167[web]> Compiz will установил и рабочий стол пропал
<User167[web]> и меню тоже
<User167[web]> что делать.?
<User167[web]> Fusion Compiz
<Ilshat> юзать консоль )
<User167[web]> кто нибудь сталкивался
<User167[web]> ???
<energy> не флуди
<User167[web]> никуда не могу зайти
<User167[web]> ок
<Ilshat> ребят, такая проблема, после ребута очищаются таблицы в iptables. в чем может быть дело?
<User167[web]> Compiz will сталкивался кто нибудь?
<energy> User167 горячие клавиши пробовал?
<Slukin> только что об этом написал
<User167[web]> например ???
<Slukin> возможно у тебя влючен куб рабочего стола
<User167[web]> как его отключить? но тут нет куба
<User167[web]> как его отключить ??
<User167[web]> народ что делать?
<energy> сколько шума развел) убунту 11?
<User167[web]> из-за куба систему перевишивать чтоли??
<User167[web]> алт+таб тоже не работает
<energy> алт+ф2 работает?
<Ilshat> походу фаер в убунту не сохраняет правила для дальнейшего использования после ребута. придется юзать save/restore
<User167[web]> как запустить ??
<User167[web]> не работает алт + ф2
<User167[web]> это что баг в 11?
<energy> тебе уже человек сказал, вызвано с тем что у тебя куб включен
<User969[web]>  перезагрузился вроде
<User969[web]> но исчезли закрыть/окно/свернуть
<User969[web]> как вернуть состояние компа до установки куба?
<User969[web]> даже окно не могу перетащить
<User969[web]> народ
<|Amblnb|> С зажатым альтом тащи
<|Amblnb|> Там надо систему управления окнами указать в компизе, она ща неправильная
<NoOova> всем привет!э
<|Amblnb|> А он сбрился )
<|Amblnb|> ку
<kuda> Кто нибудь помогите!  закрыть/окно/свернуть  исчезли
<kuda> как их восстановить
<|Amblnb|> С зажатым альтом тащи
<|Amblnb|> Там надо систему управления окнами указать в компизе, она ща неправильная
<kuda> где именно?
<|Amblnb|> Закрывать и сворачивать можно из аплета Список окон
<kuda> захожу в управления окнами
<kuda> там следующее
<kuda> Gird Put
<kuda> ring switcher
<kuda> и мн ю др
<kuda> которое мне нужно???
<kuda> убунту 11
<|Amblnb|> Не помню
<|Amblnb|> у меня 10.04
<kuda> алт +таб тоже не работает
<NoOova> Народа что будет работать на nGinX + php fpm?
<NoOova> то в чём есть .htaccess будет?
<shenmue> а лига справедливости куль сериал
<Escsun> shenmue, ты айпад смотрел ?)
<shenmue> нет
<energy> ))
<shenmue> ааа...
<CruZo> ‏‎/msg nickserv register password 0leiiik0@gma
<shenmue> смоерл
<shenmue> куль но парк приелся
<|Amblnb|> kuda: А что у тебя в Оформление окна?
<|Amblnb|> Кто-то спалился )
<Escsun> shenmue, в след раз будешь читать ))
<shenmue> ты прав
<energy> CruZo по аккуратнее так с командами)
<CruZo> я уже понял)
<User587[web]> в оформлении окна ??
<|Amblnb|> Да, может быть там.
<User587[web]> оно не отрывается от меню
<|Amblnb|> Это в компизе
<|Amblnb|> Раздел Афекты
<energy> забавно звучит Афекты)))
<User587[web]> появление исчезание окон включено и все
<|Amblnb|> User587[web]: А в оформлении что стоит?
<User587[web]> где именно
<User587[web]> где именно
<User587[web]> окна не перетаскиваются
<User587[web]> блин как все назад вернуть
<User587[web]> сбросить настройки
<User587[web]> у меня только мозила перетаскивается
<|Amblnb|> User587[web]: Тыж наверняка Альт не заживал при перетаскивании
<User587[web]> все появились
<User587[web]> теперь в верхнем левом углу как будто видяха гонит
<User587[web]> черточки цветные появились
<|Amblnb|> У меня в Оформление окна есть строка команда там прописано /usr/bin/compiz-decorator и в титле написано декоратор. Возможно там и надо прописывать правильный декоратор, но помню что исчезновение обводки окон и шапки зависит от примерно такой проги, кото
<|Amblnb|> рую неверно выбрали для убунты.
<|Amblnb|> Escsun: shenmue: Точно теперь будет читать ))) http://bash.org.ru/quote/407129
<CruZo> злой пост)
<energy> да уж)
<User579[web]> не могу перетащить меню пуск вниз
<User579[web]> правая кнопка не реагирует
<User579[web]> убунту 11
<User579[web]> что делать?
<User956[web]>  Народ помогите
<User956[web]> не могу перетащить меню вниз
<User956[web]> правая кнопка не реагирует
<User956[web]> НАРОД
<User956[web]> помогите
<inkvizitor68sl> User956[web]: unity ?
<User956[web]> shenmue ты тут?
<energy> ты сегодня не первый и видимо не последний ^_^
<aleksei> ку
<User956[web]> да
<User956[web]> юнити
<xps> sudo apt-get reinstall nautilus
<xps> дайте пожалуйста содержимое файла /etc/default/grub
<User956[web]> что сделать??
<User956[web]> как перетащить
<User956[web]> ?
<energy> xps # If you change this file, run 'update-grub' afterwards to update
<energy> # /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<energy> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<energy> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<energy> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<User956[web]> inkvizitor68sl есть ответ?
<energy> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<energy> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<energy> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<energy> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<energy> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<energy> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<energy> # The resolution used on graphical terminal
<energy> # note that you can use only modes which your graphic card supports via VBE
<energy> # you can see them in real GRUB with the command `vbeinfo'
<energy> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<energy> # Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to Linux
<energy> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true
<energy> # Uncomment to disable generation of recovery mode menu entries
<energy> #GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_RECOVERY="true"
<energy> # Uncomment to get a beep at grub start
<energy> #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<artus> @kick energy флудер брысь
<xps> спасибище!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<User956[web]> никто не сталкивался?
<|Amblnb|> Все вроде цели )
<xps> переустанови наутилус свой
<artus> energy, еще раз такое увижу попрощаемся
<artus> !paste | energy
<ubuntuhelp> energy: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<energy> хорошо, договорились
<xps> energy, очень помог, спасибо!
<energy> не за что, обращайся.
<User956[web]> Неверная операция reinstall
<energy> User956 если так хочешь панель переместить, переключить на обычный гном 2, завершить сеанс и переключись на классическую убунту
<alexmlw> не reinstall а remove
<User129[web]> почему шифт + 7 не пишет знак ?
<User129[web]> точка вместо вопроса выходит?
<energy> User129 раскладку поменяй или если нет добавь
<Escsun> energy, используй таб )
<User129[web]> все получилось
<User129[web]> спасибо!
<User129[web]> а  на некоторых сайтах просит установить флеш я нажимаю поиск и в поиске нет списка
<User129[web]> пусто
<User129[web]> откуда взять
<User129[web]> ?
<Escsun> User129[web], из репов
<User129[web]> репы?
<User129[web]> где они есть?
<Escsun> там где ты скачиваешь новые пакеты
<Escsun> или оф сайт)
<User129[web]> предоставляемые убунтой там нет флеш
<User129[web]> как называется дайте название
<Escsun> flashplayer
<energy> в репозиторий добавь если нет archive.canonical.com/ubuntu и потом по команде установишь sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<artus> !flash | User129[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User129[web]: Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<User129[web]> adobe?
<Escsun> User129[web], ну, а какой же еще)
<User129[web]> а можно ли установить клаву?
<User129[web]> чтобы те знаки которые идут под FN работали
<Escsun> User129[web], это совсем другое)
<User129[web]> как можно это сделать? при винде работали все а сайчас не могу переключать музон
<Escsun> User129[web], это сложно для новичка ...
<User129[web]> пошагово можно объяснить?
<Escsun> User129[web], нужна программа как мин xev
<Escsun> что бы узнать коды
<User129[web]> нужпо программировать ?
<User129[web]> или как ?
<energy> проще говоря проще без них тебе посидеть)
<Escsun> User129[web], ну есть что то в этом роде
<Escsun> User129[web], хотя и не совсем )
<User129[web]> поможете ребята?
<User129[web]> не охота отказыаваться от удовольствий при работе с убунтой
<Escsun> User129[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=31329.0
<artus> а думать, гаглить и разбиратцо тоже по ходу не охота?
<Escsun> User129[web], с помощью xev узнаешь нужные коды для кнопок
<artus> *гуглить
<Escsun> User129[web], а дальше уже не ко мне)
<User129[web]> а дальше к кому?
<User129[web]> ты сам справлялся с этим ?
<Escsun> User129[web], ну я ж не знаю чего ты хочешь на них забить )
<Escsun> дальше твой выбор )
<User129[web]> по умолчанию как и было
<Escsun> ну по умолчанию они не работают )
<User129[web]> да
<Ilshat> как в iptables продолжить проверку после условия. есть RETURN, но он останавливает цепочку и переходит к родителю. может можно как то продолжить?
<User129[web]> ФН по ходу кнопка отпадает сразу ?
<Ilshat> че никого, кто разбирается в iptables?
<Escsun> Ilshat, все спят
<Ilshat> у вас у всех одинаковые пояса? ) у меня пока что 6 часов (вечера) только )
<Escsun> Ilshat, нет у кого то вообще час ночи )
<jham> в iptables гугл разбирается неплохо
<jham> и этот задр^Wтип никогда не спит
<energy> Ilshat,  пожалуй тебе это поможет...надеюсь...http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/%D0%9B%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0_%D0%B8_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%B0_iptables
<energy> ой я не то кинул) короче на судоюзер ком зайди, там очень хорошо расписсано про нетфилтер и иптаблес
<Ilshat> energy, спасибо. я по другой дороге пошел )
<energy> ))
<|Amblnb|> User129[web]: Ещё и на ноуте сидиш?
<User129[web]> ага
<User129[web]> а что не идет ?
<User129[web]> как узнать  все данные о себе ?
<Amblnb> Да просто. Может сам ноут чего-то неноделывает с кнопками, которые чего-то вдруг неработают
<User129[web]> понимаешь тут семерка стояла
<User129[web]> я ее снес
<User129[web]> и все кнопки перестали работать
<User129[web]> я дрова не сажал никакие
<Amblnb> Ага, с кубом на видеокарту никакие дрова ненужны ))))
<User129[web]> на видяху как скачать дрова то*?
<User129[web]> я то чайник в убунте
<User129[web]> новичек
<Amblnb> Я 11 в глаза не видел
<User129[web]> а как найти дрова которые не установлены?
<Amblnb> В старых была прога Драйверы устройств
<senergy> Система - Администрирование - Драйвера устройств
<senergy> это если по старинке
<senergy> а так не знаю что там в 11
<User129[web]> SystemError: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<User129[web]> а это как понять ?
<Amblnb> Чтото удалил из той папки?
<User129[web]> нет
<User129[web]> и не видел в глаза ее
<Amblnb> Тогда наверно запущено два менеджера установки
<User129[web]> <Amblnb> а те сколько лет ?
<[Raiden]> не полынй текст ошибки?
<[Raiden]> там выше ещё строки небыло?
<Amblnb> User129[web]: CTCP USERINFO
<User129[web]> нет не было
<[Raiden]> либо нет 1 из элементов пути, либо прав нет, либо уже занят этот файлик другим процессом
<[Raiden]> другой идеи нет
<User129[web]> я тут проверку системы запустил параллельно
<Amblnb> Может она смотрела в это время что в систему установлено
<Amblnb> И как теперь в ней жить ))
<[Raiden]> что такое проверка системы?
<Amblnb> Есть прога такая
<Amblnb> Пишит вы слышите звук, вы видете картинку
<[Raiden]> а..
<Amblnb> и дрогое
<[Raiden]> ))
<User129[web]> а как мне вэбку проверить ?
<Amblnb> Скайпом ))
<Amblnb> Установи Cheese
<Escsun> можно и проще через мплеер )
<User129[web]> а как через мплеер ?
<only_you> или через vlc)
<Escsun> User129[web], mplayer -tv driver=твой_модуль:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0:fps=24 tv://
<Amblnb> его же тоже ставить надо
<User129[web]> а какой модуль?
<User129[web]> что то я не понял
<Escsun> User129[web], от твоей вебке
<User129[web]> блин а как его узнать?
<Escsun> User129[web], гуглить или же не указывать driver
<Escsun> мож само пройдет )
<User129[web]> скинь где можно скачать
<User129[web]> мплеер
<Escsun> омг
<Escsun> опять же в репах
<Escsun> User129[web], aptitude install mplayer например так
<artus> User129[web], http://ubuntologia.ru/ топай ка ты читай , и прекращай ка задавать тонныы вопросов из разряда а как , а почему
<artus> User129[web], ат оскладываетцо стойкой впечатление что ты сюда зашол потролить
<User129[web]> убунту 11 нет в убунтологии
<User129[web]> я там сижу параллельно
<User129[web]> там все еще на 10. весь мануал
<skai> User129[web]: и что?основы не меняются от смены цифр
<skai> ща за 2.6 полетишь отсюда
<User129[web]> что за 2.6???
<Amblnb> User129[web]: скачай Cheese, там всё просто для проверки...
<[Raiden]> в жабере попалось http://refocus-it.sourceforge.net/
<artus> вай, таки троль был
<artus> [Raiden], эть чего такое ?
<[Raiden]> там написано ) рефокус плагин для гимпа
<Amblnb> Я такие манипуляции делал для получения ксерокопируемого индкода ))
<[Raiden]> вот ещё 1 вариант восстановления коцанного текста , только по другому http://mydebianblog.blogspot.com/2007/01/blog-post.html
<skai> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/owJfy и http://goo.gl/ltQVl и на англ: http://goo.gl/ikS4a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<[Raiden]> персональная помойка
<Amblnb> архивов
<User457[web]> добрый день народ! подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли решение для такой проблемы: запускаю контру под вайном пишет: err:mmtime:TIME_MMTimeStop Timer still active?! , ставлю в rev.ini в папке с игрой в пункте SteamClient вместо True - False, игра запускается, но естественно никÑ
<User457[web]> есть хоть какие нить идеи у кого-нибудь? может в каком направлении смотреть? я думаю я не первый кто пишет об этом..
<User457[web]> все уснули от жары))) жесть..
<sig_wall> use windows
<User457[web]> <sig_wall> жестокий совет с вашей стороны)), не хочу я его юзать, я уж тогда лучше конца лета подожду - тогда выпустят контру под лиуксом наконец-то)
<User457[web]> линуксом*
<Ilshat> тогда реально юзать винду
<Ilshat> для игр лучше
<User457[web]> зачем?) я понимаю что лучше, но мне для работы нужен линь), а гамаю я в основном на работе, винду я тут ставить не буду) проблем потом не оберешся если вдруг придут гости))
<Ilshat> хорошая работа
<User457[web]> не жалуюсь))
<Ilshat> а в чем конкретно твоя проблема
<User457[web]> в стиме как я понимаю, только в чем конкретно понять не могу, так как если его отключить все работает, там valve что-то намудрили, так как до этого играл в 61 версию - там все работало)
<User457[web]> сейчас все сидят, все форумы в этих вопросах, только вот для линукса так ответ и не нашли, кто-то писал что проблема в дровах на видео, но тут явно не это)
<Ilshat> ну я не видел твоих старых сообщений, не понял. ты хочешь запустить контру на убунту и не работает или в чем проблема?
<User457[web]> err:mmtime:TIME_MMTimeStop Timer still active?!
<User457[web]> выдает вот это в терминале
<User457[web]> ставлю в rev.ini в папке с игрой в пункте SteamClient вместо True - False, игра запускается, но естественно никуда не пускает из-за "отсутствия" безопасности)
<hobagos> стоит ли пакет python-pyinotify на чистой 10.10?
<User457[web]> у меня 11
<User457[web]> )
<User457[web]> сейчас гляну)
<Ilshat> а че с стимом не гамаешь
<User457[web]> да стоит)
<hobagos> спс
<User457[web]> я пробывал стим ставить, но что-то у меня тогда не получилось, в итоге пришлось все сносить и ставить под вайном заново, ибо в реестре уже не понятно сколько мусора было)
<User457[web]> <hobagos> за что?)
<hobagos> я подумал ты мне ответил
<User457[web]> да тебе)
<User457[web]> только у меня 11я убунта)
<Ilshat> есть же вроде релизы с вшитым стимом. если не ошибаюсь
<User457[web]> на счет 10.10 не знаю)
<hobagos> не слишком важно)
<User457[web]> <Ilshat>вот я его и скачал, только вот такая ересь происходит)
<User457[web]> <hobagos>ясн), тогда незачто)
<User457[web]> <Ilshat>до этого как раз, как эта ахинея началась с конрой попробывал себе стим поставить но не пошло(
<User457[web]> контрой*
<Ilshat> гугл юзал?
<Ilshat> http://myubuntu.ru/programmy/ustanovka-counter-strike-v-ubuntu-10-10/
<User457[web]> да, уже все пересмотрел, там ничего нет кроме вот этого: http://otvet.mail.ru/comments/question/60807930/, не уверен что это поможет, да и к тому же мне версия xp нужна для medieval 2 ss4, так что этот вариант может поставить одно, но снести другое)
<User457[web]> <Ilshat>сейчас гляну, спасибо)
<User457[web]> <Ilshat>касаемо этого могу конечно посмотреть, но не уверен что поможет, так как народ, который юзал cedeg-у и playonlinux тоже жаловались) разница лишь в том что dll пакеты playonlinux ставит сам а в вайне надо ставить самому)
<Ilshat> там же снизу было что то, для запуска без POL и стима
<User457[web]> <Ilshat>да, но без него не пустит на серверы(
<Ilshat> ясно. тогда хз
<User457[web]> с ботами играть как-то не очень хочется)
<User457[web]> спасибо, что хоть попытался))
<andrey_> а кто нибудь пробовал играть в bfbc2 на линуксе? идет она вообще?
<User457[web]> я не пробывал) но думаю что пойдет
<User457[web]> <andrey_> могу скинуть настройки реестра в вайне для нормальной работы 3d если хотите, чтобы потом проблем не было)
<Nor8> http://goo.gl/hTQFh   Кто-нибудь уже потестировал прогу?
<XuMuK> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> XuMuK, Есть контакт.
<XuMuK> ку всем
<Nor8> ку
<|Amblnb|> Напомните как в гимпе сделать фон прозрачным
<|Amblnb|> А то изначально картинка в жепег
<pahan> добавить альфаканал к слою
<pahan> правой кнопкой по слою и гдето там
<|Amblnb|> Ну а оно всё изображение делает прозрачным
<|Amblnb|> А мне надо только чтоб фон стал прозрачный
<skai> ну так выдели его
<|Amblnb|> А всё сделал, вырезал выделение
<KyuuBe> надо вырезать фон
<KyuuBe> а то что остаось поместить поверх прозрачного слоя
<pahan> привет, может кто подскажет как можно веб камеру настроить, а то из коробки картинка очень уж ущербная?
<|Amblnb|> Добавил каналы всячески, а потом всё же помогло вырезание
<fess> подскажите что за клиент landscape-client
<Nor8>  LVM шифрование с убунту только с альтернэйт доступно?
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/nix/124778/
<only_you> украли сцуки
<only_you> хотели туда висту накатить :-D
<Ress> Можно как-нибудь 2 папки с разных винчестеров виртуально объединить?
<[Raiden]> да чего-то было. Вспомню - скажу.
<Ress> То есть емеется на каждом винте папка с категориями, и необходимо сделать так, чтобы можно было открыть как одну папку и  в категориях имелись файлы с разных винтов, но видно было будто всё в одной папке.
<Ress> Можно и прогу свою писать, но баянов и так немало жеж(
<[Raiden]> почитай например про mhddfs , хотя я помню что-то другое находил. В общем варианты есть
<hobagos> Уже давно у хромуима при загрузке файлов оставшееся время исчисляется NAN секундами. (12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 10.10.) Я все думал само исправится как нить. Никто не сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> сложно с этим стокнутсья используя фф5
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> пока линк под рукой http://tuksik.ru/mhddfs/
<Henoxek> http://www.pravda.ru/politics/authority/kremlin/23-07-2011/1085009-0/
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31274
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: если бы ещё под все платформы.... Я бы даже посмотрел бы.
<Henoxek> о, давно хотел такое, но для арча
<Henoxek> чтобы можно было изолированно обновиться
<Henoxek> и если ничего не сломалось - подтвердить обновление)
<[Raiden]> бтрфс когда допилят, за счет снапшотов такое можно будет делать
<Henoxek> [Raiden] больше всего раздосадовало, что хотят сделать "как world of warcraft" (даже здесь копируют с запада) вместо того, чтобы проявить индивидуальность )
<[Raiden]> в федоре уже есть опция отката в юме, если бтрфс использовать
<[Raiden]> Henoxek: Угу, надо было так сказать: Принципиально новая мморпг и с нескучными инстансами
<[Raiden]> )
<Henoxek> и с грабежом корованов
<Ress> [Raiden]: спасибо
<[Raiden]> Грабеж караванов я уже где-то видел )
<akita> 77 у нас, 50 на генту.
<[Raiden]> меня уживляет что на канале опенсусе мало народу. Дистр то класный
<[Raiden]> д*
<akita> расскажи про Сусю.
<only_you> может в сусе ничего не отваливается, потому и не сидят?)
<akita> что там со шрифтами по умолчанию?
<akita> меня после убунты другие дистрибутивы расстраивают эстетикой.
<akita> и как бы я понимаю что могу всё изменить как мне нравится. Но всегда гложет мысль, что едва ли у меня это получится лучше чем у ребят из Каноникал.
<Henoxek> какая статья УК светит за смену IMEI?
<[Raiden]> Спроси в ближайшем отделении милиции
<[Raiden]> )
<Ress> Моего знакомого кстати убэп задержал, за то, что он установил винду-пиратку. А был ярым приверженцем винды. И сейчас дома на 2-х домашних компах поставил убунту, боится теперь)
<Ress> Устанавливал он правда не себе и за деньги.. потому и задержали)
<sig_wall> Ress: арестуют и посодют за нелицензионную убунту
<akita> ага
<akita> на Лепре тоже читал такое
<Ress> какую ещё нелицензионную убунту?))
<akita> там целый слезливый псот был.)
<Henoxek> за убунту тоже могут мозги повыносить
<Ress> с какого? Она свободная.
<sig_wall> Ress: http://www.linuxcenter.ru/shop/licence/lic_ubuntu_9_04_10pc
<Henoxek> ибо не увидят наклеечки и коробки с чеком)
<Ress> хах
<Henoxek> Ress, им это надо будет доказать
<only_you> скачать бесплатно убунту 11.04 максимальная с серийником
<Henoxek> конечно, бремя доказания лежит на них, но они спокойно могут изъять комп на "экспертизу"
<sig_wall> вон линуксцентр торговал наклеечками и лицензией + поддержка :)
<sig_wall> или типа того
<sig_wall> Henoxek: угу, и остановить работу на несколько часов.
<Ress> что-то мне напомнило это мужика, который в консервных банках воздух продаёт(
<akita> не
<akita> ну стикер ничо такой
<akita> алсо, редхет этот воздух уже пятый год продаёт
<sig_wall> Ress: там не воздух, а техподдержка
<Ress> sig_wall: тех поддержка чисто по убунте, по софту в репозиториях уже не помогут. А тогда какой толк, мануалов в сети тысячи
<Ress> akita: ред хат поддержку софта из винды делает, 1с например, а это куда круче.
<Henoxek> в чем заключается техподдержка рэд хэт? советы по телефону, скорое реагирование на багрепорты или выезд спецов для переконфигурирования либо устранения неполадки?
<akita> "именную лицензию Ubuntu 9.04 с печатью и подписью"
<akita> наркоманы штоле?
<akita> ГНУ ГПЛ с подписью РМС?
<Henoxek> на инглише еще должно быть)
<Henoxek> rms не при чем же
<Henoxek> лицензионные договора копирайтами не защищены, их можно свободно использовать
<Henoxek> и менять по своему усмотрению тоже
<sig_wall> http://bit.ly/oe84Qd - вот поновее - 11.04
<sig_wall> без поддержки вроде уже, но с диском
<[Raiden]> в линукс центре 1 время бумажки продавались
<akita> кстати
<sig_wall> ага, выше ссылки
<akita> убунта шлёт диски ещё?
<Henoxek> уже нет
<sig_wall> нет
<akita> эх
<Henoxek> зачем сейчас диски
<Henoxek> быстрые интернеты есть
<sig_wall> марк видимо увидел у человек двадцати их подставками для кофе, и прикрыл лавочку :)
<akita> ))
<Henoxek> плюс у всех нормальных провайдеров есть зеркала, откуда можно стянуть
<akita> так-то да
<[Raiden]> может оно правилльно. Вдруг придут и скажут: нету значка мой компутер - не лицензия. А вы им бумажку за 700 рублей
<Henoxek> у меня есть лицензионная семерка, там нет значка "мой компьютер"
<Ress> ппц же
<akita> вы о чём вообще
<akita> что за значок
<skai> !ppa
<ubuntuhelp> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/owJfy и http://goo.gl/ltQVl и на англ: http://goo.gl/ikS4a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<[Raiden]> akita: да это байка такая летала, что мент пришел в контору, сказал значка нету и комп конфисковал
<[Raiden]> )
<akita> ._.
<skai> !no ppa is <reply> PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/IMH7a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<Ress> Кстати интересно когда к прову звонишь и говоришь инет не работает, говорят у вас вирусы, а когда отвечаешь что убунту стоит, они или кладут трубку или говорят мы ничего не знаем
<akita> хе
<akita> не, я подключался недавно
<akita> мне даже специальную инструкцию по подключению распечатали
<akita> для убунты
<rty4467> а в Европе как с этим никто не в курсе?
<Henoxek> Ress, так у них сценарии
<Ress> Henoxek: какие ещё сценарии?
<Henoxek> подавляющее большинство абонентов уг, у них действительно часто оказывается всякая зараза)
<DeaDrash> Скажите, это нормально что у меня фаерфокс не руссифицирован?
<Henoxek> ну у телефонных операторов есть сценарии, по которым они работают, как роботы)
<akita> DeaDrash, вполне
<[Raiden]> DeaDrash: да
<akita> я вообще систему не русифицировал
<[Raiden]> какой вопрос...
<DeaDrash> а русский фаерфокс можно поставить?
<akita> английские интерфейсы яснее
<Henoxek> отклоняться от сценария, помогая в настройке специфического оборудования или ПО они не могут себе позволить
<DeaDrash> в смысле руссифицированный
<Henoxek> поскольку страдает продуктивность (и премия)
<akita> DeaDrash, можно :-)
<akita> DeaDrash, можно доставить локализацию.
<DeaDrash> akita, попробую спасибо
<akita> DeaDrash, можно попросить убунту сделать это
<akita> система → администрирование → языки
<akita> или как там по-русски эти пункты называются.
<Ress> в 11.04 уже по другому вроди бы
<akita> а да
<[Raiden]> DeaDrash: sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-ru или  http://mozilla-russia.org/products/firefox/l10n.htm
<Henoxek> export LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8" :D
<DeaDrash> akita, нашёл, но там ничего собственно нет, всё там русское стоит
<[Raiden]> второй вариант запасной
<DeaDrash> [Raiden], спасибо попробую
<DeaDrash> Не удалось найти пакет firefox-locale-ru =\
<akita> firefox-locale-ru
<akita> есть такой пакет
<akita> только что посмотрел.
<DeaDrash> странно...
<DeaDrash> у меня нету, надо наверное как-то обновить  список пакетов...
<[Raiden]> DeaDrash: или лучше так 1. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa  2. sudo apt-get update , 3 sudo apt-get install firefox firefox-locale-ru
<[Raiden]> и будет у тея фф5 русский
<akita> 4 sudo apt-get install aptitude
<[Raiden]> )
<DeaDrash> блин... у меня походу с получением репов проблема, пишет: не удалось обработать параметр bind9 (--configure)
<DeaDrash> спасибо за помощь, буду разбираться с этим bind9
<[Raiden]> ну по вкусу. Я аптом привык, но когда  проблемы с поломкой\зависимостями, аптитуда может лучше разгрести или больше вариантов предложить.
<akita> у аптитуда есть две киллер-фичи
<[Raiden]> DeaDrash: это не с репами, а с пакетом bind9 проблема
<akita> сапёр и рекомендация в юзергуайде :-)
<[Raiden]> DeaDrash: думаю какая именно описано нижей той строки какую ты запостил
<akita> бинд9 это днс-сервер?
<akita> а зачем он на десктопе
<DeaDrash> да у меня стоит днс, я правда не думал что бинд9 относится к нему
<Ress> Хм.... где интересно mhddfs хранит свой файл настроек, а то лишняя папка примонтировалась и не знаю как её убрать(
<Ress> не подскажете?
<[Raiden]> неа, сам читай
<Ress> в мане не анписано
<[Raiden]> или ещё варианты поищи.
<Ress> в гугле только как маунтить
<[Raiden]> может ты чего-то путаешь?
<Ress> всмысле? я примаунтил которые мне нужны были, а ещё примаунтилась текущая
<Ress> а это совсем не хорошо
<akita> эм
<[Raiden]> ну может сам указал )
<Ress> нене
<akita> а что там за пароль требуют на ubuntu@c.j.r ?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: тут?
<Ress> строку писал "sudo mhddfs /media/WD1/RUDB, /media/WD2/RUDB, ...."
<Ress> А потом выдало
<Ress> 6 таких строк: mhddfs: Duplicate directories: /home/resager /home/resager    /home/resager was excluded from dirlist
<Ress> и вот первые 3 из замаунтеных:
<Ress> mhddfs: directory '/media/WD1/RUDB' added to list
<Ress> mhddfs: directory '/home/resager' added to list
<Ress> mhddfs: directory '/media/WD2/RUDB' added to list
<Ress> Где он мог найти домашнюю, чтобы примаунтить?
<artus> @voice Ress
<artus> !paste | Ress
<ubuntuhelp> Ress: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<only_you> http://lurkmore.ru/images/b/b3/04062010529.jpg :-D
<Ress> Окай (
<skai> only_you: зверски.но все равно бойан и оффтоп
<skai> @voice only_you
<only_you> ссори, не мог удержатся..)
<Ress> skai: Мне переспросить по правилам или уже не стоит?))
<Sergey_IT> Ress, переспроси )
<[Raiden]> Ress: , .... - ты тоже писал?
<[Raiden]> )
<Ress> нет))
<Ress> для сокращения, просто много папок маунтил
<Ress> Полностью строку и вывод консоли написал http://paste.org.ru/?pvhida не пойму где хапает папку он. Не подскажте?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V
<akita> он из конфига подсасывает /home/resager
<akita> по ощущениям :-)
<Ress> даже не знаю, очень странно ведь
<akita> а что в конфиге вообще
<akita> ничего такого нет?
<Ress> какого конфига? О_о
<akita> mhddfs.conf
<akita> наверное
<Ress> я его сейчас поищю, я его не находил..
<akita> может его и нет
<akita> но тогда совсем непонятно откуда хом монтируется.
<DeaDrash> Урааа, сделал фаерфокс русским, оказывается нужно подключать не ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-security/ppa  а другой реп - ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<DeaDrash> спасибо всем кто помогал
<[Raiden]> нп
<[Raiden]> вообще и в репах должен был быть русский.
<skai> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31275
<skai> решили поиграть в эппл?
<dmay> чочоктотут?
<Sergey_IT> никого
<[Raiden]> Я согласен с кедоводами. 2 одинаковых названия никчему
<skai> логичным и правильным решением будет kde system setting и gnome system setting
<skai> и понятно что конфижит.и коллизий нима
<Sergey_IT> хорошо бы и де один был
<skai> Sergey_IT: иди в венд.там один.и тот говенный, ибо он один и нет альтернатив
<Sergey_IT> skai, был уже там, долго, нормально работало все...
<skai> неудобно и неэргономично
<skai> но нормально
<skai> у мну гном почти также
<skai> ока удобно эргономично и нормально:)
<[Raiden]> были слухи что кто-то хочегт гноме ос залепить.
<skai> ктото...
<skai> сами гномовцы и писали это
<skai> вернее оговоркка была, что видят будущее в виде гномос
<skai> но этом можно много как расшифровать
<[Raiden]> Это было бы замечательно. Тогда можно было бы использовать линукс с кде. И пусть там пилят свой гномос для тачскринов.
<[Raiden]> гг
<skai> ага.а кеды забьют на все и станут крутить плазма-нетбук тырфейс
<skai> для тачей
<skai> и будет тоже гавно
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> тока тормозное и жрущее
<skai> и все перейдут на гном
<[Raiden]> мб, пока тут переключалка есть
<[Raiden]> вида плазмы
<skai> выпилят
<chelaxe> скай
<[Raiden]> на самом деле, надо было делать 1 конфигуратор, который можно даже назвать систем сеттинг , по аналогии с дракХ или ястом
<[Raiden]> и уже туда...
<[Raiden]> можно внести разделы по настройке гнома и кде и любой другой поставленной среды
<[Raiden]> вот это было бы по человечески.
<[Raiden]> кстати может быть их срач приведет к чему-нить такому, когда-нить
<skai> [Raiden]: ubuntu control center допилить для этого.но тут другая сложность.югнмовый на гтк3, кедешный на кутях
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел какой-то независимый проект. К тому же убунту контрол центр ужасный тормоз. До сих пор не пойму толи он на моно , толи на питоне. Больше так ничего лагать не может
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> !python-slow > [Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> [Raiden], please see my private message
<[Raiden]> Читал
<[Raiden]> всеравно он слоу
<[Raiden]> или даже проект от каноникал, но только нормальный
<[Raiden]> с адекватными людьми знающими си или си++ и хорошо бы ещё асм для узких по скорости моментов
<skai> на юнитях основанный
<skai> ?
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> лан
<skai> я спать
<[Raiden]> не, я имел в виду системсеттинг котоырй был бы не привязан к среде, но мог бы иметь в том числе и настройки юнити, если он установлен
<[Raiden]> У меня часто под вечер мысли о том, как было бы класно что бы эту помойку кто-нить разгреб бы ) Так что , не обращайте внимания.
<Sergey_IT> хорошо быть здоровым и богатым...
<Umren> [Raiden]: еретик. :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  Pinguy OS пользует кто-нибудь?
<Umren> [Raiden]: в оффтопике хороший контрол центер?
<[Raiden]> Umren: Ну, очень неплохой
<Umren> почему не юзать его?)
<[Raiden]> т.к. один, общий и модульный. Можно встраивать туда настройку чего угодно
<[Raiden]> Umren: Бывает юзаю )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вы о чем вообще?
<Umren> он негодует что в убунте нету панели управления
<[Raiden]> Nor8: про центр управления в виндовсе
<Nor8>  Так ты можешь поставить в убунте я-ля сусу
<Nor8> сусе*
<Nor8>  ))
<Nor8>  Тоже как бы центр управления
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Или не, не надо тебе этого? ))))
<[Raiden]> да речь про другое была , в общем
<shenmue> хм...
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я заговорил про единый центр после этого http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31275
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А о чем тогда? Или тебе возможности того центра подавай? )))
<Umren> он тащицца по ясту
<shenmue> [Raiden], бага 12309 еще актуальна?
<Nor8> Nor8: http://www.pinguyos.com/  специально для тебя, ястообразный дистр на базе Убунту. ))))) Сегодня смотрел, вполне норм     )))
<shenmue> или починили?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Так что, качай и радуйся  )))
<markmx> текс седня я начал эксперимент по изучению Qt
<[Raiden]> есть немного, но это костыль, я не про это говорил, а про центр в который могло бы встроиться всё, включая настройки гнома и кде и юнити и нетворк менеджера. Короче всего где имеется какая-либо настройка.
<markmx> еще вчера я его знал теоретически... седня у меня 8 швов на лбу ... =)))
<[Raiden]> *яст костыль
<markmx> эксперимент проходит штатно =) qt осваивается
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это к разработчикам, пусть пишут
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А пока только так http://www.best-website-design-company.com/index.php?linux&release=Pinguy%2011.04
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Control Centre все же, написано на нем даже ))))
<[Raiden]> тема уже ушла, повторяться лень
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да я понял о чем ты, нету пока такого в линуксе )))
<[Raiden]> я думаю и не будет
<Nor8>  Думаю, будет )))
<[Raiden]> 1 попытка была, сделать как  в мандриве. Сек
<Umren> через пару тройку лет
<Umren> мб будет
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/ubuntu-control-center-061-released.html
<Umren> всмысле была? ) новость вроде даже прошлого месяца
<[Raiden]> Ну больше я не видел каких-нить новостей на тему. И это не глобальное что-то, а форк настройщика который уже используется в линукс более 10 лет
<[Raiden]> только не в убунте
<dmay> не хочу вас расстраивать, но это не "как в мандриве", а "как в ХП" :3
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Пора уже свой дистр начинать собирать )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: разговор был на новость, до того как ты пришел в комнату. Чего пристали то
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все, не отвертишься уже, начинай сборку )))
<[Raiden]> dmay: 1в1 как в мандриве по виду. Только мало что умеет + нету консольной версии )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Не могу. Я против дистрибутивов. Хочу что бы был 1.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тебе в микрософт  )))
<[Raiden]> Ну может и убегу.
<Nor8>  Не сможешь )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<satagik> login
<satagik> .куп
<Shelest> привет всем
<Shelest> у меня появилась гениальная идея!
<artus> зря)
<Shelest> Нужно прикрутить к аптитуду диструпдейт  дополнительный параметр. напрмер вот так: aptitude disr-update arch
<Shelest> и ваша убунта плавно превращается...
<Shelest> как думаете?
<Umren> и все арчи превращяются в убунту?
<Shelest> вообще наоборот. убунта должна превратиться в арч
<Shelest> опция для дистрманьяков
<Umren> а зачем?
<Shelest> ну как.. надоело под убунтой - поставила генту
<Umren> и чо там? программы лучше.. прирост производительности over 9000%?
<Umren> -м
<Sergey_IT> Shelest, поспи, утро - вечера мудренее )
<Shelest> *Red Eyes*
<Umren> да чо там нездоровое
<Umren> дезоморфина видимо вколол)
<Shelest> нет. явы
<Shelest> Кстати, вы знаете что делает программа wtf?
<Shelest> ну, помимо того что дополняет программы whoami whereami и whoareallthesepeople
<Sergey_IT> нашел, wtf - игрушка
<[Raiden]> Shelest: sudo do-release-upgrade
<[Raiden]> -d
<[Raiden]> А..
<[Raiden]> я не вкурил шутку про арч
<[Raiden]> смешно
<Shelest> Привет :)
<[Raiden]> Тогда советую назвать ключик dist-downgrade
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> degrade тоже ничо
<Umren> даже интересней)
<Sergey_IT> буратины...ключики ищут
<Shelest> еще одно предложение
<Shelest> предлагаю сделать программу iddqd после применения которой можно лезть в конфиги не опасаясь что что-то испортинь.
<Shelest> *испортишь
<Umren> есть уже такая
<Shelest> как называется?
<Umren> dpkg-reconfigure
<Shelest> нет, я про системные настройки
<Umren> ну и ?
<Umren> можно восстановишь конфиг
<Umren> *вить
<Sergey_IT> Shelest, это невозможно - пути кривых рук неисповедимы
<[Raiden]> такая команда называется tar
<[Raiden]> пакуешь конфиги и  порть как хочешь
<Shelest> она на загрузчик не действует похоже :(
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> на настройки загрузчика действует - если знат ьчто сбекапить. А вот на мбр - нет
<[Raiden]> хотя его тоже можно сбекапить
<[Raiden]> можешь почитать ещё про btrfs и снапшоты , но это ещё не скоро
<Shelest> потому что режим  "ядибил" очнеь бы мне не помешал
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], тому, кто это знает, прога не нужна
<Umren> смени пароль рута на рандомный
<Umren> и удали себя из судо
<Shelest> не поможет. я любознательный дибил.
<Shelest> все, обратно в яву!
<Shelest> bb
<Umren> ява ацтой
<Umren> иди
<Sergey_IT> Shelest, типа обезьяна с атомной бомбой? )
<Shelest> типа да, настройки низкого уровня как русская рулетка -- очнеь легко можно что-нибудь важное отстрелить.
<Umren> а если ездить пьяным за рулем, тоже можно пару конечностей потерять
<Umren> а то и все
<[Raiden]> в случа с софтом можно делать копии
<Sergey_IT> можно так сделать копию, что и оригинала не останется
<Shelest> впрочем, уже был реквест на кнопку "Oops!" на клавиатуре которая отменяет любое последнее действие "включая патч брамина"?
<Shelest> тьфу
<[Raiden]> можно даже делать копии всего раздела или всего хдд , если есть куда и возвращать после любого чиха
<Shelest> следует читать: отменяет любое последнее действие, включая "патч брамина"?
<Sergey_IT> Shelest нашел такую кнопку и отменил установку убунты...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<victor0000> Nor8: LVM проблема?
<Nor8> victor0000: В смысле?
<victor0000> Nor8: ты был говорил.))
<Nor8>       Спрашивал, было.
<victor0000> Nor8: ну что?
<Nor8> victor0000: Конкретизируйте вопрос, будьте любезны!
<victor0000> Nor8: а
<Nor8> artus: Здесь? )))
<go8765> расскажите что-то легковестное и полезное для убунты
<go8765> *про
<artus> нор типа попинговал и убег? )
<go8765> на баше седня нашёл оф : Звонил наш новый гениальный ява-программист. Сказал что его покусал котёнок и он в больнице
<go8765> баш - вообще оказывается кладезь, а я онём месяц назад только узнал)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-07-24
<jham> rip amy winehouse
<vdrandom> бдыщ
<vdrandom> што, с 4 ни одного сообщения?
<VMV> всем привет
<VMV> кто-нибудь ставил 2.6.39 на 11.04?
<shenmue> кто нибуть да ставил
<sig_wall_pro> +1
<|Amblnb|> http://bash.org.ru/quote/393346
<VMV> а из тех кто сейчас здесь?)
<shenmue> я ставил на 10.10
<VMV> из ppa?
<shenmue> я вот щас отвечу а он через пол часа новый вопрос придумает
<shenmue> да из реп
<VMV> я вчера пытался обновить ядро из ппа, но что-то не обнаружил там 39го..
<shenmue> а зачем?
<VMV> ну вроде как это должно решить проблему долгой загрузки DE
<VMV> гном секунд 8 грузится
<VMV> судя по bootchart это время занимает kworker
<Vlom> Ребята помогите интегрировать Thunderbird в Unity
<VMV> ну вот я на форумах такой совет и откопал..
<shenmue> мда....
<shenmue> у тебя сначало ядро грузится а потом де
<shenmue> де долго грузится с ним и разбирайся
<Vlom> Ребята помогите интегрировать Thunderbird в Unity
<VMV> я наверное не правильно посмотрел на бутчарт..)
<shenmue> отруби из автозапуска все ненужное. сервисы. компиз. будет грузится 1 секунду как у меня
<Vlom> Ребята помогите интегрировать Thunderbird в Unity
<Vlom> *d gfytkm
<novns> а смысл?
<Vlom> *в панель вместо Evolution
<novns> иконку в панели поставить?
<VMV> ну все ненужное отключено уже
<VMV> вот мой лог бутчарта http://picpaste.com/max-laptop-natty-20110721-1-2g0RnDiX.png
<Vlom> Ребята помогите интегрировать Thunderbird в паенль Unity
<Vlom> *панель
<novns> Vlom, надо ещё раз двадцать повторить, тогда помогут
<|Amblnb|> У меня кдешние проги раньше грузили немеряно, потом откопал способ как изменить их оформление из под гнома и там же нашёл пункт изменения потребления ресурсов. Выставил на минимум и всё стало отлично шуршать...
<|Amblnb|> киком помогут )
<Vlom> НАрод помогите интегрировать Thunderbird в панель Unity
<shenmue> Vlom еще раз!
<VMV> посмотрите плз мой лог, что там больше всего времени жрет?
<Vlom> НАрод помогите интегрировать Thunderbird в панель Unity
<VMV> Vlom, http://ubuntunews.ru/news/thunderbird-unity-extension-testing.html
<|Amblnb|> там много чего упирается в край в логе
<VMV> но почти все ядерное, да?
<flintstone> привет народ :)
<flintstone> подскажите как убрать сочетание клавишь alt+лкм мне это выскакивающее меню мешает работать в блендере это сочетание там достаточно удобное и частоиспользуемое..
<flintstone> подскажите где это убрать
<Amblnb> Помоему в настройках клавиотуры
<flintstone> не нашел
<flintstone> может gconf подправить? тока я не знаю как
<shenmue> окна двигать
<shenmue> в клаве настраивается
<flintstone> system > preferences > keyboard
<CruZo> если не шаришь в коденге....туда луче не лезть...))) поверь моему очень плохому опыту...)
<flintstone> shenmue: system > preferences > keyboard дальше куда? в какую вкладку?
<CruZo> раскладка->параметры
<flintstone> CruZo: а дальше?
<flintstone> чето я не найду
<CruZo> ну там в кладке раскладка...кнопка параметры....потом выскачить окно "параметры раскладки"...там и меняй все что хочешь сделать с клавой...
<flintstone> там нет этого
<flintstone> не вижу по крайней мере
<CruZo> ну если там нет...проверь "комбинации клавиш клавиатуры"....
<flintstone> тоже нет
<CruZo> а что по умолчанию делает alt+лкм ?
<flintstone> alt+пкм
<flintstone> сори
<flintstone> выводит меню окна
<flintstone> minimize, close и т.д.
<CruZo> а если в программе переназначить ?) ну сделать свой хоткей ?
<Amblnb> оно у меня ничего не выводит на 3 языках ))
<Amblnb> Система/Параметры/Комбинации клавиш
<Amblnb> http://bash.org.ru/quote/397791
<Asti> во
<Asti> чтото cp1251 yt rfnbn pltcm jlyfrj
<Asti> тьфу
<|Amblnb|> А что с ним? Ушёл в прошлое?
<amarovita> Доброго всем. Переставил / с 11.04 поверх слегка умершей 11.04 с форматированием, /HOME остался прежним, при засыпании - паника ядра. Где искать хоть примерно, может, кто напарывался?
<User345[web]> Привет всем, я новичек. Помогите с установкой антивиря
<vdrandom> User345[web], тебе зачем антивирь? виндовые разделы чекать?
<vdrandom> или почтовый сервачок держишь?
<andrey_> это тролль))
<amarovita> Никто панику при засыпании не встречал? Жаль-жаль...
<|Amblnb|> Думаю антивирь нужен больше на живом диске
<|Amblnb|> Когда идёш в гости к знакомым )
<sig_wall> ох уж эти флэшки со встроенными антивирусами
<vdrandom> andrey_, убил весь кавай ситуации :(
<vdrandom> я тебя ненавижу!
<Sergey_IT> amarovita, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=83736.15
<amarovita> Ай, нашел. Паника была от установленного VirtualBox4.1 как ни странно. Придется юзать OSE из репа каноникал.
<sig_wall> напиши им багрепорт :)
<User345[web]> У меня на компе только убанти, виндовых разделов нет. Но просто боюсь натаскать на флешках домой всякой гадости, вот и хочу антивирь поставить
<skai> !gnazi > User345[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User345[web], please see my private message
<[Raiden]> мощная статья про захват экрана и ффмпег file://///home/raiden/Documents/webpages/data/20110724042721/index.html
<[Raiden]> ой )
<vdrandom> kjk
<vdrandom> лол
<go8765> таоке видели ? ябре 2008 была переименована из ext4dev в ext4[1], что символизируе
<go8765> не то
<User692[web]> Есть ли в убунту диспетчер задач?
<go8765> http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<go8765> во
<vdrandom> ов щи
<go8765> User692[web]: ну да
<User692[web]> где он находится
<User692[web]> как запустить?
<skai> [Raiden]: заааааааа...ца статейка:)
<[Raiden]> http://zenway.ru/page/screencasting-linux-ffmpeg
<[Raiden]> сорь )
<go8765> User692[web]: htop
<go8765> top
<User345[web]> <@ubuntuhelp>  - как посмотреть то?
<[Raiden]> Уж больно сохранялка страниц удобная у меня ) ScrapBook расширение для фф.
<[Raiden]> отсюда первый линк такой
<go8765> User345[web]: User345[web] gnome-system-monitor
<[Raiden]> Версия Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat официально была выпущена 10.10.10 (10 октября 2010 года). При переводе 101010 с двоичной системы счисления в десятичную получается число 42.
<[Raiden]> про 42 не знал.
<skai> [Raiden]: чеж ты такто
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> этож было ооочень давно
<skai> все знали
<[Raiden]> Я думал только ради ровной даты
<skai> это и есть главный вопрос:)что означают цифры в выпуске 10.10
<[Raiden]> а оказывается это ответ очень важный )
<go8765> ктонить знал про
<go8765> ктонить знал про http://portablelinuxapps.org/ ?
<skai> все знали
<skai> ты тормоз
<go8765> огого
<go8765> точнее ололо
<vdrandom> go8765, там есть переносной драйвер для реалтека? :3
<amarovita> Собственно, Земля была заказана Мышами именно ради этого вопроса. Так что теперь Земля не нужна =(
<skai> amarovita: ее вообще то и выпилили
<skai> мы на земле2 живем
<go8765> vdrandom: ололололо . я не знал просто. думал может кто тоже
<User692[web]>  exe файлы....работа с ними возможна в убунту?
<go8765> User692[web]: да. но только после работы с гуглом
<[Raiden]> через вайн
<skai> User692[web]: help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<amarovita> User692[web]: да, но зачем? Через Вайн, виртуалбокс или еще какнть.
<User345[web]> <@ubuntuhelp>  не получается, можно подробнее?
<skai> [Raiden]: шшшш. потише. у нас тут сумасшедшие
<amarovita> sudo apt-get install wine && wine мойкрутой.exe
<[Raiden]> User345[web]: вероятность запуска 50на50 , иногда ещё надо настраивать вайн и пихать в него всякие либы от винды.
<[Raiden]> ну может чуть больше чем 50на50
<[Raiden]> User345[web]: то что тут имеет статус платинум - работает, что голд - может манипуляций требовать
<[Raiden]> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<[Raiden]> а остальное полный геморой
<drhouse123> Здраствуйте ребятки!
<drhouse123> vladgobelen: привет, а тут чего это? )))
<vladgobelen> drhouse123: Аааа.. А тут я был забанен каким то кадумом) skai кажется). Задал вопрос про убунту, а он ответить не смог.
<skai> @kban --user vladgobelen за языком следи
<only_you> гг
<skai> чет я его случайно разбанил, када амнистию проводил всеобщую:)
<skai> он урока не понял:)
<drhouse123>  )) я с ним знаком, тролль он.
<skai> я тоже это знаю
<skai> но некоторые тролли доставляют
<skai> а некоторые унылые, как он
<shenmue> лтс няшка
<drhouse123> я тоже немножко тролль
<vdrandom> да ладно
<vdrandom> гобелен офигенен
<skai> vdrandom: димей офигенен
<skai> а гобелен мог троллить тока оскорбляя и нарушая правила
<vdrandom> дмей скучный
<drhouse123> а я... (( ))))
<skai> ему еще учиться и учиться
<vdrandom> а ты кто вообще drhouse123?
<skai> drhouse123: а ты не немножко тролль, а школото-скандалист
<drhouse123> тролль немножко. я хороший (( плак плак
<shenmue> язабан
<Sergey_IT> язакик
<vdrandom> а мне пофиг
<vdrandom> :)
<artus> Sergey_IT, тя кикнуть а shenmue тя забанить? по собственному желанию так сказать? )))
<shenmue> vdrandom, от граба до рабочего у тебя сиколько?
<drhouse123> а я останусь, я убунтушник.
<drhouse123> и гентушник
<vdrandom> shenmue, э? хз, я не считаю.
<drhouse123> и виндузятник
<shenmue> фу
<vdrandom> секунд 10~15, наверное
<shenmue> он назвал запретное слово
<vdrandom> может 20.
<shenmue> 10 у мну
<vdrandom> я не морочусь
<Sergey_IT> vdrandom, от компа зависит
<vdrandom>  16:41:35 up 1 day, 14:34,  3 users,  load average: 0.04, 0.17, 0.20
<vdrandom> с полуторосуточным аптаймом полминуты включения как-то вообще незаметно.
<vdrandom> меня забавляет, как люди маньячат скоростное включение компа :)
<drhouse123> вообще-то я убунто-дебияно-гентушный виндузятник. вот так правильно.
<shenmue> когда комп слабенький
<User936[web]> всем привет!!
<Sergey_IT> drhouse123, нашел, чем хвастаться...
<shenmue> будешь экономить на ресурсах
<shenmue> новый вид людей
<drhouse123> круто же
<skai> Sergey_IT: дык для школоты это само то:)
<shenmue> а я думал кланирование человека запретили
<skai> Sergey_IT: взрослые люди пользуются чем удобно.а школота мается, думая чем бы пипихон виртуальный отрастить
<drhouse123> я не школота, я студентяра
<skai> затем и понтуются везде
<skai> drhouse123: да ты мож быь хоть пенсионером.но в душе ты школота
<drhouse123> это так прекрасно)))
<User936[web]> помогите пожалуйста, установил 11.04 рядом с ХР, а grub2 меню выбора системы нету, грузится сразу винда
<shenmue> даже твой ник говорит о неокрепшей десткой психике раз на тебя повлиял просто сериал
<User936[web]> шифт жал, всёравно неотображается
<drhouse123> я люблю этот сериал ))) и докторов тоже.
<shenmue> User936[web] http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<drhouse123> какие убунтушники злые нынче пошли... сразу огрызаются, нет чтоб покормить.
<artus> @voice drhouse123
<drhouse123> мне? я главный?! уря !
<artus> !v | drhouse123
<ubuntuhelp> drhouse123: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<drhouse123> ок ясно
<shenmue> offoffoff: Unity - это лучшее, что произошло с Ubuntu
<shenmue> offoffoff выгнали из комнаты: None
<shenmue> =)
<User936[web]> <shenmue> помогите пожалуйста, установил 11.04 рядом с ХР, а grub2 меню выбора системы нету, грузится сразу винда,
<shenmue> ну
<shenmue> по ссылке ставишь граб
<User936[web]> ссылку почитал,
<User936[web]> граб стоит видно настройки левые
<User936[web]> щас с лайв сд запустил убунту и ищю чо делать
<User936[web]> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 в переди этой строчки это должно стоять (#)   ??????
<shenmue> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Nor8>  Ку всем!;-)
<Nor8>  Артус, здесь?
<Nor8> .
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, так вызови тень артуса )
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Да у меня повод смешной ))) Хотел ему фото его соратницы по духу с банхамером показать, а он прячется в кустах, не выходит! )))
<skai> Nor8: буфера?
<Nor8> ))) http://www.imdb.com/media/rm3010445056/rg1937349120  Сам смотри и артусу покажи ))))
<shenmue> о
<shenmue> из бэтмэна да?
<shenmue> косплей
<skai> кожа слишком бледная
<skai> ей надо бы на пляжике позагорать
<Nor8> skai: Не успевает, все молотом машет направо и налево ))))
<artus> Nor8, няяя )))
<Offoffoff1> Кто скорбит по утере ksplice?
<Offoffoff1> Йохоххохохохохохоооо...
<Nor8> artus: А парень с буквой "А" на лбу тебе никого не напоминает? ))))    http://www.imdb.com/media/rm1298906880/rg1937349120
<shenmue> да
<artus> Nor8, неа) он не бородатый)
<shenmue> капита Пельменистания
<shenmue> 100% он
<Nor8> artus: Так это борода супермена, отрастает токма в обычном состоянии )))
<sofanya> Это русский ирк?
<Nor8> artus: Прикинь, как она с этой колотушкой целый день таскалась по фесту ))))
<sofanya> все спасибо
<Nor8> sofanya: Русский
<artus> Nor8, пенопласт же )
<sofanya> Не, малоли.
<sofanya> Спасибо
<Nor8> artus: Не, тру, дубовая )))
<sofanya> Новичков не обидите? :)
<artus> обидим
<sofanya> :D
<sofanya> А я еще русский язык забыла
<Nor8> sofanya: Не, девушек не обижаем ;-)
<sofanya> жаль
<sofanya> :D
<sofanya> в конкурсе статей участвуете?
<Nor8> sofanya: ЧТо жаль? =-O
<Nor8> sofanya: В каком конкурсе?
<sofanya> http://konkurs.ubuntu.ru/
<sofanya> Nor8, жаль, что не обижаете девушек
<andrej> Добрый день. У меня есть 3 вопроса: 1. Стоит ли переходить на убунту 11.04? 2. Подскажите плиз программу для очистки системы типа CCleaner для линукс? 3. Есть ли какойно нибудь ннорм консольный калькулятор?
<Nor8>  sofanya: Вы свои эротические фантазии приберегите для будуара :-D
<artus> andrej, нет, ненадо, zcalc
<sofanya> Nor8, ой, можно и на ты :D а то я себя совсем старой чувсвую
<Nor8> sofanya: На ты токма в привате !;-)
<sofanya> не, туда я не пойду
<andrej> artus, нет, ненадо это что?
<sofanya> я лучше пойду генту посибираю
<artus> andrej, это ответы на твои вопросы
<Nor8> sofanya:ахахаха
<sofanya> andrej, я перешла на 11.04 и очень обрадовалась
<sofanya> система реально хорошая
<artus> @kick sofanya канал шенты где то там  --->>>
<artus> очепятко)
<shenmue> чего шента
<shenmue> я шенму
<Nor8>  Я вчера федю посмотрел, реально не понял, что мешает разработчикам сделать  нормальный интерфэйс.
<andrej> ну если прогу для чистки системы ненадо как лучше всего чистить кеши браузеров и кукисы одним махом?
<artus> andrej, причем здесь кеши браузеров к бубунте?
<Nor8> andrej: Есть дополнения для броузеров, которые все это делают
<sofanya> эй
<sofanya> Ну нельзя же так
<sofanya> =/
<only_you> здесь зліе опі =(
<shenmue> andrej, блич бит ставь
<sofanya> =(
<shenmue> andrej, bleachbit
<Nor8> sofanya: Ты ж сама хотела! ))))
<sofanya> andrej, так вот, я сидела на 10.04, и после неудачной компиляции обновилась до 11.04. И прям очень рада
<shenmue> чистит кэши,куки, кэши флэша, временные файлы и вообще по всей системе хорошо рулит и педалит
<sofanya> Nor8, но не так же)
<shenmue> особенно старые логи
<artus> и после неудачной компиляции обновилась до 11.04 , страсти то какие
<sofanya> :D
<sofanya> я кутим компилила
<sofanya> он в 10.04 не хотел работать
<andrej> как zcalc поставить а то в центре приложений ненахожу, напомните мне нубу
<skai> only_you: а еще тут только русския ызк разрешен
<only_you> а я на каком?)
<artus> andrej, aptitude install zsh :)
<sofanya> sudo apt-get install zcalc
<sofanya> :D
<sofanya> только сначала добавить репозиторий, в котором оно находится
<artus> sofanya, эть калькулятор в zsh )
<sofanya> О_о
<sofanya> artus, Ну, что с блондинки взять %)
<sofanya> боюсь спросить что такое zsh
<skai> andrej: чтобы напомнить - ты изначально должен был знать о том как поставить
<artus> sofanya, ога, генту пользуем, кутимы собираем а про зсш не слышали ) ню-ню
<skai> andrej: м не можем напомнить тебе, если ты не знал никогда
<sofanya> artus, правда не слышала)
<skai> artus: дык генту любой дурак соберетювозьмет кальку или сабаен - и вот уже "собрал генту"
<skai> artus: и меряться пинусом
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> зш клёвый
<andrej> ой zcalc
<andrej> не то написал
<vdrandom> поставь libqalculate
<vdrandom> и не мучайся :)
<andrej> vdrandom чет непонял как его запускать
<sofanya> skai, вот не скажите, я генту собирала месяца 1,5. ;-) а потом поняла, что оно мне не надо
<vdrandom> andrej, qalc
<vdrandom> в командной строке
<vdrandom> Sofanya, я генту не собирая понял, что оно мне не надо :3
<skai> Sofanya: хмммм...разумный лабрапудель
<Sofanya> vdrandom, а я ее собрала на спор. :)
<vdrandom> andrej, если нужен гуй - поставь qalculate-gtk
<skai> сколько денег выиграла?
<Sofanya> Не на деньги :)
<skai> Sofanya: отзываю свое замечание о разумности
<Sofanya> Парень просто сказал, что у меня мозгов не хватит
<Sofanya> теперь он меня тортиками кормит ^^
<Nor8> Sofanya: А,  это про тебя в нете писали ))))
<Sofanya> где?)
<Nor8> Sofanya: Да я уж не помню, давно читал, про девушку, которая то ли на спор, то ли еще по какой причине решила начать знакомство с линуксом с генту )))
<artus> так, харош офтопить
<Nor8> Sofanya: Покажи артусу свой банхамер, дубовый :-D
<Umren> Sofanya: собираешь генту и кушаешь тортики.. ;/
<Umren> да и мне кажется мозги не играют роли при сборки генты, там отличный хандбук :D тут чисто стамина
<artus> @voice Umren
<Henoxek> есть ли какие-нибудь читалки на базе Linux?
<Henoxek> чтобы можно было кастомизировать местами
<Nor8> Henoxek:  Читалки в смысле железо или софт?
<Henoxek> железо
<Henoxek> даже не обязательно читалки
<Henoxek> главное, чтобы были сенсорный дисплей, возможность ставить линукс как прошивку, usb-порт для заливки книг в хранилище
<artus> Henoxek, вопрос, причем здесь читалки?
<Nor8> )))
<Umren> Henoxek: nook color
<Umren> тока там андроид
<Umren> а так по параметрам подходит
<NoOova_away> Hi all! why virtualhost directive without ServerName instruction applied to all virtual hosts?
<Offoffoff1>  Йохохохохохохоо
<artus> @kick NoOova_away правила не нарушаем, да ?
<Offoffoff1>  #sfd-marketing готовимся к Software Freedom Day!
<NoOova_away> Я ничего не нарёшал не гони
<NoOova_away> нельзя писать транслитом
<NoOova_away> я написал по английски
<artus> !ru | NoOova_away
<ubuntuhelp> NoOova_away: На канале разрешён только русский язык. В отдельных случаях разрешён английский, если посетитель не разговаривает на русском. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский язык.
<artus> NoOova_away, ты хочеш поспорить?
<skai> пункт 2.5
<NoOova_away> у тебя писька чтоли большая?
<skai> запрещены обсужждения действий операторов
<skai> @kban --user NoOova_away 846000 правила читаем
<skai> !-ru
<ubuntuhelp> ru aliases: russian, russia - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 16:15:55 - last edited by artus on 2011-07-15 16:07:48
<skai> artus:
<artus> бред какой то(
<Sofanya> Nor8, не это не про меня)
<Sofanya> Я генту поставила на спор)
<Nor8>       Sofanya: Вижу, зело долго думала )))
<Sofanya> Да я отходила)
<go8765> подскажите - почему notecase есть 70 цп при ничегонеделании и отсутствии открытых документов ?
<go8765> аааа.. вижу уже на лаунче
<vdrandom> go8765, потому что там есть какой-нибудь баг об этом
<Sofanya> Кстати, почему, когда я поставила драйвера на видеокарточку.. у меня после ребутка вместо гномика стала юнити?
<vdrandom> лол
<artus> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, например, он может применяться для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить
<artus> порядок
<only_you> Sofanya: ибо 3д
<go8765> artus: о. это кому было ? :)
<Sofanya> Это лечится какнить?
<skai> artus: как настроить че?
<vdrandom> Sofanya, при вводе логина выбрать классический гном
<artus> непорядок)
<skai> artus: я ща на транслите буду спрашивать про настройку iptables
<vdrandom> и ок
<skai> artus: и это будет разрешено:)
<Sofanya> vdrandom, нет
<go8765> vdrandom: неожиданно - из-за языка программы :))) надо было поставить галку - использовать язык системы О_О
<Sofanya> это я уже пробовала
<Nor8>  Sofanya: И удали юнити, после того как в классик зайдешь)))
<skai> английский, например, он может = английский. Он может
<Sofanya> а есть способ ПРОЩЕ :)
<artus> !ru
<ubuntuhelp> На канале разрешён только русский язык. В исключительных случаях разрешён английский, для общения с IRC операторами Freenode. Транслит разрешён только для выяснения как настроить русский
<skai> artus: вот так сделай
<Sofanya> !ru
<Sofanya> ня :(
<skai> @voice Sofanya
<vdrandom> а сюда заходят опы freenode?
<go8765> так она на русском вроде пишет всё... не ?
<skai> vdrandom: тут даж постоянно висят наблюдатели от международного сообщества ubuntu
<vdrandom> О_о
<vdrandom> зачем?
<skai> мало че понимают, но порядок есть порядок
<Sofanya> ы
<shenmue> что б мы не бездельничили
<shenmue> и распространяли ос в имя добра
<Nor8> )) угу, этакой ограниченный международный контингент в зоне конфликта )))
<go8765> shenmue: вот и спалился первый наблюдатель :)
<shenmue> чорт
 * go8765 думает что они среди нас
<shenmue> go8765, ты молчи. а то алса поломаю удаленно
<vdrandom> вот так начнёт кто-нибудь из них говорить по-английски
<vdrandom> а опы не догадаются и забанят его
<vdrandom> лол
<skai> а мы их знаем
<skai> vdrandom: мы умнее тебя:-Р
<vdrandom> ужас какой
<vdrandom> skai, ты меня пугаешь.
<shenmue> у одно из них ник шатталврот
<skai> и храбрее тебя
<skai> @kick Sc66pda /join #calculate-ru
<Nor8> skai: Это за что ты его так? ))) Знакомый?
<vdrandom> он узнал в нём гобелена, судя по названию канала :)
<skai> это стандартные иденты в кальках для того, чтобы даж с ливцд зайти во фриноду и спросить помощи.мы не пожписывались решать проблемы в кальке
<vdrandom> а лол
<aleksei> ку
<shenmue> может у него убунту пала смертью храбрых
<go8765> shenmue: кто старое помянет - тому глаз долой :)
<shenmue> поэтому зашел с калькулейта спросит
<skai> пусть заходит с убунтоого ливцд
<shenmue> лтс няшка
<sofanya> а вот и я :)
<shenmue> хм.. в лтс даже гаджим мозг не имеет
<vdrandom> ы
<vdrandom> чорт, я же им когда-то пользовался даже
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, а разве другие, кроме лтс, есть?
<Sofanya> :D
<skai> убунту каждый релиз как лтс:)отлажен и безупречен
<skai> </troll_mode_off>
<shenmue> да там буффер обмена если гаджим запущен то все
<skai> гаджим не нужен
<skai> пока он не научится через libpurple работать:)
<shenmue> произвольные фразы какие то. что угодно.
<vdrandom> нунафег этот ваш libpurple. Я тут зависимости для сборки bitlbee ставил.
<vdrandom> так вот libpurple тянет за собой все иксы ._.
<shenmue> ыы
<vdrandom> ну я в итоге собрал без libpurple, лол
<shenmue> хы
<vdrandom> просто смешно. консольный finch же тоже libpurple использует
<vdrandom> а libpurple тянет за собой иксы. зачем иксы на моём уютном сервачке?
<go8765> ктонить может сказать какие минусы у notecase ?
<vdrandom> go8765, он давно заброшен
<vdrandom> развивается только платная версия емнип
<vdrandom> go8765, осиль уже zim или vimwiki.
<go8765> vdrandom: у зима я видел одну неприятность
<go8765> и не хочу к нему возвращяться
<go8765> vdrandom: и что собственно в зиме осиливать-то ?
<vdrandom> ну хз
<vdrandom> ты по этим прогам уже месяца два мечешься
<vdrandom> возьми какой-нибудь cherrytree
<vdrandom> или vimwiki
<go8765> vdrandom: я не мечусь
<go8765> я пользовался черитри, но у неё при больших файлах начинается обжорство
<go8765> вот и ищу замену
<artus> а нефиг все в 1н файл совать)
<go8765> ну почему это?
<artus> а зачем ?
<go8765> artus: как нотэкэйс не знаешь справляется с таким ?
<artus> панятия не имею)
<shenmue> юз гэдит
<shenmue> а то алсу вырублю
<go8765> shenmue: и картинки тоже в него пихать ?
<shenmue> разрешаю
<go8765> и древовидную структуру он тоже поддерживает ?
<shenmue> поройся в плагинах
<shenmue> мож есть что то
<go8765> мне кажется что нотэкэйс - будет оптимальнее
<go8765> хоть он и старый
<weise> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo-cIGVaOYE&feature=related
<weise> сейчас прилетит админ и забанит))
<weise> у меня вопрос. стоит gnome3 11.04 у терминала не делается прозрачный фон. сталкивался кто-нибудь?
<Sofanya> Пичалька, в консольки нет прозрачного фона :(
<Sofanya> еще один повод не переходить на гном 3
<shenmue> прозрачность это либо компиз либо композит
<weise> gnome3 крутой) не надо тут
<weise> а, там еще фишка пара пикселей по краям все-таки прозрачны
<weise> но почему-то не все
<weise> я думаю это так как тень от окошка «снизу» рисуется
<weise> со смещением
<weise> а вот как ее убрать не ясно
<vdrandom> 'v
<vdrandom> эм
<vdrandom> ну вообще гномотретий терминал может тупить и глючить
<vdrandom> и забивать на всю композитность
<vdrandom> игнорируя настройки прозрачности
<vdrandom> если гномощель работает, значит с композитностью проблем нет
<weise> какая щель? что это?))
<shenmue> хы
<go8765> vdrandom: у нотекейса платного походуесть лайт версия
<vdrandom> go8765, а, ну да
<vdrandom> она ещё рекламу показывает регулярно емнип
<go8765> на вскрывать
<go8765> 8надо
<xps> пропала утилита Администрирование → Пользователи и группы, как она нормально называется чтобы восстановить?
<shenmue> users-admin
<shenmue> в консоле
<shenmue> пакет может и подругому называтся
<vdrandom> осваивайте usermod
<vdrandom> trollface.jpg
<xps> спасибо, shenmue, gnome-system-tools она называется
<skai> xps:  users-admin она и называлась.гном систем тул - немного другое
<skai> xps: но ты просто неспособен был сказать что тебе конкретно надо
<xps> я понял, она просто входит в пакет
<xps> при загрузке приходится вводить логин, пароль, хотя настроен автоматический вход в систему и вдобавок startx
<go8765> ну это не спмое страшное. что может произойти в убунте
<go8765> *самое
<shenmue> походу ктото недавно снес кучу пакетов по незнанию и теперь не говорит об этом
<xps> ничего не сносил
<go8765> среда - гноом?
<xps> unity
<shenmue> а с чего вдруг и gnome-system-tools и гдми прочее слетело?
<xps> ][3
<xps> после обновления
<go8765> vdrandom: оно точно рекламу показывает ?
<vdrandom> go8765, я не помню
<vdrandom> поставь и проверьл
<go8765> vdrandom: я так и сделал и не вижу рекламы, потому и спрашиваю
<vdrandom> я ж  говорю, не помню лол
<vdrandom> я его поставил, посмотрел на это уныние и снёс
<vdrandom> для моих целей зима хватает
<vdrandom> хотя я чаще просто в текстовый файл пишу
<go8765> позитифчик :)
<Nor8>  XuMuK Здесь?
<Sergey_IT> в Испании он... (
<Nor8>  Да не, не может быть
<go8765> а насчёт keepnote ? как она ? кто-то пользовался ?
<vdrandom> я как-то basket попробовал
<vdrandom> ужаснулся и снёс лол
<go8765> vdrandom: мне баскет понравился (он под уаннот масдая косит) но у него проблемы с картинками у меня наблюдались, потому тоже снёс
<vdrandom> зачем картинки в блокноте? facepalm.jpg
<go8765> vdrandom: и таблищы и линки там же...
<go8765> оо. ещё rednotebook нашлось...
<go8765> про неё кто-то что-то скажет ?
<go8765> хотя не. оно не оттуда немного
<jlewka> всем привет
<go8765> спросить у разраба его мнение о программе конкуренте - это совсем плохо ?
<hobagos> в 11.04 экран гаснет, как выключить?
<go8765> вылечить?
<hobagos> да
<hobagos> уже скринсейвер удалил, в энергосбережении все поправил
<hobagos> и все равно гаснет
<Amblnb> http://bash.org.ru/quote/395049 примерно так же ))
<[koshka]> хм. а mail agent тут ни как нельзя пустить?
<[koshka]> мне мама мозг же вынесет (
<[Raiden]> попробуй почитать про xorg.conf и Option DPMS
<TheEternalSmile> agent.mail.ru
<skai> [koshka]: а транспорт на жабир не пробовала?
<skai> [Raiden]: нафига ему про хорг конф?
<[Raiden]> go8765: --^^
<skai> [Raiden]: у него 8.04?
<[Raiden]> skai: а разница?
<Amblnb> [koshka]: Кутим прекрасно работает с майлом
<skai> [Raiden]: ну начиная с 1.7 версии (если не раньше) сами разрабы иксов выпилили хорг конф, как настройки
<skai> оставив все конфижить дровам
<TheEternalSmile> да есть же официалка агента
<TheEternalSmile> без бубна
<Amblnb> Есть и афициальные настроки агента, которые можно и на жабе пустить
<TheEternalSmile> есть, но искаропки проще
<skai> TheEternalSmile: шарик ты балбес (С)
<[Raiden]> skai: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0724/h_1311526059_cfee056d28.png
<skai> TheEternalSmile: де ты там нашел агент для линуха?
<Amblnb> Главное нашёл агента ))
<skai> [Raiden]: и че?по твоему разрабы ламаки? они оставили обратную совместимость
<skai> но хорг.конф ничего не решает, если его нет
<skai> теперь он даж скорее дает проблемы
<skai> ибо приоритетней дров становится
<go8765> Amblnb: кутим и прекрасно - вещи несовместимые
<TheEternalSmile> o_O но он был!
<TheEternalSmile> втф
<Amblnb> go8765: Ну подумаешь иногда будет отключать соединение )))
<skai> TheEternalSmile: а потом ты проснулся?
<[Raiden]> skai: ты что пытаешся сказать? , если я послал читать про конфиг которого нет, то ежу понятно, что его надо создать. Создается по примеру из X -configure :1
<[koshka]> skai: ей, понимаешь, нужны те всякие смайлики и мульты
<[koshka]> она требует от меня такой маил как в винде ><
<skai> [Raiden]: понимаешь.ежи гораааздо умнее хомячков.
<skai> [Raiden]: и да.хорг конф новичку тока помеха
<TheEternalSmile> http://frol9999.googlecode.com/files/Screenshot.png вот же
<skai> ибо обновятся дрова.начнут работать лучше.а никто не заметит, ибо настройки не кошерно от дров - а из неизменного хорга
<[Raiden]> Верю что ты не согласен с моим советом. Но я его назад не возьму, т.к. считаю верным. И хорош уже флудить
<go8765> hobagos: какое окружение у тебя ?
<hobagos> unity
<TheEternalSmile> [koshka], через вайн пробуй
<jlewka> помогите плиз, какой то странный баг словил, почему squid, начал как то странно идентифицировать людей, за место BANK\book, допустим, в cache.log поевляется 0x7f37d17e1a20...
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/2567223
<Amblnb> Прям ути пути какойто )
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/2567218
<go8765> ну тогда я не помню как, попробуй прописать в автостарт это :xset -s off и это xset -dpms
<[koshka]> TheEternalSmile: да вот попробывала. и че то тишина
<TheEternalSmile> [koshka], установился?
<[Raiden]> skai: прочитает , попробует и не будет бояться - это единсвенынй путь из новичка.
<TheEternalSmile> нет, MRA точно был на лине. там ещё только мэйл был, без асечек
<Amblnb> Может под вайном он был?
<skai> [Raiden]: прочитае.ничего не сработает и все поломается.создаст тему на форуме, что линукс - гавно и вернется на венду.вот путь хомячка
<Umren> skai: +1
<TheEternalSmile> Amblnb, не
<Amblnb> skai: Путь хомяка ставить дрова с СД для того чтобы привод работат...
<[Raiden]> skai: У него уже ничего не работалю из того что знает новичек. Но в место какой-либо помощи, ты начинает критиковать 1 из методов решения.
<jlewka> http://paste.pro/2567475 squid.conf конфиг просто, почти стондартный..
<go8765> если отключить критику, то ирка загнётся через неделю
<jlewka> хелп ми(
<Umren> jlewka: http://www.amazon.com/Squid-Definitive-Guide-Duane-Wessels/dp/0596001622
<[Raiden]> skai: я был новичком и ты был новичком, да, ты был ламером! И им бы и остался если бы не  интересовался и не учился. Так дай спокойно другим учиться.
<[Raiden]> А поворчать можешь где-нить на linuxtalks
<[Raiden]> и кстати, нигде не запрещено и не будет , использовать ксорг конф , что гораздо френдее , чем ковырять какой-нить удев или ацпид
<[Raiden]> развели блин на флуд
<skai> [Raiden]: нонешняя молодеж не желает учится
<[Raiden]> прям все?
<skai> 99%
<skai> единицы хотят
<skai> но они спрашивают не тут,  у гугла
<Umren> на askubuntu.com :D
<[Raiden]> тогда он тут не выживет просто, пойдет почитает что сказали, поломает всё и уйдет на винду. И вообще, тебе то какая разница. Ты либо помогай, либо молчи если ответа нет.
<[Raiden]> Можно подумать мне тут платят, что бы я выслушывал критику ещё.
<[Raiden]> ши , блин )
<[Raiden]> пойду застрелю кого-нить в урбан
<[Raiden]> :)
<User789[web]> народ как установить прогу виндовса черех wine
<User789[web]> ???
<[Raiden]> User789[web]: wine /путь/прогнейм.ехе или дабклик по эхе
<skai> [Raiden]: можно подумать тебе тут платят:))
<TheEternalSmile> [Raiden], неплохое у тебя терпение
<Amblnb> User789[web]: Нажать правой кнопкой, в свойствах указать что файл исполняемый, а далее как в винде запустить
<jlewka> немного покопался, понял что логины, каким то образом коверкает make-cache в rejick3 , но почему понять не могу(
<Amblnb> Этот способ не сработает для дров и вирей...
<Amblnb> jlewka: Разница в кодировке?
<User789[web]> The file '/media/Data/Install/proga.exe' is not marked as executable
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: не сработает твой способ, совсем никак. зачем ему исполняемость, если линукс не умеет винпе32 исполнять.
<[Raiden]> ехе можно запустить только как параметр для вайна
<jlewka> Amblnb, наверно, с make-cache за место логина 0x7f37d1a4e920 , а без BANK\book
<User789[web]> The file '/media/Data/Install/dddsp.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<User789[web]> что это?
<skai> User789[web]: это показатель несостоятельности нашей системы образования
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Но он же думаю вино установил, значит исполняемые файлы соответствуют вину
<[Raiden]> User789[web]: ты пытаешся запустить ехе , а это линукс не умеет, запускай как wine /media/Data/Install/dddsp.exe или в свойствах файла выбери что бы всегда открывался с помощью wine
<User789[web]> я в свойствах установил вайн
<go8765> User789[web]: пкм свойства - разрешить исполнение
<Amblnb> "не помечен как исполняемый файл. Если бы это была загружена или скопирована из ненадежного источника, это может быть опасно для запуска. Для более подробной информации, читайте о исполняемый бит.
<Amblnb> Ну вот, его надо сделать исполняемым и дальше он пойдёт
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: вайн должен быть исполняемый, а то что ему передается как опция - нет, тут вообще не работает +x
<jlewka> Amblnb, есть идеи?(
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Надо линю указать что файл надо исполнять, а чем исполнять уже определить соответствие форматов
<Amblnb> jlewka: Про кодировку была.
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Раньше ненужно было указавать что ехе исполняемый, теперь надо. Я в консоли не прописывал -х
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: в наутилусе должен сработать запуск по расширению , как если бы ты тырках по картинке и открылся бы еог , точно так же , только с вайном и ехе. Ты же не вешаешь +x на картинку , что бы еог запустить
<Amblnb> Обычно крусадером пользуюсь или для блютуза наутилусом
<User789[web]> Unable to initialize ole!  это вышло после установки файла
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Да оно так и будет но теперь надо дополнительно давать такое разрешение на запуск
<Amblnb> Это система защиты от левых прог
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: крузеёдер работает как и все другие фм.
<User789[web]> что теперь через вайн указать путь к запуску файл
<User789[web]> ???
<Pavia> [Raiden], а у меня линукс exe умеет запускать
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: ок, если ты так хочешь оказаться правым - кинь на это пруфлинк, я почитаю.
<Pavia> Вайн сам ассоциацию с exe настроил
<User789[web]> не запускает все равно
<User789[web]> блин
<[Raiden]> Pavia: И у меня умеет, но он не исполняет ехе, а вызывает вайн и +х на экзешнике тут пофиг
<User789[web]> установил до конца но не запускает
<Pavia> +x уменя не делает
<User789[web]> Unable to initialize ole
<Pavia> всё ручками
<User789[web]> где надо копать?
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: ХЗ где это было. обычно видел где описывали запуск виндового приложения под вайном, это дополнительная защита появилась в 10 бунте
<User789[web]> у меня 11 убунта
<jlewka> хм, заменил просто сам этот файл вроде заработало
<[Raiden]> User789[web]: в линуксе уже нигде, у тебя вайн смог запустить программу. и nable to initialize ole - это её ошибка запуска. Ей видимо чего-то незватает из ресурсов
<Amblnb> Или ошибку выдавало, вот если само не открывает я делаю исполняемым и тогда работает
<skai> [Raiden]: не чтото,а библиотек ole32
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: )
<jlewka> а какая вероятность, при работе с NFS скопировать с ошибкой?
<skai> или по старинке 0 активикс
<jlewka> точнее так, nfs надежный протокол или лучше им не пользоваться?
<jlewka> глупый вопрос наверно)
<Amblnb> нфс это нет фаловой системы? ))
<User789[web]> NTFS
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: ну тогда я дам пруфлинк, уж простите http://ubuntu.onego.ru/manual/wine/
<skai> User789[web]: не знаешь - не пиши.а то нам смешно будет
<skai> User789[web]: ну и введи в гугл nfs
<[Raiden]> jlewka: протокол надежный
<User789[web]> need for speed
<User789[web]> хахаха
<[Raiden]> User789[web]: Network file system
<jlewka> [Raiden], чего уже дважды перегоня файлы через него у меня md5 не сошлись..( а хотя, мб и после уже успел накосячить=\
<skai> ну так гугл затем и оптимизировал поиск, чтобы выдавал то, что соответствует самым частым запросам.раз ты вечно про игрульки у него спрашиваешь и прочие ширпотреб для "илиты" нашей молодежи (читай "школие-варезы") - он тебе и
<skai> предлагает то, что тебя бы заинтересовало в запросе:)
<User789[web]> как еще можно ехе открыть ?
<[Raiden]> jlewka: если только файл уже битый или запишется на битый сектор. Или если недокачается, т.е. запись будет прервана. Думаю всё.
<Amblnb> [Raiden]: Оно же 2007 года тогда небыло такой опции
<[Raiden]> jlewka: возьми любой файл гига на 4 и проверь мд5 раза 3-4, может у тебя память глючит?
<[Raiden]> )
<jlewka> хм... вполне кстати возможно)
<[Raiden]> Amblnb: такой опции нету в общем.
<skai> [Raiden]: мемтест не проще ли для проверки памяти?
<skai> [Raiden]: кстати про вайн пруфом было бы ссыль на вайн вики официальную, а никак не на левые маны
<jlewka> skai, перекачивание файлов покажет, есть ли вообще такая ошибка или мну просто параноит)
<skai> jlewka: ну он то советует мд5 погонять чтобы "память глючит" исключить
<[Raiden]> Скажите скаю , что он в игноре ) , что бы не утруждал себя. Если может отвечать лучше - пусть просто отвечает. Меня ругать бесполезно.
<jlewka> ))))))))
<jlewka> чего у Вас тут за санто барбара вообще)
<jlewka> skai, хм, я прочел не правильно, подумал поперекачивать файл через нфс и проверять md5..
<skai> jlewka: ну так:)он тут часто глупости советует:)
<[Raiden]> Не, просто любой файл несколько раз проверить. Может не даст ничего, но я видел слуваи когда не совпадает
<[Raiden]> и замена памяти потом помогала
<[Raiden]> Лучше большой
<skai> расскажи ему про мемтест:)пусть узнает более надежный способ проверки памяти:)
<User789[web]> вайн по ходу не все вин.ехе может запускать
<TheEternalSmile> а зачем проверять, если работает?
<User789[web]> два файл установил но не запускает
<jlewka> skai, знаю я что это такое
<skai> User789[web]: он тебе говорит чего тебе не хватает
<skai> jlewka: ну он то не знает:)
<Amblnb> User789[web]: Как ты узнал? Неужели прочёл жирный шрифт на оф сайте о_О
<User789[web]> а где посмотреть дрова  которые не установлены ?
<[Raiden]> User789[web]: Ну в общем так и есть. Читать надо , гуглить по ошибкам. Либо запускать только то что имеет статус платинум и то лучше почитать как  на http://appdb.winehq.org/
<[Raiden]> или просто не запускать ехе
<[Raiden]> :)
<TheEternalSmile> вайн - мимолётная штука, пока ищешь альтернативу и привыкаешь к ос
<go8765> User789[web]: какие дрова? О
<User789[web]> видяха
<User789[web]> думаю она не установлена
<User789[web]> да и мн др
<jlewka> User789[web], что поставить пытаешься?
<go8765> а какая видяха ?
<go8765> джифорсе?
<TheEternalSmile> User789[web], изображение есть?
<TheEternalSmile> User789[web], Система - Администрирование - Дополнительные драйвера
<User789[web]> 1gb
<[Raiden]> есть 1 вещь которую я использую в вайне - ice book reader ибо читать там привык и база книг штук 700... Переводить куда-то лениво.
<skai> лицорука.жопегэ
<go8765> User789[web]: короче. если хочешь что-то хорошее/полезное сделать - почитай help.ubuntu.ru
<skai> человек-гиена.вав
<[Raiden]> ну и игры иногда. Например космические рейнджеры бегают как родные, особенно в окне.
<skai> go8765: ккая видяха?живорсе? - нет.1gb (С)
<skai> go8765: он суров
<go8765> skai: я не намного суровее :) я не знаю какая у меня вообще :) О!
<TheEternalSmile> go8765: lspci
<go8765> знаю что встроенная и сто дрова не надо и фсё :)
<go8765> TheEternalSmile: я в железе не то что бы 0, но где-то 0,0001 ... вот так
<go8765> так что лспси потом ещё по гуглам таскать пол-дня :)
<TheEternalSmile> go8765: lspci в терминале. и посмотри видюху
<TheEternalSmile> это команда ><
<go8765> TheEternalSmile: спс за совет, но оно мне и не надо как-то :)
<|Amblnb|> http://ru.wikibooks.org/wiki/LOR-FAQ-Wine
<TheEternalSmile> oh shi~, я перепутал никнеймы. пора отдыхать.
<skai> go8765: а я отлично знаю свой штеуд:) штеуды - сила:)
<skai> хатю штеуд хд3000
<User466[web]> иногда окна торозят при перетаскивании
<User466[web]> вядяха установлена
<[Raiden]> На лоре хорошие faq'и. Мне там про выбор дистрибутива нравится. Как использовать ХХХ и не настраивать - возьмите дистрибув YYY , где XXX уже настроено.
<disingalp> всем привет )
<[Raiden]> как-то так, дословно не помню
<|Amblnb|> User466[web]: Они должны тормозить когда проц занят и когда спеафекты включены
<TheEternalSmile> господа, коньки ведут себя вот так http://savepic.org/1987264.png (от прозрачности отбрасывается тень) и сами коньки идут поверх всего, чего угодно. killall conky и conky помогает, но это не решение проблемы. что делать?
<artus> TheEternalSmile, эть приколы композитинга )
<rty4047> Это от компиза. Без него как?
<disingalp> вообщем есть такой вопрос ) есть уже установленная убунту. и есть винда7. дуалбут. и есть раздел 250 гигов под файлы. можно ли этот раздел прилепить в убунту чтобы он был /home без переустановки. сейчас отдельного /home нету. все стоит на 1 разделе. ну я подозр
<skai> TheEternalSmile: измени запуск коньков с conky на conky -p 30
<skai> можно и 60 для надежности
<TheEternalSmile> rty4047, без компиза никак нельзя :(
<artus> disingalp, переносиш фсе файло с сохранением прав и маунтиш как хомяк его
<TheEternalSmile> skai, спасибо, попробую
<disingalp> artus, а немного подробнее можно?
<TheEternalSmile> skai, после -p секунды от старта системы?
<skai> TheEternalSmile: man conky
<TheEternalSmile> skai, спасибо, не курю
<artus> !pm > disingalp
<skai> TheEternalSmile: потому и спрашиваешь такие глупости
<ubuntuhelp> disingalp, please see my private message
<skai> TheEternalSmile: вот я и говорил - хомячки не хотят учится
<TheEternalSmile> skai, это была шутка... ну да ладно
<aleksei> man - это великая вещь!!!
<disingalp> !pm > disingalp
<ubuntuhelp> disingalp, please see my private message
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> в игре потом
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что в игре потом? ИЛи это из серии "Казнить нельзя помиловать"?
<disingalp> artus, ты тут?
<artus> неа
<disingalp>  /msg ubuntuhelp !disingalp
<disingalp> artus, ты скажи как сделать? получается я копирую то что у меня щас в хоуме лежит на тот раздел 250 гигов и монтирую тот раздел как хоум? или как?
<artus> угу
<artus> disingalp, rsync --progress -avz /a /b
<skai> artus: попроси райдена ему помочь.он тут клятвенно клялся, что хочет отвечать хомячкам, а не посылать их читать
<artus> гг
<disingalp> artus, " rsync --progress -avz /a /b" это что?
<artus> disingalp, заклинание )
<disingalp> artus, а что делает оно?
<skai> disingalp: прочищает карму
<disingalp> skai, оно бэкап делает ) а нормально ктонидь ответит? ))
<rty4047> или прописать в fstab как /home и потом через cp -p от рута (если есть конфы которым надо запись запретить).
<skai> тебе дали направление.все за тебя делать не будут
<skai> rty4047: ты суров.от рута......чтобы он потом нифига запустить не смог?
<disingalp> не я понял что никто за меня не сделает. просто говорить загадками тож както неправильно.
<disingalp> "а что делает эта комманда?"
<disingalp> "да это магия!!!"
<artus> disingalp, да синхронизирует оно тебе хомяк с винтом , с сохранением всех прав и симлинков
<artus> disingalp, ьебя на гугле забанили? али как ?
<disingalp> просто не знал как это обозвать чтоб в гугл пойти )
<artus> rsync --progress -avz , так и обозви)
<skai> ну ты ему честно скажи что ты хочешь сделать
<skai> он умнее тебя.он поймет
<artus> disingalp, ты неповериш на сколько поумнел гугл за последние 10ть лет )
<disingalp> skai я сказал ) он обиделсо и решил меня закидать всякой фигней )
<skai> artus: сделай ребенку поблажку.пусть добавит слово /home к запросу:)
<disingalp> просто я вижу тут инструкции как сбэкапить хоум. но это какбэ не оно.
<artus> disingalp, эмм... сфигли это не оно?
<artus> disingalp, аргументируй будь добр)
<disingalp> так... щас почитаю и хоть пойму толком как это работает. и потом ешо вернусь мозг попарить )
<disingalp> а получается я этой штукой портану свой хоум на тот раздел )
<SAPetrovich> все привет, вопрос касательно updater тулзы под сквизи
<artus> @voice SAPetrovich
<artus> SAPetrovich, каналом ошибся
<SAPetrovich> мдее, а если спрошу так, имеем updater под линуксом, с которым есть проблемы
<artus> SAPetrovich, с первого раза не доходит? )))
<skai> s
<skai> SAPetrovich: 2.5
<artus> позно) спалилсо) мы уже все поняли что у тебя вопрос не по бубунте)
<delorian> всем привет
<disingalp> artus, ну допустим я сбекапил. как заставить линь думать что хоум теперь вдругом месте?
<SAPetrovich> ))
<artus> disingalp, скажи ему что у тя хоум в другом месте )
<weise> угрожай
<SAPetrovich> эхххх....жаль....хорошие были парни
<SAPetrovich> )))
<disingalp> artus, как?
<artus> disingalp, man fstab
<skai> disingalp: http://tinyurl.com/44z8z23 последний раз говорю - скажи гуглу что ты хочешь сделать.он гораздо умнее тебя
<weise> вопрос про gnome3. как сделать, чтобы иконка transmission была на верхней панели?
<disingalp> skai, под столом ..... спасибо конечно ) забавно очень )
<skai> disingalp: а что забавного?правда ведь
<disingalp> skai, правда ) спасибо. просто меня удивило что гугл за меня ввел что я хочу и нашел ))
<skai> ну так раз он горааааздо умнее тебя
<TheEternalSmile> weise: параметры трансмишн - Рабочий стол - Показывать значоу в области уведомлений
<TheEternalSmile> значок*
<skai> weise: сторонними расширениями
<weise> галка там стоит, но значок внизу. вообще нижняя панель в гноме нах не вперлась
<TheEternalSmile> weise: o_O у меня лично всёотлично работает
<camozzi> привет
<skai> TheEternalSmile: возможно ты просто не заметил гигантской цифры 3 рядом со словом gnome
<camozzi> помогите примастрячить htc на винмобайле через кабель как модем к убунте 10.04
<TheEternalSmile> skai, заметил, ага
<skai> camozzi: я тебе сильно сочувствую.крепись, братан.мы с тобой в этот тяжелый час
<TheEternalSmile> skai, наверное весело смеятся с пушистых грызунов?)
<skai> TheEternalSmile: а де я над тобой смеялся?
<TheEternalSmile> skai, причём тут я?
<camozzi> <skai> хрен получится?
<skai> camozzi: ага.не ну при удаче может что и сработает.но зависит это от фазы луны
<skai> TheEternalSmile: ну вроде не над кем я не смеялся пока:)
<rty4047> google > подключение gprs через bluetooth. Долгая процедура. не помню уже как  но работает.
<skai> rty4047: слова "через кабель" тебе ни о чем не намекают?
<camozzi> <rty4047> там blueman надоставить.а нет инета на убунте
<skai> camozzi: нм без блюмана уже давно умеет
<skai> camozzi: чорд
<skai> 10.04....
<skai> те надо нм обновить
<skai> скачай с текущей машинки обнову.и закинь в систему
<TheEternalSmile> странно, пошло частичное обновление дистриба
<TheEternalSmile> 11.04
<grass_> здравствуйте. Я в линуксе новичок. Такая проблема возникла. Надоело уже переустанавливать. Ubuntu 11.04 х64 ставлю на ноутбук. После установки захожу в настройка системы > обновление. Обновляюсь. И после перезагрузки вызелает черный экран с над
<TheEternalSmile> омг, dosbox обновляется через обновление дистрибутива
<miramoro> добрый вечер .) посоветуйте пожалуйста домашний роутэр с вайфаем, или хотябы наиболее безглючную фирму производителя роутеров
<skai> хуавей
<hobagos> dlink dir 320
<skai> длинк
<gaga_rin> вечера вам
<miramoro> спасибо )
<skai> !morning > gaga_rin
<ubuntuhelp> gaga_rin, please see my private message
<skai> [Green]: ^_^
<skai> gaga_rin: ^_^
<grass_> никто не подскажет?
<skai> [Green]: промахнулся.спи
<skai> grass_: а что за "черный экран с над"
<skai> что есть "над"?
<grass_> надписи
<skai> ох ты
<skai> а ты их читал?
<grass_> ))
<grass_> да, там напротив одной строки стоит fail
<skai> или испугался и позвал связенника освятить комп?
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, чего сломал
<skai> а ыт целиком прочесть не пробовал?
<skai> там полезная инфа дается
<skai> не бойся.он не укусит
<grass_> пробовал. но я ж не понимаю, в чем суть ошибки. сейчас посмотрю
<skai> и дьявола не вызовет
<grass_> stopping automatic crach report generation
<skai> grass_: садись, два
<skai> grass_: домашнее задание - выучить английский и не позориться тем, что ты не осилил школьную программу
<gaga_rin> Sergey_IT: q ^_^ всё работает ак часы
<grass_> да дело то не в этом. вы мне скажите просто, что надо сделать, чтоб запустить нормально.
<gaga_rin> skai: >_<
<skai> ну раз у тебя "какие то надписи" - сделай "какие то действия". поможет 1--%
<Sergey_IT> gaga_rin, у меня тоже ))
<skai> *100%
<grass_> вот так поддержка пользователей.
<rty4047> reset - в меню grub убрать слова quiet и splash  и смотреть на какой строчке остановиться.
<grass_> а как меню grub вызвать?
<skai> rty4047: зачем?ему четко выдает "какие то надпси". думаю там и понятно что случилось.но он никак не хочет признаваться, что за надписи
<skai> !support > grass_
<ubuntuhelp> grass_, please see my private message
<skai> !extrasensoric > grass_
<ubuntuhelp> grass_, please see my private message
<grass_> я второй день знаком с линуксом. Даже и не знаю, какие именно надписи говорят о характере ошибки
<skai> grass_: а слабо нам все их показать?
<skai> grass_: мы поймем гораздо быстрее, чем от слов "какие-то надписи"
<grass_> сейчас, сфоткаю
<rty4047> у меня было когда останавливался то на одном то на другом то вообще нормально проскакивал. потом оказалось что  карточка сгорела.
<grass_> http://imageshack.us/g/197/img1086j.jpg/ вот 2 фотки
<skai> grass_: а теперь вопрос на миллион:)если он останавливается на одном и том же шаге - это значит.....
<grass_> и что это значит? батарею надо воткнуть?
<grass_> просто насколько я понял, глюк в каком-то из обновлений. Потому что если их не устанавливать, все нормально загружается
<skai> ну он не может прочитать днные о питании.попробуй подождать минут 10.вдруг загрузится.иначе (да в любом случае) поправить параметр загрухки ядра,связанный с acpi
<hobagos> что за ноутбук?
<grass_> ждал 20 минут. так и не загрузиллся
<grass_> hp dv6-3125er. corei5 ati 5650
<skai> grass_: батарея всунута*?
<grass_> нет
<skai> загруки проверядл как от сети, так и от батареи?
<skai> ну так проверь
<grass_> с батареей такая же картинка
<skai> grass_: с батареей и питание от батареи?или от сети?
<drane> как Wine кодировку прикрутить? а то он win-как-его-там не распознает
<skai> drane: запускай через консоль с предворительным export LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8
<grass_> от сети. только от батареии последняя надпись saned disable
<skai> для начала утф 8
<skai> ибо отлично
<skai> grass_: и зависает на сане?
<skai> ты от батареи давал время на подумать?
<go8765> не знаю о чём это но http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA2kqAIOoZM&feature=player_embedded
<hobagos> grass_: в recovery mode пробовал загрузить?
<grass_> сейчас думает, уже минуты 3
<skai> grass_: подожди теже самые 10
<skai> для надежности
<grass_> без обнлвлений грузится все влет. что за обнлвлдение может такую проблему вызвать? может его не устанавливать?
<skai> стоооооооп
<skai> grass_: у тя ноут с двумя видяхами?
<grass_> да
<skai> и кули (кули - это рабочие в китае) ты молчал?
<hobagos> проблема с драйвером
<skai> при обнове наверняка дрова ставятся
<skai> заблеклисти радеоновый модуль
<hobagos> удали fglrx
<skai> hobagos: не
<hobagos> не?) я просто погуглил)
<skai> hobagos: чтобы он не мог переключить на радеон в убунте?
<skai> пусть блеклистнет его и добавит в рс.локал
<grass_> я  ставил до этого драйвер с сайта amd. все было нормально. но если после запустить обновления, все слетает.
<skai> тада при загрузке модуль перезагрузится и будет все окей
<grass_> а как это сделать из этого черного экрана?
<drane> <skai> все равно не то. я значит прописываю путь к ехе (ну драг-н-дроп в терминал) далее export LC_ALL=ru_RU.UTF-8 и прога запускается, но кодировку не распознает
<hobagos> загрузись в рекавери моде
<skai> drane: сначала сделал в терминаде экспорт
<skai> это в текущую сессию терминала даст окружение такое
<skai> потмо уже винцо
<grass_> а как в рекавери зайти?
<grass_> с диска?
<skai> grass_: у тя есть доступ до / раздела на ноуте?
<skai> с ливцд там
<hobagos> в grub выбрать
<grass_> да, нажимаю альт+f4 и вылезает консоль
<skai> grass_: ты конкретный вопрос понимаешь?
<grass_> нет.
<skai> grass_: сложно будет тебе в жизни
<skai> grass_: ну ты напряшись и ответь - есть доступ к диску.хоть через консоль
<skai> через Ц+А+Ф1
<skai> например
<skai> можешь залогинится?
<grass_> да
<grass_> могу залогиниться
<skai> слааавно
<drane> <skai> все равно вопросы вместо кириллицы... но это только в одном экзешнике, хз что он за кодировку использует..
<skai> сделай несколько вещей
<hobagos> skai ты тут видимо многое повидал
<skai> drane: gjrjkleq c 'rcgjhnjv
<skai> поколдуй с экспортом
<skai> вместо утф подставь cp1251 к примеру
<skai> hobagos: ты даже не представляешь
<skai> grass_: первое - залогинись.как тока сделаешь - скажи.дам следующий шаг
<grass_> зашел
<skai> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<skai> сделай
<skai> там впиши blacklist radeon
<skai> в конец файла
<skai> и сохрани
<skai> как сделаешь 0- дам следующий шаг
<grass_> а что нажать, чтоб сохранить?
<skai> ctrl+o
<skai> потом выйти ctrl+x
<skai> потом проверь cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | grep radeon
<skai> сохранил ли ты или нет
<grass_> ctrx+x - никакой реакции. только название файла внизу подсвечивается и все
<hobagos> ctrl+o затем жмешь enter, потом ctrl+x
<grass_> да, все сделал. радеон в блэклисте
<hobagos> перезагрузись
<grass_> перезагрузился. снова черный экран
<skai> не перезагружайся пока
<skai> я теюе советовал перезагружаться?
<skai> разве я казал это?!
<hobagos> соррм))
<grass_> тьфу блин. не доглядел. сорри. Сейчас снова залогинюсь
<grass_> все, я залогинился. что дальше писать?)
<skai> sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<skai> и перед exit 0 вставить две строчки
<skai> modprobe radeon
<skai> echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<grass_> строчки вставил. что дальше нажать?
<skai> ну сохраняй
<grass_> сохранил
<skai> вот теперьт контрольный ребут:)
<TheEternalSmile> а если человеку понадобится с радеона выходить?
<grass_> checking battery state....снова черный экран
<skai> TheEternalSmile: это просто перезагружало модуль радеона
<skai> grass_: смирись.тебе придется удалить дрвоа радеона совсем
<TheEternalSmile> skai: я вижу
<grass_> я честно так и не понял в чем дело. Я дрова радеона ставил с сайта радеона. загружал перезагружал ноут, и все нормально. как только начинаешь ставить обновления
<grass_> из настройки системы. после перезагрузки вот такая фигня начинается
<skai> grass_: удали стандартные дрвоа радеона.
<skai> они могут вносить свою радость
<grass_> а что надо прописать?
<skai> sudo apt-get purge fglrx\* xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<grass_> перезагрузиться?
<skai> ага.и молись
<xps> ) ) )
<grass_> неа. не рабоает.
<skai> ну тада два выбора
<grass_> вы скажите тогда пожалуйста, какие обновления в следующий раз не устанавливать, чтоб такой фигни не было
<skai> самый простой - поставить 10.10 или 10.04.там иксы постарше
<drane> синяя или красная
<hobagos> да может не в видео драйвере дело)
<skai> второй путь - поставить.и обновлять по одному пакету и перезагружаться.как тока найдешь виновника - его просто снести, если он не нужный, или заблочить на старую версию, если нужный
<grass_> да кстати, впервый раз поставил версию x86, после обновы работал нормально вроде
<skai> оооо как
<skai>  у нас 64 битная версия
<skai> и ты снова молчал
<skai> !q > grass_
<ubuntuhelp> grass_, please see my private message
<grass_> )))
<grass_> а это что-то меняет?
<skai> yf ,eleott
<skai> на будущее
<skai> 64 битные дрова могут быть собраны с ошибкмИ, которых нет в 32 битных
<skai> линукс пока итак криво работает с двумя видяшками
<skai> а ты еще и 64 бита ставишь
<grass_> а разница есть вообще в чем нибудь между 86 и 64?
<skai> есть
<grass_> а в чем различия?
<skai> а это тебе расскажет гугл
<hobagos> кстати он не молчал же)
<hobagos> сразу все выдал
<skai> про 64 бита?
<skai> про две видяшки в ноуте?
<skai> мы это с него вытягивали чуть ли не пассатижами
<hobagos> про 64 бита)
<skai> сорь
<skai> про 64 он говорил
<skai> но про две видяшки молчал
<grass_> какую  тогда ставить? 86 лучше?
<drane> <grass_> а у тебя есть необходимость в 64?
<Umren> если не знаешь что лучше, ставь 32 битную
<grass_> не знаю. мне в интернете лазить, HD смотреть, да в фотошопе.
<drane> <grass_> ставь x86... как то 64 тебе ни к чему )
<Pavia> Сколько у тебя памяти в компьюторе установлено?
<grass_> 4 gb
<aleksei> будет 3 видно с копейками
<aleksei> а в 64 битной все 4
<Pavia> Фотошоп вещь прожёрливая.
<artus> aleksei, да ты что ?
<hobagos> да вы что же делаете, всем же известно что 64 бита дает огромный прирост в скорости
<aleksei> artus,  я сам в шоке
<skai> будет видно вплоть до 64 гигов на 32битной
<skai> aleksei: осиль pae
<artus> aleksei, а если pae поставить то и на 32 будет over4
<grass_> вообщем, мне надо по всей видимости найти обнову, которая убивает систему.
<Pavia> Год назад мне такой патч давали
<grass_> на винду возвращаться не хочется. у меня куда-то траффик в ней пропадает) целых 100 кбит в секунду уходит хз куда.
<TheEternalSmile> grass, rm -rf никто не отменял
<grass_> а что это?
<aleksei> skai, artus  а если проц не умеет работать с pae?
<artus> aleksei, это какой такой проц?
<TheEternalSmile> grass_ если не знаешь, что это, то пожалуйста, не пытайся это делать
<Pavia>  aleksei, ну тогда выкени свой 486 на помойку
<drane> <TheEternalSmile> -D
<artus> aleksei, али ты научился в мать под этот проц памяти забивать 10ками гигов?
<Pavia> aleksei, есть материнки которые больше 3 гигов не видят (при этом 4 гнезда под рам). Выпускались примерно 6 лет назад.
<hobagos> grass_: а какую версию ядра загружаешь
<TheEternalSmile> pavia, есть рам и меньше гига
<aleksei> не знаю, у знакомых не прокатил патч этот на современном железе ...
<artus> aleksei, причем тут патч?
<grass_> hobagos, а как это посмотреть?
<Pavia> А у него не ноутбук случаем?
<artus> aleksei, ставиш ядро или пересобираеш
<artus> чего они там патчили? )
<aleksei> ну ядро с патчем
<aleksei> или это не так? )))
<hobagos> залогинись и uname -r
<artus> aleksei, тобиш у них ядро не стало ? или чего?
<grass_> 2.6.38-10-generic
<aleksei> всё красиво стало, только вот больше памяти видеть не стала система
<Pavia> Система какая?
<[Raiden]> и сколько памяти
<hobagos> 11.04 64 бита  ноутбук hp dv6-3125er
<aleksei> ну как какая? убунту 32 битная 2.6.32-24 вроде
<[Raiden]> в uname -a видно что оно 64 бита?
<grass_> видно
<[Raiden]> aleksei: надо собирать\искать ядро с pae если рам больше 3гб
<grass_> х86_64 - вот такая строка есть
<aleksei> [Raiden], а памяти 4 гб
<Pavia> aleksei, Просто я написал что матиринки выпускались 6-лет назад, но на складах их полно было вот и продают, чуть ли не по сей день.
<only_you> Linux only-you 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:05:41 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<[Raiden]> grass_: ок, но я ялексея спрашивал )
<only_you> ой, не туда
<hobagos> grass_: попробуй поставь sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<aleksei> Pavia, ну мей би, только там ноут )))))
<[Raiden]> aleksei:какая версия убунты?
<hobagos> grass_: ну и обновиться попробуй еще sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aleksei> [Raiden], выше написанно )))
<[Raiden]> )
<grass_> hobagos, перезагружаться?
<hobagos> grass_: угу
<grass_> неа, не помогло. вообщем, буду тогда методом тыка искать кривую обнову.
<[Raiden]> grass_: Тебе надо ставить драйвера пакетами - есть масса вариантов - брать с ппа или собрать самому - есть такая опция у амдшных дров. Или после каждого обновления ядра, собирать для него модуль руками и потом ребутиться или после ребута - по вкусу
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<hobagos> а ведь в логах должно быть что-то написано не?
<[Raiden]> конечно. и в логах установки драйвера и в логах иксов на что ругается
<[Raiden]> всё есть
<[Raiden]> лень чат наверх мотать , не видел начала разговора )
<rty4047> а если через vesa xorg запускать?
<hobagos> grass_: залей лог иксов на http://pastebin.com/
<[Raiden]> да кажется ясно всё. он поставил драва из бинарника, потом пришло новое ядро
<[Raiden]> и всё
<[Raiden]> но можно и посмотреть
<hobagos> ну тогда ему откат на драйвер из реп не поможет?
<hobagos> или запуск старого ядра пока)
<[Raiden]> ему поможет установка драйвера ещё раз , полная или только сборка модуля ядра - опции у установщика есть
<[Raiden]> или загрузка с предыдущим ядром
<[Raiden]> ваще дрова в лине штука не юзерфрендли )
<[Raiden]> есть некоторый геморой, если дрова не из офиц репов
<hobagos> grass_: сиди на старом ядре и все)
<[Raiden]> или если вообще не пакетами
<hobagos> почему) установил один раз и если все работает не трогай ниче
<[Raiden]> или можно узнат ькак работает или почему ломатся. А ломается просто потому что установка не пакетом не использует dkms - автосборку модулей.
<[Raiden]> соотв надо руками дособрать
<go8765> как сказал один мой приятель-не нужно чинить то что не поломалось
<aleksei> кстати с нвидии оффа пытался скачать дрова под видяху. так выдало текстовый файл какой-то с закарюками )))
<[Raiden]> Это браузер ошибся, открыл бинарник как текст
<drane> <aleksei> все с тебя ясно, наркоман.
<aleksei> )))
<[Raiden]> такие линки через меню сохранить как качаются
<go8765> или воспользоваться мега техподдержкой http://i.imm.io/7tn7.png
<hobagos> на браузер не пинять, коль сервак криво отдает
<go8765> 24/7/365 offline :) гугага
<aleksei> )))
<rty4047> вегетой его
<aleksei> ну извините, линуксом недавно пользуюсь, буквально пару месяцев
<[Raiden]> насчет хелпа, было бы прикольней конечно, если бы скажем тут сидели сертифицированные дядьки отвечающие на всё и получающие зарплату.
<[Raiden]> но боюсь вам бы не понравилос ьплатить за это
<[Raiden]> кино не нашел , вот и флужу тут
<hobagos> было бы прикольно если бы производители оперативно дрова делали)
<drane> а MacOS X Lion кто-нибудь уже пробовал? )
<hobagos> нашел где спросить
<[Raiden]> было бы прикольно если  сделали их установку универсальной. Что бы как бы не ставил, он бы просто работал и всё. Даже если ядро сменилось
<drane> <hobagos> все норм. русский канал по убунту. самое место )
<[Raiden]> в общем-то почти так сделано, с помощью dkms - но например установщик нвидии не знает о нем.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:   Какое кино хоть искал? А то я тоже думаю, чтобы глянуть, сериалы все в отпуске! ;-)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Кторое интересное и которое я не видел :)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: А ты чего хотел , когда я вв игре был.
<[Raiden]> ?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не,  сузить критерий поиск не помешало бы  ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да ставил сусе, отвалился после обновления лвм раздел, вот и хотел спросить о проблеме.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не встречался ли с таким?
<[Raiden]> тут канал есть opensuse.ru
<[Raiden]> с точкой
<[Raiden]> неа, я не юзаю лвм
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там молчат как пратизаны
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не суть
<drane> а я не знаю, как так. но не пиджин, не Empathy не коннектился с аськой, а R&Q из-под вайна без проблем почти ._.
<[Raiden]> drane: версию может поменять. У меня пиджин 2.9.0 всё ок.
<Nor8> drane:  Пиджин с аськой работает без проблем
<[Raiden]> на getdeb.net есть новый
<[Raiden]> сервер slogin.icq.com порт 443  у меня
<drane> Это у меня с доступом к инету проблема, а не в софте...
<drane> 3G же..это ужасно....еще мтс у меня перегружен жестко. я в Анапе живу..тут какбы население 55к, а летом тут ужас.. за лето 2млн было в прошлом сезоне.
<Nor8> drane: Город на деньги от туристов не может нормальную сеть создать?
<drane> <Nor8>  сетка в центре есть, я в пригороде живу, тут она меня не захватывает, а самому тянуть ~24к+модем
<drane> <Nor8> да и город другим занят, туристам не особо нужна сеть. все идет на разлечения/гостиницы/украшательства и пляжи...
<Nor8>  Как у вас там с ценами, говорят, что дороже, чем в турциях/египтах, а сервиса ноль.
<shenmue> http://pastebin.com/2LnD1L6k
<shenmue> куль
<drane> <Nor8> ну сдирают у нас неслабо так, но я бы  не сказал, что жить тут дорого... сравнивать с заграницей не могу,т.к. не бывал..
<go8765432> как думаетете - спросить мнение девелопера о программе конкуренте - это сильно плохо ?
<artus> go8765432, а ты все не успокоешся никак )
<drane> <go8765432> По мне так не очень это и плохо ) Я бы на месте девелопера не злился..
<vdrandom> ящитаю, хорошая проверка адекватности человека
<vdrandom> это спросить его мнение о его конкуренте
<[Raiden]> спросить можно, но верить не стоит )
<[Raiden]> Это почти как спросить какой дистрибутив выбрать,  зайдя на канал убунты
<vdrandom> арчик!
<[Raiden]> )
<rty4047> crux
<[Raiden]> Ничего не вы не понимаете в политике партии, тут может быть только убунта!
<[Raiden]> :)
<drane> не знаю. если бы я написал программу, а мой друг сказал "Интересно, но я пока продолжу использовать программу конкурента, пили дальше."
<drane> то я бы не обиделся
<Nor8> vdrandom: Так проверь, спроси ))) Нам потом расскажешь
<go8765> Nor8: это был не он :) а я
<vdrandom> как же уродливо шрифты в винде рисуются ._.
<shenmue> вердана ставь
<drane> Чуть не написал сюда, то, что писал в аську девушке. Я просто кликнул там значит на поле ввода, а активным почему-то остался Xchat
<vdrandom> shenmue, вердана же не моноширинная ._.
<drane> дак тахома друг мой
<vdrandom> лол
<Nor8> drane: Опять порнографию в чат девушкам пишешь? :-D
<go8765432> стоит верить такому? Американская компания Bump Networks приглашает лучших специалистов в области разработки приложений для мобильных устройств, для работы в одесском офисе  :)
<vdrandom> тахома тоже вообще-то не моноширинная
<[Raiden]> можно перетащить туда либерейшен, дежавю и дройд
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> да я уже собственно либерейшн и притащил
<vdrandom> другое дело, что рендерятся они всё равно коряво
<shenmue> go8765432 если бы фишлабс приглошали
<[Raiden]> но будет ещё хуже - я пробовал. Потом сидел с твикером клиртайпа что бы примерно как в убунте
<drane> <Nor8> не совсем ))
<vdrandom> я пока поднял DPI, полегчало
<Nor8> go8765432: Офис на Дерибасовской или малой Арнаутской? :-D
<[Raiden]> в общем это всё привычка
<rty4047> монитор при переключении  режима может так глючить. Автонастройка кнопкой
<go8765432> Nor8: я думаю - на посёлке котовского :)
<drane> <go8765432> что-то я не видел этого разработчика ранее...чет не под Android не под iOS
<Nor8> go8765432: Что там, цыганская деревня? :-D
<go8765432> и сайт у них ниразу не в офшоре : Professional Hawaii Web
<Nor8> go8765432: Гаваи это США
<drane> Гаваи? -D
<Nor8> go8765432: Штат американский
<go8765> я ж и говорю. что не в офшоре
<drane> <go8765> а что они уже сделали? ну из софта? эта  Bump Networks
<shenmue> идеальную программу сделали
<shenmue> она вечная так как не нужно выпускать новых версий или испарвлений
<go8765> воть http://www.bumpnetworks.com/
<Nor8>  Сайт у них хорошо сделан, с портфолио
<Nor8> 8 лет на рынке
<drane> <Nor8> я успел только кликнуть, а ты уже по сайту лазиешь )
<shenmue> а я уже все скачал =)
<Nor8> )))
<drane> у меня загрузился заголовок...а вот и фон..
<shenmue> ставь оперу, турбо, отрубание картинок
<drane> появилось меню
<shenmue> о да... продолжай
<drane> <shenmue> я пока ее скачаю пройдет две недели. а фф и так без картинок
<shenmue> 9мб весит
<rty4047> в w3m удобно читаеться хорошо сделано.
<shenmue> гпрс за пол часа максимум
<go8765432> drane: http://bash.org.ru/quote/412401
<go8765432> xxx: Ничто так не учит спокойствию, как несколько дней с интернетом 64кбит\с...
<drane> <go8765432> у меня был Dial-Up -)
<go8765432> оо. да ты тогда будда
<shenmue> у меня тока гпрс
<drane> 56кб/сек
<shenmue> 3-4 кб
<shenmue> а ночью аж до 9 кб поднималось!
<drane> 5кбайт/сек качалось )
<rty4047> У меня 48 было шесть лет назад. Единственный бесплатный тариф с анлимом
<shenmue> goo.gl/hlzCG а щас инет такой
<drane> а у меня был не анлим -D
<drane> года три-четыре назад
<drane> <go8765432> я вовсе не будда, я только перехожу в 10й класс.
<Nor8> drane: Уверен, что в 22-ом веке у вас в городе будет хороший интернет. :-D  Если его не уворуют!
<go8765> чувствую себя старым дедом после таких заявлений
<drane> <Nor8> только я после 11го улечу в Пиндоссию)
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-5.png как куль
<shenmue> а только разбанили меня там
<Nor8> shenmue: паспорт им показал?  ))))
<drane> <shenmue> почему shenmue, а не Ryo_Hazuki например?
<shenmue> Nor8 г+ и вио не связаны
<shenmue> drane а так в ники все буквы с загруляшками
<shenmue> и красиво выглядит
<shenmue> в нике
<drane> <shenmue> хах, не обращал внимания )
<Nor8> shenmue: Ну и что твой ник означает кроме кругляшек в буквах? ))))
<VMV> кто-нить из вас пользуется google+?)
<drane> <Nor8> игра же )
<Nor8> Какая игра?
<drane> <VMV> я пользуюсь
<shenmue> я юзаю г+
<shenmue> точнее юзал
<VMV> как туда попасть?
<drane> <Nor8> shenmue называется )
<drane> <VMV> инвайт нужен
<VMV> я отправлял запрос, но ничего..
<artus> drane, вреш)
<VMV> а кто нить может прислать?
<drane> <artus> у меня гуглофон, из-под него сижу )
<shenmue> Nor8, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf-MK4599A8
<shenmue> для приставки 2002 года игра и графа просто шедевр
<artus> drane, инвайты там как бе уже недели 2 не нужны
<artus> VMV, из под учетки гугла пускаеть
<VMV> сюжет у нее оч крутой))
<VMV> помню как сутками за ней просиживал)
<VMV> artus, а точней можно? где искать?
<shenmue> кстати там катенок чиби
<shenmue> я так же свою кошку назвал
<drane> <VMV> мыло давай, к завтрашнему дню скину ) а может и сейчас, если инет позволит
<VMV> shenmue, а на убунту запускал?)
<VMV> drane, virchenkom.v@gmail.com
<shenmue> VMV нет
<VMV> заранее спасибо!)
<shenmue> эмулятор качал но никак диски он не видит
<VMV> я пытался запустить
<VMV> вот вот!
<shenmue> и биос и все запустил. и эмуляции памяти. но диски фигу
<VMV> жаль что такую игруху похоронили..(
<VMV> продолжение бы)
<drane> обещали ж что-то там онлайн вроде
<drane> shenmue-city чтоли
<VMV> так вроде как и ее тоже закопали, нет?
<shenmue> да приставка загнулась... и вместе с ней куча отличных проектов
<drane> это все ps2 убийца )
<shenmue> небеса аркадии, грандия и много чего
<Guest58922> всем привет
<go8765> а вот вам
<VMV> в такие я не играл)
<go8765> http://www.rbcdaily.ru/2011/07/19/media/562949980676153
<drane> <Guest58922> Приветствую
<VMV> go8765, прям мысли читаешь)
<Guest58922> ребята нужна ваша помощь
<shenmue> не тяни
<shenmue> а то скучно
<Guest58922> стоит убунту 10.04
<shenmue> ужас
<Guest58922> звук в колонках
<Guest58922> пашет
<Guest58922> а в наушниках нет
<Guest58922> что делать
<shenmue> ты вытыкаешь колонки и втыкаешь наушники?
<artus> !enter | Guest58922
<ubuntuhelp> Guest58922: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<shenmue> или наушкники в колонках включаются?
<Guest58922> нет на ноуте колонки втыкаю наушники а колонки дальше продолжают играть то есть реакции ноль
<Guest58922> askar@askar-laptop:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<Guest58922> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<Guest58922> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS780 Azalia controller
<Guest58922> частая проблема с этими аудио картами
<Guest58922> но внятного решения я не нашел
<Guest58922> подскажите пожалуйста что делать
<shenmue> блин я тут бессилен. нет ноутта =(
<Sergey_IT> Guest58922: запятые не для тебя?
<Guest58922> пишу нормально сама делит
<Sergey_IT> Guest58922, колонки наушникам воткни где не колонки
<Guest58922> а я и не говорил что втыкал где колонки у меня ноут Thinkpad Edge
<artus> аможнаещеибезпробеловтоженорм
<Sergey_IT> это только баном лечится
<Guest58922> да че вы пристали к этим запятым ,помогите плиз уже надоело возиться !
<go8765432> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<Sergey_IT> Guest58922, а как нам надоело...
<aleksei> редактирую файл user-dirs.dirs, в итоге после перезагрузки изменения не сохраняются (в автозагрузке с обновления позьзовательских папок галка снята)
<drane> <Guest58922> если кто-то может помочь, он обязательно поможет. сейчас людей мало..
<Guest58922> Спасибо зайду по утру приятного время провождения)
<vdrandom> я бы не стал надеяться на утро с такой пунктуацией
<n3lab> здарова, чуваки
<n3lab> спите?
<drane> не спим
<shenmue> хм
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-16
<gogasan> Здрасте. У меня убунта и intel gma3600. Как мне теперь жить?
<sharikoff> живи с миром
<sharikoff> ink|off|ZNC, ,;;\\\\
<sharikoff> зохаваю
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: что он опять натворил?
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<skai-falkorr> ась?
<sharikoff> ,;; - карликовый ктулху
<useall> да, все бабы тут.
<useall> мимо...
<Chrome5162> q
<Chrome5162> join #vampi
<Chrome5162> упс
<Chrome5162> сори н
<skai-falkorr> useall: ты нашел бап в интернете?
<useall> skai-falkorr: а то! все тут - #ubuntu-womenммммм
<skai-falkorr> useall: а в конце ммммм - это мега могучая МММ-12.07?
<useall> очень православные бабенки
<andrex> эт чё за дискриминация
<skai-falkorr> эххх
<skai-falkorr> а милых мусульманок нима?
<skai-falkorr> Дорожные службы закрытого административно-территориального образования Фокино в Приморском крае нанесли новую разметку на главной магистрали, разделяющей город на две части. Как сообщает "Интерфакс", дорожники заменили
<skai-falkorr> пунктирную разметку на сплошную, из-за чего автомобилисты не могут проехать из одной части Фокино в другую.
<skai-falkorr> Основная трасса Фокино является также и участком магистрали Владивосток - Находка - Порт Восточный. По сообщению местного телевидения, из-за сплошной разметки в Фокино теперь невозможен подъезд из одной части города к
<skai-falkorr> магазину и к зданию городской администрации, расположенным по другую сторону трассы. Кроме того, невозможно также свернуть с главной магистрали на улицу Карла Маркса.
<skai-falkorr> В городе дорожные службы оставили пунктирную разметку, разрешающую разворот, только в одном месте, где уже образовалась значительная пробка. Регулированием дорожного движения занимаются сотрудники ГИБДД.
<skai-falkorr> эту страну и не надо побеждать.она сама себя победит
<skai-falkorr> современную берлинскую стену легко заменить дорожной разметкой и высокими штрафами
<andrex> если ещё пешеходок нет, то вабще
<Civil|2> skai-falkorr: ссылку
<Civil|2> хотя нагуглил уже
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ну ладно пешеходки.штрафы то, насколько я помню, если в неположенном в n-радиусе от пешеходки.а если ее совсем нет - то можно
<andrex> ну это если пропустят, а если нет то в другое место можно перейти, нечаянно так
<skai-falkorr> ну так там только вокруг машин стоячих ходи.ибо пробка будет по всей трассе, если ктото стукнется на единственном развороте
<andrex> надо кстати освежить пдд в голове, а то поправок куча, а я их даже почти не читал
<skai-falkorr> а ух для хулиганов так вообще раздолье.прибежать ночью, закрасить единственный разворот.и смотреть на плач народа
<andrex> )
<skai-falkorr> а мне эта идея уже нравится.и налепить стикеры едра на разметку.мол мы заботимся о безопасностях трассы.
<andrex> как я видео на тыртубе видел, женщина сплошную прерывистой делала, чтобы далеко не ездить
<andrex> а у нас так вабще на дорогах лишний светофор не поставят, пока когонибудь не собъют
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: ты док гномшеловский юзаешь?
<Kyshtynbai> дефолтный
<Kyshtynbai> эх. вечером ещё спрошу). пойду я с работы. попью пивка.
<skai-falkorr> хехей
<skai-falkorr> я смог отжать себе более короткое имя почты в гмыле
<SergeyIT> я@gmail ?
<skai-falkorr> почти:)
<skai-falkorr> сча тихонько переведу сервисы на новое гмыло:)и будет торт:)
<skai-falkorr> осталось ток список того, что надо перевести, составить
<misha777> добрый день. при попытке открыть приложение ubuntu one в ubuntu 12.04 происходит сбой, вот код: http://paste.pro/5154207
<misha777> установка-удаление через центр приложений ничего не дали
 * skai-falkorr сидит, слушает легкий джаз и отдыхает душой
<skai-falkorr> DaZ: тыц
<|rapidsp|> сегодня слушает он джаз....
<skai-falkorr> DaZ: поляк?
<skai-falkorr> |rapidsp|: а завтра рапидсп в рабство продаст
<skai-falkorr> я знаю
<DaZ> да :x
<skai-falkorr> DaZ: носитель языка?или так живешь?
<DaZ> skai-falkorr: native speaker, just lurking. terrible russian, sorry >:
<skai-falkorr> DaZ: ну хоть по русски то понимаешь?или он ужасный в двух направлениях?
<DaZ> i understand quite much.
<DaZ> both languages are quite similar, but putting sentences together overwhelms me.
<misha777> он сильно не нужен этот ubuntu one, ведь можно в dropbox и др. держать файлы, а магазин мне не надо платный
<misha777> видимо не у одного меня ошибку выдает
<skai-falkorr> DaZ: в общем есть pralka одна. https://www.google.com/search?q=zanussi+pocket+400x&sugexp=chrome,mod=7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 есть темы на польских форумах. можешь глянуть, есть ли там чего полезного при поломке электронной части? схемы, пути лечения, что угодно
<skai-falkorr> misha777: дело в питоне.попробуй грохнуть настройки в хомяке
<skai-falkorr> misha777: если повторится - будем думать дальше
<|rapidsp|> misha777: ну какую то подпись требует... попробуй найти ее настройки в хоме и удалить
<misha777> <skai-falkorr> ок. будем искать
<misha777> <|rapidsp|>ок
<skai-falkorr> эххх.... чейчас бы трактор...
<|rapidsp|> колесный или гусеничный?
<skai-falkorr> поросячий
<misha777> решил вычистить файлы python
<baronos> ты настройки убунту оне снеси
<skai-falkorr> а стоило бы u1 настройки вычистить
<skai-falkorr> доктор, у меня болят почки.но я решил вычистить грязь из под пяток. поможет?
<baronos> в .config или в ./local/share
<DaZ> skai-falkorr: nothing relevant so far
<misha777> уже не успею,  домой пора. завтра посмотрю. до завтра!
<sharikoff> ink|off|ZNC, тыц
<tagezi> всем привет)
<Chrome5162> ку
<tagezi> совсем тихо как-то?
<Chrome5162> хх
<Chrome5162> ну я хз
<Chrome5162> мне просто щас делать не чего
<Chrome5162> сижу клип смотрю
<tagezi> угу.. а все сидят чинять чегонить ))
<Chrome5162> хх
<Chrome5162> ну
<tagezi> тоже, наверное, смотрят фильму
<Chrome5162> чинить есть всегда что
<tagezi> или новости препрочитывают по 21 кругу )
<Chrome5162> от нечего делать запили фиговину которая показывает скока у тя диска
<Chrome5162> обожаю квирк ^_^
<tagezi> не, эту фиговину я снёл только ))
<tagezi> недели 3 назад.. чо она место на диске занимает )
<tagezi> о, офис обновляется ))
<_d4vid> рц3
<_d4vid> тагези с ппа качаешь?
<tagezi> угу
<Chrome5162> очень добрый пёс http://cs317320.userapi.com/v317320940/330f/WWRWfTCFZvE.jpg
<Sergey_IT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/07/16/arctic/
<[Raiden]> http://nvworld.ru/files/news/kouziro-21-5-inch-tablet/kouziro-rontier-21-5-inch-tablet-display-side-2.jpg
<[Raiden]> 21 дюйм планшет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: есть ролик в сети про не померно большой смартфон ))) тоже наверное скоро станет реальностью )
<[Raiden]> скорее всего. Есл и в следущем году флагманы будут 5 дюймов, то кто-нить захочет выделиться и сделать 6
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> так меряться - это общемировая практика
<kpoT> вопрос: не устанавливается skype на Ubuntu 12.04 на Ubuntu x64, кто сталкивался с таким ? как побороть ?
<kpoT> есть альтернативные клиенты, где можно пользовать аккаунт скайпа ? или онлайн может сервис кто знает ?
<[Raiden]> я не видел альтернативных.
<[Raiden]> у меня поставился и работает. Но я не помню что бы что-то специально делал
<[Raiden]> kpoT: http://www.kartook.com/2012/05/ubuntu-how-to-install-skype-on-amd-64-bit-ubuntu-12-04-precise/
<[Raiden]> http://proubuntu.com.ua/2012/05/03/install-skype-amd-64-bit.html
<kpoT> спасибо за ответы, все это находил, ничего не помогает, видимо чтото с пакетным мэнеджером :( сейчас буду править все зависимости ....
<kpoT> за ответы спасибо
<kpoT> хмм, поставил только что на виртуалку поставил 12.04 x64, и скайп нормально работает, видимо и правда, что-то в системе перемудрил
<[Raiden]> угу, что-от с 32бит либами , либо нехватка, либо что-то мещает. Мне кажется я видел где-то решение, но сча уж гуглить не буду ) Если не найдешь писани на форум )
<kpoT> ок, так и сделаю
<shenmue> всем пыщ
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-17
<AlexeyM> test
<ubuntuhelp> AlexeyM, Fail!
<AlexeyM> Все доброго дня!
<baronos> спс
<Chrome5162> ку
<AlexeyM> Вопрос, могу я тут попросить помощи по Debian Squeeze Mini или канал только для убунтоводов?
<baronos> только
<baronos> на джаббер конфе по дебиан можешь получить
<AlexeyM> ок. Все равно спасибо.
<Cuba_013> Здравствуйте. может кто знает нет ли такой проги под виндой, в которой прописываешь ip и порт сервера , а она уже раздает инет на компе, грубо говоря нужна прога работающая на клинской машине преобразующая не прозрачный прокси в прозрачный. как то так.
<Cuba_013> программа под виндоус
<Cuba_013> сервер на убунте и он не прозрачный
<boris_t> типа этого http://www.freecap.ru/?p=whatis ??
<Cuba_013> да. только походу нужен http протакол
<boris_t> http://widecap.ru/
<Cuba_013> пасиб . надо попробовать
<SergeyIT> ку
<baronos> q
<Chrome5162> ку
<skai-falkorr> Cuba_013: а еще можно тупо  нажать в настройках соединения "позволить другим компам юзать это соединение" и все.и он сам раздаст
<skai-falkorr> Cuba_013: но это для задротов. а программа - это реал мужик вей
<Cuba_013> skai-falkorr: что то я пропустил )
<Cuba_013> просто у меня тут маленькая запара вышла.
<skai-falkorr> http://www.youtube.com/embed/32DD4DF7Qpo
<Cuba_013> такой вопрос. если настраивать прозрачный squid надо обязательно nat прописывать или можно как то без этого
<Kyshtynbai> ихмо нат в таком случае не нужен
<Cuba_013> хочешь сказать если у меня сейчас настроен squid как не прозрачный и я допишу http_port 3128 transparent
<Cuba_013> и все заработает ?
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TransparentProxy.html кури
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: я в дефолтном виде юзаю док гномшелла.
<Kyshtynbai> Cuba_013: в таблицу нат надо действительно добавить правило, но это не нат как таковой, не маскарадинг
<Kyshtynbai> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: а она у тебя уезжает за экран, когда не наводишь на неё мышой?
<Cuba_013> у меня работал по такой схеме, но он не резал потоковое видео и аудио
<Kyshtynbai> что значит не резал?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: неа
<Cuba_013> ну допустим . при прозрачном прокси я мог слушать радио через браузер
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: то есть постоянно присутствует на экране?
<baronos> есть расширение вроде, оно его типа скрывает и даже в превью
<Kyshtynbai> ok пасиб
<baronos> оно постоянно в обзоре стоит, я его не выношу на раб стол, ибо мне незачем. у меня комбинации работают для запуска с нее
<Kyshtynbai> Cuba_013: тебе надо сделать чтобы он не пущал потоковое видео? Имхо проще всего сделать acl для сайтов таких, на которых есть возможность такого просмотра/прослушивания и забанить http_access эти acl
<Cuba_013> вот это не работает на прозрачном squid адекватно acl video rep_mime_type ....
<Cuba_013> а хотелось что бы все работало. мне нужен прозрачный , даже очень . ибо выяснилось, что у нас на предприятии не поддерживает банковская программа прокси .(
<Kyshtynbai> а что ты пишешь после rep_mime_type? я этот тип acl никогда не юзал, но просто интересно. А что касается прозрачного прокси, раз уж acl с rep_mime_type не пашет, бань просто сайты типа ютуба и вконтакта... ну и на форуме можешь запостить, мож кто
<Kyshtynbai> знает
<Cuba_013> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128 это можно прописать сюда /etc/rc.local или лучше всего новый файл создать и прописать interfaces
<Kyshtynbai> чочочо? команду такую в терминале вводишь, не надо ничо прописывать нигде, ввел такую команду и потом iptables -L и увидишь её
<Kyshtynbai> в таблице нат
<Cuba_013> под не прозрачным это работает идеально acl cont-type-video rep_mime_type Content-Type video.
<Cuba_013> acl cont-type-video rep_mime_type Content-Type audio.
<Cuba_013> http_reply_access deny cont-type-video
<Cuba_013> http_reply_access deny cont-type-audio банит все видео аудио
<Kyshtynbai> попробуй покурить этот линк http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID12/5738.html
<Kyshtynbai> там вроде похожая проблема
<Cuba_013> смотрел . я так понял, что это все нат. когда я собирал прозрачный прокси создавал файл , где прописал  правила на закрутку squid. там  вся бяда. только мне не хватает знаний и опыта что бы понять как там все работает и как эту проблему разрулить (
<Kyshtynbai> Test
<Kyshtynbai> test
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Есть контакт.
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут?
<andrex> йа
<skai-falkorr> маладетс
<skai-falkorr> возьми с полки пирожок:)но только не робин-гудовский
<SergeyIT> никого тут нет, одни боты
<mva> Cuba_013:
<mva> эта самая банковская программа почти гарантированно юзает ssl-шифрованный канал (aka https скорее всего). Если не юзает — я бы остерегался такого банка.
<mva> так вот, а если юзает — програчным прокси ты её в интернеты вывести не сможешь
<mva> *з
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: используй ник Sergey_IT
<SergeyIT> skai-falkor, зачем?
<andrex> +r
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: а он станет желтым в вичате
<skai-falkorr> а то темно-бирюзовый не кошерно
<skai-falkorr> чертов лор. пытаюсь зайти на сайт вичата и проверить, есть ли новая версия. пишу weechat.org.ru
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, а в пиджине иначе
<andrex> ну это наверное зависит от терминала и цветовой схемы, так как у меня sergey_it коричневый)
<mva>   <skai-falkorr> | SergeyIT: а он станет желтым в вичате
<mva>   <skai-falkorr> | а то темно-бирюзовый не кошерно
<mva> я не знаю, что у тебя не так с цветовой гаммой, но у меня он зелёный
<skai-falkorr> mva: и?я это написал пару строк выше
<mva> в вичате
<skai-falkorr> mva: andrex зеленый.а вот сергей уже, по сравнению с андрехом - бемно бирюзовый
<mva> а я*
<mva> *?
<SergeyIT> явись _IT
<skai-falkorr> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zfds0qi4go2duzg/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-17%2019%3A37%3A34.png
<skai-falkorr> mva: ну это скорее голубой, если сравнивать с синим монахом
<mva> хм
<mva> странно
<mva> у меня и я белый, и ты
<skai-falkorr> ну белым всегда ты для себя
<mva> хотя, вообще, к слову, я играл с цветовой схемой
<skai-falkorr> вичат же.сам себя белым буш
<Sergey_IT> и какого я цвета?
<andrex> http://goo.gl/fT2fy у меня вот так
<mva> жёлтого
<mva> skai-falkorr угадал :)
<SergeyIT> в пиджине бирюзовый
<skai-falkorr> Sergey_IT: жовтого
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: как чемоданчик
<skai-falkorr> andrex: в tty чьятишься:)или в кедах
<andrex> нет гном терминал с цветовой темой linux console
<skai-falkorr> юдиск обновляется. чую я, флешки перестанут работать
<skai-falkorr> andrex: ну тема из tty. и стандартная для konsole
<andrex> угу
<skai-falkorr> тэээекс
<useless_box> mva: а теперь я все еще белый?
<andrex> и да Konsole а не С)
<useless_box> andrex: что и да?
<SergeyIT> квадратный с тумблером
<useless_box> andrex: это ты себе?
<andrex> ага
<[Raiden]> http://dot.kde.org/2012/06/11/new-kde-telepathy-version-features-audio-and-video-calls
<useless_box> [Raiden]: молодцы:)они осилили функционал эмпати
<mva> useless_box: теперь зелёный
<useless_box>  теперь вичат у мну dev
<useless_box> о.олд хистори теперь серое
<useless_box> больше ничего такого не заметно особливого
<useless_box> Арестованных проверяют на причастность к серии разбойных нападений. По сведениям источника "Комсомольской правды", Тарамова подозревают в причастности к серии рейдерских захватов строительного бизнеса. Задержание
<useless_box> произошло после того, как жертвой рейдеров оказался некий высокопоставленный представитель чеченской диаспоры.
<useless_box> а вот пока высокопоставленных не трогали - всем было пофиг на рейдеров
 * useless_box хочет трактор
<andrex> в России же живём...
<useless_box> скачаю каприку и посмотрю.
<useless_box> вообще какого ж вечно хорошие сериалы закрывают?светлячка, каприку..
<mva> светлячка вроде воскресили
<mva> алсо не смотрю ни то ни то. Просто в psto видел пост об этом
<useless_box> mva: не воскрешали же
<[Raiden]> мне каприка не понравилась
<useless_box> [Raiden]: ну предыстория каприки лучше, чем предыстория сайлонов из бсг
<[Raiden]> http://4pda.ru/2012/07/16/66403/#more-66403
<useless_box> [Raiden]: они про IR слышали?у мну на старом телефоне был такой
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> наверное нет
<[Raiden]> хотя ир невидимый, а тут видимый
<useless_box> ну а разницы то в несколько нанометров видимой волны. какая разница, какую часть спектра использовать, если энергозатраты не отличаются
<useless_box> я бы понял, если бы они жесткое гамма излучение использовали
<useless_box> а видимый - это моветон
<useless_box> [Raiden]: да.и моряки тыщу лет световыми сигналами инфу передавали
<useless_box> кодировали ее в морзе и передавали
<[Raiden]> ты ещё сигналные костры вспомни ))
<useless_box> [Raiden]: маяки.это кошегней
 * useless_box задумался о передаче инфы жестким гамма излучением. передаешь ты так музычку с мобилы на мобилу соседу. а ктото прошел мимо и сигнал сбил. во времена irda - приходилось злиться и передавать снова.а теперь можно
 * useless_box расслабиться, ибо ты наешь, что этот гад умрет в мучениях и очень скоро
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34349
<SergeyIT> useless_box, а читается как *_bot
<misha777> jkj
<misha777> наконец-то вспомнил пароль сюда
<kigs> :)
<[Raiden]> юзай keepassx , есть ещё версия для андройда...
<[Raiden]> и винды
<misha777> удалил питон в убунту 12.04( незнаю как без переустановки с диска восстановить/установить по новой файлы питона
<misha777> ничего не открывается и теминал даже, без питона
<mva> misha777: ну, вот он ваш гном, что даже терминал без питона не работает
<mva> а вообще — качаешь деб-архив с питоном, распаковываешь его архиватором "ar"
<mva> внутри будет data.tar.gz и control.tar.gz
<mva> распаковываешь data.tar.gz в / и после этого ставишь питон через dpkg
<mva> а вообще, по идее dpkg вроде не зависел от питона
<misha777> <mva> просто поспешил вчера. хотел убрать ошибку в "убунту оne" думал удалю и заново установлю питон
<mva> да и apt, вроде
<misha777> удалил и гном испортился
<misha777> даже не припомню чтобы загрузчик появлялся
<mva> повторяю ещё раз
<mva> скачиваешь деб-архив с питоном
<misha777> там же есть режим восстановления...
<mva> ставишь его
<baronos> ты настройки удалить пыиался убунту оне?
<mva> режим восстановления в загрузчике загрузит тебе single-user режим без иксов
<misha777> <baronos> нет, сначала переустановил питон, затем уже если не исчезнет ошибка в у1
<baronos> мда
<misha777> <baronos> теперь все нормально) а у1 пока не горит
<misha777> <baronos> а вот уже нормально захожу в у1. значит в питоне было
<misha777> ковырялся там ещё с 9.04 версии
<yurau> а можно перезагрузить ядро без перезагрузки системы?
<yurau> например я сижу в контакте. перегружаться лень а надо т.к. обновления ядра установились.
<[Raiden]> нет
<kigs> нет
<[Raiden]> точнее не совсем.
<yurau> вроде раньше хвастались что линукс может все)
<[Raiden]> есть система обновлений без перезагрузки. Там в память грузится ядро, а потом как-то на него переключается
<[Raiden]> т.е. в теории можно.
<[Raiden]> а на практике я не знаю как.
<yurau> понятно
<artus> yurau, а тебе так критичны для сидения в контактике обнвления ядра ?
<[Raiden]> работает - не трогай. обновление может и подождать следущей загрузки
<yurau> не критично но беспокоет )
<kigs> можно посмотреть в сторону ksplice, но на деле ...
<artus> yurau, тогда витаминки пить надо) если так уж беспокоит то :)
<yurau> kigs: сейчас посмотрю
<yurau> On July 21, 2011, Oracle announced that it has acquired Ksplice.
<kigs> скупают все подряд
<kigs> а говорят "нету у них там монополии", кхе кхе
<yurau> в репозитарии есть ksplice , он будет находить изменения в исходниках и патчить работающее ядро.
<yurau> в общем долго и муторно
<kigs> не знаю, не пользовал
<kigs> но думаю настроить можно, а вот муторно и долго ли, это можно судить только после оконачания настройки :)
<kigs> *окончания
<yurau> для убунту бесплатно! http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/download-ubuntu
<kigs> ну вот и хорошо, значит можно пользовать, если нужно будет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34348 -фф14
<Kyshtynbai> openID никто не юзает?
<yurau> [Raiden]: у меня еще вчера обновление было
<yurau> Kyshtynbai: я пробовал. не удобно
<[Raiden]> )
<yurau> Kyshtynbai: удобнее всего логиниться с помощью контакта
<kigs> смотря на сервис, почему бы и не пользовать openID ?
<kigs> какие минусы ?
<kigs> в firefox они возвратят блокировку табов в конце то концов
<kigs> а то уже какая версия без нее
<[Raiden]> я не замечал что бы пропадала
<Kyshtynbai> kigs: yurau: во, может вы мне объясните. у меня стэндэлон блог на вордпрессе, допустим. А я хочу оставлять каменты в жж от имени юзера этого блога. Что мне надо делать, чтобы такое учудить, я чего-то никак не догоню?
<chelaxe> ку
<Kyshtynbai> ку
<chelaxe> скай
<[Raiden]> хотя у меня плагин стоит tab mix plus, может поэтому не заметил. Либо ты ошибаешся.
<kigs> openID на жж есть ? на WordPress можно поставить плагин для openID ?
<kigs> если да, то везде входи через один и тотже openID и пиши комментарии, будет один и тотже пользователь
<Kyshtynbai> щас попробую, спасибо.
<kigs> если есть аккаунт от Google (Google Mail), Google почта, то это и есть твой openID
<kigs> больше нигде регистрироваться не нужно, просто используй данные от Google
<kigs> пробуй, должно все получиться
<[Raiden]> и гугл будет знать всё что ты посещаешь )
<kigs> а что тут есть шпионы ?
<kigs> о которых гугл что-то не должен знать ?
<baronos> угу, есть такие, я вот ввожу гугл в заблуждение :)
<[Raiden]> )
<kigs> ))
<Sergey_IT> kigs, ]]
<kigs> ?
<tagezi> всем привет )
<kigs> ky
<tagezi> что, опять все молчат?
<tagezi> опять ломают всё )
<baronos> тсс, гугл палит
<Sergey_IT> kigs, ?!?
<tagezi> угу, новенький, небось )
<Sergey_IT> забубунтим сейчас его
 * baronos отдебиантился в сторону
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> baronos: какая оконная система на дебиане сейчас стоит?
<baronos> у меня на wheezy gnome 3.4
<tagezi> по умолчанию
<baronos> вообще дефолтный д7 с гном3, д6 с гном2 идет
<tagezi> а, понятно
<tagezi> а юнити они не пускают себе в репы?
<baronos> нет
<tagezi> маладци )
<kigs> тут
<tagezi> тут?
<Sergey_IT> боятся, однако... слабаки!
<kigs> )
<Sergey_IT> кто здесь?
<kigs> я здесь
<Sergey_IT> бот?
<kigs> ты там
<kigs> бот тоже там
<baronos> как один ответмл "зачем то что на убунту работает криво"
<kigs> не не не бот
<tagezi> да, я согласен )
<kigs> я челвек )
<Sergey_IT> все работает криво
<tagezi> он челвек )
<kigs> он тоже человек )
<tagezi> нужно попробовать поставить убунту на дебиан )
<tagezi> блин
<Sergey_IT> отдебианить
<tagezi> всмысле юнити
<tagezi> отубунтить )
<baronos> это те пол гнома пересобирать с патчами для юнити
<kigs> так все дальше работать
<Sergey_IT> отубунтить дебиан = отдебианить юнити
<tagezi> baronos: а что из репов не поставиться?
<baronos> проще ставить убунту
<tagezi> мы не ищем простых путей )
<baronos> tagezi: нет
<tagezi> ну тогда собрать юнити из исходников
<tagezi> странный этот кигс
<tagezi> работает ))
<Sergey_IT> а мы не странные?
<baronos> ненужен он тут, пусть один дистр с ним мучается ;)
<kigs> а что делать под конец рабочего дня делать ?
<Sergey_IT> так он работает, чего с ним мучаться?
<tagezi> baronos: а ядро какое в 7 дебиане?
<tagezi> чото вики молчит об этом
<[Raiden]> не последнее )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: успокоил )) теперь вспоминать какое там последнее выпустили )
<tagezi> а потом бумать насколько не )
<tagezi> д*
<Sergey_IT> 5.10.13.87.55.44.34
<[Raiden]> в андройдах вообще 2.6.35 юзается.
<[Raiden]> не в версиях счастье
<tagezi> ну, не в компах вообще счастье )
<Sergey_IT> философы )
<baronos> tagezi: хоть 3.4 хоть 3.2 ядро ставь
<yurau> как в автозагрузку постави ть приложение? 12.04 юнити
<Sergey_IT> а в меню стартап аппликейшн, не ?
<yurau> Sergey_IT: там нет меню
<baronos> гном-сессион-пропертиес
<Sergey_IT> yurau, на верхней панели, справа колесо кликни - там меню
<tagezi> колесо )
<yurau> поиск по названиюпомог
<[Raiden]> с таким ийесом поиск необходим
<[Raiden]> ф*
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> там не нужен поиск, там нужно немного знать систему ))
<tagezi> у меня мать друга звонит ему и справшивает как сохранить документ в ворде ))) это не значит что ворд плохо сделан
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а чего там знать? Меню то основное есть с 10 пунктами
<yurau> [Raiden]: у меня видимо юнити 2д, колеса с меню нет
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: --^
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> yurau, не может быть. Как ты шатдаун делаешь?
<yurau> аа это) так бы сразу и сказал) я налево смотрел
<Sergey_IT> yurau, в армии не служил - "справа колесо кликни - там меню"
<tagezi> =D
<Sergey_IT> а потом юнити ругают
<tagezi> ну вот.. сказано справа, а смотрит в лево )
<yurau> я действительно в армии не служил
<yurau> )
<Sergey_IT> yurau, я тоже )
<tagezi> и машину не водишь )
<yurau> ) какты догадолся? D
<Sergey_IT> yurau, опыт )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, на машине знаки показывают стрелками куда ехать и знать право/лево необязательно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: это когда ты едишь сам, а вот когда тебя ведут... "сверни на лево" и понеслась ))
<tagezi> на меня инструктор волком смотрел первые занятия, когда я тупил ))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а ты бы сказал - не мудри, а покажи пальцем - мне помогло ))
<tagezi> =D
<[Raiden]> в хорошем ифейсе тоже есть знаки в виде узнаваемых элементов, цветов и слов. Как в любом телефоне мы понимаем что зеленая трубка звонить, а красная отменить.
<[Raiden]> не изучая
<Sergey_IT> скоро на иероглифы перейдем
<shenmue> dctv gso
<shenmue> всем пыщ*
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> ещё одна игруха под линь )))
<kigs> ку
<tagezi> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/steam-for-ubuntu-officially-announced.html
<tagezi> скоро детей реально прибавиться на убу )
<[Raiden]> http://podakuni.livejournal.com/681121.html  Америка 1870–1920 годов. Фотки на мой взгляд интересные.
<[Raiden]> не могу без офтопа )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], не грузится
<[Raiden]> Хм, у меня грузится
<[Raiden]> может в твоей стране режут лайвжурнал? ) ты не в китае?
<Sergey_IT> аааа, у меня анти оффтоп установлен (
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], все мы в китае
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], загрузилось наконец )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> понятно...
<kigs> это называется прогресс, за последние 100 лет такой "прыжок" был сделан в технологическом плане, что иногда даже удивляюсь
<kigs> вот интерессно, будет ли прогресс так двигаться в ближайшие 100 лет
<tagezi> такой регрес за последние 100 лет ((
<tagezi> скоро совсем скатимся
<[Raiden]> угу, за 100 лет далеко шагнули. С компами тоже мощно. Сложно поверить что они были ваще никакие совсем недавно ) сча часы и телефоны в 100 раз умнее
<kigs> вот сейчас придумали мемристоры, может быть это и есть новое слово в технологиях, для будущего прогресса
<kigs> Raiden, +1, вот и я про тоже
<tagezi> фото классно сделаные, сейчас такое редкость большая
<tagezi> эти отцефрованиые, всё равно трёхмерность чувствуется, сейчас всё плоское
<tagezi> и работа со светом потрясающая
<kigs> всё, всем хорошего вечера (или дня) у кого что :), а может и ночи, я офф
<kigs> всем 66
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> и какой это прогресс - все катится куда то (
<[Raiden]> я думаю прогресс уже не остановить. Будет только нарастать. Исключение катаклизм или войны.
<[Raiden]> ну или как в матрице. Хотя там тоже итог войны
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], вопрос только - что считать прогрессом?
<[Raiden]> ну, более крутые технологии ) фантастику посмотри. Биоинженерия ещё мб. В 1 из фантастических миров люди разделились и часть вплотную занялась биоинженерией. Может и в реале что-то такое произойдет
<[Raiden]> живые компы, живые здания...
<[Raiden]> можно ещё вспомнит ь живой корабль варлона из вавилона5 )
<[Raiden]> компы тоже будут другие. Если сча 1 петафлоп - это комната , то в будущем будет как телефон
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ты сложынй вопрос задал. Прогресс может быть разынй, разное направление иметь.
<[Raiden]> или даже быть неравномерным. В чем-то прогресс, в чем-то нет
<Sergey_IT> больше нет, чем есть
<Sergey_IT> технический прогресс != прогрессу
<[Raiden]> роботы ещё обязательно появятся. Т.е. они уже есть, в виде станков или тестовых моделей-прототипов. А в будущем будут везде , человекоподобные в том числе.
<MayneX> Здравствуйте
<[Raiden]> Ну, да , я имел ввиду прогресс в технике и науке. А не какой-то ещё )
<MayneX> А как вам технология 3Д-принтеров?
<MayneX> Уже собираются эти принтеры пускать дома строить
<MayneX> Сейчас видео покажу
<artus> MayneX, причем тут принтеры?
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], в технике да, а в науке кризис
<[Raiden]> у этого есть будущее. Ещё возможно будут медицинские принтеры. Псто нальют в них какой-нить вонючей биомассы, а принтер из неё вырастит руку или ногу.
<[Raiden]> просто*
<Sergey_IT> а голову? (
<[Raiden]> в фильме 5 элемент кстати есть такое. Когдаимея кусок аппарат нарастил постепенно до целого организма.
<[Raiden]> нанотехнологии ещё будут равиваться, правда в первую очередь военными
<[Raiden]> тараканы шпионы , комары киллеры и т.д.
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> чото вылетаю сново
<MayneX> Вот как машина может дом построить за считанные часы http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yv-IWdSdns&feature=plcp
<artus> MayneX, чето 2 китайца и опалубка из фанерки  тебе обойдетцо ну раз так в 34000 дешевле
<artus> так что игрушки, не более
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], нанотехнологий не существует - это распил
<tagezi> MayneX: сейчас уже принтер печатающий внутренние органы сделали )
<[Raiden]> ещё, т.к. мы капиталисты. Передовые технологии будут доступны не всем. В медицине в том числе.
<baronos> надо в тайгу уходить
<MayneX> Это сейчас два китайца обойдутся дешевле, но при типовом строительстве понадобятся только рельсы, эта машина с программой и бетон
<artus> MayneX, а где в этой 2х этажной конструкции вязаняа арматура? или я пропустил что то? ))
<artus> MayneX, это бред дизигнера отродясь не видевшего стройку
<[Raiden]> в общем будет неравинство скорее всего , причем более мощное. Как сказал 1 дядька на ютубе... Происходит рост эксплуатации и уничтожение среднего класса.
<tagezi> artus: так это для китайцев )) обрушиться, меньше кормить придёться )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> либо надо сторой менять. Плавно или не очень.
<MayneX> Вы такие классные, лучше если имели проблемы со звуком в 12.04 и решили их, помогите и мне, а?
<MayneX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=197358.0
<[Raiden]> если генные моды ещё будут разрешены, то есть вероятность что элита будет отличаться от остальных ещё на уровне генов. Короче будущее может быть очень разным.
<[Raiden]> На этом флуд окончен
<artus> неужели? ну наконецто )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> на сегодня окончен ))
<tagezi> что спать уже?
<[Raiden]> добавлю только , что элита по платежному признаку )
<[Raiden]> а не по каким-то ещё
<tagezi> по булым зубам )
<Nor8> Есть какая-нибудь читалка со встроенным переводом на лету для пдф и так далее, знает кто-нибудь?
<baronos> а звук в лайфе работает?)
<tagezi> Nor8: хром? )
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Тут видимо, надо ещё софт, что бы переводило выделенное налету
<baronos> угу плагин пдф + транслейт :)
<baronos> или скрипь перевода выделенного текста
<tagezi> на хабре был скстати
<tagezi> что-то там на баше было накаляконо
<Nor8> baronos: Что за плагин пдф?
<baronos> [Raiden]: o_O kde не предусмотрел пдф ридер с переводчиком?))
<[Raiden]> вроде окуляр не умеет. НО ты всегда можешь изучит ькути и дописать...
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> Nor8: в хроме он уже установлен модуль, ну и погляди на предмет ридера с функциями
<Sergey_IT> проще читать и переводить на лету
<Sergey_IT> точнее просто читать
<[Raiden]> горадно проще если не пдф
<[Raiden]> здо*
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Есть слова, которые все же лучше перевести при чтении, их не много, но есть ))))
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, и в русском такие есть - согласен )
<scratchx[x]> какого хрена убунта так жестко привязана к network-manager
<scratchx[x]> пол системы думает что нет сети
<tagezi> система не умеет думать )
<scratchx[x]> та как подключался через wvdial
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], для удобства привязали
<scratchx[x]> не особо удобно
<scratchx[x]> вот к кпримеру
<scratchx[x]> сейчас не могу синкануть облако убунтовское
<Sergey_IT> не был, не знаю (
<Nor8> О подобной проблеме Линус Торвальдс не так давно писал и сильно этим возмущался.
<scratchx[x]> ох как я его понимаю
<scratchx[x]> чат не работает
<Nor8> Мол, зачем для того, чтобы принтер запустить / прикрутить нужен пароль и сеть! )))
<scratchx[x]> даже хром показывает иконки неактивными
<Sergey_IT> и хром не видел (
<scratchx[x]> Empathy тоже не видел?
<Sergey_IT> 1 раз видел
<scratchx[x]> ну вот оно тоже не работает
<baronos> верни проводное подключение для нм
<scratchx[x]> управление сетью?
<Sergey_IT> scratchx[x], всегда пользовал нм и не жалуюсь
<scratchx[x]> чем?
 * baronos ппц лень писать и задавать вопросы, пошел спаиь.
<scratchx[x]> baronos: блин я тока его переименовал)
<Nor8> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/   Все уже видели?
<[Raiden]> да
<ghosthost> неужели это о стиме для линукс
<Nor8> о нем
<ghosthost> неужели ВСЕ игры со стима будут запускаться в линуксе? даже не верится что-то.
<Nor8> Если портируют, то ВСЕ. ))
<yurau> сейчас русское локо будут обсуждать на #ubuntu-meeting
<ghosthost> вот вот
<ghosthost> давно пора
<Nor8> Что за русское локо?
<ghosthost> я все скажу, что думаю о русском локо
<Nor8> А, комьюнити ))
<Nor8> А что там обсуждать то? ))
<[Raiden]> не факт что все. пока одна
<ghosthost> как что обсуждать? качество техподдержки в ирк-канале. задаешь вопросы, а отправляют на гугл, в итоге находишь ответы на аскубунту...
<ghosthost> :)
<artus> ghosthost, покажи пальцем где написано что на иркканале техподдержка ?
<artus> ghosthost, техподдержка 150$ за машину у каноникла :)
<ghosthost> я же не сказал "качество канала техподдержки". шучу же.
<artus> ghosthost, здесь вобще техподдержки нет) здесь так, на поговорить о убунте , ну максимум подсказать , так что ненадо теплое с мягким путать :)
<ghosthost> ну типа да, так перетереть если чо, по-пацански.
<artus> угу , типа того )
<ghosthost> ну и если это там... КДЕ против ГНОМа стенку на стенку помахаться например, тоже да
<ghosthost> :)
<ghosthost> у меня вот в 12.04 почему-то иногда при переключении раскладки включается сам собой капс лок.
<ghosthost> не сталкивались с такой бедой?
<yurau> нет но могу потестировать в виртуальной машине
<yurau> в каком случае перескакивает?
<ghosthost> я пока не пойму закономерности.
<ghosthost> но вроде бы сам капс лок не нажимаю :)
<yurau> я сам в 11.04 гном2 сижу
<artus> ghosthost, переключение раскладки по капсу не пробовал? очень даже гуд )
<ghosthost> не, в прежних версиях я такого не видел. возможно это один из глюков GTK или Unity или просто какая-то непонятная настройка :)
<ghosthost> в 11.10 lxde (lubuntu) тоже не было ничего подобного.
<ghosthost> artus, спасибо, я привык к ctrl+shift c 1998 года.
<artus> ну привычки то дело наживное ) через день и не вспомниш )
<ghosthost> жена не поймет. и не простит :)
<[Raiden]> может сам со шифтом нажимаешь и капс
<[Raiden]> хотя... не знаю как это может быть )
<[Raiden]> try kde
<[Raiden]> )
<ghosthost> вряд ли, но не исключен глюк клавиатуры. она из 2007 года.
<artus> ну так же нельзя ))
<artus> хотя если раз в неделю полтора слова набирать то может и проканает, но хранить залипаюшие клавиатуры лохматого года - себя не любить)
<[Raiden]> сменив ос можно проверить клава или нет
<[Raiden]> или писани на форум, может вас таких много
<ghosthost> тоже вариант. я пока понаблюдаю. вряд ли это частая проблема, иначе гугл бы мне уже помог :)
<ghosthost> клава пока работала хорошо, но если в набившихся за нее крошках от печенек завелся какой-нибудь шашель, черт ее знает, какой фортель она может выкинуть.
<ghosthost> *набившихся за годы в нее...
<ghosthost> ладно. удачи всем.
<yurau> почему никто не записывается в консультанты? http://team.ubuntu.ru/%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%8C%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%8B
<artus> yurau, а можно сократить ссылку, ато чето как то не жамкаетцо)
<yurau> я не знаю как сократить
<artus> ну церез goo.gl
<yurau> http://goo.gl/JEolV
<artus> спс
<yurau> регистрироваться будешь?
<artus> а смысл? )
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-18
<izya> ребята подключил модем юсб он определился как диск,подскажите как диск отмонтировать командой
<izya> подскажите в каких репах мона найти wvdial
<vladgobelen> izya: на диске должны быть драйвера к нему
<vladgobelen> izya: какой модем то?
<izya> ZTE MF192
<izya> ой инет отвалился на минуту
<izya> ты не писал ничего?
<izya> подскажите как открыть файлик в блокноте с расширением conf ????
<izya> терминал шлет лесом меня (
<Henoxek> а какую ошибку выдает?
<izya> ls Отказано в доступе
<Henoxek> =\
<izya> ls
<izya> /etc/wvidial.conf
<izya> отказано в доступе(
<Henoxek> ls не открывает файлы, оно просматривает директорию
<izya> мне этот конфиг нада поправить
<Henoxek> sudo nano /etc/wvidial.conf например
<izya> как сделать
<izya> а в редакторе как его запустить ? что бы с редактора текстового можноо было все поменять
<izya> ибо с терминалом я не оч )
<mva> >_<'
<mva> nano это текстовый редакторе, например
<izya> но открывается оно в терминале
<izya> а мне хотело сь бы как в винде в блокноте
<izya> в новом окне что б конфиг вылез
<izya> не сейвиться в терминале конфиг (
<mva> Ctrl+O
<mva> <enter>
<mva> Ctrl+X
<izya> спс ща попробую
<mva> (сохранить, подтвердить, выйти) соответственно
<mva> а с любовью ковырять системные конфиги в граф. режиме — тебе бы в Windows, друг.
<izya> не
<mva> алсо, sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf тебе помог бы, уонечно
<izya> винда лесом
<mva> но это плохой путь
<izya> а как лучшо?
<izya> проста я новичок в линупсе
<mva> через nano ;)
<izya> -)
<mva> алсо, лучше вообще без иксов на компьютере
<mva> сразу столько свободных ресурсов появляется
<mva> <без иксов == без граф. режима>
<izya> ну дык нада полагать )))
<mva> для повседневных задач, впринципе, достаточно консольных приложений
<mva> там есть и текстовые редакторы и аудио-видеоплееры и браузеры
<mva> и почтовики, и icq/jabber/irc-клиенты
<mva> и всё, что душе угодно
<mva> (я, кстати, сейчас из консольного IM-клиента пишу :)
<izya> вон за месяц 3 экран смерти машина колом встает,приходиться снимать жосткий скидывать все ща буду ставить на бук бунту лтсную редакцию
<mva> а в соседней вкладке смотрб письма на сервере в консольном почтовике :)
<izya> не плохо
<izya> )
<mva> к слову
<mva> тут полканала пользуется этим консольным IM-клиентом для IRC ;)
<misha777> доброе утро. в brasero как просто очистить rw диск, не записывая потом данные на него?
<Chrome5162> щас посмотрю
<Chrome5162> misha777: в главном окне навреху меню "Инструменты" "Стереть"
<misha777> <Chrome5162>ой. точно. не увидел меню
<Chrome5162> хххх
<Chrome5162> истина всегда где то рядом :)
<Chrome5162> я пойду поем
<misha777> <Chrome5162> приятного аппетита :)
<Chrome5162> misha777: спасибо
<Chrome5162> миши николаи ))
<Chrome5162> андреев тут нету? :)
<andrex> Chrome5162: нас тут больше чем ты думаешь, Андреев всмысле
<andrex> кстати ку
<Chrome5162> :)
<Chrome5162> привет
<skai-falkorr> тут даже жлевки были
<baronos> радомира и радибора нет?
<skai-falkorr> вроде нет
<baronos> а то у меня в корпусе близнецы бегают с такими именами
<SergeyIT> ку
<SergeyIT> фф14 приехал
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: прям таки ку?
<skai-falkorr> он давно приехал
<SergeyIT> ко мне сегодня - видать провода длинные
<andrex> у меня где то 9 часов назад 45 обновлений прилетело может и фф тамже был
<skai-falkorr> ну он уже часов так 8-10 как приехал
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, так дома я уже обновился, а сейчас на работе
<skai-falkorr> а у нас отрубили свет, так что я уже дома
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, конкуренты провода перекусили зубами?
<andrex> Vladislaw: првет
<skai-falkorr> кокуренты?у психушки?
<SergeyIT> у всех конкуренты есть )
<Vladislaw> хочу установить себе вин7, уже есть Убунта установленная поверх ХР, это реально не навернуть эти ОС постваить 7 еще?
<andrex> ну да вот у меня конкуренты в магазине купили последний хлеб, гады
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, на отдельный диск без проблем
<andrex> насчёт убунту, реально, насёт остального иди в мс и там спрашивай
<skai-falkorr> !boot-repair
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='boot-repair'
<Vladislaw> SergeyIT, не раздел а диск?
<misha777> <Vladislaw> а раздел есть свободный под w7?
<skai-falkorr> !repair-boot
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='repair-boot'
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, да
<skai-falkorr> !bootrepair
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='bootrepair'
<skai-falkorr> в общем не помню
<SergeyIT> skai-falkorr, кк старости слаб памятью стал?
<Vladislaw> ну просто если установить вин7 и восстановить груб будет ли там еще и ХР
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, вряд ли
<andrex> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<Chrome5162> ребят а как поставиь eggdrop в автозапуск?
<andrex> последний ссыль
<misha777> <Vladislaw> по идее будет загрузчик w7 стоять, вообще загрузчик последней установленной ОС ставится
<Vladislaw> а если как-то восстановить ХР, потом попробовать установить вин7(он вроде подцепит ХР), и тогда груб восстановить
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, хотя кто его знает - попробуй - расскажешь
<skai-falkorr> Vladislaw: в общем потом бут репаир примени и все
<misha777> <Vladislaw> если есть свободный раздел на диске, то лучше туда установи w7
<andrex> Chrome5162: go #windrop или #eggdrop короче ты понял
<Vladislaw> знаю что последний перезапишет, но все зависит от ОС захватит ли она остальные или только себя запишет
<Chrome5162> ok
<misha777> <Vladislaw> должна подхватить
<andrex> а так можно в крон
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, а зачем зоопарк городишь?
<misha777> <Vladislaw> если их при установке w7 не трогать)
<Vladislaw> вин 7 хочу для Батлфилда3, а на ХР много еще нужного, а Убунта как основная ОС
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, так отдельный диск заведи и не мучайся
<baronos> ппц новый офис такой же уг как метро :)
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, очень комфортно
<Vladislaw> так нету дисков
<skai-falkorr> как нормальный человек, я представил, что baronos устроился на работу и у него в офисе так же засрано и темно, как в подземке
<Vladislaw> а покупать дорого
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, бук?
<Vladislaw> неа, комп
<skai-falkorr> Vladislaw: один раз в 10 лет истратить 2к? это 200 рублей в год.это меньше рубля в день
<skai-falkorr> Vladislaw: ты нищий?зачем нищим комп?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты меня убил :D
<SergeyIT> Vladislaw, советую купить - у меня каждая ос на своем диск (кроме нетбука) и никаких проблем вообще
<Vladislaw> так одно дело расстратить за раз, а другое собирать
<Vladislaw> ну чтож тогда уж подожду пол месяца до пенсии, а там и куплю
<SergeyIT> и удобно ценную инфу хранить
<Vladislaw> у меня из ценного только коллекция инсталляшек
<Vladislaw> которые и скачать легко при надобности
<SergeyIT> ну это как раз не ценное
<Vladislaw> ну что есть
<sciper>  /msg nickserv identify sciper1
<andrex> ))
<sciper> ÚÄÒÁ×ÓÔ×ÕÊÔÅ. Ñ ÍÏÇÕ ÐÏÌÕÞÉÔØ ÚÄÅÓØ ÐÏÍÏÝÂ?
<ubuntuhelp> sciper! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> ух ты я уж подумал на нерусском какомто
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Ребят, напомните пожалуйста, что делать если во флеше цвета съехали:
<Onkeltem> ?
<sciper> теперь?
<Cuba_013> помогите пожалуйста разобраться с прозрачным прокси, а то когда настраиваю прозрачный прокси у меня правила не работают на squide
<andrex> sciper: норм
<Onkeltem> А, убрать акселерацию???
<sciper> здравствуйте. я могу получить здесь помощь?
<andrex> Onkeltem: да
<andrex> sciper: возможно...
<andrex> !ask > sciper
<ubuntuhelp> sciper, please see my private message
<sciper> у меня выделенный сервер на clodo.ru/ с установленным ubuntu / хочу подключаться к нему удаленно и видеть рабочий стол. вроде как установил gnome 3 , скачал VNC Viewer / подключаюсь и вижу текст на черном фоне / ввожу логин и пароль rott / затем ввожу startx и мне пишет
<sciper> "command not found" / пишу gnome-session, мне пишет Cannot open display.
<sciper> ubuntu 10.04 32 bits
<sciper> есть доступ по ssh, ввожу те же команды, все равно не получается.
<andrex> xinit
<mva> sciper: у меня три вопроса
<mva> 1) зачем тебе иксы на удалённом сервере
<andrex> зачем на сервер такой костыль?
<sciper> xinit - command not found
<mva> 2) /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mva> 3) ты мне таки ответь на первый вопрос
<sciper> я хочу установить wine, затем запустить терминал MT4 для торговли на форекс.
<sciper> терминал только под win
<mva> O_O_O_O_O_O_O
 * mva убился в фейспалме
<mva> sciper: внимание вопрос: почему ты тогда не с виндой виртуалку купил?
<sciper> потому что дороже
<mva> ну и таки кто вообще мешает на локалхосте?
<mva> >> потому что дороже
<mva> ну так и ты собираешься не вичат там держать, а бабло на бирже крутить
<sciper> локалхост шумит сильно
<mva> мог бы и выделить
<sciper> "/etc/init.d/gdm start - no such file
<andrex> ну дык сервер жеш, тебе руки надо вырвать
<sciper> как установить, помогите разобраться.
<sciper> могу купить платную консультацию
<andrex> покупай
<sciper> как?
<andrex> как хотишь
<sciper> давай кошель?
<andrex> эт не кнам
<andrex> платная консультация предоставляется каноникалами или кемто ещё
<SergeyIT> "не гнался бы ты поп за дешевизной" © Пушкин
<sciper> ну если кто то знает тут, почему бы не помочь.
<andrex> а я по такому поводу убёг
 * andrex не любит людей ставящих графику на сервера
<sciper> там не совсем в дешевизне, тут я могу запустить несколько счетов у меня их 8. у брокера держать 8 счетов вообще стоит 350 уе.
<SergeyIT> sciper, и что? Какая нам разница, сколько это стоит
<andrex> либо покупай вин сервер либо на локалхоте делай либо ищи васю пупкина который займётся твоим вопросом
<sciper> в чем проблема я не пойму? это сложно настроить, гемор или просто не хотите? объясните
<sciper> я понимаю что вам без разницы сколько это стоит.
<andrex> !marazm > sciper
<ubuntuhelp> sciper, please see my private message
<sciper> или это вообще нельзя сделать, так и скажите
<SergeyIT> можно - напиши свои проги и радуйся
<sciper> что за проги?
<SergeyIT> чтобы из под линукса работать
<sciper> так написано же, только настроить не могу. знаю что многие торгуют автотрейдингом именно на таких серверах, но к сожалению не могу разобраться.
<sciper> жаль что тут не помогают новичкам. вобщем если кто нибудь захочет уделить мне немного времени пишите на sciper9@gmail.com или киньте текст тому кого это может заинтересовать. Мне нужно, чтобы я мог подключаться с домашнего компа на сервер на ubuntu и
<sciper> запускать там виндовые приложения. Оплата $500.
<misha777> подскажите как в xchat сделать так, чтобы не вводить при каждом запуске /msg NickServ identify <password>?
<baronos> настройки выполнения команд смотри
<misha777> <baronos> а где нажать, чтобы зайти в эти настройки?
<misha777> настройка - дополнительно - команды пользователя ?
<misha777> нужно чтобы автоматически входило в этот чат
<misha777> SET
<misha777>  /msg nickserv SET AUTOMASK
<doronskiy> misha777, Ctrl+S
<doronskiy> добавляешь нужные каналы, пишешь пароль в автоидентификацию
<misha777> <doronskiy> спасибо, а то забыл где вводил.
<doronskiy> в качестве пароля на никсерв рекомендую вписать ник и пароль
<doronskiy> т.е. в поле получится ник<пробел>пароль
<doronskiy> в таком качестве ты сможешь идентифицировать нужный ник, входя с любым другим ником (например, твой ник в это время еще висит в сети по пингтаймаутуц)
<doronskiy> -ц
<doronskiy> каналы перечисляются через запятую без пробела
<doronskiy> вроде всеп
<misha777> ок
<misha_> вот и ник поменялся
<misha777> <doronskiy> а какие каналы ты знаешь?
<SergeyIT> misha777, а тебе какие надо?
<misha777> <SergeyIT> на компьютерную тематику, но не программирование. по железу, программам в т.ч. в среде windows
<misha777> <SergeyIT> по IT
<misha777> <SergeyIT> системное администрирование...
<SergeyIT> misha777, не интересовался этим
<SergeyIT> и лучше это на форумах искать и общаться
<Onkeltem> Как в убунте искать по содержимому файлов?
<Onkeltem> Пробовал в MC, но он тупой и не умеет искать по найденному
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, крузадер может?
<misha777> в виртуалбоксе Полноэкранный режим Host+F . а где Host на клавиатуре?
<baronos> правый ctrl
<misha777> спасибо
<bastetmilo> I'm sorry for english - but have anyone seen Wizard since last week?
<Vladislaw> Всем привет, есть ява апплет, и Сharles-прокси, как можно траффик первого апплета направить на другой
<Vladislaw> тоесть использовать charles как прокси для ява апплетов
<SergeyIT> bastetmilo, from NickServ: Last seen  : Jul 09 11:54:24 2012 (1 week, 2 days, 01:47:37 ago)
<bastetmilo> OK, thanks
<Vladislaw> не сработало это: java -Dhttp.proxyHost=127.0.0.1 -Dhttp.proxyPort=8888
 * yurau online
<Lorgus> кто нить с самбой дружит ?
<Lorgus> что не так ? http://pastebin.ru/OEZ42kor
<yurau> Lorgus: самба отстой. с ней никто не дружит
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики. У меня кроссворд. Система мониторинга на Z, но не zabbix.
<Kyshtynbai> zenoss, во
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: альтернатива?
<Onkeltem> yurau:  альтернатива?
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: а в чем проблема?
<werxxx> ку
<werxxx> естькто?
<yurau> Onkeltem: в домашней сати я юзаю nfs и cups
<werxxx> Вопрос: подскажите программу для построения 3D моделирования собственного дома.
<baronos> в хроме есть такое дополнение для гугл драйв
<werxxx> а для фаерфокса нету?
<tagezi> всем привет)
<Onkeltem> yurau: самбу юзают не там, где можно юзать nfs
<Onkeltem> А чего челу никто SketchUp не посоветовал?
<yurau> чел лохом оказался. ушел. правильный ответ тут http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%82:%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%BF%D1%8C%D1%8E%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%85%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%B8/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8/%D0%A2%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BB%D0%B8%D1%86%D0%B0_%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B9_
<Lorgus> Onkeltem, не пускает и все тут
<Lorgus> Onkeltem, пришлось 777 на директорию писать
<tagezi> yurau: http://goo.gl/
<yurau> http://goo.gl/K695U
<yurau> а что длинная ссылка не открывается?
<tagezi> у меня нет
<yurau> какой клиент?
<tagezi> да и зачем пол экрана засорять карякулями
<tagezi> висат
<tagezi> вичат
<Onkeltem> yurau: будь мягче
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: 777 - конечно не верно
<Lorgus> Onkeltem, ясен пень, но по другому не пашет зараза
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: так, чисто по памяти, browsable разве не надо ставить?
<Lorgus> Onkeltem, погуглил... сделал как написали и ничего...
<Lorgus> Onkeltem, про browsable  ниче не писали
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: мне б нати нику на доки. Когда самба стоит, оно как-то локально доступно
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: browsable = yes поставь
<Lorgus> у меня правда сервер под деб
<Lorgus> в smb.conf ???
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: ты ведь через веб-морду настраиваешь?
<Lorgus> ytn
<Lorgus> нет
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: в шару www
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: ой, ну ты чего?! Поставь веб-морду!
<Lorgus> ээээ
<Onkeltem> там доки по клику доступны, всё сразу изучишь
<Lorgus> как на сервере морду поставлю... стоит вебмин но он тож не рулит
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: apt-get install swat
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: не, вебмин - не то.
<Lorgus> sudo apt-get install swat
<Lorgus> хех
<Lorgus> одновременно
<Onkeltem> ага )
<Onkeltem> Короче, сват - ваще крут.
<Onkeltem> Я тащил на самбе домен  из 30 машин в течении нескоьлких лет
<Lorgus> Onkeltem, хм... Уже установлена самая новая версия swat.... и как до нее достучаться ????
<Onkeltem> Помимо простого файл-шаринга, использовал самбу как хранилище floating profiles
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: :901
<Lorgus> спс
<Onkeltem> раньше можно было заходить прям под рутом %)
<Lorgus> жаль не на русс
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  тока что под рутом зашел
<Onkeltem> угу, значит ничего не поменялось
<Onkeltem> в принципе, это должно быть безопасно, так как он только localhost слушать должен
 * baronos делает apt-get install omon mi6 massad 
<Onkeltem> Народ, у меня вопрос по поводу монитора. Если есть возможность - брать 2500px в ширину который?
<Onkeltem> Ну то есть, чем больше, тем лучше, ведь так?
<tagezi> почему?
<Onkeltem> Точнее не так задам вопрос. Вот 1900 который, они хорошие вроде как за <10к можно взять, а те что 2500 - уже за 20к.
<Onkeltem> Стоит ли оно того?
<Onkeltem> переплата эти 600-700 дополнительных пискселей в ширину
<tagezi> а оно тебе нужно?
<tagezi> ты типа верстаешь кучу мелких деталей для супер агенства?
<Onkeltem> tagezi: да я вот и не знаю. Вообще, я мечтал о трех мониторах, для одновременного созерцания
<tagezi> ну я тоже мечтаю
<Onkeltem> tagezi: но скажем 3 по 1900 - это уже дофига. А если в центре влепить на 2500, то я сомневаюсь, что я крайние увижу
<tagezi> просто всё от задачь зависит
<Onkeltem> tagezi: сайты делаю
<Onkeltem> Во, надо из картона изготовить модели 1:1 :)
<tagezi> ну тогда тебе нафиг не нужно 3 монитора и темболее таких ))) имно
<Onkeltem> не, у меня 2 и мне не хватает. Правда у меня разрешения фиговые: 1600 + 1440
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  эххх все рухнуло
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: ой
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: чини
<Onkeltem> tagezi: я просто не люблю скакать по десктопам при решении одной задачи
<tagezi> Onkeltem: ну, если ты видешь целесообразность покупки, то зачем сравшивать? ))
<Onkeltem> tagezi: а недавно я нашел научное подтверждение что мыслительный процесс идет более качественно при зрительном восприятии задачи
<Onkeltem> tagezi: я спрашиваю нужен ли 2500 или это перебор. Просто он на 10к дороже 1900
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Onkeltem> Я вот себе слабо представляю, как с браузером управляться при таком разрешении.
<tagezi> Onkeltem: ну например мне нет.. потому что я верстаю (но я любитель) на одном маленьком монике )
<openvoid> не стоит оно 10к имхо
<Onkeltem> В гноме теперь есть Super+LEFT/RIGHT_ARROW (спс baronos) которые размазывают окна на половы экрана.
<Onkeltem> openvoid: вот и я думаю. Единожды видел такой моник - Эппл у друга, но там картинка конечно отпад
<Onkeltem> половины*
<shenmue> чот холодновато седня
<shenmue> может пару куллеров снять
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  работает
<openvoid> в 1920 два окна браузера по 1024 почти влезают
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  пришлось малость руками подправить
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: видимо ты не заметил режим Advanced
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: ничего руками править там вообще не надо
<Lorgus> ну мож и так
<Onkeltem> openvoid: 1024 - маловато. Хотя, для сетки 960 сойдет
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  все равно спс... так быстрее через твоего Свата
<openvoid> 1024 самое широкое подо что вменяемый дизайнер верстает
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: самое ценное - доки по клику, лично для меня. Пожалуйста :)
<Onkeltem> openvoid: ключевое слово - вменяемый
<Onkeltem> :D
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  да забыл уже все...  вот ногу сломал... решил покапаться, пока на больничном..
<Onkeltem> Но и плюс, есть сайты, которые резиновые,  с ограничением например 1200
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: надеюсь не в бедре?
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  да примерно та же хрень..... пятку...
<Lorgus> т.е. пол года больничного в среднем
<Lorgus> редко кто через 4 месяца выбирался
<Onkeltem> Да уж.. Зато не лежишь кверху задом и не ходишь под себя
<Lorgus> ну эт да
<Onkeltem> Так, ладно. [Мутными глазами смотрит на запущенный dia] Надо порисовать
<Lorgus> но с сортиром проблема остается... хех.. я в деревне.... сортир на улице
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  ндя... все в лине хорошо, тока визио не хватает
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: отказаться от деревни? спасибо, нет! Так? :)
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  верно... нахрен мне город... у меня тут оптика в дом... кайф
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: хорошие нынче деревни пошли
<Lorgus> =0))
<Onkeltem> Визио? Ну, чес гря никогда им не увлекался. Хотя 2D планы помещений рисовать там было нормально
<Onkeltem> Для каждой задачи свой инструмент есть, и более удобный чем визио.
<Lorgus> не.. на самом деле лафа... за забором лес....  лоси приходят... кабаны...
<Onkeltem> Скажем БД - это ErWin или PowerDesigner. Всякие SADT- подобные штуки - BPwin, и тот же PowerDesigner.
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: везет. А у нас наши идиоты от зелёных, навезли с очистных "удобрений" и разложили по городу. Сегодня, например, весь город как сортир воняет.
<Onkeltem> Это они так озеленяют...
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  нуууу..... все ж привык наверное к визио... был бы рад если бы фриендлипингер под лин перевели... сколько автору ни писал, ..... увы... тишина...
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: а что это?
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  писец... эт в каком городе ???
<Onkeltem> Я вот щас на новой тачке, здесь всё очень хорошо с оперативой, процом, так что теперь запуск винды в VBox вообще не напрягает
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: Дубна, Моск Область
<Onkeltem> http://forum.dubna.ru/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=45923
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  http://www.kilievich.com/rus/fpinger/      с 2007 года у него все застопорилось
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  у меня деревня рядом с Фрязино.. эт по Щелковскому ш.
<Lorgus> все... ужин...
<Lorgus> всем спс
<Kyshtynbai> Дай Б-г памяти, как там в 12.04 впн соединение-то настраивать
<Kyshtynbai> ф гноме
<shenmue> как обычно. готовые конфиги из бэкапа распаковал и всё работает
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<shenmue> baronos, ты в устройстве хардов секёш?
<Kyshtynbai> vsphere client никто случайно не юзает?
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, там магнитоэлектроны бегают
<shenmue> да я о другом. откуда эти числа ихнего объема инфы. просто задумался что фс как то на размер должна влиять
<markmx> не работает Notify-send с чем могет быть связано, ошибок не выдает но и нотифайки не выскакивают, я в синамоне
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/bVgL6
<Lorgus> в апаче где прописать что бы php по умолчанию был ?
<tagezi> Lorgus: лично я твоего вопроса не понял
<tagezi> у меня он без прописывания по умолчанию )
<Lorgus> не... по умолчанию штмл
<tagezi> Lorgus: в конфиг глянь.. там стоит что-то типа php php3 shtml
<tagezi> вон туда добовляй
<Onkeltem> Я не понимаю, почему мониторы вытянуты по ширине, а не по высоте?
<Onkeltem> Хотя, по-моему во всех современных видеокартах есть возможность поворачивать на 90, да?
<Onkeltem> главное чтобы моник это позволял делать
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: если на убунте ставишь apache2 и php5 - всё само работает
<Lorgus> а на deb ???
<Onkeltem> хотя.... нет, не факт. Просто у меня нет ни одного сайта на локале с index.html внутри
<Onkeltem> ща потестим
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: да, всё верно. index.php имеет бОльший прио чем .html
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: не, у меня нигде этого в конфигах не прописано. У меня посто в основном Drupal сайты, а там видать в .htaccess оверрайдится это
<Lorgus> Onkeltem,  у меня тож на друпале... все пашет... щас локальный поднимаю
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: у тебя .php работает таки?
<tagezi> да индекс.пхп апач сам открывает
<Lorgus> нет..
<tagezi> а пхп вообще стоит?
<tagezi> так короче всё просто.. что бы пхп открывался нужно апач+пхп и настроить папочку для www
<Lorgus> таймаут
<artus>  install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin  и не страдать фигней, все работает искаропки
<Lorgus> все это стоит
<tagezi> mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql - это же зачем ему? )))
<tagezi> он плачит об пхп а не мускуле )
<Lorgus> не... мускул тож нужен.. но эт потом
<artus> tagezi, да это у меня алиас сразу ставить ламп и все работает без всяких извратов
<tagezi> artus: а.. да, я забываю что ты алиасами пользуешься )
<artus> tagezi, просто когда начинают ставить по одному пакету а потом лезут ломают конфиги, суют майадмин в /var/www/ , кричат что не работает ничего , все оно работает и сразу , и везде ) ну максимум может понадобитцо a2enmod rewrite еще
<artus> скомандовать, а вообще логи иногда смотреть пользительно )
<tagezi> ну он скорее всего он просто не сделал себе www
<tagezi> у меня тоже всё пашет
<tagezi> думаю в дубиане не отличается всё это
<Onkeltem> Lorgus: получилось? По ходу меня дисконнектнуло, а я не заметил
<Lorgus> не...
<tagezi> кто-то тут про фаервол спрашивал както )))
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGebpAPSeTs&feature=g-all-u
<tagezi> девочка объясняет основы ))
<baronos> shenmue: хмм, у меня пропало твое сообщение.
<baronos> че то про устройство вроде было
<shenmue> да я ужо забыл
<Sergey_IT> baronos, про биты магнитные
<Onkeltem> Ну почему, почему все эти дебильные программы не запоминают список файлов ДО падения?!
<Onkeltem> Какой-то идиот однажды придумал эту хрень - запоминать по выходу, и всё - все повторяют
<Onkeltem> бесит ваще...
<Onkeltem> только что Dia 3 раза падала, и три раза я заново искал файл
 * shenmue почесался
<Sergey_IT> мыться надо
<Sergey_IT> или спать )
<Onkeltem> Да, по ходу надо ставить винду и там visio, чем с этим кривым поделием возиться
<Onkeltem> За столько лет не сделать нормальный интерфейс или хотя бы удобное и не глючное редактирование диаграм
<Onkeltem> м
<artus> Onkeltem, так сделай , че шуметь то)
<Onkeltem> artus: самый распространный, но к сожалению нелогичный аргумент
<Onkeltem> artus: я же не разраб dia
<artus> Onkeltem, определись с ценой программера который готов наваять, и на кикстартер собирай денех ) если народ неоценит - знать нафиг ненужно :D
<Onkeltem> я юзер, и мне надо решать свои юзерские задачи. И с моей юзерской колокольни Dia - фигня
<Onkeltem> Точнее, не фигня, а сильно недоработана
<Onkeltem> за столько то лет...
<Onkeltem> Он даже выглядит крайне неэстетично, вот это печально
<artus> Onkeltem, ну так пользуй чего дали) или заказывай под себя разработку софта , ато пользуют на шару ешо и ноють
<Onkeltem> почему другие привели в порядок интерфейсы, а dia нет? как будто существует какое-то лобби, которому "итак норльмано"
<tagezi> Onkeltem: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/MetaPost
<Onkeltem> tagezi: :)
<artus> Onkeltem, ммм, может потому что оно мертво уже 2 года как? ))
<Onkeltem> artus: да ладно!
<artus> даже 2.5
<Onkeltem> о как... а что вместо?
<artus> Onkeltem, 2010-01-24: dia 0.97.1 bug-fix release , фсе, на этом все закончилось))
<Onkeltem> хех, ничего себе
<Onkeltem> так наверняка существует какая-то альтернатива?
<artus> вот с этого и начинал бы)))
<tagezi> Onkeltem: кстати, легко осваивается, а возможностей поболее чем у диа
<Onkeltem> tagezi: прости, wut? Ты предлагаешь рисовать диаграммы на эм... языке?
<tagezi> Onkeltem: а что такое?
<tagezi> о_О
<Onkeltem> не не, ничего :)
<Onkeltem> это же ДИАГРАММА
<tagezi> ну и что?
<Onkeltem> она нужна для того, чтобы визуально строить схемы, алгоритмы. В этом её плюс - в её диаграммности
<tagezi> какая разница то, тыкать ышкой или писать письма
<Onkeltem> а язык - он ваще не нагляден
<tagezi> зато он очень настраиваем )
<Onkeltem> то есть отсуствует взаимосвязь между твоим зрительным восприятием и результатом
<artus> inkscape - хоть обрисуйся схемами :D
<tagezi> вообще, я думал ты как дизайнер можешь себе представить результат
<Onkeltem> artus: не поверишь, лет 6 последних, у меня один и тот же алгоритм: начинаю в dia, плюю, делаю в inkscape :)
<tagezi> или ты на пхп тоже в визуал редакторе всё делаешь?
<artus> Onkeltem, ну вот видиш ))
<Onkeltem> tagezi: представить результат и видеть зависимость между исходником и результатом - разные вещи. И никогда "представлени" не будет четче готового образа
<Onkeltem> tagezi: иногда чтобы объяснить тот же PHP требуются диаграммы, а иначе не поймешь
<artus> Onkeltem, за 6ть то лет можно было бы себе уже максросов библиотек для инкскейпа наваять так чтоб оставалось только наброски делать )
<Onkeltem> точнее, не только PHP, а вообще код на любом языке. Они все - не достаточно наглядны
<Onkeltem> artus: не говори... Но это надо кучу времени потратить в изучение всего этого
<Onkeltem> artus: кроме того, они до сих пор не сделали двухсторонней связи между extension и GUI
<artus> Onkeltem, ой да ладно, за вечер и 3 чашки кофе разобратцо можно во всем )
<Onkeltem> tagezi: и я не дизайнер, нет. Так - немного увлекаюсь.
<Onkeltem> artus: ну, не надо свою гениальность примерять на всех подряд :)
<Onkeltem> artus: мы, mere mortals, не все так умеем :)
<artus> Onkeltem, ну ходить 6ть лет по полю с граблями - даже у меня такой усидчивости нет :D
<tagezi> Onkeltem: ааа.. вот почемутебе нужны 3 монитора...
<Onkeltem> tagezi: :)
<artus> три монитора это круть, у меня 1н помер и с 1м теперь тааак печально :'(
<tagezi> artus: inkscape что накрутка на диа? ))
<artus> tagezi, не, просто рисовалка векторная
<tagezi> аа.. убу просто предлагает поставить диа ))
<tagezi> типа помучайся сначао в ней )
<Onkeltem> tagezi: Inkscape - шикарна. Моя любимая вообще программа графическая
<Onkeltem> tagezi: раньше она sodipodi звалась, и уже тогда заруливала Corel по нескольким параметрам в минуса
<tagezi> она с гостом еле совместима
<Onkeltem> с w3c svg?
<tagezi> эм.. ГОСТ он без латиницы обходиться ка-то )
<Onkeltem> Вот сейчас они выпустят следующий стабильный релиз, и надеюсь заработает двухсторонка между расширениями и UI... и тогда...
<Onkeltem> tagezi: не понял тогда с чем имелась ввиду совместимость
<tagezi> где рендер когда нужно попиарить кде? )))
<tagezi> там прога есть, почти не глючная, которая впринципе очень даже не плоха )
<tagezi> не, не вспомню... контрольную в нём делал
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-19
<tagezi> всем привет
<Chrome5162> куку
<Cuba_013> Здравствуйте. Squid, как создать правило разрешающее заходить определенным пользователям , только на сайты которые есть в списке
<Cuba_013> за ранее благодарен за помощь.
<tagezi> Cuba_013: http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/
<mva> Cuba_013: вот ты уже не первый кто так делает
<mva> Cuba_013: расскажи, что заставляет вас писать "за ранее"?
<mva> как это происходит, опиши процесс, пожалуйста
<Cuba_013> в смысле?
<mva> Cuba_013: в прямом
<Cuba_013> ты про правила?
<mva> мне интересно, каким образом люди решают что написать нужно "за ранее"
<mva> что происходит в голове в этот момент
<Cuba_013> не знаю
<mva> т.е. вообще белый шум?
<mva> О_о
<Cuba_013> просто есть большая вероятность что кто то поможет )
<mva> и да, тебе tagezi уже помог ,кстати
<mva> могу помочь даже больше — сказать, что нужно читать про опцию "acl"
<Cuba_013> так я знаю. на запрет я знаю как сделать
<Lorgus> вчерашний вопрос по апач, index.html открывает index.php нет...
<tagezi> Lorgus: блин, я тебя не понимать.. вот реально не понимать, сааавсем
<Lorgus> а че тут непонятного.... вебсервер не работает
<Lorgus> sharikoff, тут ?
<tagezi> Lorgus: как не работает? в чем это выражается?
<Lorgus> tagezi,  в том что открывается пустая страница вместо index.php
<tagezi> Lorgus: модуль php для апача стоит?
<SergeyIT> опять про пхп (
<tagezi> угу
<Lorgus> rjytxyj cnjbn
<Lorgus> конечно стоит
<tagezi> апач второй?
<Lorgus> да
<tagezi> <?тут пхп текст написан ?> в документе, да?
<Lorgus> конечно
<Lorgus> есть подозрение что тим MIME не тот
<Lorgus> тип
<tagezi> Lorgus: пойду гугл порою, мож что умное скажет.. найду отпишусь.. хотя страно это всё, конфиги обычно нормальные сейчас по умолчанию стоят
<mva> Lorgus:
<Lorgus> вот http://tcp.ru/images/313064767bb3f867ef64200495ac816f.png
<mva> добавь -D PHP5
<mva> к строке запуска
<mva> что это за ужас на картинке?
<Lorgus> tagezi, гуглил ... гугл не помог... последняя инстанция тут
<Lorgus> mva,  поподробней плиз... куда что добавить ?
<mva> ну я не помню где в убунте задаётся строка параметров запуска апача
<mva> :(
<mva> алсо, a2enmod php
<tagezi> Lorgus: phpmyadmin тоже не открывается естественно
<Lorgus> у меня деб... хотя какая разница... одно и то же
<mva> или a2enmod php5
<mva> как-то типа того было
<Lorgus> tagezi, не ставил пхпадмин... хорошая идея... щас
<Lorgus> tagezi, подскажи как запускается на сервере phpmyadmin
<tagezi> эо веб морда, покране мере я его так юзаю ))
<tagezi> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Lorgus> не.. у меня так не пойдет
<Lorgus> или кидать в веб директорию
<mva> Lorgus: дубль три:
<mva> a2enmod php5
<Lorgus> эт что такое ?
<Lorgus> Module php5 already enabled
<mva> service apache2 restart
<mva> Lorgus:
<Lorgus> да
<Lorgus> mva, СПС    ... с глюками НО ЗАРАБОТАЛооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооооо уря
<Lorgus> mva, обьясни плиз че эт такое сделали
<SergeyIT> санитааары!
<Lorgus> =0)
<Lorgus> такс.... срочно коффе
<tagezi> mva: расскажи где учат телепатов? ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, когда жизнь по голове ударит - сам телепатом станешь
<mva> tagezi: #ubuntu-ru ;)
<tagezi> да, на форуме это есть
<SergeyIT> mva, не, не поможет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я с апачем возился последний раз лет 8 назад. после этого всё всегда работает из коробки
 * tagezi думает что нужно устроиться в какойнить институт сисадмином на практику )
<mva> алсо
<mva> я года 4 назад удалил апач отовсюду
<mva> с тех пор всё работает из коробки
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я с апачем не работаю )
<Lorgus> эххх... хреново... вот не занимался несколько лет серверами и подзабыл
 * mva вообще не понимает людей, мучающихся с апачем
<mva> :)
<Lorgus> mva,  апач эт что... щас вот еще за мускул браться
<mva> ну, от него уже труднее отвязаться
<mva> можно конечно drizzle или mariadb поставить но это ничего не даст
<mva> а вот выкинуть апач и поставить nginx+php-fpm — путь джедая
<Lorgus> так зачем тогда ставить если ниче не даст ???
<tagezi> не хочу быть джедаем )
<Lorgus> =0)))
<SergeyIT> а у меня xitami25 - работает )
<Lorgus> ну да... мы не ищем легких путей
<Lorgus> =0)
<mva> ну апач это "легко развернуть и лечь от первого же ддоса"
<mva> :)
<mva> в случае убунты ещё и стать халявным прокси для всяких гадостей :)
<SergeyIT> у иеня все в интранете
<SergeyIT> м*
<tagezi> mva: ну для этого и нужно идти админить..
<tagezi> а так как я дома сижу, за кучей хабов и фаерволов, то мне просто папочку расшарить и то с бубнами пляски устраивать
<mva> а я вот дома сижу и админю 30 серверов
<Lorgus> mva, тем не менее мой первый веб сервер прожил год на бубунте 6.10 и ниче... сайт жил
<mva> Lorgus: а я что, разве сказал, что должен был не жить?
<Lorgus> не... ну в смысле гадостей не было
<mva> я лишь сказал, что профессиональные админы от него в ужасе убегают
<Lorgus> а потом была фря... то была жесть
<mva> это лишнее потребление ресурсов и неповоротливость
<Lorgus> падала часто
<tagezi> фря падала?
<Lorgus> сайт на ней падал... сама фря нет
<tagezi> чото ты как-то не через то плечо всё настраиваешь.. сдаёться мне )
<Lorgus> tagezi,  не.... фрю не я sharikoff  настраивал.. я тогда ток учился
<Lorgus> sharikoff,  тут ???
<Lorgus> tagezi,  подсадил на фряху хех как наркомана на иглу
<tagezi> да, вроде там особой разници нет.. чуть команды другие и всё.. и ставить из портов.. а так система стабильная
<mva> команды те же в большинстве
<mva> это ж потомок юникса
<tagezi> ну.. да, я и сказал, чуть )
<Lorgus> ну да... тока с кодировкой она не оч дружила
<mva> только вот во фре дефолтные утилиты КРАЙНЕ требовательны к синтаксису
<mva> в отличие от GNU'шных
<mva> ну и юникод там только недавно доделали :)
<Lorgus> а кто нить красную шапочку щас юзает ???
<tagezi> а до этого что было? ))
<tagezi> Lorgus: буржуи )
<mva> tagezi: а до этого был зоопарк кодировок
<Lorgus> tagezi,  ну почему буржуи.... вон наш сисадмин, который был влюблен в эту шапочку, щас любимый ученик далай ламы
<mva> например русскоговорящие фряшники юзали KOI8-R или -U ;)
<Lorgus> да... верно... кои
<tagezi> жесть
<tagezi> ну, слава богу что не вин-1251
<Lorgus> винду тож пора на утф переводить
<mva> уж 20 лет как пора
<tagezi> да они давно перешли
<tagezi> это пользователи всё поддерживают
<mva> но M$ наоборот только в кайф что все привязаны к их говнокодировке
<tagezi> mva: эм.. в сем1рке же юникод
<tagezi> ё*
<mva> что значит "в семёрке юникод"?
<Lorgus> разве ?
<mva> по-твоему там выпилили 1251?
<mva> по-твоему сайты перестали в 1251 делать?
<tagezi> его не выпилили, и сайтов навалом.. но это уже не мс
<mva> по-твоему документы не в 1251 сохраняются?
<tagezi> это пользователи тупят
<mva> tagezi: ты мне таки объясни
<mva> что значит "в семёрке юникод"?
<mva> какой ты смысл вложил в эту фразу?
<Lorgus> лан... пойду собаку покормлю.. а то меня съест
<tagezi> ну например названия папок в уникоде
<tagezi> покрайне мере, я теперь их вижу нормально, а не кракозябры
<tagezi> хотя переодически ещё встречается, из старых архивов
<tagezi> кстати, если не ошибаюсь, то документы в последнем офисе тоже в юникоде сохраняются по умолчанию.. так-как перестал ЛО спрашивать об кодировке
<tagezi> mva, а то что так кто-то до сих пор не может допереть что пора от него отказаться, так это тупость пользователе.. мне попадаются ещё сайты на кое-8
<mva> tagezi: koi8 по крайней мере православнее
<tagezi> ) креститься можно? ))
<mva> ибо она до этого была ГОСТ-<чотатам>
<tagezi> незнал
<mva> а cp1251 сделали *ИЗ_НЕЁ* cgtwbfkmyj cltkfd cldbu gj ,erdfv
<mva> *специально сделав сдвиг
<mva> просто чтобы поломать существующий стандарт
<mva> это обычная практика МС вот уже 20+ лет
<tagezi> ну, да.. они ломают
<tagezi> купили скайп, выпустили релиз под линукс, после этого система сума начинает сходить )
 * mva обновляет генту на серверах...
<mva> ^_^
<tagezi> не, убунта наше всё...
<tagezi> покране мере для меня, будучи домохозяйкой-блондинкой, я генту конечно освою, но смысла особого пока не вижу
<mva> если освоить ради освоения, то даже наачинать не стоит
<mva> ибо у генты особая философия
<mva> и даже 70% тех, кто её поставил и даже просидел пары лет не понимает её
<mva> ибо начитаются сказок с лора, а потом смотрят на мир с этой колокольни
<mva> а на самом-то деле там всё не так :)
<Lorgus> во как... новость... появилась хрень, которая в асусах раутерах dns подменяет
<tagezi> Lorgus: дай ссылку )
<Lorgus> tagezi,  у сына.... он сисадмин
<Lorgus> щас по телефону рассказывает
<Lorgus> обнаружил это дело утилитой, которая пишет маршрут пакетов
<Lorgus> в настройках раутера ничего лишнего прописано не было
<Lorgus> виноват собственно сам... прокинул до своего компа DMZ раутер без пароля был... и с его компа эта фигня в раутер залезла
<tagezi> панятно..
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-нибудь в хроме жесты юзает? У меня как-то очень криво работает расширение.
<mva> error: undefined condition: `как-то криво'
<mva> Kyshtynbai:
<Kyshtynbai> mva: по правой кнопке контекстное меню вылазит, если её зажать, а не должно. как в лисе с расширением или в опере из коробки
<mva> кто тебе сказал, что "не должно"? :)
<mva> ты хелп-то читал?
<mva> там английским по белому написано, что хромодевелоперы такие какашки, что нельзя без кучи костылей под линуксом делать по правой кнопке жесты
<mva> и варианта два: либо дополнительный плагин который делает меню по двойному клику, либо средней кнопкой
<mva> собственно, все плагины жестов для хрома и делятся на два этих типа
<mva> либо с дополнительным костылём, перевешивающим меню на двойной клик, либо по среднему
<mva> Enjoy your Chrome, детка
<Kyshtynbai> mva: спасибо!
<Cuba_013> такая проблема. acl client src 192.168.2.100
<Cuba_013> acl sites url_regex "/etc/squid3/goodsites"
<Cuba_013> http_access allow client sites
<Cuba_013> http_access deny sites
<Cuba_013> в файле goodsites написал mail.ru, по идее должен открывать только mail.ru , но открываются все сайты
<Cuba_013> есть по этому поводу какие нить мысли ?
<Cuba_013> acl special_client src 10.1.2.3
<Cuba_013> acl special_url url_regex ^http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/FAQ/$
<Cuba_013> http_access allow special_client special_url
<Cuba_013> http_access deny special_url делаю так, но открывает все сайты, не знаю в чем причина
<Onkeltem> Вопрос. Есть такой стандартный диалог - выбора файла (Select file),  когда например в какой-нить проге открываешь картинку. Так вот, в этом диалоге НЕТ превью файла. Никто не знает, как его таки сделать?
<Cuba_013> в squid задаю правило :
<Cuba_013> acl special_client src 192.168.2.100
<Cuba_013> acl special_url url_regex "/etc/squid3/goodsites"
<Cuba_013> http_access allow special_client special_url
<Cuba_013> http_access deny special_url , должен открываться только один сайт, но открываются все. Что может быть?
<SergeyIT> Onkeltem, написать наверно
<Onkeltem> Отсутствие этой настройки (показывать превьюхи) вымораживает чуть менее, чем невозможность максимизировать диалоги
<SergeyIT> Диалог откуда открываешь?
<Cuba_013> есть тут кто?
<SergeyIT> бот только не спит
<skai-falkorr> я не спит. но я спит
<Cuba_013> SergeyIT: не знаешь как разрешить в squid доступ только к одному или двум сайтам?
<SergeyIT> не знаю
<Cuba_013> жаль
<SergeyIT> почему? Мне это просто не надо )
<Cuba_013> а мне надо . я вот долблюсь над этим (. ну что то не получается
<SergeyIT> похоже ты именно долбишься... может просто надо изучить вопрос
<Cuba_013> в squide нашел FAQ решение, но оно не работает
<SergeyIT> а ты только факи читаешь?
<Cuba_013> нет.
<misha777> чтобы на ubuntu 12.04 открывались файлы .rar .7z какой пакет лучше установить?
<misha777> у меня уже установлен Менеджер архивов
<SergeyIT> unrur
<SergeyIT> a
<misha777> ввожу sudo apt-get unrar install неверная операция
<SergeyIT> sudo apt-get  install unrar
<SergeyIT> TAB же есть
<misha777> <SergeyIT> точно, подзабыл за него
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны. Кто-нибудь в курсе, можно ли установить на убунту 12.04 CommuniGate Pro MAPI Connector?
<mva> !sq | Kyshtynbai
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai: Как правильно задавать вопросы: http://parallel.ru/cluster/smart-questions-ru.html
<mva> !ask | Kyshtynbai
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mva> где-то тыла ещё одна кальа о том, как должен выглядеть вопрос
<mva> а...
<mva> 18:36:15               <@bt> | вопрос = начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлен <название дистрибутива>, <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий
<mva>                              | результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат,  который получен>. Что я делаю не так?"
<skai-falkorr> !q | mva
<ubuntuhelp> mva: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<skai-falkorr> mva: это?
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Chrome5162> куку
<shenmue> помогите. я уже две недели не обновлялся XD
<yurau> shenmue: я автоматом выставил
<SergeyIT>  shenmue, и не надо, а то весь инет порушишь... пойду ка я домой от греха подальше
<yurau> а я же дома на диванчике )
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: тут?
<yurau> я вместо него)
<Kyshtynbai> yurau: ты гномшел юзаешь?
<yurau> нет
<Kyshtynbai> тогда ты не вместо бароноса:)
<yurau> гном шел отстой, мате форева
<mva> skai|offline: да :)
<shenmue> yurau =)
<shenmue> щас тебя баронос гипнозом обработает и гном шелл будет няшкой... или райден про кде тебе внушит
<yurau> баронос уже пробовал. но не поддался я
<freenetwork> привет
<freenetwork> ребята на 12.04 не могу карту wifi перевести в режим мониторинга(
<freenetwork> http://pastebin.com/8GUs9TQT
<victor0000> freenetwork: lspci -n
<Kyshtynbai> А что, братья гномоводы, как трей в гномшеле сделать либо постоянным(не скрывающимся), либо вверху?
<shenmue> baronos, ты чего пост покинул?
<andrex> он на него и не заступал, спит гденибудь, пъянь этокий
<baronos> shenmue: эмм, пост принял, загар лег ровно, что я пропустил? :)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: есть два варианта твоей пробелмы :D
<baronos> и оба получатся не полно-реализуемы :D
<shenmue> purge gnome-shell первый
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: попросить меня ссыль на классик трей, и второй спросить ссыль на расширение которым можно открывать нижний трей и он будет постоянно открыт до закрытия сесии :F
<baronos> :D
<andrex> можно забить на трей, всёравно он кривой
<baronos> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/classic-systray%40linuxdeepin.com.tar.gz и https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/313/helpful-keybindings/ Show Message Tray <Super>m
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: *
<baronos> andrex: чем он кривой? тем что он не привычерн внизу? и он скрыт? :)
<andrex> тем что там костылинг и напилинг нужен
<andrex> чтобы изменить его как хочется комуто а не гномо писакам
<baronos> для чего? для того чтоб его по программно-ориентированному восприятию мозга перенести на верхнюю панель?
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: давай обе) буду признателен!
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: выше смотри, но как один тип сказал, что первое расширение че то уже не ахти работат, но работает :)
<Kyshtynbai> мерси!
<baronos> если вы выдели новый наутилус, то вы явно на юнити не задержитесь или на гноме раз у вас такие предпочтения ;)
<tagezi> а что плохого в новом наутилусе?
<Kyshtynbai> о, первая работает. кое-как)
<Kyshtynbai> то есть не первая, а фторая
<Kyshtynbai> Баронос, дружище, а как экстеншены-то кошерно ставить? там в таре только два файлика, json и js, куда их пихать? через расширенные настройки -> установить расширение чото не ставицца.
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> юзобельность во всей красе
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: распакуй в ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions/ потом рестарт гш, и включай его в твике
<baronos> ну и вотом рестарт гш если ты про трей расширение
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<baronos> меня кое кто ругать будет, но да ладно и пофиг, я с моря загаревший, но ваша недоубунту относительно гном-шелл это нечто, надо просить мне ская, чтоб он убирал меня с !gnome и !baronos
<Kyshtynbai> А чочочо с ней не так?)
<baronos> гш и убунту с ними все не так к сожалению
<Kyshtynbai> развёрнуто!))
<baronos> да, блин, я вино + Falling Skies 2 сезон :D
<Kyshtynbai> ишь ты! В четверг бухаеть!
<baronos> нормуль, гш рабтотет, че мне не раслабится ;)
<Sergey_IT> сломай и получай удовольствие )
<baronos> ну был баг, от которого сейчас еще юзеры убунту плачут, но пришло обновление у меня и все, я доволен, зависаний нет.
<Kyshtynbai> какой баг именно? От которго плачут? Я чот не замечал
<baronos> при автозагрузке произходит зависание оболочки гш
<baronos> сошедшиен с небес классный сериаол :D
<Sergey_IT> baronos, и чего в этом гш - я такого баг на юнити не видел
<Kyshtynbai> у меня чото ничо не зависает, чяндт
<Sergey_IT> Kyshtynbai, поставь дебиан
<Kyshtynbai> хехехе, не, меня и бубунту устраивает
<Kyshtynbai> Хм, прикольное расширение классик трей, странно что его нет на экстеншнс.гном.орг
<Kyshtynbai> ещё бы отключить появление затемнённого поля при наводе мыша в правый нижний угол.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-20
<irbinix> Ïðèâåòà âñåì
<ubuntuhelp> irbinix! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Henoxek> http://www.bbc.co.uk/russian/business/2012/07/120719_microsoft_losses.shtml
<Cuba_013> Доброе утро. может кто знает, что может быть за ерунда window 7 не хочет загружать google и все с доменом com, через прокси сервер на убунту . прокси прозрачный , открыты порты 80 8080 и 443.
<skai-falkorr> Cuba_013: трейсрут кинь
<Cuba_013> skai-falkorr: тейсрут -- что это?
<skai-falkorr> Cuba_013: ахз.это еогда теи срут?
<Cuba_013> я просто думаю , может com пока кому другому порту работает ?
<Cuba_013> на ХР в гугл заходит , но на почту нет( . пишет в браузере ssl_error_rx_record_too_long
<skai-falkorr> ну и что не понятно?
<skai-falkorr> не заходит он у тя по https и заходит на сайты по http небось?
<Cuba_013> если я не ошибаюсь то порт 443 = https
<sharikoff> skai-falkorr, оригинально ты про теев
<skai-falkorr> sharikoff: ну других идей, что за тейсрут он придумал у меняя нет:)
<sharikoff> надо записать
<Cuba_013> во общем понятно все
<skai-falkorr> тааак.обед заканчивается.пора снова на работу
<sharikoff> http://www.computel.ru/decision/ssb/thales/datacryptor/ сколько стоит не знает никто?
<nF0rc3r> Стоит ли переходить с ubuntu 10.04 LTS на 12.04 LTS ?
<Cuba_013> как https пустить мимо squid?
<Henoxek> Cuba_013 наиболее простой способ - если гнать на squid только исходящий трафик на 80 tcp порт
<skai-falkorr> http://blog.davidvassallo.me/2011/03/22/squid-transparent-ssl-interception/
<Cuba_013> у меня так сейчас работает
<Cuba_013> если в браузер прописать сервак , то работает все.
<mva> skai-falkorr: у меня чота даже не резолвится хост, например
<skai-falkorr> mva: таки м?
<mabonchik> всем привет
<hoodie100> Здравствуйте! Хочу спросить, если  в ubuntu 12.04 wi-fi интерфес определяется не как wlan0, а eth1 - это нормально или что-то неправильно настроено?
<amigo> всё ок. плохо, это когда ничего не определяется
<hoodie100> спасибо
<Kyshtynbai> Хренов офтопик. из-за идиотов-разработчегов софта типа communigate pro приходится виртуалку гонять с аутглюком. И с ресурсами домена проблемы..
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, так напиши сам, мапи под лин вроде есть
<jlewka> Kyshtynbai, а чего плохого в communigate ?
<hoodie100> Можно ли как-то узнать точную модель моей wi-fi карты? (broadcom bcm-43xx)
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: йа не погромист :(
<Kyshtynbai> hoodie100: lspci?
<andrex> глазами посмотреть обычно на чипе модель прописана или на самой плате
<hoodie100> ...в ноутбуке lenovo g550
<Civil|2> по lspci достаточно часто можно узнать точную модель
<Civil|2> как минимум по pci id
<hoodie100> lspci это команда? с какими параметрами вводить?
<Civil|2> hoodie100: sudo lspci
<Kyshtynbai> lspci | grep -i wireless
<Kyshtynbai> как-то таг
<hoodie100> да, спасибо!
<SergeyIT> hoodie100, на форуме куча тем (поиск -  lenovo g550 wifi )
<Civil|2> если погуглить, то можно найти что там bcm4312
<hoodie100> url форума плз?
<hoodie100> нашел, спс..
<Civil|2> hoodie100: сразу на будущие, есть аналогичная команда для usb - lsusb
<Civil|2> и можно еще lspci -k сказать, тогда там зачастую можно узнать имя драйвера, которым можно воспользоваться
<Civil|2> (точнее который сейчас загружен и умеет конкретный девайс)
<hoodie100> спаибо!!
<crazydiamond> Всем привет. Где редактируется главное меню Gnome? Могу ли я сам поменять пункты там?
<hoodie100> скачал драйвера для моей wi-fi карты (отсюда http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php) с расширением tar.gz, распаковал в папку, захожу в нее и выполняю sudo make, выдает ошибку http://pastebin.com/PiMSEubZ
<hoodie100> как правильно обновить эти драйвера?
<andrex> http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt - читай
<hoodie100> а можно как-то сделать "резервную точку восстановления" перед установкой новых драйверов или что-то в этом плане, а то я немного переживать начал..
<hoodie100> что означает pre-compiled driver?
<Civil|2> hoodie100: раньше в убунте в комплекте шел broadcom-sta драйвер
<Civil|2> только зачем он тебе?
<hoodie100> включить монитор моде
<Civil|2> hoodie100: емнип на broadcom sta он не работает даже если его умеет карта
<Civil|2> по крайней мере так было года 3 назад на bcm4311
<Civil|2> и монитор мод работал только если его умел чип и только на открытых драйверах
<hoodie100> возможно он уже установлен у меня.. как проверить или у меня эта последняя версия драйвера, которую я пытаюсь установить?
<Civil|2> hoodie100: lsmod и посмотреть кто загружен. а также в dmesg строки от запуска драйвера поискать. Если ты ничего не ставил, то у тебя opensource драйвер
<Civil|2> он совсем другой, нежели на сайте
<Civil|2> а, монитор мод они таки добавили в закрытые драйвера. Прелестно.
<hoodie100> когда-то в ubuntu 10.04 на моей карте получалось включить монитор моде, сейчас установил 12.04 и не получаеться, поэтому начал искать проблему в драйверах
<Civil|2> hoodie100: есть два драйвера на broadcom'ы - открытый и broadcom-sta
<Civil|2> второй - закрытый от broadcom'а
<Civil|2> если ты ничего не делал, у тебя открытый драйвер
<Civil|2> закрытый помоему почти умер
<hoodie100> в параметры системы->драйвера устройств->у меня активирован проприетарный драйвер bradcom-sta..
<Civil|2> hoodie100: попробуй наоборот со штатным
<hoodie100> dmesg -> нашел строку "eth1: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.100.82.38", а у меня BCM4312.. это нормально или у меня установлен неправильный драйвер?
<Civil|2> hoodie100: он вообще один )
<Civil|2> один на кучу устройств в смысле
<Civil|2> у них отличаются только 802.11n и не-n
<oxothuk> камрады, привет
<oxothuk> подскажите как реализовать на nginx перенаправление с https:\\domain.com на http://domain.com
<whatsup> уря!!
<whatsup> люди подскажите, как мне драйвер поставить на сеть
<andrex> рыбацкую?
<whatsup> типа того
<whatsup> не всвтает с системой дривер
<whatsup> убунту студио
<whatsup> где хотя бы поискать как это делать
<andrex> смотришь какая у тебя сетевуха идёшь на сайт производителя качаеш тарбол и там в тарболе смотриш как это зделать
<andrex> в файлеки install или readmi
<whatsup> трабл чтоли?
<andrex> e*
<whatsup> ))
<whatsup> спасибо дружище, пойду копать
<hoodie100> подскажите, где в 12.04 прописать программу в автозапуск?
<_d4vid> hoodie100, сверху в правом углу где логаут и всякая хрень среди них есть пункт автозапуск программ
<andrex> в запуске приложений в юнити, в rc.local итд
<hoodie100> в гном3 было справа сверху находил, сейчас cinnamon и не могу найти
<_d4vid> а у тебя синамон .. тогда я незнаю ^
<hoodie100> где находится файл rc.local?
<andrex>  /etc
<hoodie100> можно просто прописать там с новой строки "conky" перед "exit 0"?
<Lorgus> соррррриии не в тему... склероз млин... как называлась Рашенская камера аналог этой http://fotking.net/equipment/cameras/analog/accura-accuraflex
<andrex> "Любитель" какойнибудь наверно
<SergeyIT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D1%8E%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BB%D1%8C_%28%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%29
<Lorgus> andrex|off,  спс... он самый
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  спс
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  в голове чет заклинило Ленинград
<oles> hi
<oles> как в свн глобально игнорируемые типы настроить на стороне сервера?
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, был вроде и такой аппарат
<SergeyIT> Lorgus,  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4_%28%D1%84%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%B0%D0%BF%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%29
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  может быть... просто вспоминал про гемор... и про фотик вспомнил.... пленка широкая, фотоувеличителя нет...
<Lorgus> ну эт Зоркий
<SergeyIT> Lorgus,  а фотки на широкую пленку классные получались
<Lorgus> SergeyIT гы... ага... особенно порнуха, а говорили что в СССР сэкса нет....
<SergeyIT> Lorgus,  Киев - такой был аппарат
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,   сек
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,   те скока лет ???
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,   эт могут тока старперы вроде меня помнить, и то я забыл...
<SergeyIT> Lorgus,  сбился со счета уже )
<Lorgus> ну ясно... засланец однако
<SergeyIT> Lorgus, мой первый был Зенит-3М
<Lorgus> хех.. я в Австрию на работу ехал, купил Зенит автомат... на таможне его и разбили.... уроды... в Шереметьево длинный спуск, а чемодан на колесах был... эхххх
<skai-falkorr> зенит? фи. только зоркий, только хардкор
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  щас потихоньку пытаюсь эффект Киррилиан повторить... с моей мылкой никак, подозреваю что у тя есть покруче
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  естественно шашлык за мной
<SergeyIT>  Lorgus, я по-молодости только занимался, сейчас нет ничего
<skai-falkorr> а еще у меня была камера кварц 2*8С-3 :)
<Lorgus> =0(
<SergeyIT>  Lorgus, хотя первый зенит еще в шкафу лежит (но нерабочий)
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  ну лан... приезжай без камеры...  шашлык будет.. =0)
<SergeyIT> из кого ? (
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: из тебя
<oles> ну че никто не поможет по сабвершн?
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  ну.... эт по желанию... если кот понравится то из него.. хотя худой.... собаку не дам... ну можно еще из змей.. их тут много...
<skai-falkorr> oles: svn:mime-types?
<Lorgus> SergeyIT,  ващет из курицы...  мы уже давно не едим парнокопытных..... тока вот собака их и ест... на курицу никак
<skai-falkorr> Lorgus: кролика сделай
<Lorgus> не не.. нафик мне эти ушастые
<SergeyIT> индейку попробуй
<Lorgus> не понравилась
<misha777> опять слетело разрешение экрана :( получается что на 10.04 что на 12.04 одинаково слетает, причем внезапно после запуска
<oles> skai-falkorr, svn-ignores
<oles> skai-falkorr, только на стороне сервера
<Lorgus> хотел кенгуру.. пока собирался, продавать перестали
<Lorgus> misha777,  у тя не амд случаем ?
<misha777> <Lorgus> неа, : Intel(r) 82945G Chipset Family Graphics
<Lorgus> такая хрень была со встроенным видео от интела
<misha777> <Lorgus> во во, встроенная)
<Lorgus> misha777,  у тя точно не амд проц ?
<misha777> <Lorgus> Intel® Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz × 2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Lorgus: ты давал линк на япоскую камеру, там если тыкнуть в ссылку "двухобъективная камера" в описании офигеешь
<Lorgus> JohnDoe_71Rus,  фигей на здоровье
<misha777> <Lorgus> пропишите мне лекарство от этого недуга пожалуйста
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как раз любитель первым номером
<JohnDoe_71Rus> misha777: нормальная видюха. Вот рецепт
<Lorgus> misha777,  я не комп.... сижу вот вспоминаю..
<misha777> <Lorgus><JohnDoe_71Rus> компьютер рабочий с инв. номером, ещё и на гарантии, как нибудь переживу, а может и проблема сама по себе рассосется, через время
<Lorgus> misha777,  увы.. в каком то файле права менял... в каком не помню.... больше не слетало
<misha777> Lorgus> у меня тоже что-то делалось, а потом нормально, но не на долго хватало
<Lorgus> misha777,  в логе должно быть
<misha777> Lorgus> это было ещё при 10.04, до форматирования)
<misha777> вообще советовали в XRandR настраивать, но у меня слетало после перезапуска
<Lorgus> misha777,   ну.. хех.. у меня сетевая карточка так глючила шо ппц... мистика... ставь то что прокатали.. не надо экспериментов на свою голову
<Lorgus> misha777,   хочешь стабильности ставь дебиан
<misha777> <Lorgus> как нибудь попробую
<Lorgus> misha777,  че его пробовать ? он сьедобный... уже многие попробовали
<Lorgus> как винда 3.11
<misha777> <Lorgus>  kfreebsd-i386
<misha777>        i386
<misha777>    какой из них?
<Lorgus> эээ бсб откуда ?
<Lorgus> бсд
<misha777> <Lorgus> http://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/
<misha777> отсюда
<misha777> <Lorgus> какой качнуть оттуда?
<Lorgus> misha777,  http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://droider.ru/post/apple-pol-goda-budet-besplatno-reklamirovat-samsung-galaxy-tab-20-07-2012/
<misha777> <Lorgus> пока что устанавливаю на виртуалбокс, скачал образ i386 debian 6.05 CD-1
<misha777> <Lorgus> только правильно ли выбрал вначале free BSD?
<misha777> Lorgus> хотя ценного ничего нет, можно было сразу на физический носитель установить
<misha777> <Lorgus> пока
<Vic> Вечер добрый
<Vic> Спят все?
<Vic> Подскажите- как на сервер установить гнома только с граф оболочкой, без офиса и игр
<_d4vid> gnome-core
<Onkeltem> посоветуйте html редактор плз
<Onkeltem> Eclipse не умеет редактировать HTML - он тупо виснет
<Vic> _d4vid: спасибо
<_d4vid> Onkeltem, bluefish
<sharikoff> vi
<sharikoff> не виснет никогда
<Onkeltem> sharikoff: pffff
<Onkeltem> _d4vid: ставлю, спасибо
<pr0mode> всем ку
<markmx> братцы, как убрать из автостарта апач, мускул и прочее?
<shenmue> пыщ
<markmx> так апача я убрал
<markmx> как мускула убрать?
<markmx> update-rc не видит его
<markmx> а он гад стартует
<markmx> мускул как убрать?
<markmx> все сам дурак признаю :) спасип
<Sergey_IT> как обычно - спасение утопающих...
<kselltrum> 1
<kselltrum> ÓÕÝÅÓÔ×ÕÀÔ ÌÉ ÐÒÏÇÒÁÍÎÙÅ ×ÉÄÅÏÍÉËÛÅÒÙ ÐÏÄ ÌÉÎÕËÓ (ÁÎÁÌÏÇ VidBlaster)
<ubuntuhelp> kselltrum! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kselltrum> ÓÕÝÅÓÔ×ÕÀÔ ÌÉ ÐÒÏÇÒÁÍÎÙÅ ×ÉÄÅÏÍÉËÛÅÒÙ ÐÏÄ ÌÉÎÕËÓ (ÁÎÁÌÏÇ VidBlaster)
<ubuntuhelp> kselltrum! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<kselltrum> ÓÕÝÅÓÔ×ÕÀÔ ÌÉ ÐÒÏÇÒÁÍÎÙÅ ×ÉÄÅÏÍÉËÛÅÒÙ ÐÏÄ ÌÉÎÕËÓ (ÁÎÁÌÏÇ VidBlaster)
<ubuntuhelp> kselltrum! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Sergey_IT> kselltrum, чего не понятно - смени кодировку
<Kyshtynbai> пысщ
<Sergey_IT> пчто?
<kselltrum> =)
<kselltrum> существуют ли програмные видеомикшеры под линукс (аналог VidBlaster)
<_d4vid> kselltrum, http://linuxappfinder.com/multimedia/videoeditors
<kselltrum> нужен именно линейный (в реальном времени) тоесть заведены несколько камер через карты видеозахвата (video4linux) и на выходе имеем смикшированный поток
<_d4vid> dvswitch
<kselltrum> он только iee1394 камеры понимает. а нужно именно аналоговые входа
<tagezi> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2012-07-21
<skai-falkorr> я так седым стану
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<skai-falkorr> файлед?
<baronos> ненене, нормуль :)
<skai-falkorr> а у меня тут с утра чуть файлед не случился
<skai-falkorr> отрубился кулер в ноуте
<skai-falkorr> вообще было бы пофиг, ибо даж без него больше 64 не нагреть (а с ним - 61)
<skai-falkorr> но комп самовырубался изза его отсутствия
<baronos> выявил почему не работал куллер?)
<skai-falkorr> ахз.но он починился.заодно петли подтянул
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-15
<NoOova_away> Доброе утро господа!
<NoOova_away> Такой вам вопрос. Вы ещё пользуйтесь убунтой или вы здесь по доброй памяти?
<andrex> пользуемся
<NoOova_away> А как вы относитесь к Mir, новому формату пакетов, платному One, магазину приложений?
<NoOova_away> не кажется ли это вам плохим закосом под яблоки?
<andrex> ну магазин приложений был и раньше one я не пользуюсь а mir пока ненаступил, да и можно не пользовать его кто мешает то
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<SergeyIT> раннего
<artus> самого
<andrex> artus, иди l4d2 сос кидкой покупай)
 * andrex спряталсо
<artus> andrex, дык уже купил
<artus> на последних 10ти минутах :)
<andrex> ЫЫ
<Scrimmer> artus: и ты уже затариваешься?
<artus> не, просто как то так сложилось
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9324/193687024.1/0_b052e_1a31567f_orig Одна из дорожек в Измайловском парке в Мск.
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: привет
<[Raiden]> Привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37385
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], на джабере это тоже ты выкладываешь?
<[Raiden]> Ага, ник там другйо.
<[Raiden]> у юнити была команда для теста видеокарты и драйвера. Помнит кто?
<[Raiden]> ну тест поддержки композита
<[Raiden]> уже не важно
<b7> Добрый день всем. Вопрос: почему при попытке сделать /etc/init.d/networking restart я получаю сообщение "RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up eth0."?
<b7> Гугл выдаёт странички, где такая проблема возникает из-за нескольких шлюзов в файле interfaces, но у меня там gateway нарисован всего один.
<andrex> netstat -nr
<andrex> на пасту
<b7> andrex, http://pastebin.com/DrmVr63B
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> чото у меня автоматически время не ставиться нормально ((
<tagezi> на 3 часа меньше показывает
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> чо с чисами то делать? (
<tagezi> они достали уже исправлять время на бредовое
<[Raiden]> на 4 часа вперед или назад?
<tagezi> ну место 22:51 показывает 19:51
<[Raiden]> я в игре сча, потом может подумаем, если сам не сделаешь )
<tagezi> да я ума не приложу что делать.. почему так
<rekcuFniarB> Это UTC
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> блин, и чо это виджет так переглючило?
<tagezi> дружелюбный кде.. время настраиваеться в 2 местах, и если ты гденибудь не правильно выставил хар-ки, то будешь смотреть на фиг знает что
<rekcuFniarB> o_O
<rekcuFniarB> А где в двух местах?
<tagezi> ну, в дата и время и в настройках виджета
<tagezi> у меня в настройках виджета почемуто сбилось на утц
<rekcuFniarB> Может ты колёсико мыши крутанул над часами?
<tagezi> угу, а ещё случайно нажал полтора милиона клавишь и написал "Война и Мир"
<rekcuFniarB> У меня там несколько часовых поясов для разных городов плюс UTC, если крутить над часами колёсико мыши, они циклически меняются.
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0716/h_1373918597_7198691_e092cd47be.png
<[Raiden]> попробуй закрыть это и набери sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<[Raiden]> и у тебя дуалбута нету случаем?
<[Raiden]> утк мб плохая идея
<[Raiden]> Кстати да, часики могут показывать в утк  если мышу крутануть
<[Raiden]> не знал
<tagezi> ну там же тогда появляеться типа надпись что это утц
<SergeyIT> а что со временем может быть то?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в часах убери все галки.  В систем сеттингс выбери европу  и свой город. либо команда выше.
<[Raiden]> и будет глобально нормальное локальное время
<SergeyIT> а в биосе какое время?
<[Raiden]> это то как у меня
<[Raiden]> сначала надо сделать как выше, потом да, поменять время на нормальное )
<[Raiden]> т.е. на локальное
<[Raiden]> либо утк и время в биосе по утк ) А само меняться не должно.
<[Raiden]> может меняться если дуалбут и настроено по утк
<[Raiden]> Я ещё забыл сказать что заголовки под мак в кде как пришей к одному месту рукав )  Либо надо тему оформления тоже делать под мак, окон.
<[Raiden]> хотя не будем о вкусах
<tagezi> тебе мой светофор не нравиться?
<[Raiden]> да )
<tagezi> я вообще у себя мака не вижу, если честно
<[Raiden]> и я не вижу, я вижу какой-то ппц.
<tagezi> а то что у меня светофор, так это ваши личные асоциации )
<[Raiden]> как 2 архитектурных стиля перемешать
<tagezi> а мне удобно, глаза не напрягает )
<[Raiden]> дело не в светофоре конкретно, а в форме заголовков
<tagezi> время вроде исправилось.. это хорошо, а то достало по мобильнику сверяться ))
<SergeyIT> по звездам надо, это точнее
<tagezi> блин, я не понимаю что такое форма заголовков
<tagezi> любое окно - это форма
<tagezi> заголовки это заголовки.. причем тут формы?
<[Raiden]> цвет, градиенты, геометрия )
<[Raiden]> = форма
<[Raiden]> цвет не тот в общем и форма заголовка округлая а тема оформления остальной части окна типа квадратизма.
<[Raiden]> и получается эффект венигрета из 2 несовместимых стилей
<tagezi> [Raiden]: несовместимые стили да, я согласен, это я специально так, мне удобнее показалось
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], так рождается оптимум
<[Raiden]> градиент такой даёт впечатление закругленности или выпуклости, а остальное плоское
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: не всё что рождается - прекрасно ))
<[Raiden]> в прочем дело вкуса
<tagezi> хотя получилось всё случайно.. кде обновился и стал таким.. а мне в лом копать.. удобно смотриться и нормально
<SergeyIT> а вот если учесть антураж... что там стоит в углу комнаты и каков вид из окна
<tagezi> время вроде не меняеться на фигзнает что - это замечательно
<Scrimmer> tagezi: привет
<[Raiden]> завтра  узнаем точно или ребутнись
<Scrimmer> всетаки винда это фу :(
<tagezi> Scrimmer: привет )
<Scrimmer> зашел на нее после убунты, дык винда пипец как виснет. психанула, каждые 15-20 секунд зависала на пару сек
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, кончай ужасы на ночь рассказывать (
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], а мне такое оформление тоже нормально, не раздражает
<tagezi> вроде 23:30:59
<SergeyIT> то есть вчера
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо
<tagezi> SergeyIT: это у тебя вчера)
<SergeyIT> у меня завтра уже )
<SergeyIT> а у тебя вин есть?
<tagezi> вин?
<SergeyIT> виндоуз
<Scrimmer> :D
<tagezi> на есть
<tagezi> только зачем не пойму )
<SergeyIT> а там какое время?
<tagezi> незнаю.. я его месяца 2 тому назад включал )
<tagezi> наверное московкое )
<SergeyIT> просто там может съехать - в дуалбуте надо одинаково в обеих осях ставить
<tagezi> хм.. учту
<tagezi> но сейчас перезагружаться в лом туда
<tagezi> ну я в него и не пользую практически.. так, потестить прогу очередную и только
<SergeyIT> и правильно, ч там года 1,5 не был )
<tagezi> я 2 месяца в винде отработал на работе.. не понимаю зачем эта ос нужна.. толная фигня
<SergeyIT> к сожалению некоторым нужна
<tagezi> даже если на винде ставить только опенсорс, всёравно, винда всё поганит.. переделывает как-то всё полевому
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как дела?
<SergeyIT> по-МСовски, точнее
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, ну я согласен, некоторым нужна.. в игрульки там поиграть.. но у нас ведь стратегически важная промышленность на ней сидит..
<tagezi> Scrimmer: да ниче вроде, а чо? )
<SergeyIT> пока за это сажать не будут, так сидеть и будут
<SergeyIT> во, чо сказал )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а ничо
<fly-R> добрай ночи, убунтоводы)
<[Raiden]> доброй
<andrex> утра
<fly-R> где это утро? в приморье?
<andrex> ну гдето есть
<andrex> какое приморье емае)
<fly-R> приморский край)
<fly-R> я когда там жил, у меня разница с москвой в 7 часов была
<fly-R> москва отставала)
<andrex> ну у меня 5ть
<fly-R> какоеж это утро, 7 часов - ночь дремучая
<fly-R> хотя смотря во сколько ложится конешна)
<andrex> когда встал тогда и утро)
<fly-R> логишна)
<fly-R> а ктонибудь с ирц бывает на форуме?
<fly-R> а то чето мой вопросик потопили там, его похоже никто и не смотрел
<andrex> кинь почитать
<fly-R> или тут своя тусовка?)
<fly-R> да он отстойный
<fly-R> ща
<fly-R> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=225101.0
<andrex> аххаха
<fly-R> на любителя, не каждый извращается так с консолью)
<andrex> да не я про другое
<fly-R> подкинь на верх плис)
<fly-R> про че?
<andrex> http://goo.gl/6h0Dd
<fly-R> =)))
<[Raiden]> загрузи любой гуи эмулятор терминала в котором можно выбрать фон и раскрой на весь экран. Всё
<fly-R> седня с утра эта штука
<fly-R> [Raiden]: в консоли надо
<fly-R> у меня все гтк-шные
<andrex> да это чет типа splashscrin тока в ядре настраиваетсо при конфигурации указивается файл с картинкой которую юзать
<[Raiden]> гном-терминал умеет
<[Raiden]> да, для реальной консоли как минимум надо пресобрать ядро.
<[Raiden]> в опенсусе кстати зеленоватый фон с ящеркой по умолчанию
<fly-R> не-не, у меня почти вышло через fbterm
<fly-R> надо както фрэймбуфер настроить
<andrex> оно и без него работать должно
<fly-R> буфер грузит в качестве фона
<fly-R> только текстовый
<fly-R> блин, ну подкиньте вопросик на верх, не хочу я регаться еще раз
<fly-R> плис-плс-плис
<fly-R> напишите ответ и сотрите
<fly-R> то что я пишу - просто добавляется к сообщению)
<fly-R> или ладно пускай повисит до завтра тогда, ночью все равно народа нет
<fly-R> эх, давно чето я не спал, пойду. удачи!
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-16
<_d4vid> ky..
<Scrimmer> туц
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<artus> никавонет ^_^
<Scrimmer> пичалька ^_^
<andrex> ятутаво
<Scrimmer> а, это ты...
<Scrimmer> andrex: че как?
<andrex> норм
<andrex> думаю покормить себя чтоли
<Scrimmer> покорми себя, я тя прошу
<andrex> некем
<Scrimmer> а ручоночки то свои откуда растут?)
<andrex> откуда надо, тока надо сначало найти кого сожрать)
<artus> сожри гусеницу, в ней протеины :D
<SergeyIT> гурманы собрались?
<andrex> artus, раньше надо было, их было дофигища
<andrex> всех сожрал:D
<artus> все сьели чтоль?
<andrex> угу
<Scrimmer> эх, юнити всетаки глючная, зараза
<Scrimmer> (
<andrex> эх когда на 3.9.4 будут расширения(
<Scrimmer> што
<andrex> гном
<Scrimmer> ты кого гномом назвал, э, чего дерзишь ?
<Scrimmer> andrex: нарываешься ?)
<andrex> ща забаню, хватит действия оператора обсуждать :P
<Scrimmer> да еще и угрозы, маааать..
<andrex> ладно к школе готовится надо идти)
<Scrimmer> днивник заполни)
<andrex> букварь надо покупать)
<Scrimmer> и рюкзак, со спуди меном
<andrex> да штобы дефки все за мной бегали)
<Scrimmer> хочу лазерную указку :[
<andrex> да ну тя, я гудроном запасусь перед зимой)
<Scrimmer> хм, почему столько тем про этот гудрон
<Scrimmer> он че, вкусный что ли ?)
<andrex> хвачка времен ссср
<Scrimmer> та, что из отходов нефти? о_0
<andrex> зато вкусно как ммм
<Scrimmer> да шо там вкусного может быть то ?
<flylinkdc> Привет. кто может подсказать про /var/cache/lighttpd/compress/ ?
<artus> гугл
<artus> он точно может
<flylinkdc> еслиб я знал как спросить - нашел бы и не регился тут
<flylinkdc> мне нужно отразить в логе сервера что на клиент ушел сжатый контент.
<flylinkdc> т.е. нужно различать когда сервер отдал чистый xml
<flylinkdc> а когда пожал и отдал уже сжатую статику
<flylinkdc> не могу найти как это сделать через accesslog.format =
<flylinkdc> пробовал задавать из доки - %I и %O http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/1/wiki/Docs_ModAccesslog
<flylinkdc> не стартует сервер - пишет ошибка парсинга.
<flylinkdc> есть живой спец кто может подсказать?
<artus> а на канале лайта впросить религия не позволяет?
<artus> *с
<flylinkdc> что за лайта? у мня убунта вот я тут и зарегился
<artus> там 114 спецов сидят
<flylinkdc> а тут что делают?
<artus> flylinkdc, /join #lighttpd
<artus> а здесь все спят )
<flylinkdc> понятно. тут еще нужно почитать как этим  weechat пользоваться. первый раз в irc. у меня только ssh доступен и консоль
<andrex> думаю надо канал для незарегиных создать, чтоб пинались туды) и пусть там хоть за флудятсо
<artus> ну так заглаза же ссхи и вичата, и читать дае ненадо ничего)
<artus> andrex, есть же офтопик
<andrex> ну мона оффтопик сюды прикрутить)
<andrex> надо грина ждать
<flylinkdc> я регился по 5-ти шаговому хелпу с сайта ubuntu.ru. думал тут жизнь есть )
<andrex> что он скажет
<flylinkdc> а вы тут обсуждаете какие проблемы?
<andrex> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<artus> flylinkdc, ты один из немногих до кого дошол пятишаговый ман с сайта :D
<artus> flylinkdc, мы тут спим :D
<andrex> flylinkdc, http://www.weechat.org/doc/
<flylinkdc> понятно. а в чем прикол тут спать?
<flylinkdc> вы админы наверно все?
<artus> flylinkdc, нам печеньки дают за то что тут спим :)
<flylinkdc> 14:58:56          -- | Channel #ubuntu-ru: 38 nicks (2 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 36 normals)                                                                                          │ artus
<flylinkdc> упс. чето я мышкой тыкнул. сорри.
<artus> :)
<andrex> бывает
<flylinkdc> чат наверно глючит когда под screen-ом пускаешь. у меня 3g -говономодем. может порвать сессию
<flylinkdc> вот я и сижу под скрином. под ним и mc по уродски пашет
<artus> znc на сервере тебя спасет
<artus> tmux пользуй
<flylinkdc> я тут у вас повишу несколько дней
<flylinkdc> вдруг что полезного узнаю )
<artus> да виси, ток не ругайся и не флуди, для простыней есть всякие пасты
<artus> а так милости просим )
<flylinkdc> пошел гуглить znc и tmux
<UNIm95> flylinkdc:ctrl+b переслать комаду тмуксу
<UNIm95> ctrl+b % двупанельность
<UNIm95> ctrl+b стрелочка перейти в нужную панель
<artus> UNIm95, на f1-5 луче повесить  )
<andrex> ууу скока инфы, ща пол месяца думать буду)
<UNIm95> artus: юзаю дефолт. не мучаюсь =)
<artus> http://hastebin.com/jehocetuwi.cs а я вот это пользуя
<UNIm95> народ. что жрет больше оперативку. лисица или хромиум? с одинаковым набором плагинов
<artus> хром
<artus> лис больше 400 на первую сотню вкладок не жрет
<UNIm95> artus:  А есть синхронизация хром лисца?
<UNIm95> лисица*
<artus> ну ток сторонними разве что
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ку
<Michael72> Получаю сообщение: "E: Пакет python-gi нуждается в переустановке, но найти архив для него не удалось."
<Michael72> И ничего практически не могу сделать. Не установить не удалить
<tagezi> Michael72: а система у тебя какая?
<Michael72> ubuntu 12.10
<tagezi> гдето в репозиториях трабла
<tagezi> что-то ты себе там на вставлял бездумно
<tagezi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?lang=ru&keywords=python-gi&searchon=names
<Michael72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880700/
<tagezi> Michael72: и ты ничего странного там не видишь?
<Michael72> У меня неудачная попытка сделать upgrade, потом сделал downgrade. Тоже неудачно. Теперь стопор из-за этого python-gi
<tagezi> Michael72: у тебя стопор не из-за него, а из-за того что ты как девочка мечишься и определиться не можешь
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880711/
<tagezi> на месте ствоей системы..
<tagezi> как такое можно выполнить?
<Michael72> Я по инструкции типа: http://aboutubuntu.ru/content/daungreid-ubuntu-do-staroi-versii-distributiva
<tagezi> блин.. ну ты видишь что ты сюда скинул?
<tagezi> [15:42:29] <Michael72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880700/ вот это?
<Michael72> Ну, кроме этого есть ещё: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880728/
<SergeyIT> жуть
<tagezi> адская жуть
<Michael72> У меня /var/cache/apt/archives есть несколько deb-пакетов python-gi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880730/
<SergeyIT> а нужной версии нет
<Michael72> Пытаюсь установить: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5880732/
<tagezi> нет что бы заняться чемто полезным для общества
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не сбивай человека с пути...
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да какой это путь? чапает по болоту и на помощь зовёт...
<SergeyIT> у каждого свой путь... и свои грабли
<tagezi> грабли у всех одни и теже: "Не подумал" говорят те у кого смелости хватает )) У тех у кого не хватает, но могут предположить данную ситуацию, говорят: "Плохо подумал", а те что предположить не могут: "Подумал не о том" =)
<Michael72> Я уже несколько месяцев назад пытался сделать upgrade. Появились проблемы, которые решить не удалось. Пришлось сделать  downgrade.
<tagezi> тоесть не подумал.
<Michael72> Тоже долго мучался, туда сюда гонял (downgrade/upgrade). С трудом вспоминаю, что мне тогда помогло.
<tagezi> за фиг знает сколько лет уже, ещё не разу не делал даунгрейд системы, ваще не разу
<SergeyIT> Michael72, а ты заметил, что по данной методе ни у кого ничего не получилось?
<Michael72> У меня получилось в конце концов. Но вроде я удалял полностью kubuntu, а потом заново ставил rubuntu-desktop после удачного downgrade
<tagezi> было как-то снёс начисто, ваще начисто, с форматированием дисков... винда была )
<SergeyIT>  Michael72, тебе зачем это надо?
<Michael72> сейчас похоже, что пакет python-gi встал клином. Ничего не позволяет устанавливать или удалять или переустановить
<tagezi> Michael72: ты слышал о такой вещи как "виртуальная машина"?
<tagezi> я вроде тебе месяц назад расказывал о ней )
<Michael72> о виртуальной машине знаю. Сейчас я влип, не знаю как выкарабкаться. Боюсь даже выключать компьютер, потому что после перегруза может сделаться ещё хуже
<SergeyIT> да хуже уже некуда
<andrex> rubuntu не поддерживается сообществом ubuntu
<tagezi> он сказал что у него 12.10
<tagezi> SergeyIT: хуже есть куда.. вырвать проц и выкинуть в окно )
<SergeyIT> да не знает он, что у него
<andrex> Michael72 | У меня получилось в конце концов. Но вроде я удалял полностью kubuntu, а потом заново ставил rubuntu-desktop
<andrex>           | после удачного downgrade
<Michael72> sudo aptitude --full-resolver upgrade вроде подаёт надежду на выход из тупика. Но там столько качать предлагает. Что устал уже ждать. И есть предположение. что всё равно всё упрётся в этот python-gi
<tagezi> у него тогда не кубунту стояла.. а всё что только можно )
<andrex> на рубунте)
<tagezi> он тогда накотил все столы которые нашёл
<andrex> пакета такого даде нет в убунту
<Michael72> я опечатался не rubuntu, а kubuntu
<tagezi> andrex: python-gi
<tagezi> ?
<andrex> да про рубунту-десктоп я
<tagezi> а )
<SergeyIT> Michael72, так зачем тебе все это?
<Michael72> Что именно?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: грабли у него такие )
<Michael72> Попытка upgrade?
<SergeyIT> зачем?
<Michael72> Просто мне почудилось, что время прошло и теперь upgrade пройдёт удачно.
<Michael72> Причина была в том, что трудно было собирать GoldenDict
<SergeyIT> так у тебя же даунгрейд был, и как ты его апгрейдить собрался?
<Michael72> Приходилось перед сборкой устанавливать часть пакетов из raring
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170525.0
<SergeyIT> Michael72, ааа, за это время можно свой Дикт написать
<Michael72> upgrade делал так: менял содержимое файла /etc/apt/preferences и файла /etc/apt/sources.list, затем команда: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Michael72> Содержимое этих двух файлов у меня сейчас опять такое, как для upgrade. Однако aptitude --full-resolver upgrade качает файлы из quantal
<tagezi> во что нашёл http://ubuntunews.ru/apps/gofris-reset-any-changes-to-ubuntu.html
<tagezi> только опятьже, нужно было до экспериментов пользовать )
 * andrex уполз под стол
<tagezi> самое то для него.. перезагрузился и откат
<tagezi> хотя можно сейчас поставить.. что бы каждый день с утра начинал доунгредиться, раз ему так нравиться
<SergeyIT> tagezi, "Из недостатков, нет русской локализации и пока доступна только для Ubuntu 10.10 и 10.04."
<tagezi> да.. пересобрать он не сможет.. однозначно )
<SergeyIT> ему сначала по его методе надо на 10.х даунгрейдиться
<tagezi> я как-то это даже не читаю.
<tagezi> ну, ему лучше винду и нормальный словарь
 * SergeyIT имеет привычку хотя бы комменты посмотреть )
<tagezi> тут в одном плагине было написано куча каки, про то что вирусы ставит и всё такое... порыл код, вроде ничего не ставит, поставил, вроди ничего не устанавливает
<tagezi> да и после лора привычка ушла.. флуд один сплошной
<tagezi> make никто не отмерил
<tagezi> н*
<[Raiden]> откат хорошая тема на самом деле, крайне нехватает. МОжно заменить снапшотами если сменить фс на бтр или хфс.
<[Raiden]> правда я пользовался снапшотом 1 раз за полтора года.
<[Raiden]> в смысле откатом. А создаются автоматом при установке пакетов
<tagezi> откат нужен если "не подумал"
<SergeyIT> откат не нужен
<[Raiden]> это ощутимо быстрее чем откат из бэкапа. + чаще о создании бекапа люди вспоминают после какой-либо траблы.
<[Raiden]> а тут только ставишь 1 пакет и выделяешь запас места для корня и больше не думаешь ниочем.
<tagezi> я думаю изночально не думаешь ни очем )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], вот ставлю новую версию не удаляя старую и откаты не нужны
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем мир субъективной реальности. Вам не нужны, значит не нужны. А я например в той же винде использовал неоднократно чиня чужие компы и экономя кучу времени
<SergeyIT> у меня на 2-х компах еще 10.04 стоит - 14.04 выйдет тогда заменю
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], уже давно зарекся к чужим компам подходить )
<[Raiden]> ну вот и получается, что ничего не нужно, потому что ничего не делаем )
<SergeyIT> ага )
<[Raiden]> нехочухи.
<andrex> а зависимости откатывает? btrfs)
<[Raiden]> она откатывает на предыдущее состояние. Если там ок с зависимостями, то тоже будет ок
<[Raiden]> и ещё появляется возможность маунтить как корень конкретный снапшот ) Без отката на него реально
<[Raiden]> Ну в общем, там много ненужных возможностей )
<SergeyIT> вечер
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<artus> Kyshtynbai, не кукуй, кукушка сломаетцо
<SergeyIT> кукушка вечна
<andrex> а нифига, ща тапкой кину и все)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: вечер? скоро ночь уже )
<tagezi> блин, у нас зима кажись пришла (
<SergeyIT> tagezi, снег уже выпал?
<[Raiden]> фины замерзнут и мы больше не увидим мобилки с винфонм?
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не замерзнут, к нам греться приедут
<[Raiden]> я против )
<SergeyIT> да просто погодный радар сломался http://meteoinfo.by/radar/?q=RUSP
<SergeyIT> анимация забавная
<Kyshtynbai> А зочем гугол ютуб поломал? Где все видео, что мне понравились? Где каменты? Я негодую.
<[Raiden]> мои на месте.
<[Raiden]> тебя кто-то другой поломал мб.
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai:  ты ссейчас в какой стране находишься?
<Kyshtynbai> В Россиюшке.
<Kyshtynbai> Щас впн швеццкий попробую.
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai:  а проксю немецкую не используешь?
<Kyshtynbai> Нихтъ в данный момент.
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai:  а кэш почистить не хочешь?
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг понг понг...
<Kyshtynbai> Не, один фиг. Из Швэции то же самое.
<UNIm95>  Kyshtynbai:  е тебя не было дисконнекта
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, снег не выпал, но холодать начинает
<UNIm95> У тебя*
<Kyshtynbai> Когда?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у нас тоже похолодало
<tagezi> UNIm95: он успел раньше чем он начался )
<tagezi> а может мне просто с походами так везёт ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: Kyshtynbai: да прям сейчас. перезайди в аккаунт гугла
<tagezi> туда куда едим там +14 обещают.. хотя вроде специально поюжнее присматривал место )
<Kyshtynbai> UNIm95: точно. перелогинился все запахало
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<UNIm95>  Kyshtynbai: да няма за шо
<tagezi> UNIm95: мне то зачем?
<Kyshtynbai> А в Маааскве жара такая что я второй кондей зокозал во вторую конмату, потому что сил нету это терпеть.
<UNIm95> tagezi: первая часть и тебя касалась. вторая только для Kyshtynbai
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты бы ещё переменные и цвклы печатал тогда )
<tagezi> первая часть .. вторая )
<UNIm95> tagezi: да не вопрос =)
<UNIm95> Кто мне напомнит нафига я перешел с лисицы на хромиум?
<tagezi> что бы удобнее было
<tagezi> мне например удобнее
<tagezi> ваще лису терпеть не могу
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  а что в нем удобней?
<UNIm95> я сейчас назад ушел
<UNIm95> и начал замечать что хром выжирает всю оперативу. из-за чего и ушел
<tagezi> у меня хром ничего не выжирает
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ну достигни 40 вкладок
<UNIm95> и тогда поговорим
<tagezi> не нужно 100500 вкладок открывать с видео и флешем и всё будет типтом, хотя и так до 20 вкладок почти не заметно
<UNIm95> tagezi:  лисица в том же положении только 500 выжирает =)
<UNIm95> из 2 гб
<tagezi> UNIm95: я не занимаюсь садомазо с использованием браузера, и даже не могу понять зачем нужно одновременно держать 40 вкладок открытых.. могу себе представить 5-6, и то уже струдом и с оговоркой что человек бездарь и терпеть не может порядок, в
<tagezi> том числе и в голове
<SergeyIT> но это же круто - 100 вкладок открыть
<UNIm95> Просто и закладки уже переполнены. поэтому некоторые страницы так держу
<SergeyIT> а потом задать вопрос, ответ на который в гугле на первой строке
<tagezi> UNIm95: научись гуглом пользоваться наконец, не мучай систему..
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: а какой вопрос
<tagezi> закладки у него переполнены и поэтому 40 вкладок открыто
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты о чем?
 * tagezi вспомнил анекдот: "Папа, ты с кем разговариваешь?"
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: все говорили что хром быстрый, вот ты и перешел, как и все перешедшие ) Сча не редко вижу тех кто возвращается.
<tagezi> я 2 месяца на лисе провёл, ничего в ней хорошего не вижу
<tagezi> особенно если есть гугл-акаунт, лиса это гиря которая тянет вниз
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  не совсем.  переходил из-за отсутствия синхронизации. но пропустил выход Sync
<[Raiden]> я использую xmarks в нескольких браузерах.  Т.е. в основном для синхронизации между разными браузерами.
<[Raiden]> хотя у нас задачи могут не совпадать, например с мобилы я не хожу по веб.
<[Raiden]> или крайне редко
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  xmars синхронизирует и пароли?
<tagezi> у меня чел на работе ссылки сохранял через принтскрин и потом в ворд вставлял.. вы не пробовали? очень эфектно выглядит )))
<[Raiden]> да, можно отключить
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]: спасибо.
<[Raiden]> для оперы ег оправда нет, для ие , фф и хрома есть
<UNIm95> да кому это опера нужна? особенно после перехода на вебкит
<UNIm95> эта*
<tagezi> гугл опять почту обновил
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-17
<DartSmjkfuE> привет
<DartSmjkfuE> есть кто? есть кто в винде шарит
<andrex> !windows > DartSmjkfuE
<ubuntuhelp> DartSmjkfuE, please see my private message
<IlyaLevin> Привет, народ. Вопрос - как поставить VLC дефолтным плеером?
<IlyaLevin> Поменял в параметрах системы, но все равно видео открывается стандартным плеером.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> свойства нужного типа файла. там поменять программу. по крайней мере так было в гноме2
<IlyaLevin> А это где прописано?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> свойства обычно по правой кнопе мыши на файле
<_d4vid> ky..
<artus> ку
<andrex> q
<avas> Всем Добрый!!
<avas> Подскажите никто не сталкивался с таким фокусом : иксы не логинятся а в терминале логинится. Как поправить? Подскажите пожалста
<andrex> !log > avas
<ubuntuhelp> avas, please see my private message
<avas> спасибо! попробую разобраться
<avas> подскажите что сделать в ответ на эту надпись в логе xsession-errors?
<avas> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<Michael72> Как победить такую проблему? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5884883/
<artus> вечер двоешники :)
<rekcuFniarB> Michael72: sudo apt-get install -f
<Michael72> apt-get install -f даже не пытается исправить проблему с пакетом linux-image-3.5.0-37-generic
<Michael72> Я так понял должен быть /sbin/depmod, которого у меня нет
<rekcuFniarB> пакет module-init-tools или kmod, смотря что за версия дистра.
<rekcuFniarB> Когда научишься пользоваться поиском?
<artus> а зачем? ты же дежурный на гугле сегодня )
<rekcuFniarB> Столько лет пользуешься убунтой, а искать пакет до сих пор не можешь.
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, на packages.ubuntu.com сломали поиск по содержимому пакетов.
<rekcuFniarB> На сайт совсем забили что ли? Описания пакетов уже не менее года как сломали и не чинят.
<rekcuFniarB> Для lucid описания есть, а для версий выше нет.
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<artus> Kyshtynbai, ну кукуй, кукушка сломаетцо
<artus> уря, вчера выходной, сегодня выходной, завтра выходной, ляпота
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37438
<Kyshtynbai> У меня титановая).
<andrex> rekcuFniarB, ubuntu.com на #ubuntu
<andrex> avas свалил( убью
<[Raiden]> Я сегодня окончательно влюбился в андройд, сделав хардваре резет и потом титаниум бекапом восстановил вообще всё, вифи точки с настройками , валлпаперы, иконки на столе.
<[Raiden]> В общем это меня несказанно порадовало )
<[Raiden]> сэкономило как бы массу времени и часть интереснйо инфы.
<Kyshtynbai> А что заставило ресет сделать?
<[Raiden]> да прошивал прошивку с другого региона. И захотел вернуть свой
<[Raiden]> для тех кто просто пользуется это может и не нужно.
<[Raiden]> в моем случае без октата настроек нельзя было сделать или сложно. Я нашел программу которая делает в 2 клика. Возможность найти программу когда есть задача - тоже как бы плюс, особенно если она делает то что ты хочеш ьв полном объёме.
<Kyshtynbai> Согласен.
<OnkelTem> Я фигею с flibusta. Такая тормозная, что просто пропасть
<OnkelTem> Что они там делают то? Нужно просто выдать файл...
<[Raiden]> может на виртуальном компе крутятся с кучей других
<[Raiden]> или у людей по ночам в среду аппетит на книги
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VinGOfqn1Zc
<[Raiden]> всервно тихо
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9347/193687024.3/0_b078b_d967beb1_orig
<[Raiden]> удивительно ,но мне понравился яндекс шелл для андройда. Думаю поюзать его какое-то время для разнообразия.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], зачем он тебе?
<[Raiden]> конкретно не зачем. Для развлечения\отдыха от типичного ифейса моег отелефона.
<[Raiden]> и так получилось что я использую много программ от яндекса...
<[Raiden]> метро, карты ,погоду, электрички, фотки...
<[Raiden]> вообще под андройд мног опо своему удачных шеллов. Мне понравилис ьпрактически все котоыре я видел кроме двух  ( от лж и MiHome )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-18
<fr1lancer> Привет!
<icCE> re
<fr1lancer> Как всетаки решить проблему с разрешением экрана в убунту, на 1920х1080 ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а что с разрешением? умвр
<fr1lancer> Да ставлю ос если не alternate изображения нет, это из-за переходника DVI на видео карту. nVidia. Подключил телек по HDMI систему поставил, но разрешение экрана выше чем 1024 не ставится, хотя монитор на 1920х1080 работает.
<fr1lancer> Пробовал поправить ситуацию через gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, тогда система вообще не подгружает окна.
<fr1lancer> Не менять же монитор :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уверен что если система не видит разрешения выше 1024 то виноват монитор а не драйвера?
<fr1lancer> Драйвера свежие ставил 310е
<fr1lancer> Я уверен что это переходник с dvi на vga
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в live режиме 1920 работает?
<fr1lancer> Видимо действительно убунту только для избранных по праву рождения и прерасположенности только достается ))
<fr1lancer> Нет
<fr1lancer> В лив режиме не работает тоже.
<fr1lancer> В live вообще нет изображения изначально nosignal
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nomodeset или как то так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если железо не сильно экзотическое, то изкоробочные дрова нормально идут. можно еще ядро взять из kernel-mainline
<fr1lancer> Ядро это сложно.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если у тебя проприетарные то да, могут быть сложности. а так http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<fr1lancer> Проприетарные стоят да
<fr1lancer> Система стоит все работает вот только разрешение не ставится высокое какое нужно. А ядро я не умею ставить
<fr1lancer> В инете смотрел так и не нашел нормальный рецепт, все как то на астральном уровне между собойчик какойто у пользователей раздувающих эту проблему.
<fr1lancer> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<fr1lancer> !xserver
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xserver'
<fr1lancer> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<fr1lancer> !xorg.conf
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<teddyp1cker> тренировка ботов?)
<fr1lancer> teddyp1cker: как разрешение сделать nvidia стоит карта, 1920х1080 ?
<fr1lancer> Ладно сам покручу
<fr1lancer> !xorg.conf
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<andrex> !xrandr > fr1lancer
<ubuntuhelp> fr1lancer, please see my private message
<andrex> !modeline > fr1lancer
<andrex> !askthebot > fr1lancer
<fr1lancer> а потом куда сгенреное
<fr1lancer> сгенереное
<andrex> в xorg.conf
<andrex> очевидно же
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Ну понг, и что?
<fr1lancer> Да ну к черту
<fr1lancer> Бред какойто вроде развиваются а уже установить толком не получается систему без проблем.
<fr1lancer> Как я могу её рекомендовать пользователям ? Да никак! =)
<teddyp1cker> ты опиши нормально что за карта как монитор подключен (по поводу разрешения)
<fr1lancer> Карта nVidia 560Ti Монитор VGA на карточке DVI-VGA
<fr1lancer> Поэтому я думаю проблеммы.
<fr1lancer> монитор-[VGA]------[DVI]-[VGA]-карточка
<icCE> flylinkdc думаю дело в vga
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/b/0/2/d/6/846b10a9f5ec4134f63af1d6792.gif
<andrex> нифига, вга тут не причем, у мня такаяже была я и в вга и в hdmi dvi втыкал разрешение вставало без костылей в 1920 1080
<[Raiden]> а вы про что
<[Raiden]> монитор\экран не всегда отдает инфу иксам и требуется ручная донастройка.
<andrex> вот это да
<[Raiden]> мониторов много  и есть испорченные \ кривые.
<andrex> но ручную я сказал как сделать, но у него чето не получается, видимо из-за рук
<[Raiden]> ручная обычн опредполагает создание моделайн в ксорг.конф
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере это 1 из старых и до сих пор работающих методов
<[Raiden]> а без конфигов на лету можно командйо xrandr
<[Raiden]> https://vk.com/video1240618_107743439
<andrex> а вот и я про тоже
<ivavako> ...
<artus> утра
<andrex> ночи
<[Raiden]> вечерка...
<[Raiden]> http://www.bagnet.org/news/world/222158
<rekcuFniarB> А что за фигня на ubuntu.com?
<[Raiden]> впервые вижу
<rekcuFniarB> Док-станция какая нибудь...
<[Raiden]> жаль что они на гном ставку сделали в итоге пришлось изобретать свой ифейс. лучше бы написали пару полезных прикладных программ. Жаль время и средства ))
<[Raiden]> хотя во время гном2 возможно ставка имела смысл.
<[Raiden]> Надо себе на андройд шелл похожий на убунут тач замутить, чиста побаловаться с недельку боковым доком.
<[Raiden]> сразу как яндекс шелл надоест
<[Raiden]> если станет известно про что анонс - крикните
<rekcuFniarB> Через четыре дня наверное только узнаем.
<[Raiden]> неслабо оформили сайт http://joxi.ru/tour/linux
<_d4vid> ky..
<rekcuFniarB> О нет, только не мишель!
<andrex> ???
<_d4vid> ))))
<[Raiden]> день загадок
<_d4vid> содуко..
<_d4vid> кто чем занят?
<_d4vid> Рейден пробывал пеарос?
 * andrex думает...
<[Raiden]> не, я редко что пробую. Староват стал прыгать туда-сюда.
<_d4vid> ну в виртуалке имел ввиду)
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> последнее что я пробовал , netrunner
<[Raiden]> это такой мод убунты с кде перенастроенным.
<_d4vid> кстати минитубе проигрывает быстрее и главное проц. не загружает.. советую всем любителям ютуба)
<[Raiden]> мне больше нравится дефолтный\классический кде, поэтому дальше 1 просмотра не пошло.
<[Raiden]> http://www.netrunner-os.com/
<[Raiden]> а форки гнома я не готов смотреть как минимум ещё года 3 :)  Я слишком зол на этот проект + сырые они.
<[Raiden]> и время жаль
<_d4vid> йде + сандербирд
<_d4vid> лол
<_d4vid> *кде
<_d4vid> куда делса кмайл?
<_d4vid> ))
<_d4vid> ладно спат.. бб
<[Raiden]> мне лично кмейл не подходит, т.к. у меня дуалбут и общая папка почты в обоих ос.
<[Raiden]> громоптица подошла. До неё долго использовал оперу как почтовик и запасной бровсер, тоже с общей папкой
<Michael72> _d4vid, что? какие-то проблемы с kmail?
<mrplzhp> всем здравствуйте
<mrplzhp> как сделать чтобы владелец daemon назначал права как от юзера? чтобы у юзеров были права как свои, просто хостинг делаю
<SmokedCheese> chmod? chown?
<artus> те группа нужна
<mrplzhp> apache перекинуть в users? правильно?
<artus> нафига?
<SmokedCheese> su user; chmod +w, может так
<artus> в общую группу
<mrplzhp> если новые файлы появятся, то снова команды выполнять?
<SmokedCheese> апачем добавляешь ерунду в папку юзера?
<[Raiden]> почитай ещё про suid bit и sgid  в man chmod и потренеруйся на кошках
<[Raiden]> может пригодится
<[Raiden]> дошли руки посмотреть что такое пеар ос названный выше
<[Raiden]> http://pearlinux.fr/wp-content/uploads/yootheme/home_warp_teaser.png - такой картинки хватило.
<[Raiden]> Хотел бы так, уже сидел бы на хакинтоше.
<[Raiden]> )
<Romul> всем привет
<Romul> при подключении через radmin вылазит куча окон как от них избавится
<[Raiden]> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/Phoronix/~3/nVn5OBC0M4A/vr.php
<andrex> [Raiden], иди спи уже :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> давно ночами не сидел. Посижу ещё )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-19
<andrex> а я вот сижу и думаю, обновить сервак иль пускай работает)
<icCE> re
<fr1lancer> Хочу док. станцию+убунтуфон )
<SmokedCheese> Offoffoff:
<nF0rc3r> Всем хай! Хелп, ubuntu 13.04 Xfce, вместо раскладки клавиатуры два пустых квадрата, переключение работате нормально вроде
<[Raiden]> Никогда 20 огромных томов не сделают революции, её сделают маленькие карманные книжки в двадцать су (с) фортунки, Вольтер.
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], наивным он был, хватит и листовок, как показала история
<[Raiden]> почему интересно w64codecs практически пустой пакет?
<SergeyIT> потомучто "всеужеукралидонас"
<[Raiden]> ты какой-то смешной, но бесполезный.
<[Raiden]> ещё архив кодеков от 2007 года, в котором 3 файла.
<[Raiden]> И ещё как узнать что текущий мплейер подхватил ц32 кодеки?
<[Raiden]> w
<[Raiden]> Я убег, если кто ответи, потом прочту.
<c5h12> всем здорово
<andrex> дарова пентан :D
<c5h12> :D
<c5h12> к Линуксу не относится, и вообще жуткий оффтоп, но сегодня поймал Бэтмена
<c5h12> в оконной раме вроде мыши что-то лежало
<c5h12> я всё думал, как её туда угораздило попасть
<c5h12> ну и такой думаю, не вечно же ей там валяться
<c5h12> взял салфетку, чтоб не испачкаться
<c5h12> схватил её
<c5h12> а она возьми да зашипи
<c5h12> звук как у телека с белым шумом
<c5h12> в переводе на человеческий: "Я Бэтмен!"
<c5h12> теперь он в импровизированной хате, на днях выпущу на волю
<c5h12> фоток наделал, видео снял
<c5h12> только шипение не стал снимать - у мышки и так стресс
<c5h12> а она от страха шипит
<c5h12> думаю теперь, просто в лес унести или на дачу
<c5h12> прочёл, что они насекомых вредных ловят
<artus> какой поток сознания :)
<c5h12> ага, сам в шоке :D
<andrex> радости то скока
<andrex> !enter > c5h12
<ubuntuhelp> c5h12, please see my private message
<c5h12> всё, понял
<c5h12> пардон за оффтоп, просто не каждый день летучую мышь в квартире вижу :D
<artus> вне в офтопе дело)
<artus> теперь топай сверчков ловить, покормить то животину надо
<andrex> если она тя уапнула скоро превратишся в мышь))
<andrex> ц
<c5h12> если верить сказкам про Спайдермена, то я стану Бэтменом
<andrex> мышью
<c5h12> нет, человеческие гены тож останутся
<c5h12> а вот сверчков в пол-первого ночи ловить устану... Да и дождь идёт, животину отпускать совестно.
<andrex> mousemen
<c5h12> Andrex, mouse - это наземная мышь. У меня bat - летучая
<andrex> да пофиг
<andrex> ты буш наземная летучая мышь xD
<c5h12> Она так прикольно скалится, когда разозлится. Один в один пёсик с таблички "Осторожно, злая собака"
<c5h12> я её погладил, она такую физиономию сделала. Вот всё думаю, попробовать ей свой палец дать в зубки или прокусит?
<c5h12> сокол так один раз укусил, хотя до крови всё равно не смог
<SergeyIT> отпусти за окно и не мучай
<c5h12> дык я и собираюсь отпустить
<c5h12> дома держу, если только больна животина
<c5h12> а щас дождь, ещё простынет
<artus> угу, куда ж она под дождь то без сопог резиновых и зонта
<c5h12> точняк! Дать ей бэт-сапоги и бэт-зонтик, и посадить в бэт-мобиль
<c5h12> Порой чувство, что я живу в Готэме
<c5h12> единственное, что всерьёз раздражает во втором Бэтмене - что какому-то тучному психу дали прозвище человека-пингвина. Видать, сценаристы сами виндузятники, терминал увидели, испугались, и излили свои проблемы на экран.
<artus> сделай из нее бет-шашлык и не заморачивайсо
<c5h12> да ну, я из своих гостей шашлыка не делаю
<c5h12> и вообще, я не тролль, чтоб на всё живое смотреть как на еду
<c5h12> лучше проапгрейжу её снаряжение, и будет покруче беспилотника
<artus> реактивные ускорители на нее вешай
<Kyshtynbai> А я шуроповёрт купил. До чего крутая вещь. Как раньше-то обходился...
<tagezi> всем привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<andrex> ыыы Run ./configure first you idiot.
<andrex> бубунта ругаецо(
<SergeyIT> логично ругается
<artus> Kyshtynbai, купи перф и лобзик и ваааще в нирвану впадеш :D
<Kyshtynbai> artus: дадада перф это тема.
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, знаешь, зачем шлиц на шурупах?
<tagezi> SergeyIT:  интересно, и зачем физику шлиц на шурупах? )
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/104438618743851678614/posts/P3TMhDyD4nb
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: чтоб зокручивать).
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, чтобы молоток не отскакивал
<aleksei`> всем доброй ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-20
<tagezi> всем утра
<AndrewEagle> Всем привет. Как в evince сделать прокрутку на левую кнопку мыши вместо средней?
<akaWolf> добрый день
<akaWolf> "Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel."
<akaWolf> не подскажете, как лечится?
<andrex> а че перед этим делал?
<andrex> как к этому пришел вобщем)
<andrex> хотя
<andrex> конфиг груба покажи
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<andrex> чет ты уснул походу
<andrex> root= правь
<akaWolf> andrex: да не
<akaWolf> я тут, пробовал
<akaWolf> я и ручками загружаться пробовал
<akaWolf> root=/dev/sda1
<akaWolf> поставил
<akaWolf> правильно
<akaWolf> не загружается (
<akaWolf> я так понял, ядро не может прочесть файл /sbin/init
<akaWolf> и паникует
<andrex> ну значит нету у тя init на sda1
<akaWolf> есть
<akaWolf> посмотрел уже
<aleksei`> всем ку
<akaWolf> хз, почему так
<akaWolf> переустановка не помогла
<andrex> ну тогда пробуй что он тебе предлагае
<andrex> Try passing init= option to kernel.
<akaWolf> так пробовал
<akaWolf> он вообще не видит, видимо
<akaWolf> файлов
<akaWolf> на этом диске
<andrex> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<akaWolf> хороший квест )
<akaWolf> я с другого компа пишу
<akaWolf> тот не подключен к сети пока
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2013_07&new=13
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  Тебе говорить нескем.
<UNIm95> ?
<brestows> UNIm95 а что тут так и бурлит жизнь ?
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну по чему? ubuntuhelp очень приятный собеседник )
<UNIm95>  brestows:  до гном 3 unity народа было больше =(
<tagezi> да, теперь видимо меньше проблем стало
<UNIm95> tagezi:  исходя из принципа нет убунты нет проблем?
<tagezi> UNIm95: нет, просто она стала меньше глючить )
<[Raiden]> пиарить канал над ои реалньо помогать, тогда может выйдет чего. А 33 челвоека для флуда маловато.
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Чушь. у меня с 12.04 постоянная ошибка с cpu-freqd
<[Raiden]> надо хотя бы 100
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, то что у тебя ошибка это не зачит что система глючная
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  года 2 назад было 100 даже ночью =)
<UNIm95> tagezi:  в 10.10 небыло
<UNIm95> и 11.04 тоже
<tagezi> UNIm95: систему уже куча сотовых операторов взяло на вооружение, и не жалуются
<[Raiden]> Ну было побольше, да. несколько проектов всех распугали )
<tagezi> UNIm95: 2 года назад не было тут 100 и днём, максимум 34-38 человек наскрибсти можно было
<UNIm95> tagezi: В смысле? как серверное оборудование? это винде там из 2 процентов выбираться надо
<[Raiden]> катился в гору камень гном2 ,а потом превратился на середине пути в квадрат.
<[Raiden]> и ппц
<tagezi> UNIm95: сотовые с телефонами и планшетами вообщето работают
<UNIm95> tagezi:  извиняюсь. выход 10.04 был 3 года назад
<tagezi> сейчас соц сетей столько что об ирке многие даже не слышали
<UNIm95> tagezi: Android!= классически линукс стек
<tagezi> нафига сюда лезть если в г+ можно флудить сколько влезет
<tagezi> UNIm95: я гдето сказал про андройд?
<UNIm95> (19:46:07) tagezi: UNIm95: сотовые с телефонами и планшетами вообщето работают
<tagezi> UNIm95: ты сас с собой говоришь? )
<tagezi> сам*
<UNIm95> на телефонах андроид
<tagezi> UNIm95: я про убунту говорю
<[Raiden]> проект гном каноникал получается 2 раза встал боком. Сначала тем что почти никак не равивался и выкатил хз что, а потом спустя пару лет началось переписывание юнити на кути, получается ещё 2 года потери из-за ставки на технологии гнома и гтк. Со
<[Raiden]>  стороны это можно так увидеть.
<tagezi> угу, а у финов только нокиа производит телефоны.. =)))
<UNIm95> tagezi: А ты про инициативу. для мобильных платформ? тогда норм.
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Поддержу
<[Raiden]> jolla мб оживет
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: только если цена низкой будет. а не такая высокая как у N900
<[Raiden]> поглядим ) Как минимум на 1 телефон их хватит
<UNIm95> у qt есь поддержка LDAP?
<[Raiden]> ну это в гугл
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и как ты предлогаешь пиарить канал?
<[Raiden]> Ну не знаю ) сувать его  в разные ресурсы, наверное
<tagezi> раньше хоть веб интерфейс был на сайте, теперь фиг найдёшь его
<[Raiden]> ого )
<[Raiden]> вот это мир
<[Raiden]>  Графический стек Ubuntu 13.10 обогнал по производительности OS X - Ресурс Phoronix провёл достаточно любопытный тест
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37467
<tagezi> ну, тесты это почти что статистика.. а чтатистика это почти лож )
<UNIm95> По поводу веб морды фринода: Анонимно не зайдешь.
<UNIm95> Если Phoronix не налажал то все ок.
<UNIm95> главное что бы старые карточки поддержали
<tagezi> это у меня спор с бывшей еной был. я ей "Это работает быстрее". она: "Да тут пока кнопку ныйдёшь 100 лет пройдёт".. ну и нафига спрашиваеться эта производительность по тестам, когда по факту всравно медленнее )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  после чего жена стала бывшей =)
<tagezi> не, бывшей она стала намного раньше ))
<UNIm95> tagezi:  тогда чего спорили после?
<[Raiden]> простите за офтоп ) http://img11.nnm.me/3/1/8/6/5/8a436cd8a5025b88e671525c7f9.gif
<tagezi> ну, у меня дочь есть.. я к ним в гости приезжаю.. она фотошоп любит и ну и винду автоатом ибоо в нём кнопки в знакомых местах.. а я доче кубунту поставил
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  да нет почти в тему
<tagezi> [Raiden]: можно в гугл+ вбросить.. у убуното ру-локо 2к фоловеров ))
<[Raiden]> Ну напиши, типа заходите ещё и в ирц. Ну и как зайти.
<[Raiden]> Я не пользуюсь г+
<tagezi> убунто ру-локо - это скай-заведует помоемй.. он был создан ещё до появления сообществ в г+
<tagezi> лан, нужно текст составить для соз сетей
<tagezi> соц*
<[Raiden]> может конечно оно и не нужно. Ирк старый протокол.
<artus> кому хоца потрепатцо есть жеж hangouts
<tagezi> artus: ты вообще антисоциален )) даже в г+ не постися
<tagezi> собака твоя? )
<[Raiden]> да чег оему там делать, он дебианщик.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> моя
<artus> tagezi, да как то все не доберерусь :)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а г+ то тут причем? и у него кстати там, помоему всего пару постов про линух, остальное мультики и клипы всякие )
<[Raiden]> ну я про убунтовский тусняк там
<tagezi> да там наша активистская ячейка ваще молчит.. и скай перестал печатать даже.. весь в игрульки ушёл
<tagezi> там только висилиск свой блог пиарит и всё )
<tagezi> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/652688
<Philipp2007> Торвальдсу скучно видать )) С юмором мужик.
<tagezi> ну, 20 лет линух разробатывать, естественно скучно
<Philipp2007> Он наверное и не ожидал что так все завертится. На весь мир известен
<[Raiden]> Одному финскому студенут повезло...
<SergeyIT> вляпался...(
<[Raiden]> МОжет тогда реально небыло лучшег оварианта для гну чем это ядро ) Или небыло кандидатов вообще.
<Philipp2007> Ну Столману наверное обидно что приставку GNU в линуксе часто отпускают ))
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117986073065899301244/posts/UvL6eZhE4zA
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/vAIK8 =))
<artus> хы, мыш нелетучий
<tagezi> ладно, всем спать )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-07-21
<tagezi> всем привет )
<artus> lfhja
<artus> дароф
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37472
<artus> tagezi, рейдена подменяеш? :)
<tagezi> не )
<tagezi> просто новость такая.. форум ломанули
<tagezi> значит скоро и ланчпад и убунту уан пойдт следом
<andrex> а и пофих
<artus> таким и надо :D
<andrex> дадада
<tagezi> ну вы ваще юезжалостные )
<tagezi> б*
<artus> йаковарен :D
<flyway> чето нифига не выходит с настройкой терминала
<flyway> ктото пользуется urxvt?
<artus> че не выходит?
<flyway> шрифты конченые и не меняются нифига
<flyway> прописывал разные xft
<artus> меняютцо
<flyway> выводит вообще какойто левый шрифт
<artus> курим ман по настройке
<flyway> да курим-курим) уже капает, как курим - толку нифига =)
<flyway> а терминал - самый удачный для лоу систем
<flyway> urxvt - 8-16 метров в памяти
<artus> у тя 64 метра памяти?
<flyway> сравнение sakura -34 метра, gnome-terminal 178 метров
<flyway> гиг
<flyway> 1Г у меня
<artus> эммм, весь гном 170 метров занимает, гномо терминал 14 кушает, чето ты не то куриш
<flyway> это не значит, что мне не жалко 20% памяти для гноме терминала
<flyway> запусти топ и посмотри сколько он отжирает - у меня опера меньше ест
<flyway> сакура - 30 если не открывать настройки
<flyway> когда настройки догружает в память тоже около 170 метров
<artus> flyway, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-21_11-43-00_shot.png 13 метров занимает, бросай курить веники несвежие
<flyway> причем тут xfce
<artus> flyway, я тебе показал сколько гномотерминал кушает
<artus> в хатопе выделен, в самом низу
<flyway> 145 метров?
<artus> не тупи, смотрим в столбец рес
<flyway> а вирт это че?
<artus> а это левая , если в нее смотреть у меня гигов 10ть занято :D
<flyway> VIRT — полный объем виртуальной памяти, которую занимает процесс
<artus> а причем тут виртуальная ?
<flyway> а какая еще? виртуальная складывается из оперативки и свопа
<tagezi> flyway: может лучше тогда иксы Х-сервер поднять из консоли и не париться? занимает меньше всего
<flyway> если есть чтото в свопе
<artus> flyway, а если нету? и всего 3 гига рама, а занято в виртуальной 9ть?
<tagezi> хотя можно и не полнимать.. нафига.. )
<flyway> ну он обычно у всех и поднят из консоли
<flyway> как еще то
<flyway> а на нем уже выстроены вм и дескотоп
<tagezi> )) не, я про то что сидеть в консольке
<flyway> они кстати не так много занимают
<tagezi> зачем тебе вм и декстоп?
<flyway> я бы не против, приложения то в-основном под иксы
<flyway> переключаться между окнами в консоли, где подняты иксы
<tagezi> ну так их ибез декстопа можно запускать, если очень нужно.. хотя почти всё что под иксы есть олее навороченое под консоль
<flyway> можно и без них, количества консолей не хватит
<artus> flyway, заглаза их если че
<flyway> получится 1 приложение - 1 консоль
<tagezi> перекурил )
<artus> зачем ? а тмуксы всякие и скрины? а фоновые задачи?
<artus> двоешник :D
<flyway> мне из вм-ок больше всего опенбокс прикалывает - ничего лишнего
<artus> да и tty если че как грязи )
<flyway> и десктоп нафик не нужен
<tagezi> flyway: ну значит и консольки хватит )
<artus> flyway, иди на pekwm посмотри, он ваше 7 метров весит, и все 3 конфига кил 800 кажись занимают
<tagezi> только бросай курить то что куришь и начинай курить маны )
<tagezi> у меня консоли 7 мегов ест.. как гном может 170 есть? ))
<artus> tagezi, гном шел весь кушает 145 :D
<tagezi> ну, весь да, я согласен.. я про гном-терминал )) не реальная какая-то цыфра
<UNIm95> flyway: ты путаеш виртуальную память с реальным потреблением
<flyway> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0721/h_1374397242_6902856_8e92929453.png
<flyway> вот у меня гном и сакура
<artus> ну гном 21 метр, ном
<flyway> 192 метра
<artus> ну ты наркомааан
<flyway> сакура не вписалась, ща сделаю
<artus> тебе 3 человека сказали уже куда смотреть )
<artus> flyway, а зделай ка f6 и сортировку по вирт )) и посчитаемс :D
<flyway> UNIm95: что такое виртуальная память по-твоему и что за реальное потребление?
<artus> flyway, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%D0%B8%D1%80%D1%82%D1%83%D0%B0%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D0%BF%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8F%D1%82%D1%8C кури до просветления
<UNIm95> artus:  Спасибо. ты быстрее
<UNIm95> мне гуглить для ответа не пришлось
<artus> вобщем пора у убунтоводов отбирать консольку совсем, пусть кнопашки жамкают , ато читать вообще разучились
<UNIm95> artus: ненене. а как мне по ссш к сервакам подключаться?
<artus> UNIm95, поставш рдп, поднимеш на серваках иксы и будеш как все бунтоводы, мышкотыкательствовать :D
<tagezi> )
<UNIm95> artus: ты пьян, иди домой проспись. на сервак иксы ставить.
<artus> UNIm95, не, тут жеж есть фанаты такого ))
<artus> причем в качестве феерии кеды натягивают :D
<artus> причем какого то фига рдп поднимают, чтоб штатно вендой ходить :D
<UNIm95> artus: с непомуком и аконади?
<artus> UNIm95, я не вдавался в подробности, я в осадок выпал :)
<UNIm95> единственное для чего иксы на серваке нужны: для SIP-Skype преобразования. но там флюкса хватает
<artus> UNIm95, эммм, а астериск не ?
<UNIm95> artus: так все равно нужен клиент скапа а он без иксов не запускается
<UNIm95> скайпа
<artus> нафига тебе скайп ?
<artus> чего за схема такая мутная?
<UNIm95> artus: хз нахрена нужна была. но вроде один номер скайпа для техподдержки
<UNIm95> хз как они это допилили.
<artus> нафига оно на сервере  - вот в чем вопрос )
<artus> если не голос - то заглаза транспорт в жабир, если голос - то нафиг оно ненадо на сервере всеравно :D
<UNIm95> artus: эта хрень висела на прокси/веб серваке фирмы.
<artus> если в качестве звонка с вебморды - то почему скайп а не астериск? вобщем непонятно )
<UNIm95>  artus: какую схему ты сейчас предлагаешь?
<artus> я ж не знаю схему вашу, но если принять звонок с вебморды - то в астериску а там по сипклиентам иил если адо то на хардварный телефон выводить звонок
<UNIm95> artus: Там на сайте висит имя юзера у скайпа. человек кликом/поискам набирает на этот номер. дальше проброс в офис по сир телефонам.
<UNIm95> Народ почему лисица ничего с pdf не делает? приклике не придлакает сохранить. только через правую мышки
<Romul> всем привет
<Romul> поставил радмин, всё хорошо работает подключается, но во viewer куча окон образуется. копался в настройках. но не нашел где исправить
<tagezi> Romul: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAdmin вот это что ли?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> aleksei`: ку
<tagezi> )
<artus> http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-07-21_16-49-37_shot.png жесть жестяная :D
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> artus: тут?
<artus> аха
<tagezi> вопрос отпал, его правила канала трактуют неоднозначно, я его вычеркнул )
<artus> да говори
<tagezi> дане, я просто послание в соцсети пишу )
<tagezi> типа попиарить канал немного )
<artus> данунафиг :)
<tagezi> artus: фридон ваще запретил входы на каналы не зарегистрированым пользователям ии это чисто на наш канал так?
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/653554
<artus> нанаш, ну оно делалось в целях защиты он набегов школоло
<tagezi> artus: чо ну нафиг? а кикать кого? ты скоро все команды с этим спокойствием забудешь =)
<[Raiden]> а кончилось защитой от набегов вообще
<artus> tagezi, ну можеш пиарить
<tagezi> папа разрешил )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: огрызок ваще зло
<tagezi> artus: С недавних пор на канал могут зайти только зарегистрированные пользователи, это сделано в знак протеста против не контролирующих свои эмоции действий людей.
<tagezi> так, да? )
<artus> tagezi, уже года 3 как только зареганые могут зайти
<tagezi> я вроде в прошлом году заходил
<[Raiden]> примерно тогда народ и рассосался
<tagezi> но не суть
<artus> tagezi, а это был момент поломки флагов у фринода
<tagezi> )))
<tagezi> понятно
<aleksei`> artus, как играецо в l4d? ))
<artus> норм
<aleksei`> пойду и я куплю тогда
<artus> терарию покупай
<aleksei`> эхх, тупанул с мамкой, оказывается эта только 2 гига рама держит макс ))
<[Raiden]> что за мама?
<aleksei`> 945PL-S3P
<aleksei`> гигабайт
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> тяжелый случай )
<aleksei`> да не тяжёлый))) есть вторая которая всё ок держит, но мануал же лень бло посмотреть ))
<aleksei`> теперь перебирать всё придётся
<teddyp1cker> artus: терария на винде же только
<artus> teddyp1cker, у меня в вбоксе играетцо )
<[Raiden]> После хасвела у интелов будет Broadwell , если верить слухам, то это будет последний сокетный процессор. Следущие будут распаяны и не будут меняться.
<[Raiden]> возможно баян.
<tagezi> тоесть ибм совместимость нафиг?
<[Raiden]> ну ты вопрос задал.
<[Raiden]> МОжно подумать что в ибм было хоть что-то из того что сча ест ьв писи
<[Raiden]> последний кажись писи хт
<[Raiden]> уже ни шин таких нет , ни вообще ничего
<[Raiden]> ну или я вопроса не понял
<andrex> tесть ограничения на 4 раздела на диск)
<[Raiden]> есть ограничение на 4 примари раздела на диск
<andrex> привет от ibm называецо)
<[Raiden]> а так их может много
<[Raiden]> опять же мбр разбивка не является обязательной ,есть другие
<tagezi> ну, может я не правильно выразился.. я помню, что ибм перая придумала делать самосборные компы, что бы было проще проапгредить и всё такое
<tagezi> это конечно не очень сейчас нужно, но как ласточка возврата в середину 20 века, настараживает )
<[Raiden]> Да, менять ыло интересней. Правда в последнее время сокеты каждый год-два. По большей части что бы  мешать менять только проц )
<tagezi> прорыв когда будет, когда прыгнем за 4 гигагерца?
<tagezi> или мы дальше пойдём в стогону гпу, наращивать количество ядер?
<[Raiden]> пока хватает и 4, опять же ядер можно понатыкать. И да видеокарта часть нагрузки взяла
<[Raiden]> дхва , фотошоп, рекодинг
<[Raiden]> в лине конечн окак всегда печальней )
<[Raiden]> думаю за 4 не в этом году, если только самому. )
<[Raiden]> хасвелы с буквой К без блокировки множителя
<artus> до 6.8 года 3 тому как раскочегарили, а толку то собсно?
<tagezi> помоему всё тяжолое нужно предавать гпу.. ну, чегонибуть типа тесла )
<tagezi> 4 тесла воткнул, и получил суперкомп, с офигительными математическими способностями )
<artus> и толку?
<artus> ))
<tagezi> ну, МАШИНА ))
<andrex> 2+2 считает быстрее
<andrex> а так хдам
<andrex> л
<tagezi> что бы в игрульки играть и геном человека разгадывать )
<artus> чтоб игрульки играть надо не железо наращивать, а гвозди в головы разрабам забивать, дабы оптимизировали свои высеры
<andrex> надо железо под высеры оптимизировать)
<artus> когда игра ведет себя одинаково уныло что на i7 что на кор2ду , как то долампочки крутость железа )
<tagezi> ну, после отказа от стандартной либы для с++ от Апача про оптимизацию можно забыть
<andrex> как мне на сайте мс сказал один "умный"
<[Raiden]> дешевый фильм , но забавный по своему. С налётом фантастики http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRF9rPpSDuU
<tagezi> qt ваще оптимизировать напроч отказывается, она только хреньки лепить продолжает
<[Raiden]> я бы ещё заметил что  игры не нужны.
<tagezi> ну игры не нужны ) но оптимизированее код от этого не стал
<[Raiden]> ну в общем бродвелы выйдут через год. Наверное будут шустрей. Должно же 14нм что-то дать.
<andrex> он грецо бкдет)
<[Raiden]> и кстати после такой инфы покупать хасвел не хочется. К тому же говорят греются они прилично при разгоне
<andrex> у
<tagezi> на убунту висит 1,5 тфсячи человек )) жесть
<tagezi> а кубунту это же форк да?
<artus> угу
<tagezi> тоесть это официальный форк, так же как и лубунту? )
<[Raiden]> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/103289539097288838721
<artus> да это так, поделие на которое денех даже  космонафту жалко
<[Raiden]> ну если только форк установщика\лайва. Остальное 100% такое же.
<[Raiden]> В каждой убунте есть такое же кде в репах
<tagezi> [Raiden]: эм.. ты чо на г+ группу кидаешься ссылками? )
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]> ой, на картинку хотел
<[Raiden]> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-lD_P3hrvcW0/UacAjaXN2ZI/AAAAAAAAA0k/9wJChSpijmg/w677-h506-no/LiMux.jpg
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<[Raiden]> а помните черынй фон на убунту ком?
<[Raiden]> что они анонсировали в итоге?
<artus> нет
<[Raiden]> вопрос к тем кто видел )
<tagezi> а есть нормальный паста, что бы строки переносил почеловечести?
<artus> кстати, апнул деб на тестинг со стейбл, 700 метров всякой фигни, и нималейшего намека на проблемы :) бунте бы так, при апдейтах не падать в обморок :)
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/117986073065899301244/posts/DfnF24r7eBs
<tagezi> читайте )
<tagezi> а я пошёл с собакой гулять
<[Raiden]> потянет.
<tagezi> потянет? ))
<artus> tagezi, погулял ? :)
<tagezi> угу.. что тут гулять то.. лес рядом.. он и так весь день на улице бегает.. токчто ..
<UNIm95> test
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, Понг понг понг...
<UNIm95> Народ это вин
<UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37473
<UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37454
<artus> это уг на выходе
<UNIm95> tagezi это вин
<UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37454
<UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37473
<UNIm95> + unity на qt ушло
<UNIm95> будет очень весело.
<tagezi> эм.. я это вин?
<tagezi> UNIm95: кути от кучи проектов не стало более оптимизированее
<tagezi> и если ты представляешь себе библиотеки то знаешь, что они от с++ либ не зависят, им можно скормить хоть мсовские
<UNIm95>  tagezi: нет просто эти ссылки до твоего появления написал
<tagezi> а, ну сейчас прочту их тогда ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: просто теперь над одним фреймворком 4 команды работать будут
<tagezi> алгоритмы непомука мне не очень нравяться ( какието они стрёмные
<UNIm95>  tagezi:  осталось сделать нормальную возможность настройки через LDAP то все на qt можно в рабочих группах использовать.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37473 - аднака
<artus> проснулся
<tagezi> апаздал)
<artus> через е :D
<[Raiden]> Эх
<[Raiden]> вы там гугл+ чтоли мониторите?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> не, мы ваще спим )
<tagezi> [21:41:06] <UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37473
<[Raiden]> Было бы неплохо если бы с ними объединилось ещё больше проектов. Т.к. в нише для старых компов хватило бы и 1 де )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  тебе 4-х мало?
<[Raiden]> например ту же хубунут можно упразднить
<artus> идинафиг
<[Raiden]> хфце т.е.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тогда кути ваще будет развиваться фигзнает куда
<artus> упразнятор нашолся
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  + один иди нафиг
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> хфсе рулит
<tagezi> итак от с++ нифига не оставили, почти вба
<artus> предлагаю упразднить кеды - тогда проблем ниукого небудет :D
<UNIm95> с каирой реальная замена гному 2
<artus> UNIm95, хватит уже трупы сношать
<UNIm95> черт а если и MATE перейдет
<UNIm95> artus:  кто бы говорил
<tagezi> консоль реальная замена гному )
<[Raiden]> дело в том что перед хфце тоже будет стоять задача переезда с гтк2.
<UNIm95> artus:  у тебя тоже крыска
<artus> UNIm95, эмм, я гном второй последний раз на 11.04 пользовал, такшта ненадо
<[Raiden]> хорошее время для объединения разработчиков легких де )
<artus> UNIm95, а с каких пор крыса это гном 2 ?
<artus> UNIm95, она вполне седе развиваетцо
<UNIm95> artus: ее можно сильно допилить
<UNIm95> и похоже на мой гном
<UNIm95> который давно у меня был
<artus> нафига его под унылый гном пилить? оно и так норм
<artus> единственное что меня сейчас сдерживает от перехода на гш - лень бекапы делать всего что есть
<UNIm95> г2 был няшкой. г3 нет. + на RHEL 6 он пока еще очень долго жить будет
<tagezi> andrex'у не везёт сегодня )
<andrex> да норм все
<tagezi> эм.. было же сказано что ты по нетсплиту вышел
<artus> читер
<UNIm95> Народ что значит нетсплит в данном варианте?
<andrex> разлинковка серверов
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tagezi> тут подробно с картинками
<UNIm95> tagezi: Спасибо
<andrex> !netsplit
<ubuntuhelp> netsplit — разрыв связи между двумя IRC-серверами из одной сети.
<SergeyIT> во, наговорили, даже сервера слипится стали *
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: =)
<teddyp1cker> а gtk3+ правда не умеет нормально прозрачность делать?
<teddyp1cker> или чушь
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MXcetqhTKJo
<UNIm951> Тоже нет сплит?
<andrex> !netsplit
<ubuntuhelp> NetSplit это когда два IRC сервера в одной сети отсоединились друг от друга. Если это происходит сейчас, просто расслабтесь и наслаждйтесь шоу :D См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, ты как что скажешь, так сплитит
<UNIm95> может кто атаку на сервер производит
<andrex> это все артус виноват
<tagezi> a phatch - это надстройка?
<SergeyIT> ты имеешь ввиду заплатку?
<tagezi> не, я имею ввиду пакетный редактор фоток )
<tagezi> лан, щас сам всё гляну.. тормозить комп перестанет
<vel> hi
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> vel: ку
<tagezi> ща, наночь глядя набежит народу )
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-14
<sharikoff> бжж
<NARIMAN> ЕСТЬ КТО?
<NARIMAN> НАРОД
<sharikoff> есть
<sharikoff> тока капсом не пиши мы не глухие
<tagezi> andrex: )
<tagezi> прикинь, они испужались )
<tnb-89> Здравствуте. Кто-нибудь здесь разбирается во Flash?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> sharikoff: ку
<artemz> tnb-89: флэш говно. это всё, что тебе нужно про него знать
<tnb-89> artemz: очень может быть. У меня на нём плеер, я подключил стрим и XML. При тестах из флеша грузит оба, после экспорта в итоговом файле грузит только стрим.
<tnb-89> Как это вообще может быть?
<artemz> http://jplayer.org
<andrex> /msg alis list *flash*
<tagezi> блин, скучно.. чем бы заняться-то?
<SergeyIT> выдохся?
<andrex> напиши ИИ
<andrex> tagezi:
<andrex> tagezi: че запостил?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, просто сегодня ночью заберают последние правки локализации, я уже и так написал столько что Лена не справляется, решил оставить в покое её.. до выхода релиза
<tagezi> andrex: не, они испугались наплыва спамеров и троллей
<tagezi> ну, лена боиться что не справится.. поэтому отдожили всё
<andrex> понятно
<SergeyIT> значит замучил... это хуже
<andrex> хто такая лена? :D
<tagezi> ну хрениш, 2,3 человека в команде, держать такой проект
<andrex> ну у нас же переводчики есть вроде
<tagezi> Лена.. один из деректоров рускоязычного сообщества DMOZ (насколько я знаю) и основной локализатор ЛО
<SergeyIT> 1 человек - 1 язык - нормальный расклад
<andrex> пнул бы их пущай помогают, а то фигней занимаюцо
<tagezi> кого? убунтовских прыщей? )
<andrex> ага
<tagezi> да после них все переделывать нужно будет
<SergeyIT> инициатива наказуема
<andrex> а у мну тока 42 либра
<andrex> 4242
<tagezi> да ладно, просто проблемы копились долго, ещё с ООо косяки в переводах, к 4.3 многое что выгребли, но пока не всё.. продолжим поле выхода релиза правки вносить
<tagezi> вообще в сообществе не хватает рук, эток штук 60-80
<tagezi> ну, штук, если у человека пара рук, то людей нужно будет меньше )
<andrex> таких как я нада будет штук 10000000
<tagezi> да ладно тебе, ты ленивый, быстро автоматизируешь всё и пойдёшь спать )
<andrex> ну машинный перевод это жесть)
<andrex> да и я жумлу переводу иногда, что мне нада
<tagezi> ну не хуже чем пункты в меню Снруппировать -> Разгруппировать )
<andrex> transfex или както так у них зоветсо
<andrex> причем получилось както случайно, решил модуль перевести и просто предложить им перевод а то скаждым релизом приходилось бекап ворачивать, а они мне переводчкика впаяли
<andrex> вот теперь переводу
<tagezi> я не пойду против сообщества, если они боятся то нужно ждать... если будут долго тормозить будут опять в 1,5 человека работать
<tagezi> ну, меня тоже попросили просто диаграммки посмотреть
<tagezi> поправить кое что.. получили по полной =) там в общей сложности порядно 500 правой в интерфейсе )
<tagezi> правок*
<tagezi> не считая того что я скриптами на выдёргива =))))
<tagezi> Лену жалко.. она думала что всё будет как всегда.. по чуть чуть, и помаленьку.. а не получилось
<andrex> переусердствовал)
<tagezi> ну да, есть моленька... заставь дурака богу молиться... )
<andrex> sharikoff: а ты че через вебку то?
<sharikoff_> да че то как то так
<andrex> /ns ghost nick
<andrex> а то ты чет плодишсо
<sharikoff_> на работе браузер не закрыл
<sharikoff_> andrex: у тя там на примете вакансий нету никаких?
<sharikoff_> а то опять в москву не охота..
<sharikoff_> =)
<andrex> у мня пока нет, а че на старое место?
<andrex> резюме скинь поспрашиваю
<sharikoff_> andrex: в привате
<andrex> sharikoff_: еще раз
<andrex> +g было
<sharikoff_> читается?
<andrex> ща
<andrex>  фринода тупит)
<andrex> флаг не сняла
<andrex> во
<sharikoff_> ищо раз надо что ли?
<andrex> угу
<[Raiden]> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/ubuntu/10648578
<it-persona> привет
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<it-persona> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<it-persona> тут есть кто живой?
<it-persona> давно ирку не юзал забыл как это вовсе... ((
<Sergey_IT> давно не регался - тоже не помню
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-15
<sharikoff> бжж
<sho_amai> 123
<drfits> какая прога самая удобная в плане Memory Map?
<dima34> mmap?
<drfits> что?
<drfits> FreeMind например
<drfits> мне вот такая прога нужна
<dima34> что ты понимаешь под memoty map?
<dima34> *memory
<dima34>  в линуксе memory map -
<dima34> это маппирование файлов в память
<dima34> ну и freemind написан на яве, стало быть кроссплатформенный
<tagezi> да, вот и организуй тут каналы
<anderx> tagezi: поднимай свой)
<tagezi> фу, андрей.. у меня жена есть )
<anderx> и явон просто потестить подымал год работал ниче не падало)
<anderx> щас вобще какието ichat и commfort появились, и орут мол ирц уг наше круче
<anderx> у ирк опов тут тоже есть и жены и мужья и работа чет не напрягает
<anderx> tagezi: отмазка незасчитана
<tagezi> =) шётка не прокатила )
<tagezi> шутка*
<anderx> эт не шутка)
<tagezi> меня фридон устраивает.. и дулать канал будем тут, остальное нафиг
<anderx> подымай давай
<tagezi> делать*
<anderx> а то в ногу стрельну
<tagezi> блин, всё пальцы по локоть стёрты
<anderx> xD
<tagezi> дай я на учусь бота заводить на канал.. я уже 100 лет этого не делал
<anderx> да это просто
<anderx> лучше учисть вычесления распаралеливать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> распараллеливать ботов на канале
<anderx> sharikoff: как делы
<anderx> опять браузер закрыть забыл)
<tagezi> да распаралеливать это пару команд
<anderx> ну асемблер учи
<anderx> тогда
<tagezi> это почти как есть из двух мисок, сначало не привчно, а потом только кайф ловишь )
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/4.3/ru
<tagezi> я это перевожу пока
<tagezi> это нужнее чем асм
<anderx> вобще учись в ручную код считывать с шины
<tagezi> =)
<anderx> к языку подрубил и считывай)
<tagezi> anderx: а ты бота собирал или ставил из реп?
<anderx> собирал
<anderx> я все такое собираю, и znc и ircd и ботов
<anderx> потому что часто в репах непатченые проги либо старые
<SergeyIT> пропатчи тагези
<anderx> path /tmp/src/tagezi
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> не мешайте кушать )
<anderx> приятного пепитита
<tagezi> угу
<SergeyIT> не отвлекайся...
<anderx> мы на тя пока патчи накладем
<anderx> ппц
<tagezi_> блин, пожрать споконйо не дают
<tagezi_> tagezi: слышь, пошёл вон отсюда, самазванец
<tagezi> ваще
<anderx> tagezi: чет не здоровое с тобой происходит
<tagezi> да это просто кто-то пропачил меня на живую )
<SergeyIT> щас сейвер сработает и тагезе в сон уйдет
<sharikoff> anderx: норм.. ты не спрашивал?
<anderx> седня пока нет, спал до четырех)
<anderx> sharikoff: ты лукошкина то видиш? может у него че есть
<anderx> sharikoff: вчера одному написал, он шас в отпуске, может через дня 2 ответит, тоже в тех областях работает
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40206
<tagezi> товарищи вообще не думают о скорости и качестве (
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<[Raiden]> валлпапер отличный, сочетание цветов http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4n2dthDSGkc#t=58
<Sergey_IT> не нужен
<[Raiden]> а я себе скачаю )
<Sergey_IT> травки захотелось? )
<[Raiden]> наверное
<Sergey_IT> а я вот грибочков поел...
<[Raiden]> ))
<piyavking> а я, пожалуй, камушек курну на сон грядущий.
<[Raiden]> Я сегодня сока упился. В мск в Пятерочке акция на соки придонья
<[Raiden]> если берешь два, то по 39
<[Raiden]> *сады придонья
<[Raiden]> Plasma 5 completes the migration of the Plasma workspace to QtQuick. Qt 5's QtQuick 2 uses a hardware-accelerated OpenGL(ES) scenegraph to compose and render graphics on the screen. This allows offloading computationally expensive graphics rendering tasks onto the GPU which frees up resources on the system's main processing unit, is faster and more power-efficient.
<rekcuFniarB> Если оно станет ещё толще чем четвёрка, то я подумаю на этот раз об отказе от кед.
<rekcuFniarB> Блин, я же Krusader использую :( без кед ещё можно, а Крусадер не получается ничем заменить. Крусадер тормозное говно, но прочие двухпанельники ужасны (mc не в счёт).
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1782301/40e80573
<[Raiden]> wallpaper
<drfits> xUbuntu - самый лучший выбор
<rekcuFniarB> drfits: спасибо, но я лучше на венду тогда вернусь.
<rekcuFniarB> На XFCE пришлось отсиживаться где-то в 2008 или 2009 когда перешёл на четвертые кеды, а там плазма целыми днями падала.
<Sergey_IT> самого лучшего не бывает (кроме дерьма)
<[Raiden]> с 2009 года прошло 5 лет.
<[Raiden]> хфце вообще не выбор. Это слёзы.
<[Raiden]> )
<rekcuFniarB> Я с 2007 не видел никаких улучшений в линуксах. Одна деградация везде.
<[Raiden]> тогда я думаю не о чем говорить
<[Raiden]> не переубеждать же.
<[Raiden]> по хорошему гном2 и кде3 должны были умереть ещё раньше 2007, обогнав тем самым смерть виндовс хп.
<[Raiden]> А так, получилось отставание )
<Sergey_IT> кде5 победит всех
<[Raiden]> ну, как и раньше, только у кде и гнома есть какие-то шансы. Из тех игроков которых я знаю.
<[Raiden]> ХФЦЕ уж точно не может ничего победить, со своим позиционированием.
<[Raiden]> как нечто для хлама.
<[Raiden]> HP заявили о создании ос , на базе линукс.
<[Raiden]> в основном для арм девайсов.
<[Raiden]> Вот может у них что-то получится, хотя тоже сомнительно )
<[Raiden]> там уже андройд себя отличн очувствует
<Sergey_IT> андроид - недоось
<rekcuFniarB> Андроид просто нужно портировать на десктоп.
<rekcuFniarB> Андроид лучше десктопного линукса.
<Sergey_IT> чем?
<Sergey_IT> свистелками?
<rekcuFniarB> Да тем что просто берёт и работает.
<rekcuFniarB> Я устал от красноглазия.
<Sergey_IT> и падает хорошо
<rekcuFniarB> 33 года уже.
<rekcuFniarB> Ничего не падает если не рутовать и не накатывать говнопрошивок.
<drfits> а чем XFCE плох?
<rekcuFniarB> И не засирать всяким хламом.
<drfits> только конкретно
<Sergey_IT> ничего не накатывал и не рутил
<rekcuFniarB> drfits: тем что приходится пилить всякие костыли для банальных удобств.
<drfits> например?
<Sergey_IT> rekcuFniarB, на работе через вайфай не могу с  телефона в инет зайти (
<rekcuFniarB> Значит телефон говно.
<Sergey_IT> прокси не задать... андроид не дает
<rekcuFniarB> У меня дешёвый обмылок (недавно купил первый андроидфон попробовать что за херь), всё норм, разве что батарея садится быстро (на день еле хватает).
<rekcuFniarB> Зато впн из коробки даёт.
<rekcuFniarB> Прокси вроде можно после  рутования но зачем прокси, когда можно впн?
<drfits> rekcuFniarB - я не знаю, что ты там пилишь для удобства и что ты подразумеваешь под удобством, но я вот поставил и просто пользуюсь
<Sergey_IT> а с убунтой все из коробки работает
<rekcuFniarB> drfits: просто ты кедами не пользовался видимо. После кед там приходится пилить костыли чтобы получить хоть часть кдешных удобств.
<rekcuFniarB> Что конкретно я уже не помню, несколько лет прошло.
<Sergey_IT> rekcuFniarB: так ты говоришь рутовать не надо. А как впн поможет?
<rekcuFniarB> Дык возможность использовать впн доступна из коробки, не?
<rekcuFniarB> Без рутования.
<Sergey_IT> у нас в организации все через проксю, можно, ночечно обойти, но это чревато
<piyavking> mplayer в cron не работает. В /var/log/syslog откопал любопытное:
<piyavking> 141577 Jul 15 23:52:02 ingramma pulseaudio[12530]: [pulseaudio] main.c: D-Bus name org.PulseAudio1 already taken. 141578 Jul 15 23:52:02 ingramma pulseaudio[12523]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed. 141579 Jul 15 23:52:02 ingramma pulseaudio[12573]: [pulseaudio] main.c: D-Bus name org.PulseAudio1 already taken. 141580 Jul 15 23:52:02 ingramma pulseaudio[12563]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<piyavking> Нету ли каких соображений по этому поводу?
<piyavking> Спасибо за внимание
<rekcuFniarB> А что требуется от mplayer?
<piyavking> просто проиграть mp3
<Sergey_IT> а зачем он в кроне
<rekcuFniarB> Попробуй вместо пульса указать вывод через alsa (ключ -ao).
<piyavking> сейчас попробую
<rekcuFniarB> Альтернативы: ffplay, mpg321
<piyavking> я исповедую аскетический гедонизм. если есть один плеер, то другие доставлять Аллах запрещает.
<piyavking> про альтернативы, естественно, в курсе.
<piyavking> но хотелось бы решить вопрос именно с мплуером.
<rekcuFniarB> Как вариант выпилить пульс :D
<piyavking> -ao alsa не помогло. В /var/log/syslog по-прежнему ругань насчёт пульса.
<drfits> rekcuFniarB - мне для работы хватает на 100%, если нет каких-то визуальных эфектов, то это уже к оформлению, а не к системе
<rekcuFniarB> Нет, дело не в свистоперделках было.
<rekcuFniarB> piyavking: проверил с at, у меня сработало воспроизведение без всяких ключей.
<rekcuFniarB> А впрочем, at экспортирует же  текущие переменные окружения. Видимо тебе следует в кроне какие-то перемиеные установить для этой команды (env бла-бла-бла mplayer file.mp3).
<piyavking> эээ
<piyavking> вот и вопрос - какие
<piyavking> SHELL=/bin/bash вбивал - не помогло
<piyavking> а что за at?
<rekcuFniarB> echo "команда" | at 00:30 например
<rekcuFniarB> Выполнит команду в указанное время.
<rekcuFniarB> Не, тебе слудует видимо экспортировать какую-то переменную связанную с d-bus
<drfits> я юзаю Doublecommander для лазания по файлам - вполне удобно
<rekcuFniarB> гугли на тему cron d-bus и т.п.
<rekcuFniarB> Говно.
<drfits> почему?
<piyavking> из гуи-двухпанельников самый рульный - gnome-commander, но лучше mc файлменеджера, есессна, не существует
<piyavking> rekcuFniarB: спасибо!
<[Raiden]> мне нравятся однопанельыне с табами. Либо dolphin , либо проводник из вин 8.1 с расширением clover для табов.
<drfits> а чем gnome-commander самый рульный?
<rekcuFniarB> Ничем, автор gnome commander ничего не понимает в двухпанельниках.
<drfits> двухпанельные коммандеры без табов - это УГ
<rekcuFniarB> piyavking: а у тебя при этом какое нибудь DE запущено в этот момент? Вроде переменная эта DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-ORluwLQ4gD (в моём случае).
<piyavking> rekcuFniarB:  голый openbox запущен
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: доров
<piyavking> rekcuFniarB: дак и что с этой переменной делать?
<rekcuFniarB> сделай в консоли echo $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<piyavking> unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-5mQWjGIRhi,guid=6230b8858052f52b81e7247853c54842
<rekcuFniarB> Ну вот в кроне и передай её значение мплееру: env DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-5mQWjGIRhi,guid=6230b8858052f52b81e7247853c54842 mplayer file.mp3
<rekcuFniarB> Или только nix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-5mQWjGIRhi будет достаточно, хз.  У меня без guid выводится.
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: привет
<piyavking> не прокатило.
<[Raiden]> мног о флуда сегодня, давно не видел )
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: слухай, как думаешь, как быстро KDE 5 можно будет уже ставить на свою систему?
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: и как она тебе? )
<rekcuFniarB> piyavking: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<piyavking> rekcuFniarB: буду гуглить. Спасибо!
<Scrimmer> rekcuFniarB: прекращай
<rekcuFniarB> Что прекращать?
<Scrimmer> ))))))))))))))0
<rekcuFniarB> Ок.
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, да хоть сейчас в качестве теста
<Scrimmer> ну сборку Neon запустить можно
<Scrimmer> а я бы, допустим, на дебиан поставил бы
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: я ег оне видео лв живую, не знаю. На ппа появится через 1-5 денй примерно, если ещё нет
<Scrimmer> прикольный такой, плоский
<[Raiden]> поставь в виртуалку, понравится, обнови  систему.
<[Raiden]> да, сча куда не плюнь, везде плоскота
<Scrimmer> да вот, образ качаю
<Scrimmer> не ну, нормальный тренд такой
<[Raiden]> через года два все будут плеваться
<[Raiden]> ну пока да )\
<piyavking> причём, зараза такая, при переключении в консоль - работает!
<Scrimmer> мне, допустим, новый мак плоский очень нравится
<Scrimmer> макось*
<Scrimmer> кде5 немного напоминает их стиль новый
<[Raiden]> мне не очень.
<[Raiden]> старая тема иконок конкретно в иос мне больше нравится
<Scrimmer> многим и iOS7 плоская не нравилась
<Scrimmer> но ниче, привыкли и многие довольны
<[Raiden]> ну, привыкним, да )
<[Raiden]> в кде будет как минимум qtcurve и сотни расцеток и значков. Так что можно будет намутить умеренную  плоскость )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-16
<anderx>  sharikoff, ку, пока нет, ничего, у кого спрашивал, не требуются, ещетнесколько оставшихся ответят, сообщу, как там че.
<[Raiden]> прогресс, дигикам перестал писать что неизвестаня камера.
<[Raiden]> а нет, всеравно пишет
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0716/h_1405515398_3835905_04225a38c7.png
<[Raiden]> ой, заработало, стоило только ругнуться
<[Raiden]> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
<vladimir> кто нить знает как убунту перезагрузить из терминала мгновенно, как по кнопке reset?
<[Raiden]> у тебя писи без резета?
<[Raiden]> но вообще, правильно alt+prtscr+s,u,b
<vladimir> писи находится далеко, я через консоль
<[Raiden]> если написанное не понятно - в гугл.
<[Raiden]> через консоль только штатный ребут sudo reboot
<vladimir> вообщем у меня процесс завис и не убивается никак
<[Raiden]> или sudo shutdown -r now
<vladimir> зависла двб карта, попытался выгрузить модуль через modprobe, в итоге modprobe завис и не убивается(пробывал kill -9 PID, killall modprobe), как быть?
<andrex> !sysrq
<ubuntuhelp> Вы можете попробовать корректно выключить и перезагрузить компьютер, нажав и удерживая кнопки Alt+PrintScreen, а затем набрать последовательно буквы r, e, i, s, u, b. См: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key http://www.script-coding.info/Dzen_1_7.html#9.
<andrex> vladimir: если зомбяк мочи родителя
<[Raiden]> andrex: удалённо, как окозалось
<andrex> так ты его не пребьеш
<andrex> аа
<andrex> ну мне лень читать че)
<andrex> vladimir: вобщем родителя прибей попробуй
<[Raiden]> а ребут не работает чтоли?
<andrex> тока не своего)
<vladimir> если сделаю команду reboot  то комп повиснет и придется ехать непосредственно к компу
<vladimir> и там reset только
<andrex> cat /proc/<pid потомка>/status|grep PPid
<andrex> слизал с лора непомнб прогу которая деревом процессы показывает
<vladimir> root@tv:~# cat /proc/10096/status|grep PPid PPid:   1
<andrex> init
<vladimir> init вроде тоже будет убивать процессы, если ты про init6
<andrex> ppid 1 у init вроде
<vladimir> и что посоветуешь?
<[Raiden]> а почему дожно повиснуть?
<[Raiden]> от ребута
<vladimir> потому что процесс не убивается
<[Raiden]> внеси модул ькарты в блэклист, потом сделай ребут
<[Raiden]> ребуту пофиг имхо
<andrex> не попробуй через init
<[Raiden]> ну или погугли как дерево процессов получить и убивай как ывше сказали
<[Raiden]> через инит6?
<[Raiden]> это и есть ребут
<vladimir> root@hosteltv:~# ps -e |grep mo 10096 ?        00:00:00 modprobe 10238 ?        00:00:00 modprobe 14854 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon root@hosteltv:~# ps -e |grep mod 10096 ?        00:00:00 modprobe 10238 ?        00:00:00 modprobe root@hosteltv:~# killall modprobe root@hosteltv:~# kill -9 10096 root@hosteltv:~# ps -e |grep mod 10096 ?        00:00:00 modprobe 10238 ?        00:00:00 modprobe
<vladimir> блин
<[Raiden]> обновление с прогрессбаром http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0716/h_1405530958_2690939_c3ff02e937.png
<[Raiden]> с помощью команды apt , вместо apt-get
<vladimir> init6 и reboot по сути одно и тоже?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> или почти, возможно ребут сделает что-то ещё, а инит только убивает процессы
<[Raiden]> склероз
<[Raiden]> в любом случае если цель перезагрузить и нет прямого доступа, то нефиг изобретать.
<andrex> а там разные же есть
<andrex> не тока init 6
<[Raiden]> а остальные просто догрузят незапущенное, если есть разница между текущим ранлевелом и указанным
<[Raiden]> или остановят часть
<andrex> ну вот
<andrex> тоесть можно попытаться грохнуть им
<vladimir> чем грохнуть процесс?
<andrex> ибо сам init неполучится тогда придется ехать)
<andrex> а  родитель у него init(
<[Raiden]> ну можно убить инит )
<[Raiden]> что получится не помню
<andrex> попробуй грохнуть через -15 init
<andrex> должен ребутнуть все
<andrex> жестко
<andrex> а может ведро запаникует)
<vladimir> надо чтоб еще потом завелось все)
<andrex> kill -INT 1
<vladimir> эт что?
<andrex> убет init и перезапустит систему
<andrex> в теории
<vladimir> проверяю)
<[Raiden]> сразу второе
<andrex> ну убьет да и ладно
<vladimir> надеюсь щас включится
<andrex> он не будет ждать их завершения а тупо как ресет)
<vladimir> судя по тому как отключился ssh клиент (мгновенно) то видимо так и есть
<[Raiden]> можно подумать , что он умеет отключаться постепенно
<vladimir> эх, блин походу все встало
<andrex> жди
<vladimir> попытка не удалась... судя по всему
<andrex> позвони пущай свет выключат)
<[Raiden]> теоретики
<andrex> xD
<andrex> ну на маке работало)
<andrex> hup еще есть оно не ребутает а переинициализирует запуск
<[Raiden]> а не помнишь как в вмваре плейер послать ктрл+альт+ф1?
<[Raiden]> не помню хоткей
<andrex> vladimir: короче если не пустится то кури man kill на будущее или непользуй  модуль вобще
<andrex> правый
<andrex> [Raiden]:
<[Raiden]> с вбоксом не путаешь?
<andrex> о точно
<andrex> ппц хреново ночью работать
<andrex> ctrl alt space
<andrex> xD
<andrex> ctrl alt space f1
<[Raiden]> что-то не пашет )
<[Raiden]> сработало
<andrex> ctrl alt space а потом fx отдельно
<andrex> давно этой бурдой не пользовалсо
<andrex> под виндой то таких проблем нет а по линем вмварь не завелась у мну
<andrex> шоб вернутся в гуй алт ф7 ну как обычно
<andrex> а моно просто ограничить tty в системе и в вмваре лететь сразу на 8й
<andrex> или какой тама есть)
<andrex> vladimir:  че дохло все?
<andrex> походу он обиделсо :D
<[Raiden]> аппаратно удаленно не сбросишь, соовт надо было делать ребут и всё.
<andrex> а ребут у него виснет)
<andrex> как он грит
<[Raiden]> нет , он думал что повиснет
<andrex> а тут получше тоесть пожешче
<andrex> [Raiden]: ну сравни как быстро у тя вырубицо через ребут и килом)
<[Raiden]> ну может дело не в твоей команде, могло по любому не ребутнуться или зависнуть при загрузке )
<[Raiden]> проверять пока не могу, занят
<andrex> могло
<andrex> лучше такое через vnc делать на виртуалке
<[Raiden]> поставил в виртуалку 14.10 и кде5 с ппа. Сча буду глядеть
<andrex> шоб не годать потом
<OnkelTem> Привет все
<OnkelTem> Скажите, как такое может быть, что я добавил репозитарий PPA, сделал apt-get update, а пакеты не находятся?
<OnkelTem> Речь идет вот об этом: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable?field.series_filter=precise
<vladimir> в репозитарии нет этих пакетов
<OnkelTem> Я делаю: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:nginx/stable
<OnkelTem> sudo apt-get update
<OnkelTem> apt-cache policy nginx
<OnkelTem> и не наблюдаю там ровным счетом ничего из этого репозитарий, ни под каким приоритетом
<OnkelTem> vladimir: так вон же я ссылку дал
<vladimir> дак ведь apt-get install <прога>
<OnkelTem> vladimir: и она предлагает поставить старую версию
<vladimir> а может потому что новее нет?
<OnkelTem> Да нет конечно
<OnkelTem> первый раз с такой фигней встречаюсь, прям бесит
<andrex> [Raiden]: а ты не помниш, прогу кидал сюда для скринкастов? понравилось то ка забыл куда запсал)
<[Raiden]> сложно сказать я их несколько видел
<[Raiden]> и не помню
<andrex> из ппа какогото была вродь
<andrex> ну точно не из реп
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: стоит зайти на ппа, и посмотреть, есть ли в этом репозитории пакеты под твой дистр.
<andrex> нада логи будет полистать
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: ну так, есть разумеется! Я же не идиот наверное
<OnkelTem> https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<OnkelTem> 1.6.0-1+precise0 - оно?
<OnkelTem> Или не верь глазам своим? ) Хотя конечно похоже что так и есть
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: что бы узнать оно или нет, ты должен назват ьверсию своего дистра.
<[Raiden]> я не телепат
<[Raiden]> если 14.04, то точно не оно
<[Raiden]> Это не значит что не будет работать без пересборки, но авотматом не поставится.
<[Raiden]> нервные все )
<OnkelTem> да 12.04
<OnkelTem> и нашел причину
<OnkelTem> и я нашел причину почему так было
<OnkelTem> оказывается (оказывается), с какого-то праздника, который я видимо пропустил, apt-cache policy запущенный под юзером не показывает то, что приезжает из сторонних репозитариев
<OnkelTem> также как apt-get source package будет скачивать только старый блин пакет, и не будет нового
<OnkelTem> то есть решение моей проблемы было дописать sudo и скачать пакет под рутом
<OnkelTem> не спрашивайте, почему так, я сам понятия не имею
<OnkelTem> лишняя запятая
<[Raiden]> source могло качать старый, если для ппа  был добавлен только реп  с бинарниками.
<[Raiden]> надо посмотреть как по умолчанию добавляет add-apt-repository
<[Raiden]> а вот почему от юзера апт кэш тупил - не знаю )
<[Raiden]> не должен.
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: https://gist.github.com/OnkelTem/8cdda36c2fe90b2e7b16
<OnkelTem> картина маслом
<[Raiden]> забавно.
<[Raiden]> первый раз вижу. За пределами хомпаики нигде права на файлы не менял?
<OnkelTem> да нет вроде. Сервер стараюсь держать в чистоте
<OnkelTem> могу попробовать тоже самое дома воспроизвести, ща сек
<[Raiden]> можно ещё попробовать посмотреть с помощью aptitude , может реально у апт-кэш какой-то косяк.
<OnkelTem> блин... а на локале все в порядке
<OnkelTem> и еще странность. На сервере когда я делаю apt-cache policy, это занимает 4 секунды. А с sudo - мгновенный ответ
<[Raiden]> полтергейтс
<OnkelTem> strace'ом смотрю вот
<OnkelTem> ой лол
<[Raiden]> это самый инетресный глюк за сегодня
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: я ищу сейчас к чему я мог ограничить себе доступ
<OnkelTem> во... а может перезагрузиться? лол
 * OnkelTem прячется
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> плазма вроде пашет, но пока большую част ьсофта переенсут  на кути5, пройдет года 3.
<[Raiden]> в общем всё как всегда )
<only_you> ну так ето же плазма 5 вішла, а не кде 5
<only_you> да и она очень сірая еще
<[Raiden]> угу, хотя конкретно релиз у меня не упал.
<[Raiden]> превью падали.
<[Raiden]> Хотя я мучил часа 2 не больше.
<only_you> сегодня себе в 14.10 ставил. за 3 часа юзания, плазма упала раз 15
<only_you> порой подлагивала и біли артефакті
<[Raiden]> так может дело не в плазме, если аретфакты.
<[Raiden]> а в видеодрайвере
<only_you> видео hd4000
<only_you> тоже подумал, но ниразу с проблемой драйвера на интеле не сталкивался
<[Raiden]> в 14.10 вроде 4.13.2 , у меня такая же версия в 14.04. Не падает в течении дня вообще.
<only_you> кде4, юнити, гомно3 и другие среді на ура
<[Raiden]> другие среды могут не использовать композит и так активн одрайвер\возможности видеокарты.
<[Raiden]> артефакты в общем плохой признак )
<only_you> да, 4.13.2, местами софт, например, ksysguard уже 5
<only_you> играю на hd4000 в team fortress 2 и cs go) и горя не знаю
<only_you> вобщем, нигде не видел артефактов, кроме как в 5 плазме
<only_you> ой, cs go не я написал
<only_you> еще темная тема breeze не работает
<[Raiden]> а там уже 5 плазма?
<[Raiden]> в прочем, не важно
<only_you> я тебе пример требовательного приложения к видеодрайверу привел
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> просто я сегодня ставил 14.10, мне пришлось подключить ппа, что бы получить 5 плазму.
<only_you> кстати, да, когда пробівал бету неон недели 2 назад, ниодной из етих проблем не біло)
<only_you> а как иначе?
<only_you> ppa next только
<[Raiden]> ты просто выше сказал что кде говно, теепрь я понял о чем ты.
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> я сижу на кедах и не говорю, что кде говно
<only_you> ті меня с артусом путаешь)
<[Raiden]> [23:29:17] [only_you]кде4, юнити, гомно3 и другие среді на ура  - а.. да, показалось. Я ещё кино смотрю, не так прочитал )
<only_you> =)
<only_you> грез гном с кедами перепутать)
<only_you> *грех
<[Raiden]> я смотрел в виртуалке, хз как на реальном железе, может и падает.
<only_you> на реальном пока что слишком рано
<only_you> нужно кде5 дождаться
<only_you> пока стабилизируется
<only_you> а так очень сіро
<only_you> и потом, кде5 != 5.0 :D
<Sergey_IT> сыро и серо
<only_you> еще настроек мало и нельзя тот же второй монитор подключить
<only_you> т.е. настроек монитора совсем нету
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в сегодняшнем неоне уже есть настройки монитора, а с ппа некс + 14.10 нет.
<[Raiden]> некст
<[Raiden]> навверное скоро будут
<only_you> рано еще ее тікать палочкой
<only_you> наверное, в 15.04 будет
<only_you> а там, глядишь, и юнити на qt подтянется)
<only_you> хотя, судя по ubuntu-desktop-next, она еще сірее
<[Raiden]> http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6834/193687024.9/0_e1c36_41f4de69_-1-orig - танк
<aleksejlesenko> ???? ??????
<only_you> use utf-8, luke
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-17
<flyway> хай пипл
<SergeyIT> не хай
<flyway> какие еще варианты?)
<SergeyIT> ядро новое пришло - тоже выриант
<JohnDoe_71Rus> десяточка?
<flyway> куда пришло ядро и че ита?
<flyway> 3.16?
<flyway> ядерная война какаято
<SergeyIT> 3.13.0-32
<flyway> это давно было
<SergeyIT> у кого как...
<s4va> всем привет. помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться с управлением скорости вращения кулера на ноутбуке. пробовал lm-sensors с fancontrol. fancontrol пишет что pwm-capable модули не установлены. месяц мучаюсь. перечитал множество форумов. в биосе ничего касающегос
<s4va> я кулера нет.
<deeperman> всем доброго времени суток
<deeperman> всем доброго времени суток
<chupatij> доброго времени суток всем
<chupatij> товарищи нужна ваша помощь
<chupatij|2> доброго времени суток
<chupatij> есть кто онлайн?
<chupatij> товарищи есть проблемка нужна помощь
<chupatij> товарищи не молчите
<chupatij> Русско говорящие вообще есть?
<chupatij> кто может подсказать по ядрам процессора?
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<chupatij> на ноуте проц Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz  (cores=4 enabledcores=4 threads=8) но сис.монитор говорит что работает только одно ядро. при установки убунты делал acpi=off и похоже сейчас работает только одно ядро. как при запуске системы задействовать все 4?
<SergeyIT> lscpu подтверждает это?
<chupatij> SergeyIT: http://pastebin.com/EMMCtPuj
<chupatij> попробую acpi включить
<SergeyIT> а какая версия убунты?
<chupatij> 14.04
<chupatij> поставил MATE c оф сайта
<SergeyIT> обновлял?
<chupatij> да
<chupatij> при включении acpi зависает на черном экране и дальше не грузит
<SergeyIT> ни к чему мате
<chupatij> на дефолте тормозит
<SergeyIT> у меня П4 старенький особо не тормозит
<chupatij> не нравится мне что от гнома отказались. не прывычно как-то
<SergeyIT> да нормально, даже в чем то удобнее
<chupatij> и 10 и 12 ставил, без отключения акпи не ставится(
<chupatij> постоянно в даш лазить бесит(
<SergeyIT> вот решал на сервер что поставить вместо 10.04 - решил ubuntu
<SergeyIT> а зачем туда постоянно лазить то?
<chupatij> прогу нужную найти
<SergeyIT> на лаунчер основное поставь
<chupatij> мне так не удобно, вот менюшка гнома самое то
<SergeyIT> в даше быстрее найдешь, чем по меню лазать
<chupatij> не суть дело. как мне остальные 3 ядра прикрутить? )
<SergeyIT> не знаю, не сталкивался (слава богу). Попробуй на форуме спросить
<chupatij> я уже пол инета облазил. у многих есть похожие проблемы. но решения так и нет
<chupatij> вот посоветовали https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI походу буду долго ковырять)
<chupatij> а если попробовать вместо acpi=off сделать acpi=ht
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Есть контакт.
<Sergey_IT> жесткий контакт видимо был
<flyway> peng
<flyway> ping
<ubuntuhelp> flyway, Ну понг, и что?
<flyway> pong
<flyway> скока-скока?)
<flyway> недоделаный или поломалса
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-18
<sharikoff> re
<SergeyIT> утра
<artemz> всем привет
<drfits> попробовал сегодня KDE и захотелось поставить )))
<drfits> вместо xUbuntu
<drfits> всё так красивенько
<drfits> и вроде мало тянет ресурсов
<SergeyIT> ... и много головной боли в настройке (
<drfits> хм
<drfits> я думал из коробки всё работает
<SergeyIT> работает, но много лишнего, по-моему
<andrex> sharikoff: ку
 * snql внимательно присмотрелся и оценил andrex
<andrex> че как?
<andrex> :D
<DrFits> поставил всетаки KDE
<DrFits> как теперь настроить подключение к irc - не знаю :(
<DrFits> кто может помочь?
<DrFits> хм, ломлюсь через жабер на ирц
<DrFits> ппц
<drfits__> хм
<drfits__> вроде заработало 8-)
<andrex> sharikoff:
<andrex> товарисч полковник пронитесь!
<APV> Добрый вечер, кулер на ноуте перестал разгоняться выше минимальной скорости, т.е. не реагирует на изменение температуры процессора. Звук работы кулера не изменился. Кулер примерно каждые два месяца продуваю сжатым воздухом.
<APV> Собственно, вопрос в том, где проблема/как чинить.
<andrex> APV: подшипник поди)
<andrex> linxon: бу
<linxon> ага =))
<linxon> andrex: сегодня на мопеде как первый раз прокатилсо...
<linxon> думаю взять чтоли
<linxon> на рыбалку ездить
<andrex> расфигачил чтоли :D
<linxon> да нет слава богу)))
<linxon> со сциплением проблемки были
<linxon> а так как велосипеде
<linxon> но блин другие ощущения
<andrex> хонду cbr 1000 бери и будут учущения)
<andrex> а это фигня)
<linxon> аха))
<linxon> дак кому как
<linxon> у меня советский минскач в гараже лежит
<linxon> ему конец конечно
<linxon> если починить то надо движег половинить сципление делать поршни новые.. их щас фз найдешь нет
<andrex> sharikoff: ты жив там ваще :D
<artemz> восход 3м наше всио
<linxon> если хочешь ****** покупай восход =))
<linxon> -*
<markmx> други, спасите :) телефон при подключении распознается как фотоустройство и открывается в виде gphoto2://[usb:002,007]/DCIM/Camera собственно толку от этого мало ибо я вижу файлы а ничего открыть не могу
<markmx> вру
<markmx> могу, но только если они не весят по 2 гига
<DrFits> привет
<DrFits> как меня видно? :)
<andrex> плохо
<andrex> оочень плохо
<andrex> дома мешают
<DrFits> я вапще читаем?
<DrFits> или траблы с кодировкой?
<DrFits> люди :)
<DrFits> вы меня можете читать?
<andrex> @kick DrFits а ты как думаеш?
<DrFits> andrex - ты вообще нормальный или тебе хочется показать ЧСВ?
<DrFits> почему ты меня кикнул?
<andrex> а ты не понятливый я посмотрю
<DrFits> а ты я смотрю тугой, пояснить не можешь? или ты считаешь , что я телепат и твой вопрос "а ты как думаешь" должен понять силой мысли?
<andrex> видимо да
<DrFits> ну так если у тебя с психикой не всё впорядке, так ты говори сразу
<DrFits> разные люди-то бывают
<andrex> если ты с первого раза не понимаеш, это у тебя что то не впоядке, причем не с психикой, дальнейшие разговоры не по теме канала будут наказыватся
<DrFits> т.е. тех кто тебя "с первого раза не понимаешь" нужно выгонять с канала? Если по-нормальному донести свою мысль не можешь, то в этом никто не виноват кроме тебя самого, учись нормально излагать свои мысли. А по-поводу наказываться, так с таким
<DrFits> отношением будешь тут один висеть на канале
<andrex> какой вопрос такой ответ
<Sergey_IT> andrex, ну ты крут )
<Sergey_IT> с юмором у кого-то плохо... не линуксоид
<DrFits> ну тогда удачи вам тут, лучше пойду на других канал знаниями обмениваться
<andrex> Sergey_IT: пускай бесицо)
<andrex> Sergey_IT: у тя там не ноч случаем уже)
<Sergey_IT> ночь )
<andrex> ну я так и понял, просто у мнея утро)
<Sergey_IT> сегодня на сервер 14.04 накатил, без перекомпиляции все заработало, кроме управления от UPS'а
<andrex> ну эт нормально, у упсов по кривое как всегда)
<Sergey_IT> к сожалению (
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-19
<sharikoff> re
<sharikoff> andrex: й
<andrex> sharikoff: возможно нашел я тебе работу) тока человек щас на байкале приедет свяжется
<sharikoff> ура?
<andrex> ну тип того)
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> спасип
<sharikoff> подождем
<andrex> лазют тут поутрам непонятные какието....
<andrex> обделенные вниманием
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Failed!
<astrobeglec> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
<sharikoff> andrex: напиши тошда в приват если чо
<sharikoff> я домой щас с работы поехал просто
<andrex>  ок
<andrex> ппц люди по суботам пашут
<andrex> б
<flyway> как urlbar открыть? всем ку
<flyway> на вичате
<artemz> почему grub2 генерирует неверный конфиг?
<flyway> это неправильные пчелы и они делают неправильный мед)
<flyway> есть такие кто тмукс использует?
<astrobeglec> Прив
<astrobeglec> Русскоязычные каналы кто знает?
<astrobeglec> Timon_Crazy хотел спрсить, зачем было выходить и через 28 секунд войти назад. Но потом увидел вторую часть ника и все понял...
<flyway> а какая вторая часть ника?
<astrobeglec> Crazy
<flyway> есть еще runtu
<flyway> но он пустой совсем
<flyway> ну и все каналы, что заканчиваются на -ru
<astrobeglec> Чего то ирка дохнет... :(
<flyway> !водка astrobeglec
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='astrobeglec'
<flyway> водки нет(
<astrobeglec> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
 * astrobeglec думает, что бот настроен плохо, раз о водке и времени ничего не знает
<astrobeglec> Quit msg был?
<flyway> (Quit: Щас вернусь)
<piyavking> замутил себе радио из опенбокса, коньков и мплуера - http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/0719/h_1405776900_9956488_ec5b558846.png
<astrobeglec> Работает значит...
<flyway> как заставить ссылки открываться?
<piyavking> хороший вопрос)
<flyway> вот я набираю последовательно /urlbar show /urlbar url 5
<flyway> и ничего не происходит
<piyavking>  /urlbar show
<piyavking> где набираешь-та
<piyavking> здесь?
<flyway> ну да, в клиенте
<flyway> он показывает 5 ссылок, твоя тоже там есть
<astrobeglec> А скопировать и в браузер вставить не вариант?
<flyway> не настроено копирование
<piyavking> а ппросто тыцнуть? или ты в консоле?
<flyway> он должен так открывать
<astrobeglec> Клиент какой?
<flyway> да только по тыцу открывает
<flyway> weechat
<flyway> а как так радио сделать?) ну хотя мне не нужно, прикольно просто))
 * astrobeglec вспомнил молодость и завел себе ICQ (не путать с IQ)
 * astrobeglec теперь думает где еще искать олдфагов для общения в ICQ
 * astrobeglec посмотрел комнаты. Текущий TOP 10 комнат irc.freenode.net: 1. ##linux - 1461 2. #ubuntu - 1425 3. debian - 1419 4. _haskell_ - 1311 5. python - 1310 6. freenode - 1296 7. bitcoin - 1259 8. Node.js - 1172 9. archlinux - 1125 10. docker - 1085
<astrobeglec> В комнатах Gentoo и Vim примерно одинаковое количество участников. Символизирует...
<[Raiden]> виндовс не попал
<[Raiden]> в топ 10
<[Raiden]> или его тут нету
<astrobeglec> В Android 777 участников
<astrobeglec> В windows - 476, Windowsphone - 5, windows-server 292
<[Raiden]> интересная статистика, особенно по виндовсфон
<astrobeglec> из *-ru больше всего на gentoo-ru целых 35 челов
<[Raiden]> вот он!
<[Raiden]> 35-й
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ох
<astrobeglec> Вот так... Финч тестировал и немного размножился...
<andrex> [Raiden]: бу!
<[Raiden]> ку
<astrobeglec> ку-ку кстати ку=re.
<astrobeglec> Так что когда мы отвечаем на письма и на сообщения мы все становимся пацаками
<andrex> есть кц?
<flyway> пацаки должны цаки носить)
<astrobeglec> Неа, только спички
<flyway> и когда чатланин заходит делать кю
<astrobeglec> Вот... Нарушаем... Хотя Россия... Она такая... Бессмысленная и беспощадная...
<astrobeglec> Ни цаки не носят ни кю не делают...
<flyway> что за общество без цветовой дифференциации штанов
<flyway> убунту кстати правильного цвета
<andrex> зато у мня шапка есть, и комуфляж
<astrobeglec> Камуфляж много у кого есть...
<andrex> какой у мнея нету
<flyway> а есть у кого желто-оранжевые штаны?)
<astrobeglec> Кстати поскольку я впал в старческий маразм - Usenet и FIDO еще живы?
<andrex> сине-бордовые только
<flyway> здесь нельзя ругаца
<astrobeglec> Ни желтых ни оранжевых нет Ж( только черные и только синие.
<astrobeglec> > flyway: а зачем ругаться?
<andrex> да фз
<andrex> astrobeglec: а у тя есть диалап?
<flyway> ну так кто там жив еще... словами такими непонятными разве можно тут
<flyway> в святая святых
<astrobeglec> Модемчик есть, но не знаю рабочий или нет...
<astrobeglec> А хотя...
<astrobeglec> Рабочий...
<flyway> фидо оно же вроде офлайновое было да?
<astrobeglec> Даже 2 есть
<flyway> а юзырнет это че?
<andrex> угу а вода в кран затекает
<astrobeglec> ФИДО не оффлайн. Даже под конец over IP стало
<flyway> юзнэт? што ита?
<astrobeglec> Юзнет (англ. Usenet сокр. от User Network) — компьютерная сеть, используемая для общения и публикации файлов. Usenet состоит из новостных групп, в которые пользователи могут посылать сообщения. Сообщения хранятся на серверах,  которые обмениваются ими друг с дру
<andrex> гом
<flyway> я всегда считал что фидо это офлайн - получают почту, отсоединяются - писуют там чето свое - потом соединяются - отправляют и опять жить в офлайн
<astrobeglec> В целом так и есть
<flyway> юзнет тогда вообще не слышал
<andrex> угу тока редко получаетсо в оффлайн и бо пока метр скачаеш уже нада чето еще
<[Raiden]> овер ип идёт забор, а общение всёрано оффлайн
<[Raiden]> как и почта в случае почтового клиента
<[Raiden]> ну или как посмотреть
<[Raiden]> и коенчно оверип не является обязательным. Найдешь где забирать на флэшке - флаг в руки.
<[Raiden]> вопрос только зачем, когда есть инет )
<flyway> ну да, зачем нужно фидо, когда есть инет
<[Raiden]> онлайн\оффлайн не те слова. Скажем так, не рилтайм.
<astrobeglec> >flyway: Ностальгия....
<flyway> ну там совсем не риалтайм, один чел с выходом в инет делает себе ноду, а весь город подсоединяется к нему по городским модемам и скачивает конференции, ну и обратно заливают также к нему, а он отправляет с ноды в инет все раз
<flyway> или несколько раз в сутки
<astrobeglec> Вот будут какие-нибудь нейроинтерфейсы или сенсорные экраны, а рука будет ностальгировать по клаве и мыши (ну или трек-болу)
 * astrobeglec пошел искать ноды
<flyway> сравнение какоето прям так себе
<flyway> это если чел занимается онанизмом, а потом у него появляется девченка, а у него все ностальгия по руке)
<flyway> не знаю, у меня вот была мышка с шариком, а потом я пересел за ик и лазерную, меня на шариковую вообще никак не тянет.. нет никакой ностальгии))
<flyway> или там монитор был сдоровый ЭЛТ размером с хорошее кресла, так вот после жк на него вообще не хочется возвращаться
<flyway> вопрос личных предпочтений конечно
<astrobeglec> Ты сколько за компьютером?
<flyway> да долго уже, хз точно не скажу, с детства
<[Raiden]> а в школу когда?
<[Raiden]> ))
<flyway> есть правда настольгия, я както в ирц сетке в мафию резался
<flyway> сейчас наверно уже и не осталось таких игр
<astrobeglec> А шахматы по почте?
<flyway> я не умею в шахматы
<astrobeglec> Или это очень олдскульно?
<andrex> в морской бой)
<astrobeglec> Кстати - по почте это именно по почте, а не по электронной почте
 * astrobeglec нашел сисопа, в ожидании...
<astrobeglec> Сыграем в морской бой по IRC?
<flyway> кто пользуется биткойн - что это за хрень?
<flyway> я не понимаю как оно устроено, допустим у меня есть ННн-ая сумма биткойнов, она нигде не фиксируется
<flyway> но все знают что она у меня есть
<flyway> это как вообще?
<artemz> flyway: кто сказал, что нигде не фиксируется7
<artemz> flyway: вообще то фиксируется как раз везде
<flyway> ну раз нету серверов, где указано, что я обладаю этой суммой
<flyway> значит она не фиксируется
<artemz> flyway: есть другие пользователи, фиксируется у них. у каждого
<artemz> в blockchain вся история транзакций
<flyway> я могу ведь договорится с некоторыми сидами, что обладаю 1млн биткойнов
<flyway> или пирами, как они там называются
<artemz> flyway: придётся с 51% договариваться
<flyway> сколько нужно участников, чтобы убедить остальных, что я обладаю этим миллионом биткойнов?
<flyway> ага, так в чем проблема
<flyway> берем миллиард и делим на 51% сети
<flyway> а другая половина тогда в ауте.. Аааа! откуда столько новых денях!!!!
<artemz> боюсь будет проблематично договориься с 51% держателей биткоинов потопить их любимую игрушку
<flyway> да можно наверно както
<andrex> да ты даже с половиной трамвая не договоришся чтоб тебе билеты отдали а тут туча народу
<artemz> больше миллиона наверно
<artemz> у нас каждый второй за хостинг биткоинами платит
<flyway> ок, пускай их 100 миллиардов, тогда я беру и регистрирую триста миллиардов новых пользователей биткойн, которые все как один уверены что у меня бесконечная сумма на счету
<astrobeglec> Почитай техдокументацию к биткойнам...
<astrobeglec> И все вопросы отпадут
<flyway> да вот не отпадают
<flyway> ладно бох с ними, не для моей слабенькой нервной системы это)) приходится только верить, что оно работает
<flyway> пусть даже не понятно как =)
<[Raiden]> рассуждаеш ьак вкладчик ао МММ
<astrobeglec> Кстати - биткойны вне закона в России. Согласно письма ЦБ РФ использование биткоинов является отмыванием денег и карается Уголовным кодексом. Правда не слышал чтобы кого-то посадили
<andrex> о точно, пойду завтра план выполнять)
<sharikoff> andrex: ну что? =)
<andrex> sharikoff: что?
<andrex> а ты про это
<andrex> он еще не приехал и напишет тебе)
<andrex> или позвонит
<andrex> sharikoff: ты че эт по субтам работаеш?
<andrex> б
<astrobeglec> >andrex: что это было?
<andrex> astrobeglec: что то :D
<astrobeglec> Да твои сообщения - как будто сам с собой разговаривал...
<andrex> astrobeglec: с ума схожу, не мешай :)
<astrobeglec> А может я опытом хочу поделиться :)
<astrobeglec> ;)
<astrobeglec> Чего-то все приуныли...
 * astrobeglec нашел открытый Usenet сервер в рунете и доволен как слон.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=40229
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  Уже отправил друзьям с маками.
<[Raiden]> )
<Kurt1> привет
#ubuntu-ru 2014-07-20
<mva> http://mva.name/files/screenshot67.png
<astrobeglec> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Понг понг понг...
<astrobeglec> Чего спим кого ждем?
<astrobeglec> Так все-таки кто-нибудь использовал?
<UNIm95> astrobeglec: Что?
<astrobeglec> Андройд-планшеты как системные блоки?
<UNIm95> astrobeglec: зачем пользоваться такой кастрированной платформой если есть ноут/стационар?
<astrobeglec> Да я просто проводил исследование. В 90% грамотно настроенный планшет заменяет стационар. Стационар стоит от 8 рублей, планшет от 2,5...
<astrobeglec> Кстати, андройд очень динамично развивается. Уже появились компиляторы и интерпретаторы gcc, prolog, pascal, perl.
<astrobeglec> Другие языки программирования
<astrobeglec> VNC, ssh, офис, whois сервисы
<astrobeglec> Короче очень много задач можно решить не обращаясь к стационару. Подключается клавиатура, мышь, съемные диски
<UNIm95> astrobeglec:  я это херню(извиняюсь перед всеми в чате) слышу уже более 5 лет
<UNIm95> а OpenOffice|LibreOffce до сих пор там не присутствует
<UNIm95> что не позваляет банально редактировать документы с нормальным сохранением написанных математических формул
<UNIm95> позволяет*
<astrobeglec> Примечание: я и не говорю о _полноценной_ работе, я говорю о _решении определенных задач_. Офис есть, но очень урезанный
<UNIm95> Редактирование документов == повседневная задача
<UNIm95> планшеты этого не могут =>  они не могут заменить классическую коробку.
<UNIm95> пока на планшетах не будет нормального Linux-стэка (Ядро + X.org + *DE) они никогда не смогут заменить простейший комп.
<astrobeglec1> Блин, со связью проблемы
<astrobeglec1> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec1, Понг.
<astrobeglec1> фывафаыва
<UNIm95> astrobeglec1:  Что на планшете сидишь? =)
<UNIm95> Видимо да =)
<UNIm95> astrobeglec1:  ping!
<astrobeglec1> Неа, со стационара
<astrobeglec1> Просто получилось так, что пришлось на планшете 2 недели сидеть в ПОЛНОМ отрыве от какого-либо стационара
<UNIm95> astrobeglec1:  в качестве которого выступает андроид планшет? =)
<astrobeglec1> Вот пытливый ум и...
<astrobeglec1> Сейчас - со стационара (ноутбука)
<UNIm95> Планшеты дерьмо. Даже нетбуки начального уровня лучше.
<astrobeglec1> "Ты просто не умеешь их готовить"(с)
<astrobeglec1> Кстати торренты и менеджеры закачек тоже есть
<astrobeglec1> Получилось так - внезапно пришлось уехать. При себе был только планшет. Пришлось осваивать...
<astrobeglec1> :P
 * astrobeglec1 нашел LaTeX под Android. Сейчас начнется е...ля
 * astrobeglec1 знает толк в извращениях
<astrobeglec1> У кого ICQ есть?
<UNIm95> Ну у меня
<astrobeglec1> Насколько актуальная (в плане популярности использования)?
 * astrobeglec1 заставил малых решать примеры по математики и опасается за свою жизнь.
<UNIm95> astrobeglec1:  просто включена по памяти
<astrobeglec1> Понятно.
 * astrobeglec1 Взял полистать современные учебники и учебники 90-х годов.
 * astrobeglec1 расстроен.
<astrobeglec1> Кстати - нашел учебники начала 90-х, современная учебная программа примерно на 25% более размазана.
<astrobeglec1> То есть если 23 года назад тему проходили за 3 урока, то сегодня за 4
<astrobeglec1> Блин, у многих еще совести хватает говорить что "образование сложное", а раньше тогда какое было?
<astrobeglec> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec, Есть контакт.
<astrobeglec> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<async> доброго времени суток. кто-нибудь сталкивался с проблемой отображения диалог выключения/перезагрузки в 14.04 unity ?
<async> облазил интернет. зацепиться на за что.
<async> не за что*
<astrobeglec> используй sudo shutdown юный падаван
<async> Благодарвствую за подсказку. я пользуюсь и так. просто интересно что за бага такая
<astrobeglec> А фиг его знает. У меня ни 12.04 ни 14.04 даже становиться не захотели.
<astrobeglec> Вот присматриваюсь к Слаке и Дебиану...
<async> не знаю я еще с 10.х пользую все устраивает )
<astrobeglec> Так и я до апреля 2015 10.04 пользовать буду
<async> ладно ребят кто вообще знает http://paste.ubuntu.com/7825015/  на всякий запостил
<astrobeglec2> ping
<ubuntuhelp> astrobeglec2, Есть контакт.
<async> вот такой вот нашел пост https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1301655
<astrobeglec> Я правильно понял, что баг найден, но не исправлен?
<async> ну судя по статусу бага она рассмотрена
<async> но не назначена
<Sergey_IT> вечер
 * astrobeglec2 думает можно ли придумать большее извращение чем Пролог на Андроиде.
<artemz> привет
<artemz> пролог норм язык, в отличие от сишки
<astrobeglec2> Осталось 2 часа и 5 минут до момента когда будут грустить 7 миллиардов людей
<astrobeglec2> Привет, пролог специфический язык
<astrobeglec2> На компе модем глючит.
<astrobeglec2> А что в сишке ненормального?
<astrobeglec2> 1 час 40 минут
<Sergey_IT> astrobeglec2, почему?
<astrobeglec2> До того как будут грустить миллиарды людей
<Sergey_IT> astrobeglec2, почему?
<astrobeglec2> Потому что понедельник
<Sergey_IT> astrobeglec2, значит ты занимаешься не своим делом... я не грущу
<astrobeglec2> А я за себя и не говорил. У меня сегодня п...ц,
<alexmlw> Приветствую, в домашнем коталоге есть папка VirtualBox VMs которую нужно скрыть, прописывал в .hidden результата не дало. В чем подвох? Рабочий стол XFCE.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-13
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<svetlana> привет
<mapps> hi
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.1.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.2-rc2.
<byw>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER byw pgspjtrigtmp
<byw> Есть кто-нибудь?
<andrex> oO
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> топ того
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Помню ты говорил про хороший плагин для проверки русской орфографии и грамматики.
<UNIm95> Напомни его название.
<tagezi> UNIm95: так LT, он с версии 4.3 поумолчанию установлен вроде
<tagezi> ещё привинчивают орфо, но он вроде сырой очень
<tagezi> тебе вообще для какого языка?
<UNIm95> tagezi: для русского, немецкого и английского.
<UNIm95> tagezi: lt==Language Tool?
<UNIm95> tagezi: в ppa либры его нет. Приходиться ручками доставлять с сайта расширений.
<tagezi> UNIm95: он уже в пакет зашит вроде
<tagezi> покране мере Яков говорил что его интегрировали вроде как
<UNIm95> В смысле "в пакетах зашит?
<tagezi> ну в сам ЛО
<UNIm95> Его в расгирениях до инсталла не было видно.
<tagezi> тема на форуме была
<UNIm95> tagezi: а почему по F7 во writer нет никаких языков кроме английского?
<tagezi> libreoffice5.0-dict-ru_5.0.0.1-1_i386.deb
<tagezi> вот так он выглядит, насколько я понимаю
<UNIm95> А lt в себе русского не содержит?
<tagezi> содержит
<tagezi> у тебя пакет установлен libreoffice5.0-dict-ru_5.0.0.1-1_i386.deb?
<UNIm95> У меня пока 4.4
<tagezi> ой, только не пятый, а той верси которая стоит
<UNIm95> В синаптике он зовётся как libreoffice-l10n-ru?
<tagezi> смена языков делается в строке состояния, там будет название языка, щёлкни по нему.. там же можно задать язык по умолчанию
<tagezi> нет, l10n это интерфейсы
<tagezi> незнаю как он в синаптике, я с сайта ставлю.. убунтовские чистые пакеты глючные
<tagezi> UNIm95: походу в ппа вообще языковых пакетов нет, значит там только английский и французский
<UNIm95> Залюбись. Поставил myspell-ru и офис начал падать.
<tagezi> в синаптике у меня 4.3 показывает, но это ссайта поставленый
<UNIm95> И по-прежнему нет  русского в проверке.
<tagezi> поставь с сайта вместе с локализацие и заканчивай зозг всем конапатить )
<tagezi> обновления можно прикрутить через локальный репозиторий
<tagezi> хотя я не парюсь
<UNIm95> tagezi: слушай. А переводили наши промтом? Только нашел в настройках lt перл: Your mother tongue
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203117.0
<tagezi> наши переводили гуглтранслейтом
<tagezi> я уже им говорил по поводу таких переводов, они кое что поправили, на остальное забили
<tagezi> там до сих пор ляпов немерено
<andrex> вах
<SergeyIT> хавхавхав
<andrex> @vоiсe SergeyIT
<andrex> SergeyIT: бу!
<SergeyIT> убубуб...
<andrex> SergeyIT: бубундук ты
<andrex> шумит будит всех
<SergeyIT> эхаю (
<andrex> SergeyIT: ладно, разрешаю, главное не плачь)
<aleksei`> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-14
<andrex> утра
<mapps> hi andrex
<samvdv>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER samvdv bltviujzdqeg
<samvdv> Привет всем, я зашел?
<andrex> да
<samvdv> о отлично, можно задать вопрос про checkinstall? Есть проблемы с установкой wifi адаптера tp link
<samvdv> или лучше на форум
<tagezi> утра всем
<navnav> Всем привет. Я читабелен? с кодировкой воюю!
<navnav> Есть кто?
<|rapidsp|> да читабелен
<navnav> )) Спасибо )
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-15
<deebosh> hello
<mapps> hello
<mapps> strange
<andrex> бывает
<mapps> andrex
<mapps> i come to Ukraine on september
<mapps> will be for good?
<andrex> незнаю) смотря че ты там делать решил
<mapps> hm
<mapps> i am going already booked
<mapps> to Kyiv
<mapps> я думаю, что плохо быть весело
<svetlana> you better ask ##ukraine :)
<andrex> +1
<ilgrad> hi
<andrex> хм, чет ваще не понимаю администрацию стайта, то делают разделы причем некоторые весьма удачные, то уберают.
<andrex> !no flash is <reply> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке: http://t.co/tUumY5y а также: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/flash и !flash64
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> Осталось поковырять вики( туниянцы вобще какие-то на сайте сидят
<leskovmb> Добрый вечер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: которую мозиловцы и мордокнига люто невзлюбили
<ditban> Всем доброго дня
<ditban> ПОчему на главном саййте ubuntu.com нет переключателя языка и перевода на различные языки
<ditban> можно сделать автоматисекое перенаправления по локации,а потом переключение языка
<rapidsp> бардак
<ditban> раньше был потом убрали, может не смогли нормально перевести технически правильно чтобы было всем понятно
<ditban> чтобы его перевести правильно нужен программист или системный администратор знающий английский как родной
<ditban> есть ведь люди, которые делают локализации они могли бы перевести
<ditban> проблема с переводом была еще давно, то есть они не учитывали особенности языка, не учитывали направленности и цели перевода
<ditban> то есть чтобы его перевести правильно надо понимать основную идею написания сайта зачем эту информацию выложили одновременно с этим граммотно владеть ящыком на техническом уровне
<ditban> таким образом нужен человек разббирающийся в реклама знающий хорошо английский и технический язык чтобы перевести его на какой либо язык
<ditban> информация не так часто меняется можно было правильно перевести согласовать
<SergeyIT> так сделай, чего бухтеть то?
<ditban> Главной я сделаю за день перевод, завтра позможно покажу что получилось, а на остальные кто будет переодить, потом еще надо документауию переводить и прочие страницы, я только главную за день переведу точно
<ditban> на останые, то языки я переводить не буду спросил уже у всех
<ditban> надо сразу со всеми договариваться
<ditban> а потом я просто давно ей пользуюсь меня нет в оф поддержке
<ditban> уже лет 7 дестопом стоит
<ditban> переведу я на один язык, а надо на все
<ditban> в европе с англиским пробелм не было потому что им надо было как-то общатся со всеми, а у нас есть
<ditban> не перевел кто0то одно слово и прекращают читать и бросают сайт такое бывает
<ditban> а потом еще будут думать что она не разрешена у нас раз не на русском
<ditban> надо всем сказать, для главной нужно выбрать лучий перевод, я тоже сделаю, и на другие языки тоже
<ditban> поэтому до сих пол у нас ничего не продается
<ditban> я про телефоны, перевода нет
<andrex> мы никакого отношения к ubuntu.com не имеем вобще
<andrex> если нет мультиязычной поддержки на сайте это заморочки владельцев сайта, значит им не нужно
<andrex> Если сейчас, даже с администрацией нашего сайта ничего согласовать не можем, ибо они просто забивают, или типо некогда, даже послать подальше)
<SergeyIT> ну маламут говорит говорите, что сделать - сделаю... а воз и ныне там
<SergeyIT> свежих, активных не хватает... говорят только - надо (
<andrex> А мне не маламут нужен а агафонов
<andrex> бота пилить нужно
<andrex> последний раз че мне он дал так это дамп бд
<andrex> дмитрий который)
<andrex> аля a4tech
<andrex> там на сайте все вобще както застыло)
<SergeyIT> нет руководства, сбежало
<andrex> анархия)
<SergeyIT> застой
<andrex> SergeyIT: иди в админы
<andrex> бум через тебя карать всех там) кто не слушается)
<SergeyIT> старый я для этого (
<andrex> ну а мне и так забот хватает, ща в отпуске ченибудь там потварю, что в моих силаз)
<andrex> пообзываюсь на модерастов
<SergeyIT> а я в отпуске отдыхать буду )
<andrex> а я недельку отдохну, на большее меня не хватает
<SergeyIT> не, надоело все - 6 недель отдохну )
<ditban> в этом чате есть ошибка нет обратной памяти для наобора сообщений, то есть если связь оборвалась во время наобора длинное сообщение теряется, перепишу еще раз, то то набирал в течении пяти минут это ошибка есть в некоторых клиентах точнее не
<ditban> доработка
<ditban> две проблемы развития убунту, это не честная конкурентная борьба на рынке, и не понимание сейчас
<ditban> интернет провайдеры в ввиду большой компании иногда строят преграды для развития, в ввиду того что компания большая, и людей у них много, линукс открытый им им кажется что это легко, сделать систему, надо как-то показать что сделать было ее не просто, 
<ditban> провайдеры
<ditban> еще одна проблема это реклама и не понимание, иногда ввиду популряности многие играют на популряных события в свою сторону, кому нужна репутация или еще что-то, надо написать в лицензионно соглашениии или еще где--нибудь что система запрещено исполь
<ditban> системы на рынке пронее забывают или вообще начинают думать плохо
<ditban> эти люди далеко не глупые и законы читают чтобы так сыграть, раз бы наказали не стали ыб так делать хотя бы штрафом кого-нибудь
<ditban> решение есть они опять начали играться в эту игру, политики и прочие, каналы пренадлежат у нас иногда коммунистрам, которые не заплатили бы за систему линукс бесплатно представляете себе такую картину, мн етакое только в кошмарном сне снится будет е
<ditban> наоборот что платить надо еще больше тем людям, которые с ней работаюти ее ставят
<ditban> помните историю когда код ssh и ssl потребовали открыть потому что он был очень ценен и совершенен, что он разве ничего не стоил, просто лучше было не сделать
<ditban> как уклонится от ущерба? прекращат рекламу, когда Вам оказывают конкурнцию, и начать ее в подходящий момент это выход, для всех места всегда не хватает, а провайдеры и прочие так и будут играться пока им в лицензионно соглашении или еще где-то заплетя
<ditban> игра
<ditban> луше в нее вообще не играть и сказать что рекламы мы прекращаем в таких случаях
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-16
<andrex> всех с чемто :D
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-17
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
<pauz>  Привет всем, долго стоял у меня wine1.6 решил поставить более свежий
<pauz> удалил, и теперь не могу решить, 32 против 64 версии
<pauz> какую лучше поставить
<pauz>  в интернетах статей много, но все противоречивые , как обычно
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-18
<andrex> Sergey_IT: Тарасов Сергей Иванович. как поживаете
<Sergey_IT> не знаю такого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> спалил кантору
<rekcuFniarB> А чё с вами?
<rekcuFniarB> Не был тут несколько месяцев, сейчас вы какие-то молчаливые.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ха, похоже тебя год не было
<gvozdb> Здравствуйте.
<gvozdb> Сегодня поставил Kubuntu на виртуалку для ознакомления и влюбился. Вот только беда встретилась на моём пути в кубунтоводы. Нахожусь я в окне браузера, помимо этого окна ещё несколько открыто. И вот если я кручу колёсиком не двигая мышью - то всё хорошо. А
<gvozdb> вот если я кручу колесо и двигаю мышкой при этом, то окна начинают переключаться между собой, как огалтелые.
<gvozdb> Ходил в настройки - ничего не нашёл.
<gvozdb> Друзья, слёзно умоляю, помогите пожалуйста, не разбивайте первую любовь.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-07-19
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Failed!
<rekcuFniarB> gvozdb: так обычно происходит когда курсор находится над панелью. В остальных местах этого не происходит.
<xose> есть тут кто?
<rekcuFniarB> А чё?
<rekcuFniarB> Есть чё?
<xose> Привет! Тут с Убунтой помогают я слышал. Так?
<rekcuFniarB> Яхз
<xose> ястно
<xose> ![ls/mc/man/fdisk]
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-18
<SigmaTel> Доброго раннего утра! Форум перевернуло: connection refused
<andrex> умвр
<andrex> у вас какойто другой форум видать
<SigmaTel> Странно, сейчас forum.ubuntu.ru открылся.
<SigmaTel> А грохнулся при моей попытке создать тему с телефона. :/
<andrex> ну там агафонов сидит пни его
<andrex> если он пнется
<tagezi> да если посильнее, то пнётся :)
<SigmaTel> Все, Агафонов испугался.
<SigmaTel> Создалась (XD)
<tomfarr> ночь
<tagezi> да утро уже вроде
<andrex> да
<artus> йаххууууу
<andrex> й
<andrex> да :D
<artus> определенно ))))
<artus> andrex, http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/16/0716/h_1468682556_3915905_b3ba034317.jpg хееееее, хвастаюсь :D
<andrex> все ехай ко мне че)
<artus> ^_^
<UNIm95> artus: Лучше машина.
<artus> UNIm95, есть у мну машина, нилучше ниразу :D
<UNIm95> artus: Навернёшься на мотоцикле и сдох. На машине насмерть нужна гораздо большую скорость.
<artus> эммм, как бе , условия для сдохнуть на обоих одинаковы :D это случайность или отсутствие головы :D и да, на моте выжить при лобовом вероятность всеже выше ;) если только не камаз и ест ькуда летет ь:D
<artus> да и можно одним глотком воды захлебнутцо, или на ровном месте споткнуцо и расшибитцо головой об бардюрку так что потом и не откачают , так что фсе это мелочи)
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> й
<tagezi> утра всем
<bel_ki> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/483136.php
<tagezi> блин, раздули, прям беда-беда... никии и IP видны и тут в чате, а емэйлы известны у всех, кто ведёт более менее активную жизнь в сообществе, а не только паразитирует на нём
<andrex> ага
<andrex> не первый раз ломают форум
<SergeyIT> так новость с бородой уже
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<SCHAAP137> Простите , может кто-то сказать, что здесь не так? http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/16/0718/h_1468858925_7022491_53a085c0d4.png
<SCHAAP137> Спасибо.
<Henoxek> кофе
<Henoxek> чей
<SCHAAP137> Ahhhh, spasibo Henoxek :)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<Sergey_IT> скоро релиз 16.04.1 - обновлений много приходит
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-19
<artus> утрр
<tagezi> утра
<SergeyIT> дня
<andrex> тня
<artus> ня ^_^
<tagezi> я?
<artus> ?
<artus>  
<artus>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               
<andrex> шо разбешевались
<andrex> и ваше артуса забанить)
<artus> нипонял? штозакипиш? :D
<tagezi> SergeyIT: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleaseNotes/5.2/ru#.D0.9D.D0.BE.D0.B2.D1.8B.D0.B5_.D1.84.D1.83.D0.BD.D0.BA.D1.86.D0.B8.D0.B8
<tagezi> ты можешь мне объяснить?
<tagezi> всю жизнь считал что 0.3-0.2-0.1=0, а тут вычсняеться что это ошибка округления о_О
<SergeyIT> переведи в двоичный вид и посчитай
<tagezi> да какая разница, любое число в двоичном виде соответвует числу в десячином
<SergeyIT> нет
<tagezi> ошибка округления возникает при работе с вещественными числами, и не из-за перевода из одной системы в другую, а просто по определению
<tagezi> пример
<tagezi> так :))
<SergeyIT> в питоне напиши и получишь 0.3 - 0.2 - 0.1 = -2.7755575615628914e-17
<tagezi> я дучше всё руками пересчитаю
<tagezi> заодно повторю перевод из одной системы в другую
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<SCHAAP137> добрый вечер
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, сосчитал?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, Си - printf("%e\n", 0.3 - 0.2 - 0.1); ответ - -2.775558e-17
<uvvtu> пр
<uvvtu> ребята как поставить дрова на альтазор?
<Sergey_IT> а что это такое?
<uvvtu> блин работает, я думал не настроил
<Sergey_IT> и как это работает?
<uvvtu> это не что  -так немного потроллил
<uvvtu> думал не настроил irc
<Sergey_IT> а его надо настраивать?
<uvvtu> проблемма решена- сам запустился
<uvvtu> под android есть хороший irc
<uvvtu> ?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-20
<Timon_Crazy> Коллеги, кто работал с Citrix XenApp 7.9 ? Хочу отключить проверку SSL при подключении клиента (Receiver). как ? не кто не сталкивался ?
<SergeyIT> ку
<tagezi> ку
<llorephie> Утречка
<rapidsp> re
<andrex> у меня вобще не стоит никаких pyqt
<andrex> варнинги это фигня
<andrex> ьбфу ты
<andrex> тьфу
<SergeyIT> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<andrex> о винда обновилась)
<schyuka> народ привет вот тема с форума помогите пжалста кто не против, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=280090.0
<schyuka> и еще вопрос как мне vk подключить что бы юзать его без браузера. я имею в веду например вот как сейчас я xchat юзаю или через сетевые учетные записи. Как это все сделать.
<schyuka> мне просто для личных сообщений и только
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-21
<artus> утррр нигадяии
<tagezi> утра
<andrex> сами вы
<artus> ниченизнаюююю, я вообще не при делах ))
<andrex> дадада
<andrex> скушна мене
<artus> и мне, давай скучать вместе :D
<andrex> вон балтуна заставь
<artus> а он заставитцо?
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<SergeyIT> о
<andrex> а
<mva> у
<SergeyIT> уууу кто к нам пришел!
<SergeyIT> к релизу?
<tagezi> стало грустно на генте :)
<mva> tagezi: канал в котором я пишу слабо кореллирует с дистрибутивом на лаптопе :)
<tagezi> :D
<mva> к тому же, я чаще пишу в KDE'шных и lua каналах :)
<mva> к тому же буржуйских :)
<tagezi> ой, кде одно растройтво
<andrex> сам ты
<tagezi> чото они меня доставать начинают, испортили такой хорошую вещь (
<andrex> чет у мну ваще мнение какоето свойское) мне 5ть кеды нравятся кого не спрошу не нравятся давай 4 кеды
<tagezi> да у меня постоянно плазма зацикливается, и проц жрёт
<andrex> а мне 4 тые не нравятся)
<tagezi> незнаю, может это свойство 2 мониторов, не реально уже бусит
<tagezi> бесит*
<SergeyIT> хорошо, кедами никогда не пользовался
<mva> tagezi: умвр
<andrex> аналагична
<tagezi> ну вот, у всех всё работает, а у меня глючит.. и что с этим делать хрен его знает
<andrex> попробовать бинхосты
<tagezi> это типа убунту поставить?
<andrex> ))
<andrex> я все понял
<andrex> у мва i7 у меня i7 дело в это полюбому)
<SergeyIT> богатые
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> ночи
<Sergey_IT> с вычитанием разобрался?
<tagezi> не пока, но нужно
<tagezi> чото я сегодня завис в Basic для ЛО, пол дня решал задачку, оказалось разрабы это просто не реализовали, и теперь нужно костылями всё делать
<tagezi> вот думаю, сделать патч в Basic или кастыли нагоробить :)
<Sergey_IT> я басик и не знаю, только правил на нем кое-что
<tagezi> ну, разные реализации басик, по разному работают.. их ща порядка 600, помоему
<tagezi> так что его никто не знает до конца :)
<mva> LO же питон умеет
<mva> // лучше б Lua, чесслово
<tagezi> да ЛО всё что угодно умеет, даже JS, но нафига
<tagezi> там свои кастыли и инвалидные коляски
<Sergey_IT> я про басик из МСофиса
<tomfarr> черт я включил говорилку
<tomfarr> ой не тот какнал
<Sergey_IT> уверен?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-22
<rulya> Всем привет, может кто проконсультировать по работе mdadm ?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> чото не то с компом.. демон мускула пыхтел, пока не перезагрузил комп
<rapidsp> както не заметил я как apt-get заменили на няшный apt
<mva> не заменяли же
<SergeyIT> у-тра
<andrex> вечера
<SergeyIT> вечно ты торопишься (
<andrex> жисть такая
<SergeyIT> это не жисть...
<tagezi> раннего
<SergeyIT> вот и главный оптимист тут )
<tagezi> да ваще.. у меня вечер был в 8 утра по москве.. так что у тебя вооще 4 утра походу.. я тут жаворонок по полной, и не надо тут ваще, вот :)
<tagezi> у меня*
<tagezi> сплю ещё
<tagezi> нада кофе дрябнуть, наверное :)
<tagezi> artus: а ну не спать, падъём
<andrex> да
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-23
<SigmaTel> Добрый день!
<chronosms> Привет, мир! Это сообщение дошло до беседы?
<tagezi> утра всем :)
<chronosms> J
<chronosms> Кто-то есть
<chronosms> Доброго дня
<tagezi> да суббота сегодня.. все пиво хлещут и в контру рубятся
<chronosms> Пффф, а я на убунту зависаю...
<chronosms> Айда в ЛС?
<tagezi> в ЛО?
<tagezi> ЛС?
<tagezi> ы
<tagezi> chronosms: ещё раз залезишь в приват, получишь бан
<chronosms> Чтооо?
<chronosms> Эта как это?
<chronosms> Почему он в запрете?
<tagezi> потому что в привате обсуждают то что нельзя обсудить в открытую... и лезть туда без разрешения, минимум не вежливо
<chronosms> Мдааа... Общаться тут довольно-таки весело...
<tagezi> chronosms: тут общаются по поводу убунту, если хочеться просто поьрепаться, есть каналы общих тем
<andrex> грозный тагезя
<chronosms> Общие темы с пользователями убунту?
<andrex> !rules > chronosms
<ubuntuhelp> chronosms, please see my private message
<andrex> !pm > chronosms
<ubuntuhelp> chronosms, please see my private message
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> скажите кто нибудь настраивал конзин?
<uvvtu> или его аналог квадрасин?
<uvvtu> как прикрутить к ним x
<schyuka> как в 14.04 подключить в сетевых учетных записях vk для удобства переписки. что бы на сам сайт не заходить. Удобно очень, но нет такого в настройках. подскажите как это реализовать ?
<flegontoff> доброй ночи, дня и утра! кто что плохого может сказать про kde neon ?
<tagezi> это к копипастирам
<tagezi> тут обсуждают конкретику
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
 * mva уже второй раз слышит про НЁХ KDE Neon но не в курсе чем оно отличается от нормальных кед
<tagezi> а я даже не слашал
<mva> ты просто редко тут лог читаешь :)
<tagezi> я его вообще не читаю, что в экран в лезло и гляжу.. остальное нафиг нужно, только растраиваться
<flegontoff> ну а если конкретику, то у меня через раз работает AEScrypt вот на данный момент опять не открывает файлы , пароль верный
<mva> flegontoff: а KDE-то тут при чём? О_о
<tagezi> ну, не сказать же "почему, пользуясь не стабильным совтом, у меня нифига не пашет"
<tagezi> нужноже завернуть так, чтобы все думали что это стабильная штука
<flegontoff> самая стабильная была, потом чет я удалил (уже не помню какую зависимость) и всё((
<flegontoff> удалял, ставил за ново ...все безуспешно
<tagezi> угу, "самый свежий совт" очень стабильный
<tagezi> flegontoff: у тебя фамилия не Андерсен случайно?
<mva> flegontoff: > удалил какую-то зависимость
<mva> но зачем?
<mva> и "не открывает файлы" как бы нифига не достаточно для решения проблемы
<flegontoff> и даже не кодирует файлы
<flegontoff> ладно удалю, почищу везде, потом видно будет
<mva> и это тоже не то, что нужно для решения проблемы
<mva> подумай, что нужно для того, чтобы решить проблему?
<mva> наверное, для начала, неплохо было бы знать что она говорит когда не может что-то сделать
<mva> правда?
<mva> потому что скорее всего, там кроется решение
<|JohnDoe71Rus|> говорит "давай не сегодня, у меня голова болит"
<flegontoff> An error occurred during decryption:
<flegontoff> Error: Message has been altered or password is incorrect
<flegontoff> ну типо того)
<flegontoff> только пароль верен
<mva> а ты уверен? :)
<mva> опять же, если бы дело было в отсутствующей зависимости, то оно бы в stderr срало трейсами
<flegontoff> ладно спасибо за наводку, буду дальше копать!
<|JohnDoe71Rus|> эх, на работе люди так и не смогли зайти в комп. а фраза моя была "admin, пароль единичка"
<tagezi> :В
<tagezi> наверное сегодня пароль из одного знака является самым надёжным... никому даже в голову не придёт такое делать
<|JohnDoe71Rus|> ну есть такая не особо важная машина стандалон
<tagezi> ещё логин до а уменьшить :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-07-24
<andrex> нестабильный у него софт понимаешли) у мня вся система тильданутая и все пашет)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrastorage.org/files/5dd/edd/b8e/5ddeddb8e6f941d098d08582010f6181.png про ская напомнило
<tagezi> да, он любил такие картинки, даже в блог себе зафигачил такую же с красным драконом
<andrex> не красны а оранжевым
<andrex> фу вас
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-16
<diskin> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17538091 - обсуждение на HN, насчет стоит переходить с 16.04 на 18.04
<diskin> советую переходить на федору )
<diskin> советуют переходить на федору )
<anderx> федора ненужна
<anderx> есть дебиан и минт
<anderx> бздя и гента
<anderx> ну еще рач
<anderx> а среди rpm некомерческих разве что open suse
<SergeyIT> 27 в чате... на улице 31
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: У меня на работе климат. Не хочу идти домой =(
<SergeyIT> у меня тоже )
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-17
<aleksei`> утра всем
<UNIm95> Народ. В BMW 440i три проблемы: расход, цена и налоги.
<anderx> и водитель
<SergeyIT> прокладка - правильнее )
<anderx> не там биологическая масса без мозга
<anderx> обычно)
<anderx> а так распиареные понторезки всегда такие
<anderx> знакомые довольные мерина купили за 700к
<anderx> а потом челюсть ловили
<anderx> в сто
<anderx> ибо 1 стойка стоит 120к
<anderx> а у бмв броне провода на свечи стоят 70 ку
<anderx> золотые видать
<anderx> ну если каждый месяц покупаеш 4х комнатную квартиру
<anderx> то ты об этом даже думать не будеш)
<anderx> но это надо или ворать уметь или не жить в раисе
<anderx> илиюыть депутатом)
<anderx> что равносильно
<anderx> а ну и расход большой там не только бенза)
<anderx> еще и масла
<anderx> причем с завода :D
<rapidsp> посоветуйте конфиг для ldap в pam.d
<rapidsp> su или login например
<rapidsp> а то у меня какая то хрень все выходит
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-18
<aleksei`> утра всем солнечного )
<SergeyIT> кку
<andrex> реку
<SergeyIT> жара...
<andrex> а у нас фз что
<andrex> вроде и жара а вроде  солнца нет
<andrex> ну и влажность большая вечно
<andrex> или как в парилке или как в морозилке
<ArtemZ> привет всем
<SergeyIT> заноси!
<tomfarr> шо тут?
<ArtemZ> да очередная пустая конфа
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-19
<UNIm95> Всем хай. Толи лыжи не едут то ли я долбанутый
<UNIm95> у меня bash в case ругается на ;;
<UNIm95> в чем косяк?
<UNIm95> https://pastebin.com/Gbrzn9gm
<UNIm95> вот и паста
<SergeyIT> ккку
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-20
<aleksei`> утра всем
#ubuntu-ru 2018-07-21
<shizicQQ> hello
<shizicQQ> ребят, мои сообщения видно или нет?
<diskin> неа
<shizicQQ> diskin, ну вот) Нужна помощь по поводу старой версии убунту.
<shizicQQ> diskin, волей случая, сижу сечас на ПК без жесткого диска, двухядерный атлон, 2гига оперативы, на лайв сд убунту 10.10.
<diskin> shizicQQ, и как?
<shizicQQ> diskin, и хотелось бы как-то запустить на нем актуальный браузер(любой из современных), в любом виде, хоть портейбл, хоть как, это возможно?
<diskin> а нет дистриба поновее, типа xubuntu 16.04?
<shizicQQ> да вот именно что ничего больше нету, только этот диск и все.
<und> привет, нужна помощь по виртуал бокс. Хочу установить OS X Mountain Lion 10.8. В интернете прочитал что для загрузки нужен фаил hackboot 1 - скачал делаю все как пишут в интернете, но у меня не получается. в гайде есть скрин, после того как смонтируешь эт
<und> от hackboot 1, должен на экране ВБ появится X(икс) и тогда уже монтировать ISO образ, но вместо икса у меня вот это https://ibb.co/jw5Kwy
<und> может кто то сталкивался, подскажите
<diskin> shizicQQ, а пробовал скачать и распаковать https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/ ? или не запустится, из-за старой версии libc?
<shizicQQ> diskin, пробовал портейбл ресию скачать, но не запускается, вот это https://www.airaghi.net/en/2017/03/22/install-mozilla-firefox-portable-on-linux
<shizicQQ> версию*
<diskin> а какая ошибка?
<shizicQQ> /tmp/firefox-portable/firefox-portable
<shizicQQ> XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /tmp/firefox-portable/app/libmozgtk.so:
<shizicQQ> libgtk-3.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<shizicQQ> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<shizicQQ> вот это пишет
<diskin> shizicQQ, не знаю что посоветовать. наверно нет gtk-3 в этой системе. Я бы попробовал создать загрузочную флешку со свежей системой легкой
<shizicQQ> diskin, да, вот сейчас ищу libgtk-3., не знаю, установится ли оно вообще сюда.
<SergeyIT> лучше пробовать скачать 16 lubuntu и поставить на флешку - гигов 16 хватит
<SergeyIT> но нужно 2 флешки
<shizicQQ> SergeyIT, да при наличии флешек, конечно, можно что угодно загрузить туда. Но сейчас пытаюсь с тем что есть)
<SergeyIT> по близости негде флешки купить?
<shizicQQ> SergeyIT, да можно купить, но из интереса хочется, с тем что имеется настроить хоть что-то, нужно то на пару дней)
<SergeyIT> так с собой надо всегда флешку с лайвом иметь (я имею).... делов то
<andrex> у меня на 64) с установленной системой и всякими прожками) чтоб если что железки пощупать)
<andrex> а то купиш а там артефачит видяха) или еще какой загон
<andrex> чтобы потом не переться в сц
<SergeyIT> +100500
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-17
<Leagnus> Привет, пацаны, подскажите, что значит красный цвет в результатах grep?
<Leagnus> просто подсветка по умолчанию, подсветка найденного?
<andrex> да
<andrex> colour=always
<Leagnus> спасибо
<andrex> но к примеру в busybox такого нет там урезаный греп
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-18
<ssi444> Добрый день. Товарищи, подскажите такой момент. Есть файл с содержимым
<ssi444> 111,str1
<ssi444> выполнение команды egrep даёт такой результат dsgjkytybt$ egrep -E "str1|str2" file
<ssi444> если же заархивировать файл и искать в архиве командой zipgrep, которая описывается как
<ssi444> NAME
<ssi444> то ничего не находится. если же искать без ИЛИ (|), т.е. только, например str1, то zipgrep находит вхождение
<mintdja> а где сам вопрос?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-07-20
<CHeRuBaEL> Всем привет!
<Leagnus> Привет! ребят,
<Leagnus> find ./ -type f -exec grep -i '~webguide' {} \;
<Leagnus> чё за комби в конце?
<Leagnus> вроде
<Leagnus> {} группирует
<Leagnus> \ типа новая строка?
<Leagnus> ; символ завершения операции
<Leagnus> я понимаю: к каждому найденному файлу, так?
<andrex> ;завершает команду, выполненную exec / gпередает символ fid а не оболочке
<andrex> {} выбирает имя файла для каждого файла
<andrex> * \
<Leagnus> Спасибо большое!
<groudon_> спасибо
